# TiVo Introduces OnePass



## drebbe

TiVo Introduces OnePass; Only From TiVo: One Remote, One Box, OnePass

From: http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2002874

Multi-Source Binge-Watching on TiVo Instantly Gathers Every Episode of a TV Series Regardless of Source; Live or Recorded TV, VOD or Streaming Apps Seamlessly Presented

TiVo Inc. a leader in the advanced television entertainment market today introduced TiVo OnePass, an all access solution available on TV in your home or via TiVo mobile apps, that tracks down every episode of a show you want to catch up on and displays all of the episodes in your My Shows folder to serve as the ultimate multi-source binge-watching solution.

TiVo OnePass organizes episodes of your favorite shows by season, and if an episode or a season is not available as a recording, OnePass will include episodes from your on-demand library or streaming services like Netflix, Amazon Instant Video and Hulu Plus.

"As we continue to see exponential growth in binge watching and the nearly ubiquitous presence of OTT video subscription services alongside traditional cable, TiVo continues to fulfill our mission to deliver the best entertainment experience for viewers," said Jim Denney, Vice President of Product Marketing at TiVo. "With OnePass, we can shorten the time to get users to the content to which they subscribe much easier than needing to search individual services. OnePass is a significant step in our continued efforts to simplify and organize the exploding amount of great content available today -- a solution we know becomes even more important as individual TV shows, movies and videos are spread throughout an increasing number of entertainment services."

Creating the TiVo OnePass Experience is simple -- all it takes is a few clicks:

-- Strongest Search - Search for and select your favorite show through TiVo Search
-- Serious Options - OnePass comes with a variety of options including recording and streaming all content, or you have the option of selecting only recordings or only streaming videos to avoid using disk space
-- One Episode or the Whole Season - Across all platforms and apps, you can include all seasons, start with a particular season or only include new episodes
-- Organized Chaos - All OnePass streaming and recorded videos can be found in your "My Shows" section, organized in folders with the name of your favorite show, so the content you love is easiest to find and watch immediately

Additional Features of TiVo OnePass:

-- Memory - TiVo will remember which recording you last watched and bookmark the next episode
-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
-- Get More - Save space on your hard drive by leveraging streaming options so you can use the local storage for what you really want to record

Availability
TiVo OnePass will roll to TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini devices in February.
Not home? Not a problem. The OnePass experience will accessible through the free TiVo app for iOS in February and Android devices in March.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

:up: Interesting.

In the last year Tivo has been dialing up the effort to fulfill some of the more long-time feature requests. Seems as though perhaps the platform is mature/stable enough to be able to finally put more time on these kinds of things?


----------



## reneg

Hopefully, they have a better source than Tribune guide data.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Sounds like it's just an extension of their existing universal Search capabilities.


----------



## Keen

Being able to tell a Tivo to just record one specific season will make me pretty happy. It's a feature that comes up from time to time, and I've never been happy with the current solution.

I'm curious if some of these One Pass features can be adapted to be used for just following along with the currently-airing season of shows too.


----------



## tatergator1

reneg said:


> Hopefully, they have a better source than Tribune guide data.


True. While all prime time network series typically always have the correct guide data, cable networks showing re-runs of old shows can be a crap-shoot. OnePass seems like it would be a great feature to methodically record one of those old shows from cable re-runs to binge-watch in the future. However, the feature is going to only be as good as the guide data. Setting up OnePass to collect Season 2 of Big Bang Theory off TBSHD is great in theory, but it would be really annoying to start watching that season to find out half of the episodes aren't actually from Season 2, or worst-case, not even Big Bang Theory due to bad data from Tribune Media Services.

Of course, this only applies to recorded content. Streaming content wouldn't be affected and being able to choose episodes from Netflix or Amazon Prime via the typical Tivo interface is compelling.


----------



## rainwater

reneg said:


> Hopefully, they have a better source than Tribune guide data.


I doubt they are using any type of new data for this since the basis of this new feature is already in place. You can already browse a show in TiVo search and see each episode listing and what services it is available on. It appears this new feature is just a way to wrap it into a new UI for creating season passes so that you can watch from any of those sources without searching.


----------



## wscottcross

I'm new to Tivo after cutting the cable with Comcast. I was hoping that this functionality was already in the Tivo, but I'm happy that it's coming soon. I at least did some research and got the Roamio basic with lifetime and upgraded the drive to 3TB myself.


----------



## bradleys

That is pretty cool...


----------



## tomhorsley

Will it search for them on bittorrents? .


----------



## bradleys

tomhorsley said:


> Will it search for them on bittorrents? .


Nice! 

I suspect... No


----------



## trip1eX

"-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"

This is big news for quite a few digital hoarders here right?


----------



## jrtroo

Roamio only, for now? Or will the cable cos get them to expand to premieres like they did with Amazon Prime?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Press release says Roamios and Minis if Feb, no mention of Premiere. It's not officially ruled out until it is, but it sounds like they could be inching towards the EOL.


----------



## bradleys

jrtroo said:


> Roamio only, for now? Or will the cable cos get them to expand to premieres like they did with Amazon Prime?


I do not think the Cable Cos are forcing TiVo to update the Premieres with Amazon. The Cable Cos are far more likely to require TiVo to disable Netflix and Amazon then they are to require it.

I do think you are going to start to see a fork in the code between the Roamio and Premieres. No telling where they will draw that line in the sand.


----------



## wscottcross

bradleys said:


> I do not think the Cable Cos are forcing TiVo to update the Premieres with Amazon. The Cable Cos are far more likely to require TiVo to disable Netflix and Amazon then they are to require it.
> 
> I do think you are going to start to see a fork in the code between the Roamio and Premieres. No telling where they will draw that line in the sand.


Maybe this update is that very line?


----------



## bradleys

wscottcross said:


> Maybe this update is that very line?


Maybe - they may decide to include it in a future Premiere update and they may not. It does make TiVo sense that Roamio will continue to get new features exclusively for a certain period of time.


----------



## Dan203

trip1eX said:


> "-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
> 
> This is big news for quite a few digital hoarders here right?


I'm not a hoarder, but sometimes I'll miss an episode of a show and have to record it at a later date, which screws up the order in the folder because it's always in record order. Being able to put them in season order will be nice.

Although sometimes networks will broadcast shows out of order to put more exciting episodes around sweeps. I wonder if this feature will honor the real order or the broadcast order?

In any case this whole OnePass thing sounds cool. Will be very nice to consolidate episodes from all sources into a single place like this. I have some shows that I started watching via Netflix but recorded the current season via broadcast. Being able to combine them all into one place like this will make binge watching a lot easier.


----------



## bradleys

I am not a hoarder either, but I often do not discover a show until it has been playing for several seasons. This would be perfect to "catch up" on a season or two before the new season starts...


----------



## aaronwt

trip1eX said:


> "-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
> 
> This is big news for quite a few digital hoarders here right?


This sounds pretty good to me. Sounds like it will be great for shows that are recorded and saved to watch several months down the road.


----------



## supasta

trip1eX said:


> "-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
> 
> This is big news for quite a few digital hoarders here right?


The option to organize by episode number would be a real win here. Hopefully organized by season also breaks down by episode number. I'm assuming the intent of OnePass is to show everything in one place, and in order.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> Press release says Roamios and Minis if Feb, no mention of Premiere. It's not officially ruled out until it is, but it sounds like they could be inching towards the EOL.


The press release does indeed say February. It, however, does not note a year 

/sly poke at TiVo software upgrade releases


----------



## Bigg

I could see a few narrow use cases for this, but in general, it doesn't seem very useful.


----------



## trip1eX

Bigg said:


> I could see a few narrow use cases for this, but in general, it doesn't seem very useful.


Yeah that's my feeling. Don't really care.

Between streaming services and not seeing a scenario where I would store a ton of episodes of one show for a long period of time, this feature didn't even register on my cardiogram.


----------



## bradleys

trip1eX said:


> Yeah that's my feeling. Don't really care.
> 
> Between streaming services and not seeing a scenario where I would store a ton of episodes of one show for a long period of time, this feature didn't even register on my cardiogram.


I don't know, having a mechanism to populate OTT streaming content in you NPL list seems like a pretty significant update to me.


----------



## reneg

I wonder if "Regardless of Source" includes pyTivo shares.


----------



## bradleys

reneg said:


> I wonder if "Regardless of Source" includes pyTivo shares.


I am sure the answer to that is no... They do not treat the Togo repository as an OTT source.


----------



## mattack

rainwater said:


> You can already browse a show in TiVo search and see each episode listing and what services it is available on.


While I use the Explore a Show and Episode List pretty often, there are some pretty GLARING flaws that should be fixed.

Basically, I think EVERY SINGLE episode list has "extra" items that appear. There seems to almost always be an extra one that shows up at the end of the list with the same date as the premiere date (but without any other show info).. and sometimes there are other duplicate items that overlap/conflict with existing ones with real data.

Episode List should always remove any redundant items if they match another item that does have more useful info (summary/episode title). Heck, there should probably even be a way to not list ANY of the "generic" items that show up here, since very often they're all bogus. (One time they're not bogus is for a currently airing show where future episodes have episode #s and dates, but no other info.)


----------



## WorldBandRadio

I'd sure wish that the people at TiVo put some time into fixing the bugs in the current Roamio software. 

New features are nice, of course. But given TiVo's track record, the phrase "new features" means "more bugs."

Would it be at all possible for TiVo to do a release that addresses the bugs in the software that is running on the TiVo devices we've purchased?

What good are all these new features when I still have to reset my TiVo multiple times in order to have season passes to work properly, with the side effect of having my recorded programs moved to the deleted list?

Is it too much to expect that the TiVo software just works?


----------



## aaronwt

WorldBandRadio said:


> I'd sure wish that the people at TiVo put some time into fixing the bugs in the current Roamio software.
> 
> New features are nice, of course. But given TiVo's track record, the phrase "new features" means "more bugs."
> 
> Would it be at all possible for TiVo to do a release that addresses the bugs in the software that is running on the TiVo devices we've purchased?
> 
> What good are all these new features when I still have to reset my TiVo multiple times in order to have season passes to work properly, with the side effect of having my recorded programs moved to the deleted list?
> 
> Is it too much to expect that the TiVo software just works?


You have to reset the TiVo? I have over 140 Season Passes on my Roamio Pro and don't have any issues with my Season passes. No need to reset the Tivo and no programs getting erroneously moved to the deleted folder.

I only have around 25 Season passes on my Roamio Basic but I don't have any issues with the Season passes or recordings getting erroneously deleted either.

EDIT: I just checked KMTTG. I actually have 174 Season Passes on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

aaronwt said:


> You have to reset the TiVo?...


Yeah. And it is a pain.

I try to schedule a new season pass, and all I see is the infamous spinning blue circle.

And after watching that spinning blue circle for a while, my request to schedule a season pass is not fulfilled.

So, in order to allow me to schedule season passes, apparently I have to place a chicken in a paper bag and spin it over my head three times.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522798
and suffer the side effects of my recorded programs being deleted.

Yeah, I have to reset the TiVo.


----------



## Arcady

Sounds like your TiVo is broken.

I have never had that problem, across probably 15 different TiVo models over the last 15 years.


----------



## waynomo

I'm holding off judgement on this. 

I'll have to see it implemented before I pass final judgement one way or another. For right now I'm a bit skeptical that this will be of any use to me.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Arcady said:


> Sounds like your TiVo is broken....


When you say "TiVo is broken", you need to be more precise.

If you are saying that my TiVo unit (a.k.a. hardware) is broken, I would disagree.

If you are saying that the TiVo software that is loaded on my particular TiVo unit has bugs, then I would agree that the software has issues that need to be addressed.

=================================
edit:

For the record: my prior TiVo Series3/HD worked without any problems. I "upgraded" to the Roamio only in order to obtain the six tuner capability.

If I could get the reliability of the Series3/HD software combined with the six-tuner capability of the Roamio, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Floor demo of OnePass:


----------



## waynomo

WorldBandRadio said:


> When you say "TiVo is broken", you need to be more precise.
> 
> If you are saying that my TiVo unit (a.k.a. hardware) is broken, I would disagree.
> 
> If you are saying that the TiVo software that is loaded on my particular TiVo unit has bugs, then I would agree that the software has issues that need to be addressed.
> 
> =================================
> edit:
> 
> For the record: my prior TiVo Series3/HD worked without any problems. I "upgraded" to the Roamio only in order to obtain the six tuner capability.
> 
> If I could get the reliability of the Series3/HD software combined with the six-tuner capability of the Roamio, I'd be in heaven.


Most of us have this reliability with our Roamios.

It doesn't matter if the problem is with the software or hardware. Something is not right. (i.e. broken)

I'm assuming by now your unit is no longer under warranty. However, you might still have a chance in getting replaced by contacting TiVo support and putting forth your case.


----------



## davezatz

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Floor demo of OnePass:


Yes, I sent my pal Brad Linder with very specific directions to capture it on video at Pepcom - INCLUDING the settings. And he delivered. Love that guy, wish I was there. 

(He also sent me about a half dozen photos, but the video screengrabs are more telling. Oh yeah, a few pictures of the new Roku Insignia set and remote, but those look exactly like you'd expect.)


----------



## jth tv

WorldBandRadio said:


> I try to schedule a new season pass, and all I see is the infamous spinning blue circle.


I've seen similar on my Roamio Basic but only when trying to add a season pass for the last day or two of the guide. If I wait two days, I can then add the season pass for that show without problem. So I no longer bother trying to see what is on the last couple of days in the guide.

I also am also occasionally seeing the wrong channel numbers in Upcoming Episodes for the farthest two days. It shows cable channel numbers that I no longer get since I now use an antenna. A few days later, the channel numbers will then be corrected to their antenna versions and all shows have been recorded perfectly.

I suppose the two are related, there is some conversion table on my Roamio with the wrong channel numbers. Or there is a problem with daily guide data for my area (Los Angeles) farthest out 2 days. The solution for me is simple enough. Just wait.


----------



## jcthorne

trip1eX said:


> "-- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
> 
> This is big news for quite a few digital hoarders here right?


Not really. Streambaby and Pytivo already do this if your storage is properly organized.

Will be interested to see if they attempt to integrate available streaming media from local sources into the myshows listings.


----------



## tatergator1

jcthorne said:


> Will be interested to see if they attempt to integrate available streaming media from local sources into the myshows listings.


This is just not going to happen. While it would be possible for Tivo to release a re-vamped Tivo Desktop that integrated with OnePass, support for HME apps, while theoretically possible if Tivo established a fixed format for 3rd-party metadata, it's simply too advanced of a feature to dedicate development resources toward.

The only possible exception would be the long-shot of Tivo adding a dedicated Plex app, which might allow them the control to standardize metadata.


----------



## bradleys

I like the new Season identification and grouping. Tivo has never sorted the NPL in "season order" very well - if anything that makes this update a winner in my book.

From what I have read and heard on this video it seems like it will allow you to mix recorded linear TV with streaming OTT content for anything you might be missing.

It also brings a series down into your NPL. Example, my wife and I are catching up on Downton Abby before we begin watching the new season - set this up and Everything is captured in my NPL, I don't have to go to Amazon to find the show.

Say I have a season pass and I miss an episode because of something stupid like a presedential address - boom, the missing episode is available on Hulu! (Not that I would ever subscribe to Hulu)

It is quite nice...

Another very cool new feature... Notice the progress bar showing what percentage of the show you have watched on the last entry of the screen! I suspect that is a new global feature for My Shows!


----------



## MikeAndrews

C'Mon, guys. Don' cha think this will be another TiVo SBA - Soon But Almost feature?
Like, it won't work with content that not tagged as being from parter sources or such.


----------



## vurbano

is it still restricted to a couple weeks of guide data?


----------



## bradleys

MikeAndrews said:


> C'Mon, guys. Don' cha think this will be another TiVo SBA - Soon But Almost feature?
> Like, it won't work with content that not tagged as being from parter sources or such.


I think you can look at the current guide data and get a pretty good feeling what this will work with and what it won't. The setup screen allows it to select which ott providers to include / exclude, it is series based and I am sure it is going to be contingent an a supplemental series database to enhance the fribune data.


----------



## trip1eX

WorldBandRadio said:


> When you say "TiVo is broken", you need to be more precise.


I think the meaning was pretty well understood. You have a problem the rest of us don't seem to have.


----------



## bradleys

vurbano said:


> is it still restricted to a couple weeks of guide data?


This is focussed at binge viewing, capturing shows that have already played. If it isn't currently in the guide it won't show in the NPL...

This last release they provided the ability to creat seson passes for shows not yet in the guide - so I consider this a no -issue.


----------



## trip1eX

bradleys said:


> I don't know, having a mechanism to populate OTT streaming content in you NPL list seems like a pretty significant update to me.


Not me. I binge watched a few shows on streaming services, but I didn't have much of a problem just going to the streaming service and watching the episodes.

If I was switching in and out of streaming services all the time ....then having everything under 1 UI would be more useful. And I can see how that will be more and more useful with the growing number of streaming services and channel apps out there along with the legacy pay tv services. It's really a way for Tivo to stay alive if they can become the defacto UI for all these tv services.

But for now I'd have been more excited to see HBO GO.


----------



## bradleys

I would like HBO Go, but not the current implementation - I want the streaming video on demand version they have announced as a TiVo OTT option. 

Cable HBO is a perfect example of why Linear TV is struggling in the new content on demand world. Play the same 4 movies 20 times a day across 5 channels for an entire month? Really???

That said, you know as well as I do, OTT is a different animal than the rest of the TiVo services. TiVo can beg Time Warner to port their HBO Go to TiVo until they are blue in the face - but Time Warner isn't going to do it until they think it makes financial sense for them.

Now if you were to say - modernize TiVoToGo to use MRS functionality... I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

As someone who didn't really discover Big Bang Theory until about 2 years ago, OnePass would have been a great help since the show is on about a trillion times a day. I could have had the whole series, in order, in about 2 hours. 

I binge-watched the crap out of it over 3 weeks to catch up.


----------



## generaltso

I sure hope there's a way to include Amazon Prime streaming in OnePass without including Amazon paid content. The demo shows lots of episodes and seasons of NCIS:LA available to stream which aren't available on Prime. It would be really annoying to get greeted by a "Buy this episode for $1.99" screen every time you try to play one of those.


----------



## innocentfreak

I am cautiously optimistic. 

There are a couple of things I wonder about though. Regardless it looks to be a good first step. 

First, does it always display all seasons? Is there not a way to only show unwatched epsiodes?...This would be nice for Netflix and Amazon originals since they would go away when you were done and only show up when new episodes appeared. 

Second, I really wish TiVo would embrace TiVo Desktop so I don't have to use Plex or PyTiVo. Build a PC client that acts like another TiVo and then include the local content in the results. As it is I don't stream anything due to the loss of trickplay functionality. 

Third, could this possibly open up to new recording options? Now that TiVo will know what you have watched, could this mean we can finally have advanced recording features like record only unwatched repeats instead of all of them?


----------



## tatergator1

In terms of the database this will use, I'm guessing it's just an extension of the current "Explore the Show" databases. You can see pretty much all the info in the demo video right now on your Tivo; it's simply being re-worked to be similar to Season Passes and then adding entries to the My Shows list for the shows you want to be there. 

For example, with the Two and a Half Men example used in the video, if you were to go into "Explore this Show" on a DVR with Two and Half Men recorded, you could get a similar episode list and Season selector; it would list episodes in numerical order; it would show you which episodes are on the DVR hard drive right now via the blue (or green) circle; you can filter what it shows you via the red "C" button (All, Free, etc.). OnePass is really just letting you save "Explore this Show" to the My Shows list for the shows you choose, as well as what appear to be some additional selective recording options, the details of which are not completely clear.


----------



## bradleys

BigJimOutlaw said:


> As someone who didn't really discover Big Bang Theory until about 2 years ago, OnePass would have been a great help since the show is on about a trillion times a day. I could have had the whole series, in order, in about 2 hours.
> 
> I binge-watched the crap out of it over 3 weeks to catch up.


I did the exact same thing!


----------



## bradleys

generaltso said:


> I sure hope there's a way to include Amazon Prime streaming in OnePass without including Amazon paid content. The demo shows lots of episodes and seasons of NCIS:LA available to stream which aren't available on Prime. It would be really annoying to get greeted by a "Buy this episode for $1.99" screen every time you try to play one of those.


If you look at the setup screens in the video it shows an option for "Rent or Buy" - and it looks like the options are Include or Exclude

Amazon does identify "free prime content" in the guide data - So it makes sense that, Yes, it will differentiate between the two.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Margret was answering questions on Twitter. OnePass will replace Season Passes. So they're going all-in.

Existing SP's will become "Record Only" OnePasses. You can go in and add the streaming options.

You can disable Buy/Rent options.

OnePass will happen on Premieres (same update as Amazon Prime.)

So this is a pretty fundamental update to the Tivo interface.


----------



## wscottcross

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Margret was answering questions on Twitter. OnePass will replace Season Passes. So they're going all-in.
> 
> Existing SP's will become "Record Only" OnePasses. You can go in and add the streaming options.
> 
> You can disable Buy/Rent options.
> 
> OnePass will happen on Premieres (same update as Amazon Prime.)


All great news. Very happy with my decision to get on this train.


----------



## Keen

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Margret was answering questions on Twitter. OnePass will replace Season Passes. So they're going all-in.
> 
> Existing SP's will become "Record Only" OnePasses. You can go in and add the streaming options.


Thank goodness, I was not looking forward to doing that manually. I'm curious what that screen looks like for the current season, where the future episode details aren't necessarily known months in advance. Will is just steadily update the future episodes as they show up in the guide data? Will it show up earlier, since pieces of that information tends to be available further in advance?


----------



## TiVoMargret

I am so happy to see the excitement for OnePass! Here is some more detailed info:

- OnePass replaces Season Pass, and adds options so that links to streaming videos can now appear in My Shows, right next to your recordings  making it easy to watch your favorite shows without having to figure out where to get them. OnePass works with the video providers available on TiVo, including Netflix, Amazon Instant (including Amazon Prime), Hulu Plus, Vudu, and some Cable On Demand (like Xfinity). Unlike recordings, links to streaming videos do not use any disk space.

- If you Search for a show today, and go to "Episodes" -- items in that list can now appear in "My Shows".

- You have control over which episodes appear with OnePass options, such as:
* Do you only want recordings, only want streaming videos, or do you want your OnePass to include both?
* You can start from Season 1, a different season, or just get the new episodes
* You can choose to include or exclude episodes that you would have to purchase to watch
* What shows up respects the "My Video Providers" list in Settings > Channels. If you uncheck Hulu Plus because you don't subscribe to it, we won't show an episode that is only available from Hulu in your My Shows list.

- Your existing Season Passes will transition as recording only OnePasses, but you can go into the OnePass Manager and change the settings to add streaming videos.

- You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or All channels.

- The default options in Settings > Recordings have been updated with OnePass options, so you can decide if you want all new OnePasses to default to including streaming videos or not, and if shows that need to be purchased should be included or not by default.

- In My Shows, there are different views and different sorts, and each series will REMEMBER how you last set the view and the sort for its folder.

VIEWS:
* The "my episodes" view will only show the episodes that match your OnePass options, are currently available to watch, and you haven't "deleted". If you "delete" the streaming videos as you watch them, then this view will only show you what is left to watch.
* The "all episodes" view will show every episode in the episode guide, even if it doesn't match your OnePass, or isn't currently available, or has been deleted". This lets you easily see if you could get a missing episode, even if you have to pay for it. Note: even if your OnePass is set to "recordings only" you can still go look at the "all episodes" view in My Shows
* The "recordings" view will only show episodes that are taking up disk space
* the red C button is used to switch between these "views"

SORTS:
* The "season" sort puts S1 E1 (or the earliest episode) up at the top, and is great for watching things in order (especially if you delete them as you go).
* The "newest" sort is the reverse of "season" and puts the most recent episode at the top
* The "date" sort puts the most recently recorded/added episode at the top (like today)
* the blue B button is used to switch between these "sorts"

- The episode that is highlighted in each folder is also REMEMBERED, so that even if you dont delete as you go, the highlight should get near your next episode if you watch the series in order.

- Also in the My Shows folder, episodes that have a pause point set (because they are partially watched) will show the partially watched indicator.

- Weve also made it easy for you see if there is a streaming version of a recording in My Shows. From the screen about the recording there is now an option called Related videos that will include any video providers that have the same episode available. (Very useful if there was a partial recording due to a power outage or signal loss.)

- Weve eliminated the distinction between Watch now and Get from. All available video providers appear together in the Watch now flyout, with the bottom item being See all options which will get you to a screen similar to the old Get from screen that lets you compare prices.

- If you dont want the entire series but only a few episodes or a season you missed, you can search for a show, view the episode list, and then from screen about a specific episode, either Add to My Shows > Add this streaming video or Add to My Shows > Add Season 2 streaming videos. (Note: there is no way to record only Season 2 episodes. For recording, you can *start* from a specific season, but you cant exclude later seasons.)

- If you search for a MOVIE you can Add this streaming video and it will appear in My Shows in the Streaming Movies folder in the All view and in the flat list in the Movies view.

- There is a Not currently available folder where streaming movies, and links you created to individual streaming episodes will appear if they are not currently available from any of your video providers. They will automatically move out of that folder and back into the main part of My Shows when they do become available.


I am SUPER excited about this feature. It has really changed the way I watch TV, because it makes it easy to start watching shows from the beginning -- even if you only learn about them partway through the season (or many seasons in). The first show I watched while testing OnePass was Downton Abbey. I had never seen it before and binged all four seasons (thanks Amazon Prime!). Im all caught up, and of course watched the first episode of season 5 the when it aired this week. Next was Game of Thrones  three seasons on Amazon + VUDU, and then the fourth from on demand. Now Ive started watching Jane the Virgin after several friends said they liked it. Although eight episodes had already been broadcast, as soon as I set up my OnePass, the folder appeared in My Shows, and I could watch the first two episodes from Amazon or Vudu. The third and fourth episodes recorded when CW re-aired them. Episodes 5 through 8 Ill watch from Hulu Plus, and Episode 9 has recorded. Episode 10 and later will record automatically. As I watch each episode, I delete it (whether it is recorded or streaming) so that my folder only contains the episodes I still need to watch  nicely organized in season/episode order.

Margret


----------



## lpwcomp

trip1eX said:


> I think the meaning was pretty well understood. You have a problem the rest of us don't seem to have.


Sorry, you're wrong. Multiple people have had or are experiencing this problem, including me. While a complete reset (C&DE) is not necessary, I did have to do a CPI&TDL. This was on my Pro. Haven't had a problem with my Basic or Premiere.


----------



## cherry ghost

Excellent write up, Margret. I like it.


----------



## bradleys

cool

- If you search for a MOVIE you can &#8220;Add this streaming video&#8221; and it will appear in My Shows in the &#8220;Streaming Movies&#8221; folder in the &#8220;All&#8221; view and in the flat list in the &#8220;Movies&#8221; view.

- There is a &#8220;Not currently available&#8221; folder where streaming movies, and links you created to individual streaming episodes will appear if they are not currently available from any of your video providers. They will automatically move out of that folder and back into the main part of My Shows when they do become available.


----------



## El Maestro

This sounds pretty great! I've been hoping for a sort by season/ep instead of date, but this is WAY beyond that. It also shows the benefits of living in the TiVo ecosystem; it's another step toward a truly centralized, one-stop interface for all content sources. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## L David Matheny

TiVoMargret said:


> - Your existing Season Passes will transition as recording only OnePasses, but you can go into the OnePass Manager and change the settings to add streaming videos.
> 
> - You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or All channels.


My Roamio currently has four season passes for some PBS shows: 
(1) an HD channel which usually gets the best OTA reception
(2) an HD channel from a different nearby PBS system
(3) an SD subchannel from the usually better PBS system
(4) an SD subchannel from the other PBS system
Even if both PBS systems preempt the HD show because of fundraising or whatever, I should at least get an SD recording (OK for a news show).

Because reception can be variable and the stations can have unpredictable problems (including fundraising), my Premiere records most of those shows also, but with the priority of the two PBS systems reversed. I haven't tried the "All channels" feature yet. How will I be able to specify channel priority for each OnePass?

I will mention here again that TiVo needs to log uncorrected reception errors as part of the metadata for each recording and consider recordings with more than a nominal error count to be essentially "missed" so that they will be (automatically) scheduled to record again if available.


----------



## tomhorsley

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Margret was answering questions on Twitter. OnePass will replace Season Passes.


I never was able to understand why season passes were completely different objects than wish lists. Perhaps they aren't any more?


----------



## tomhorsley

TiVoMargret said:


> The first show I watched while testing OnePass was Downton Abbey. I had never seen it before and binged all four seasons (thanks Amazon Prime!).


I still can't understand Downton Abbey though. Every time I've been forced to watch an episode by someone, the only feeling I've had is that I wished the writers would add a bubonic plague plot line and kill off every single character .


----------



## L David Matheny

tomhorsley said:


> I still can't understand Downton Abbey though. Every time I've been forced to watch an episode by someone, the only feeling I've had is that I wished the writers would add a bubonic plague plot line and kill off every single character .


That's harsh, Dude! I watched the 1st season and thought it was superb. The 2nd season was also excellent, but a bit more like just a soap opera in period costumes. I stopped watching in the 3rd season, because it struck me even more as just a soap opera, even to the point of using classic soap-opera editing: Dialog builds to some sort of climax, everybody looks stunned, and then they immediately cut to the next scene without showing anything getting resolved.


----------



## Dan203

tomhorsley said:


> I never was able to understand why season passes were completely different objects than wish lists. Perhaps they aren't any more?


They still are. The difference is that Wish Lists are basically searches. They use the title, actors, description, etc.. to find shows based on your set criteria. Season Passes are based on a series ID. They recently expanded SPs to span multiple channels, which WL always did, and now they've expanded them again to include episodes from alternative sources, but they are still based on the series ID and as such are inherently different then WLs.


----------



## Bigg

bradleys said:


> I like the new Season identification and grouping. Tivo has never sorted the NPL in "season order" very well - if anything that makes this update a winner in my book.


That's a good point. That would be a nice feature and avoid a lot of "clickiness" when trying to watch repeats of something recorded.


----------



## trip1eX

bradleys said:


> Cable HBO is a perfect example of why Linear TV is struggling in the new content on demand world. Play the same 4 movies 20 times a day across 5 channels for an entire month? Really???


I don't even know what you're saying there. Pretty obvious why they repeat content like they do. IT's broadcasting's version of on-demand.

Netflix's version of this is seeing the same shows front and center every single time you run the app.

Yes HBO probably doesn't need to repeat stuff as much given that 50% of customers now have dvrs. And given that they have the HBOGo service.

But I'm sure they have some idea on how customers use their service. I'm sure many (most?) still just turn on the tv and start watching and they want the new stuff to be there.



bradleys said:


> That said, you know as well as I do, OTT is a different animal than the rest of the TiVo services. TiVo can beg Time Warner to port their HBO Go to TiVo until they are blue in the face - but Time Warner isn't going to do it until they think it makes financial sense for them.


It probably isn't that dire. I mean Netflix is on there as is Amazon Prime now. But obviously you don't make your app for Tivo first because there are no customers relatively speaking.

But what good is showing streaming shows in your NPL if you don't have all the streaming services?


----------



## trip1eX

lpwcomp said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. Multiple people have had or are experiencing this problem, including me. While a complete reset (C&DE) is not necessary, I did have to do a CPI&TDL. This was on my Pro. Haven't had a problem with my Basic or Premiere.


OK I am wrong. IT's you and the other guy and a few others who have broken Tivos. Better?

Pretty obvious the gist of it was that most (vast majority probably) don't reset our Roamios and so declaring them to be bug riddled based on this is very anecdotal.


----------



## mrizzo80

OnePass sounds terrific.

Margret,
Any idea when Priority List people will get this build?


----------



## jth tv

At this point I can't tell if OnePass will keep a history of every episode I have watched. Not all channels broadcast shows in episode order (eg Sleepy Hollow), it would be nice to be able to tell if I have already seen the show. And now that I have cancelled cable, I have been more bold about series, trying the most recent season for shows that I have previously rejected (eg Nikita). If I liked it, I could delve back further. With Netflix I can tell if I watched an episode, it would be nice if TiVo could do that too.

I want a record of every show I have ever watched. Ha !


----------



## Dan203

Someone posted a video of the demo at CES and it does show a little progress bar next to each episode indicating if you've watched it yet.


----------



## bradleys

trip1eX said:


> I don't even know what you're saying there. Pretty obvious why they repeat content like they do. IT's broadcasting's version of on-demand.


It is a remnant of themway programming was delivered for decades and hasn't changed significantly in the 40 years HBO has been in available. I remember as a child looking on a small flyer that came in the mail each month for when the next the show I wanted to see would match my availability to watch it.

It was fine when linear TV was the only option but most of the "movies" can be watched on demand or from Red Box much more conveniently and cheaper than an HBO subscription.

The only thing that saves HBO is the fantastic origional programming - I would be very happy to pay for that ala cart or a an OTT app.



> It probably isn't that dire. I mean Netflix is on there as is Amazon Prime now. But obviously you don't make your app for Tivo first because there are no customers relatively speaking. F
> 
> But what good is showing streaming shows in your NPL if you don't have all the streaming services?


I think tivo struggles convincing OTT provoders to even slightly modify an app for them. When delivery systems like Roku and Amazon Fire approach these providers they "sell eyeballs" and that represents revenue. By comparison tivo has a very small footprint (especially when MSOs prohibit them)

It is a lot better now with the systems being able to handle the presentation since the Haxe update / Roamio - but I still say tivo has a hard time getting most of these content providers to even answer the phone.


----------



## NYHeel

bradleys said:


> I would like HBO Go, but not the current implementation - I want the streaming video on demand version they have announced as a TiVo OTT option.
> 
> Cable HBO is a perfect example of why Linear TV is struggling in the new content on demand world. Play the same 4 movies 20 times a day across 5 channels for an entire month? Really???
> 
> That said, you know as well as I do, OTT is a different animal than the rest of the TiVo services. TiVo can beg Time Warner to port their HBO Go to TiVo until they are blue in the face - but Time Warner isn't going to do it until they think it makes financial sense for them.
> 
> Now if you were to say - modernize TiVoToGo to use MRS functionality... I couldn't agree more.


Huh? I don't understand anything in here? What's the issue with HBO Go? It has everything in the HBO library. And what would you rather HBO show during that time they're repeating movies? Infomercials? There's only so much they're going to spend on movies. HBO is mostly about original TV series programming plus documentaries and assorted original movies, and finally relatively recent movies. The movies are now an afterthought for HBO.

Why is HBO any different than any other app/streaming video provider?


----------



## NYHeel

bradleys said:


> The only thing that saves HBO is the fantastic origional programming - I would be very happy to pay for that ala cart or a an OTT app.


Right. That's why people have HBO. Well that and because it's just included in my package. If I did the Math I'd say I'm probably paying around $10 a month for HBO and Showtime. That seems about right for what I'm getting. I have no need to go a la carte or use an OTT app that would cost much more.


----------



## bradleys

Hbo announced a stand alone streaming app that does not require a cable HBO subscription. This would allow access to the origional programming on demand.


----------



## Dan203

They also announced that they were going to use the MLB Advanced platform for the service, rather then the platform they're currently using for HBOGo. Since TiVo already has an MLB app I wonder if this means it will be easy for them to add an HBO app once the service is released?

It's also unclear if the current HBOGo platform will be killed off or not.


----------



## trip1eX

bradleys said:


> It is a remnant of the way programming was delivered for decades and hasn't changed significantly in the 40 years HBO has been in available. I remember as a child looking on a small flyer that came in the mail each month for when the next the show I wanted to see would match my availability to watch it.
> 
> It was fine when linear TV was the only option but most of the "movies" can be watched on demand or from Red Box much more conveniently and cheaper than an HBO subscription.


Tivo makes it all on-demand and more convenient than RedBox. You're harping on the 20 showings of a movie per month is looking at it half-empty.

You should be looking at the number of new movies and hours of original content you get each month for the price you pay for HBO each month. The fact that movies are repeated is pretty irrelevant.

If they knew everyone had a DVR they wouldn't have to repeat movies as much, but that doesn't mean you'd get 20 brand new must see movies or original content in place of them.

And again every time I boot up Netflix I see House of Cards and Orange is Black and many movies I've already seen.

And for me I'm at the point with Netflix where I wonder why I have it still. There isn't enough new stuff for me. I really only hang onto it because my kids watch cartoons on it on their mobile devices. I could get away with getting it one month a year otherwise.



bradleys said:


> The only thing that saves HBO is the fantastic origional programming - I would be very happy to pay for that ala cart or a an OTT app.


Well I wouldn't say it saves HBO. It is HBO.



bradleys said:


> I
> I think tivo struggles convincing OTT provoders to even slightly modify an app for them. When delivery systems like Roku and Amazon Fire approach these providers they "sell eyeballs" and that represents revenue. By comparison tivo has a very small footprint (especially when MSOs prohibit them)
> 
> It is a lot better now with the systems being able to handle the presentation since the Haxe update / Roamio - but I still say tivo has a hard time getting most of these content providers to even answer the phone.


yeah if they have to do the work with no incentives then anyone making an app concentrates on the most popular devices first. Tivo is pretty low on that totem pole.


----------



## mattack

vurbano said:


> is it still restricted to a couple weeks of guide data?


Where do you expect further guide data exists? I suspect that what we get (via Tribune) is basically as long in the future as exists... beyond that, they don't know what episode will air when, and even that can change, e.g. cancellations..



BigJimOutlaw said:


> As someone who didn't really discover Big Bang Theory until about 2 years ago, OnePass would have been a great help since the show is on about a trillion times a day. I could have had the whole series, in order, in about 2 hours.


yeah, but those would be all hacked up reruns..

(true, but semi-kidding in my comment)


----------



## bradleys

trip1eX said:


> Well I wouldn't say it saves HBO. It is HBO.


I am going to agree with this statement origional programming is the only relevant part of HBO today - just as boobs are the only relevant component of Cinimax.

HBO spends less than 10% of its content budget on origional programming. Myself, I subscribe (or try to get free) only during game of thrones. After I have them all - I cancel the service.


----------



## astrohip

tomhorsley said:


> I never was able to understand why season passes were completely different objects than wish lists. Perhaps they aren't any more?
> 
> 
> Dan203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still are. The difference is that Wish Lists are basically searches. They use the title, actors, description, etc.. to find shows based on your set criteria. Season Passes are based on a series ID. They recently expanded SPs to span multiple channels, which WL always did, and now they've expanded them again to include episodes from alternative sources, but they are still based on the series ID and as such are inherently different then WLs.
Click to expand...

What Dan said. The Boolean ability of Wishlists far exceeds the simplistic "series ID" concept of an SP. I have over 100 SPs, and still have 60-70 WL.

Very. Different. Beasts.

To avoid too much thread drift, a huge :up:. The SP is dead, long live the OP.


----------



## reneg

From reading the description, it sounds like Onepass is focused on one user per Tivo. Per user profiles and settings would make this awesome.


----------



## ej42137

And on top of that all we will be able to choose HD recording or not in a straightforward manner. Yeah!


----------



## sofakng

I'm really excited about this feature as well. Hopefully it does get released early February! (or I get invited to a beta test)


----------



## wmhjr

JMHO, but for me this seems as though there is really only one use case that sounds compelling to me. That's the one Dan mentioned early. If I have a season pass and miss an episode (due perhaps to an unrealized conflict, a power outage, or because the Tivo just plain screwed up) and then find and record that "missing" episode later, the episodes are out of order. If this would somehow work to make a SP better, all the better. Or more to the point, if this would replace similar functionality that exists in a SP to keep the episodes in order, that would be great.

As far as the issue of Season Passes being screwy on a Roamio Pro, I can confirm that it's not a unique situation. In another thread I ran (so far) a series of use case tests to validate "normal" behavior between a Mini and a Roamio Pro (given Tivo has virtually no documentation about details). During that process, Season Passes got hosed up pretty good. And as a matter of fact, things are still not back to normal. It's not the same symptom as WorldBandRadio reported, however I can confirm that using very methodical steps, 6 season passes were created and the Roamio Pro did NOT execute them correctly. Then when they were deleted via Season Pass Manager, they did not really delete. A reboot cleared up part of it - but not all of it. Days later, titles and episodes that related to some of the previously deleted SPs are still in the "To Do" list. The SPs are nowhere to be found. Just saying, there are most certainly some bugs in the Roamio SP processes....


----------



## Yuterald

I like the idea of sorting by episode number however some shows don't always release them in episode order.

I recall seeing a hit sit-com start the season with episode 2, then 1, then 3. 

Currently I'm recording The Transporter and this season the episodes are no where in order so I'm lost as to wait for ALL of the episodes and watch them in order OR watch them as they're broadcasted?!


----------



## bradleys

Yuterald said:


> I like the idea of sorting by episode number however some shows don't always release them in episode order.
> 
> I recall seeing a hit sit-com start the season with episode 2, then 1, then 3.
> 
> Currently I'm recording The Transporter and this season the episodes are no where in order so I'm lost as to wait for ALL of the episodes and watch them in order OR watch them as they're broadcasted?!


Really? A single show that presented content outside episode numbering? (Even that I pessimistically accept just for sake of conversation)


----------



## Yuterald

bradleys said:


> Really? A single show that presented content outside episode numbering? (Even that I pessimistically accept just for sake of conversation)


Simple- look up The Transporter Season 2 and see what episode just aired this past Saturday and what order they've been broadcast.
Episode 7 on 12/6 and then Episode 4 on 12/13 etc.

It was either Mike & Molly or Two Broke Girls that jumbled their opening episodes a year or so ago. I see it happen.


----------



## bradleys

A stupid use case that can't even be considered as part of a development consideration.


----------



## wmhjr

bradleys said:


> A stupid use case that can't even be considered as part of a development consideration.


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## bradleys

Tivo uses episode number as part of the logic to better organize shows under OnePass. In today's world it simply lists recorded shows in the order it was recorded - that can often be out of sync for a lot of reasons and has been a huge complaint over the years... Hunting and pecking trying to figure out the next episode in order.

Episode number is the only way to do this - origional air date is way too unpredictable.

And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect. 

I call BS, if It ever did happen it is 1) a mistake 2) data error or 3) some moronic comedy trying to be a pain.

I don't think it was ever intentional and it isn't aomething tivo should concern themselves about when designing a solution,


----------



## rjcrum

An article I read about OnePass said that it would come to Roamios, Premieres and Minis. But the "official" TiVo press release only mentioned Roamios and Minis. 

How about some love for us Premiere owners? I've only had mine for a little over a year.

Bob


----------



## Yuterald

bradleys said:


> Tivo uses episode number as part of the logic to better organize shows under OnePass. In today's world it simply lists recorded shows in the order it was recorded - that can often be out of sync for a lot of reasons and has been a huge complaint over the years... Hunting and pecking trying to figure out the next episode in order.
> 
> Episode number is the only way to do this - origional air date is way too unpredictable.
> 
> And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect.
> 
> I call BS, if It ever did happen it is 1) a mistake 2) data error or 3) some moronic comedy trying to be a pain.
> 
> I don't think it was ever intentional and it isn't aomething tivo should concern themselves about when designing a solution,


I was pointing out that not ALL shows broadcast their seasons in episodic order. I gave you proof. You can look it up yourself to see what episode of was broadcast last Saturday and what one is coming up this Saturday. I gave you ACTUAL broadcast dates and Episode numbers for two episodes to demonstrate.


----------



## bradleys

rjcrum said:


> An article I read about OnePass said that it would come to Roamios, Premieres and Minis. But the "official" TiVo press release only mentioned Roamios and Minis.
> 
> How about some love for us Premiere owners? I've only had mine for a little over a year.
> 
> Bob


Tivo Margret said both OnePass and Amazon Prime streaming will come to the Premieres as well,


----------



## reneg

Yuterald said:


> I like the idea of sorting by episode number however some shows don't always release them in episode order.
> 
> I recall seeing a hit sit-com start the season with episode 2, then 1, then 3.
> 
> Currently I'm recording The Transporter and this season the episodes are no where in order so I'm lost as to wait for ALL of the episodes and watch them in order OR watch them as they're broadcasted?!


Those episodes were probably broadcast in order in another country first before being broadcast on TNT in the US.


----------



## dswallow

I'm curious to see how well/if they manage to differentiate streaming content that is available free or available for a charge (i.e, free VOD vs pay VOD; Amazon Prime Instant Video vs. Amazon Instant Video) early enough wherever such content shows availability.


----------



## cherry ghost

bradleys said:


> Tivo uses episode number as part of the logic to better organize shows under OnePass. In today's world it simply lists recorded shows in the order it was recorded - that can often be out of sync for a lot of reasons and has been a huge complaint over the years... Hunting and pecking trying to figure out the next episode in order.
> 
> Episode number is the only way to do this - origional air date is way too unpredictable.
> 
> And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect.
> 
> I call BS, if It ever did happen it is 1) a mistake 2) data error or 3) some moronic comedy trying to be a pain.
> 
> I don't think it was ever intentional and it isn't aomething tivo should concern themselves about when designing a solution,


Ever seen "Firefly?"

Fox aired the episodes in an order different than the creators intended. Amazon Prime lists them as intended but Netflix lists them as aired.

Example - "The Message", listed on Amazon as Season 1 Episode 12, listed on Netflix as Season 1 Episode 15.

Two others I can think of right now, "Almost Human" and "Freaks and Geeks."


----------



## tatergator1

Yuterald said:


> Simple- look up The Transporter Season 2 and see what episode just aired this past Saturday and what order they've been broadcast.
> Episode 7 on 12/6 and then Episode 4 on 12/13 etc.
> 
> It was either Mike & Molly or Two Broke Girls that jumbled their opening episodes a year or so ago. I see it happen.


Yes, it happens. The best example I know of is The Simpsons; the Treehouse of Horror episode is almost always the first one aired every year, but it's rarely the first episode of the season if you go by production numbering. It's also not uncommon for the first several episodes in the new Fall seasons to have production numbers for the previous season.

However, in most cases, these are shows that have ongoing story lines, but it's unlikely to matter whether you watch episode 1 before episode 2, even if episode 2 actually aired first.


----------



## bradleys

And how does Amazon or any of the other streaming services handle it? Based on original show date or episode number. I think we all know that answer to that...

I still say this is a ridiculous, nit-picky complaint that I am sure I am going to have to listen to for the next several years...


----------



## cwoody222

cherry ghost said:


> Two others I can think of right now, "Almost Human" and "Freaks and Geeks."


I'm just about to start watching Freaks & Geeks on Netflix... should I watch them in the order there or another way?

I am looking forward to this feature to be able to have my Netflix stuff in my Now Playing list and for TiVo to keep track of what episode I'm on.

I know Netflix does that too but I always "forget" all the stuff I have waiting for me in my queue... seeing it in Now Playing will help me get thru those binges quicker.

I probably won't use it to catch series mid-way thru but I think it's a cool option to have.

Where do I sign up for early release?


----------



## Yuterald

I plan on watching the shows in episodic order - regardless of when they were recorded (for The Transporter). I do love this new feature that allows you to choose what you want!


----------



## wmhjr

bradleys said:


> Tivo uses episode number as part of the logic to better organize shows under OnePass. In today's world it simply lists recorded shows in the order it was recorded - that can often be out of sync for a lot of reasons and has been a huge complaint over the years... Hunting and pecking trying to figure out the next episode in order.
> 
> Episode number is the only way to do this - origional air date is way too unpredictable.
> 
> And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect.
> 
> I call BS, if It ever did happen it is 1) a mistake 2) data error or 3) some moronic comedy trying to be a pain.
> 
> I don't think it was ever intentional and it isn't aomething tivo should concern themselves about when designing a solution,


OK, I didn't understand. I agree that there isn't really a rational use case for episodes to be shown/listed "out of order". I thought you were for some reason arguing against them being shown IN order. IOW, in a situation where you missed an episode and it recorded later after a couple newer episodes, but ended up being "listed" in episode order in "My Shows".


----------



## bradleys

wmhjr said:


> OK, I didn't understand. I agree that there isn't really a rational use case for episodes to be shown/listed "out of order". I thought you were for some reason arguing against them being shown IN order. IOW, in a situation where you missed an episode and it recorded later after a couple newer episodes, but ended up being "listed" in episode order in "My Shows".


Yes


----------



## cherry ghost

cwoody222 said:


> I'm just about to start watching Freaks & Geeks on Netflix... should I watch them in the order there or another way?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freaks_and_Geeks#Episodes


----------



## Bigg

trip1eX said:


> I don't even know what you're saying there. Pretty obvious why they repeat content like they do. IT's broadcasting's version of on-demand.


Yeah, HBO isn't exactly the worst offender in the repeat game. The amount of repeating stuff these days is completely ridiculous. If the repeating and marathoning of old crap were brought under control the new and newish content could probably be fit on 30 channels, not 400.


----------



## lpwcomp

The "Treehouse of Horror" episode of "The Simpsons" is categorically _*not*_ "almost always the first one aired every year". It's usually shown shortly before or after Halloween. Of the 25, exactly 6 have been the first one aired. In most of those cases, the season didn't start until after Halloween. The lone exception it started October 27th. And in all 6 of those cases, it _*was*_ the first episode of the season.

The most recent occurrence was 10 years ago.

We actually have a recent example of episodes of a series being shown out of order on their first airing, at least according to my TiVos. Season 6 Episode 13 of "NCIS: Los Angeles" aired last Monday. Episode 12 is scheduled for January 19th.


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> And how does Amazon or any of the other streaming services handle it? Based on original show date or episode number. I think we all know that answer to that...
> 
> I still say this is a ridiculous, nit-picky complaint that I am sure I am going to have to listen to for the next several years...


It is usually referred to DVD order because when they are released on DVD they are left in the original intended order rather than the aired order.

It isn't nitpicky at all. The Tv stations do it because they think it makes sense rating wise regardless of what happens to the story.

The aired order of Firefly...
"The Train Job"
"Bushwhacked"
"Our Mrs. Reynolds"
"Jaynestown"
"Out of Gas"
"Shindig"
"Safe"
"Ariel"
"War Stories"
"Objects in Space"
"Serenity"

The intended order which is how Amazon has it....
Serenity
The Train Job
Bushwhacked
Shindig
Safe
Our Mrs. Reynolds
Jaynestown
Out of Gas
Ariel
War Stories
Trash
The Message
Heart of Gold
Objects in Space

Tribune has the aired order for the episode guide.


----------



## alleybj

I just read that the iOS app will soon to allow shows from premium networks to be transferred. That's huge for me.


----------



## tomhorsley

bradleys said:


> And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect.


I don't know about artistic effect, but BBC America shows reruns of several different seasons of Doctor Who at the same time, so you get different shows from different seasons shuffled like a deck of cards if you go by most recent broadcast date.


----------



## morac

alleybj said:


> I just read that the iOS app will soon to allow shows from premium networks to be transferred. That's huge for me.


Where did you read this?


----------



## mattack

TiVoMargret said:


> - You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or All channels.


Uhhh, this is bad.

Yes, I have changed most of my existing SPs to be "All Channels"... but not ALL of them.

As an example, for some PBS shows, I have multiple SPs for the SD versions of the various local PBS channels.. (So I can then download them to my iPad and watch in VLC at faster than realtime -- since the Tivo app won't let me play faster than realtime like e.g. Podcasts will..) If the Tivo app let me play faster than realtime (I can provide API info about how to do this if there's someone to email at Tivo), then I realize this would become less necessary.. But I also record in SD for some shows I offload to an external computer hard drive too..

if I look at my SP list, I can probably come up with some "better" reason I have multiple SPs for some other shows too. I realize it's slightly an edge case, but removing this capability TAKES AWAY functionality I currently have.


----------



## dswallow

I'm curious how well OnePass would work with Downton Abbey. Considering PBS majorly screws up the guide data by shoving it into "Masterpiece Classic" using completely different Season/Episode numbers, whereas the streaming services present it according to the actual series season/episode numbers.

I mention this specifically because TiVoMargret used this series in her example. Though she reference Amazon Prime. I sure hope she knows the PBS guide data is screwy and she'll be called out on this if OnePass can't handle it.


----------



## jth tv

All this talk about episode order is another reminder of how amateurish tv listings are. I would think that making it easier for people to find something they would like to watch would be in the channels best interest. Yet they seem to be completely unconcerned about disseminating accurate up to the minute tv schedules. 

Isn't it their job to get us to watch ?

I am baffled.


----------



## tatergator1

jth tv said:


> All this talk about episode order is another reminder of how amateurish tv listings are. I would think that making it easier for people to find something they would like to watch would be in the channels best interest. Yet they seem to be completely unconcerned about disseminating accurate up to the minute tv schedules.
> 
> Isn't it their job to get us to watch ?
> 
> I am baffled.


Broadcasters and cable networks want you to watch everything live. They want you to tune into Network A at 9:00 PM Wednesday to watch show X every week. Ideally, they probably don't want you to know show X will be a re-run this week. They want your eyes, period. Providing accurate guide data about which exact episode will be showing at 9:00 PM Wednesday to Tribune Media Services is not a high priority.


----------



## TiVoMargret

dswallow said:


> I'm curious how well OnePass would work with Downton Abbey. Considering PBS majorly screws up the guide data by shoving it into "Masterpiece Classic" using completely different Season/Episode numbers, whereas the streaming services present it according to the actual series season/episode numbers.
> 
> I mention this specifically because TiVoMargret used this series in her example. Though she reference Amazon Prime. I sure hope she knows the PBS guide data is screwy and she'll be called out on this if OnePass can't handle it.


Downton Abbey is a weird case, yes. I got a "streaming only" OnePass to the one called "Downton Abbey" which let me catch up of the past episodes I hadn't seen. Then I have a "recording" OnePass to "Masterpiece Classic" to capture the new episodes as they air. It would be lovely if these were together, but we're subject to the way the Guide data works. At least they all show up in My Shows!

--Margret


----------



## alleybj

morac said:


> Where did you read this?


On Engadget; they're discussing it over in the streaming thread


----------



## bradleys

TiVoMargret said:


> Downton Abbey is a weird case, yes. I got a "streaming only" OnePass to the one called "Downton Abbey" which let me catch up of the past episodes I hadn't seen. Then I have a "recording" OnePass to "Masterpiece Classic" to capture the new episodes as they air. It would be lovely if these were together, but we're subject to the way the Guide data works. At least they all show up in My Shows!
> 
> --Margret


Thanks Margret, that is good to know. I have always had issues fine tuning PBS "Masterpiece" wish lists and season passes.


----------



## Keen

bradleys said:


> And this recommendation that I still doubt the veracity of - suggest that on purpose a show is shown "out of order" for some "artistic affect.
> 
> I call BS, if It ever did happen it is 1) a mistake 2) data error or 3) some moronic comedy trying to be a pain.
> 
> I don't think it was ever intentional and it isn't aomething tivo should concern themselves about when designing a solution,


The Haruhi anime comes to mind as an example of this. As part of the surreal nature of the story, the show was purposefully broadcast out of order. The 'next on' segment would provide pointers to *both* of the next episodes. One was the airing order, the other was the chronological (and DVD) order. I splurged on the LE DVDs so I'd have easy access to both episode orders.


----------



## hefe

What I'm hearing about OnePass has me very excited. I want it now!


----------



## Dan203

morac said:


> Where did you read this?


It was in the same press release. They called it "premium side loading" with no explination as to what exactly that means. An engadget article expanded a little by saying it allows you to transfer shows from premium channels that are normally protected. No details on how exactly the system works.

Comcast has a scheme on their X1 boxes where you "check out" a protected recording to your mobile device and it becomes unavailable on the main DVR until it's checked back in. So it's never available in two places at once and as such gets around the "copy once" flag. Hopefully TiVo uses a similar system.


----------



## hefe

morac said:


> Where did you read this?


I think I saw that in the Engadget article.


----------



## davezatz

Dan203 said:


> It was in the same press release. They called it "premium side loading" with no explination as to what exactly that means.


It's documented here:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3006


> iOS premium sideloading
> 
> Recent changes to security protocols have made it possible for TiVo to offer premium sideloading for iOS devices. This feature, projected for release in the first half of 2015, will enable TiVo customers to download shows from premium channels such as HBO to their iOS device without violating transmission or copyright provisions.
> 
> NOTE: Due to one-time licensing requirements, once a premium-channel show is downloaded to the mobile device, it is deleted from the TiVo set-top box.


----------



## trip1eX

mattack said:


> if I look at my SP list, I can probably come up with some "better" reason I have multiple SPs for some other shows too. I realize it's slightly an edge case, but removing this capability TAKES AWAY functionality I currently have.


I have multiple SPs on a few shows because I want to make sure the new episodes which air once a week aren't being erased by the repeats which air 10x-20x per week.

And I wasn't feeling the OnePass love as it was.


----------



## hefe

Can the OnePass pick up recordings on another networked TiVo in the house? Because that would be awesome.


----------



## tatergator1

hefe said:


> Can the OnePass pick up recordings on another networked TiVo in the house? Because that would be awesome.


A recent tweet from TivoMargret indicates the answer is no.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552574816495357955


----------



## hefe

tatergator1 said:


> A recent tweet from TivoMargret indicates the answer is no.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552574816495357955


Ah bummer...something for the roadmap!


----------



## bradleys

hefe said:


> Ah bummer...something for the roadmap!


I don't think we will ever see a unified playlist from TiVo.


----------



## hefe

bradleys said:


> I don't think we will ever see a unified playlist from TiVo.


Well, I didn't think we'd ever get a unified shows list between recordings and online...one can hope.


----------



## moyekj

Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jth tv

If they kept the data in a real database, a unified shows list should be a piece of cake. Stuff like that is why SQL databases were invented. Its all just that Set Theory (unions, intersections, circles) from 6th grade math.


----------



## RoyK

trip1eX said:


> I have multiple SPs on a few shows because I want to make sure the new episodes which air once a week aren't being erased by the repeats which air 10x-20x per week.
> 
> And I wasn't feeling the OnePass love as it was.


Agreed. I suspect this is not an unusual case. I have multiple SPs set for some shows for exactly this reason. If that functionality is going away it means that I must either watch the new show or at least mark it as keep until I delete within a few hours of it being aired. Not at all good!


----------



## RoyK

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


OK you're a pessimist. But unfortunately you're also probably correct.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


I'm concerned as well, particularly when considered in the context of the recent problems with program data and the scheduling problem some of us had/are having.

I'm also wondering what effect this will have on kmttg creation, backup and restore of SPs.


----------



## L David Matheny

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


I suspect you're right. And I expect to be one of the users who will suffer from the fiasco, so I also hope you're wrong.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> I'm also wondering what effect this will have on kmttg creation, backup and restore of SPs.


 Yes, that's even more concerning if SP backups via RPC don't work anymore.


----------



## DonWidmore

I am very excited about this not so much for myself, as I have a very good handle on my shows, but for my kids- they are forever identifying Disney sitcom episodes they missed on broadcast that are available on Netflix. This is actually a very welcome feature for kids.


----------



## bradleys

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


I have looked over everything that has been presented and I think this is going to feed directly into how I use tivo. I suppose for once I am a target demographic?

1) I never create more than a single SeasonPass for a show (all of my SD channels are disabled anyway),

2) I do play catch up two or three seasons into a show - a lot,

3) and I hate having to go into OTT apps to find content.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm looking forward to OnePass.

I wonder if a future release will allow for auto-deleting of binge-watched OTT content from "My Episodes". This would probably be dependent on being able to use each provider's API to get "watched episodes" data.

Use Case: I invoke Lost S1 E5 from My Shows. I watch episodes 5, 6, and 7 in that Netflix session. It would be great if TiVo would be able to automatically delete 5/6/7 from "My Episodes".

Perhaps whenever a user exits an OTT app, TiVo queries the API to get what happened in the OTT session and updates OnePass's accordingly.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

waynomo said:


> Most of us have this reliability with our Roamios.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the problem is with the software or hardware. Something is not right. (i.e. broken)
> 
> I'm assuming by now your unit is no longer under warranty. However, you might still have a chance in getting replaced by contacting TiVo support and putting forth your case.


If the problem is with the hardware, then replacing the hardware may solve the problem.

If the problem is with the software, then the new hardware will just download the buggy software, and I'd be right back where I started.


----------



## Arcady

WorldBandRadio said:


> If the problem is with the software, then the new hardware will just download the buggy software, and I'd be right back where I started.


If the problem was with the software, there would be hundreds of posts and threads here complaining about it. There aren't. Because your TiVo is broken.


----------



## mattack

TiVoMargret said:


> Downton Abbey is a weird case, yes.


Can you respond to those of us who have legitimate reasons for having multiple SPs for the same show?


----------



## DancnDude

Can you import your entire Netflix queue directly into OnePass? That would be awesome to not have to add them all manually.


----------



## swerver

Once a premium show is side loaded to a mobile device, and deleted from your TiVo, is there anything that would stop you from just recording it again? Particularly easy with premium shows that repeat all the time. If not, then it seems the copy never flag doesn't make sense anymore. Why not just allow the copy already? It's still encrypted.


----------



## Arcady

swerver said:


> Once a premium show is side loaded to a mobile device, and deleted from your TiVo, is there anything that would stop you from just recording it again? Particularly easy with premium shows that repeat all the time. If not, then it seems the copy never flag doesn't make sense anymore. Why not just allow the copy already? It's still encrypted.


The whole copy bit is stupid to start with, but TiVo still has to follow the rules.

I don't see why you couldn't record the show twice, or on multiple TiVo boxes, or just download it from BitTorrent...


----------



## CoxInPHX

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


I already would like to Opt-Out of the OnePass :down:


----------



## RoyK

mattack said:


> Can you respond to those of us who have legitimate reasons for having multiple SPs for the same show?


:up::up:


----------



## jcthorne

moyekj said:


> Call me a pessimist, but I foresee a huge fiasco breaking existing season passes for some users when this update hits. Hope I'm wrong.


I am curious what you read in tivo or Margaret's info on the SP conversion to OP that has you concerned it will break existing SPs. The concern for kmttg and ability to retrieve, edit etc is understood. Hopefully some documentation of the new settings etc will be forthcoming.


----------



## jrtroo

On sideloading, copying twice makes sense, and since HBO (et al) tend to run their content over and over, should be easy to do. Probably solves the issue for most cases. However, that gives you just one chance to move, so you may need 2 or 3 copies if multiple users wanted to view on an iOS device.


----------



## wscottcross

bradleys said:


> I have looked over everything that has been presented and I think this is going to feed directly into how I use tivo. I suppose for once I am a target demographic?
> 
> 1) I never create more than a single SeasonPass for a show (all of my SD channels are disabled anyway),
> 
> 2) I do play catch up two or three seasons into a show - a lot,
> 
> 3) and I hate having to go into OTT apps to find content.


That's exactly where I am as well. As I said before, I'm new to Tivo and this behavior is what I was hoping Tivo had already. I'm a recent cord cutter and moving from a Media Center setup so we're learning alot about how this works and I have to train my family on how to use Tivo after many years of Media Center.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> I am curious what you read in tivo or Margaret's info on the SP conversion to OP that has you concerned it will break existing SPs. The concern for kmttg and ability to retrieve, edit etc is understood. Hopefully some documentation of the new settings etc will be forthcoming.


 The fact that there will be a database update to convert existing SPs to some other format. In the past TiVo database conversions as part of a software update have not always gone well resulting in loss of functionality or worse. One example I had was Season Passes that could not be deleted via the GUI or RPC - it took several calls to TiVo to eventually have someone on TiVo side delete the corrupt SPs from my TiVo. This was for the update of SP manager from SDUI to HDUI which also downgraded wishlist functionality.


----------



## jth tv

Worrying about every exception is a fast way to slow things down to a crawl, or even worse, end up with no progress at all. If there was one thing I learned while working, it is to take care of the easy customers first, resulting in the most number of happy people in the shortest period of time. That does not mean you should wreck things though. But if you do have to wreck something, give them an alternative means of accomplishing the same thing.

The best way to get most work done is to empower people. In fact, empowerment can result in an explosion of productivity and accomplishment. If someone wants to do something unusual, let them write their own SQL. These are standard every day database queries and it is exactly what SQL was designed to do. 

They could have one guy in some ivory tower writing stuff or a whole army (ie tivocommunity.com) of people working to help everyone.


----------



## vurbano

RoyK said:


> OK you're a pessimist. But unfortunately you're also probably correct.


good. Hopefully they will send me another free slide remote.


----------



## rhettf

RoyK said:


> OK you're a pessimist. But unfortunately you're also probably correct.


I've read or saw in a video (trying to find the source) that Season Passes won't be converted to a OnePass automatically. You'll have to opt in to OnePass by editing your Season Pass.

This is good news IMO, I'd like to do everything on a case by case basis. For example I'll convert everything to a OnePass (for the way it lays out seasons in My Shows) but some will only include onDemand & Recordings.


----------



## mrizzo80

rhettf said:


> I've read or saw in a video (trying to find the source) that Season Passes won't be converted to a OnePass automatically. You'll have to opt in to OnePass by editing your Season Pass.
> 
> This is good news IMO, I'd like to do everything on a case by case basis. For example I'll convert everything to a OnePass (for the way it lays out seasons in My Shows) but some will only include onDemand & Recordings.


I don't think so.

Season Passes are going away the day they roll out OnePass. Each existing Season Pass will be converted to an equivalent OnePass. You'll have to edit the OnePass to include OTT content on a case by case basis.


----------



## lpwcomp

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Season Passes are going away the day they roll out OnePass. Each existing Season Pass will be converted to an equivalent OnePass. You'll have to edit the OnePass to include OTT content on a case by case basis.


So if you currently have more than one season pass for a show, will they be merged into one "All Channels" one pass?


----------



## tatergator1

lpwcomp said:


> So if you currently have more than one season pass for a show, will they be merged into one "All Channels" one pass?


A very good question, and a situation I hope was contemplated during beta testing. Margret has previously indicated only one OnePass is permitted per show.


----------



## mattack

jcthorne said:


> I am curious what you read in tivo or Margaret's info on the SP conversion to OP that has you concerned it will break existing SPs.


This:


> - Your existing Season Passes will transition as recording only OnePasses, but you can go into the OnePass Manager and change the settings to add streaming videos.
> 
> - You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or All channels.


This clearly breaks existing functionality that we currently use. The software upgrade is not something we opt into. We are going to be transitioned to something with more functionality in some ways (though I'll have to play with it to give a final determination, some of the functionality sounds REALLY COOL, and a big step forward)... but less functionality on at _least_ this way -- multiple SPs. I admit I kind of stopped reading the original post after seeing this "breakage" of current usage.


----------



## Arcady

What if you set your OnePass to "all channels" and "record all (with duplicates)"? Then you will continue to have multiple copies of the same show for some reason I can't figure out.

Or record on one channel on one TiVo and record on the other channel on the second TiVo?


----------



## JWhites

reneg said:


> From reading the description, it sounds like Onepass is focused on one user per Tivo. Per user profiles and settings would make this awesome.


One would think TiVo would want everyone in the house to have their own TiVo (each paying a subscription) but with them pushing the TiVo Mini for each room and utilizing a centralized TiVo DVR as a "host" I'm not so sure.


----------



## JWhites

bradleys said:


> Tivo Margret said both OnePass and Amazon Prime streaming will come to the Premieres as well,


Yet TiVo hasn't fixed the press release and other news outlets are reporting on it. Why wasn't it included in the press release before it was even posted online? It's been three days.


----------



## bradleys

Why put it in the press release at all? They aren't selling "new" Premieres anymore...


----------



## RoyK

mattack said:


> This:
> 
> This clearly breaks existing functionality that we currently use. The software upgrade is not something we opt into. We are going to be transitioned to something with more functionality in some ways (though I'll have to play with it to give a final determination, some of the functionality sounds REALLY COOL, and a big step forward)... but less functionality on at _least_ this way -- multiple SPs. I admit I kind of stopped reading the original post after seeing this "breakage" of current usage.


While the new functionality admittedly has a lot of 'wow factor' in reality I doubt it will see a whole lot of use. Many of us binge watch occasionally but I suspect only a couple or three times a year for most while the functionality that this new feature set brings breaks functionality that many many of us have been using daily for years. It looks great in the marketing hype but I think it's going to be cursed more than praised once it hits us.


----------



## bradleys

I kind of disagree... The act of consolidating disparate content sources into a single presentation is really groundbreaking - whether it is specifically for binge viewing or simply to notify you as soon as a "movie" becomes available.


----------



## jth tv

How do you think they are doing it ? How are they getting what is on Netflix ? One show at a time ? Would they have some cooperating agreement ? Or are they using some form of Netflix API ? I would really like to make a very customized search for Netflix whether using Tivo or something else. The best way for me to find content on Netflix is to use a PC, looking at Shows with Subtitles and then sorting by my personalized rating. If the rating is over 4.5, then there is a 90%+ chance I will like it. Lately it seems they are excluding what I have already watched, making it easier.


----------



## bradleys

jth tv said:


> How do you think they are doing it ? How are they getting what is on Netflix ? One show at a time ? Would they have some cooperating agreement ? Or are they using some form of Netflix API ? I would really like to make a very customized search for Netflix whether using Tivo or something else. The best way for me to find content on Netflix is to use a PC, looking at Shows with Subtitles and then sorting by my personalized rating. If the rating is over 4.5, then there is a 90%+ chance I will like it. Lately it seems they are excluding what I have already watched, making it easier.


All of these services have integration APIs and Meta data RSS feeds - most are locked down to partners.


----------



## lpwcomp

Arcady said:


> What if you set your OnePass to "all channels" and "record all (with duplicates)"? Then you will continue to have multiple copies of the same show for some reason I can't figure out.


That should work. It works now with an SP.



Arcady said:


> Or record on one channel on one TiVo and record on the other channel on the second TiVo?


That's how I do it but not everyone has multiple TiVos with enough free tuners.


----------



## lpwcomp

jth tv said:


> How do you think they are doing it ? How are they getting what is on Netflix ? One show at a time ? Would they have some cooperating agreement ? Or are they using some form of Netflix API ? I would really like to make a very customized search for Netflix whether using Tivo or something else. The best way for me to find content on Netflix is to use a PC, looking at Shows with Subtitles and then sorting by my personalized rating. If the rating is over 4.5, then there is a 90%+ chance I will like it. Lately it seems they are excluding what I have already watched, making it easier.


Your "Video Providers" are already integrated into the TiVo search capability.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Arcady said:


> If the problem was with the software, there would be hundreds of posts and threads here complaining about it. There aren't. Because your TiVo is broken.


There have been many posts complaining about the issues apparently resulting from the latest software update, e.g., the spinning blue circle when trying to schedule a season pass.

A software issue can affect only a small portion of the users, depending upon how the TiVo is used.

My TiVo Roamio worked fine before that software update, and not so well right after it.

Even TiVo has stated there were some issues with that software update that they are working to resolve.


----------



## jth tv

lpwcomp said:


> Your "Video Providers" are already integrated into the TiVo search capability.


I just wonder how they do it. Under what circumstances does my Roamio query TiVo.com or Netflix.com or the local hard disk data ?


----------



## L David Matheny

Arcady said:


> What if you set your OnePass to "all channels" and "record all (with duplicates)"? Then you will continue to have multiple copies of the same show for some reason I can't figure out.


We don't want multiple copies. When you have multiple season passes for the same show on different channels, only one recording is made of each episode, but it is made using the SP highest up in the SP list (with a showing of that episode), which presumably uses the channel where we expect the best reception. It's a way of prioritizing our OTA channels by reception quality.



Arcady said:


> Or record on one channel on one TiVo and record on the other channel on the second TiVo?


To do that, I would need four TiVos in some cases. If a OnePass allowed specifying either all channels or a prioritized list of up to (say) six channels, that would be perfect. But obviously an all-channel OnePass must mean "all channels selected in the channel list". I could probably be happy if TiVo could allow sorting of the channel list to set recording priority for all OnePasses. If they allowed subchannels to be sorted independently, that could even accommodate people who prefer to record from SD channels for some reason. Or maybe TiVo has engineered some other way of specifying channel priority for recordings, but just defaulting to the lowest channel number (for example) isn't good enough, at least for OTA reception.

And I will mention once again that OTA users need their TiVo to log uncorrected reception errors as part of the metadata for each recording and consider recordings with more than a nominal error count to be essentially "missed" so that they will be (automatically) scheduled to record again if available.


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> We don't want multiple copies. When you have multiple season passes for the same show on different channels, only one recording is made of each episode, but it is made using the SP highest up in the SP list (with a showing of that episode), which presumably uses the channel where we expect the best reception. It's a way of prioritizing our OTA channels by reception quality.


I do not understand what you think you are accomplishing by having multiple SPs for the same show on the same TiVo since you do not record duplicates.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> I do not understand what you think you are accomplishing by having multiple SPs for the same show on the same TiVo since you do not record duplicates.


Most of the shows which have multiple season passes are carried by both of the PBS systems which I receive, but the schedules are not identical. And shows are sometimes preempted or moved for some reason, especially when a station is conducting a fundraising drive. If the system that usually has the best reception doesn't show a particular episode, the next season pass down the list will pick it up from the other system. And if they both fail to show the episode in HD, one of the SD season passes even further down the list will kick in. I just want to make sure I get one good copy of the show, even when there's unpredictability in the program schedules.


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> Most of the shows which have multiple season passes are carried by both of the PBS systems which I receive, but the schedules are not identical. And shows are sometimes preempted or moved for some reason, especially when a station is conducting a fundraising drive. If the system that usually has the best reception doesn't show a particular episode, the next season pass down the list will pick it up from the other system. And if they both fail to show the episode in HD, one of the SD season passes even further down the list will kick in. I just want to make sure I get one good copy of the show, even when there's unpredictability in the program schedules.


Then an "All channels" SP should work just as well. And nothing will work if they don't actually change the schedule in time for it to get to your TiVo before the previously scheduled recording.

You're lucky if your local PBS schedule bears any resemblance to reality during pledge drives. Mine sure doesn't.

I assume that the SD channels are sub-channels to which things are repeated or sometimes moved.


----------



## HerronScott

bradleys said:


> Really? A single show that presented content outside episode numbering? (Even that I pessimistically accept just for sake of conversation)


The Librarians is another example where the episode number shown in Explore this program doesn't match the episode number shown for the recorded show on the TiVo (production number?).

S1 E1/E2 Episode 101 "And the Crown of King Arthur; And the Sword in the Stone"
S1 E3 Episode 104 "And the Horns of Dilemma"
S1 E4 Episode 107 "And Santa's Midnight Run"
S1 E5 Episode 109 "And the Apple of Discord"
S1 E6 Episode 103 "And the Fables of Doom"

I don't see an issue with it in the context of the new OnePass feature. I'm assuming the OnePass feature will be using the same season/episode information that's displayed when you use Explore this Program versus the episode number shown with the show/guide data.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> The Librarians is another example where the episode number shown in Explore this program doesn't match the episode number shown for the recorded show on the TiVo (production number?).
> 
> S1 E1/E2 Episode 101 "And the Crown of King Arthur; And the Sword in the Stone"
> S1 E3 Episode 104 "And the Horns of Dilemma"
> S1 E4 Episode 107 "And Santa's Midnight Run"
> S1 E5 Episode 109 "And the Apple of Discord"
> S1 E6 Episode 103 "And the Fables of Doom"
> 
> I don't see an issue with it in the context of the new OnePass feature. I'm assuming the OnePass feature will be using the same season/episode information that's displayed when you use Explore this Program versus the episode number shown with the show/quide data.
> 
> Scott


Well yeah, since that's what you see in the HDUI.


----------



## bradleys

HerronScott said:


> S1 E1/E2 Episode 101 "And the Crown of King Arthur; And the Sword in the Stone"
> S1 E3 Episode 104 "And the Horns of Dilemma"
> S1 E4 Episode 107 "And Santa's Midnight Run"
> S1 E5 Episode 109 "And the Apple of Discord"
> S1 E6 Episode 103 "And the Fables of Doom"


Your example shows two distinct episode counters. The E number is always the number I have referenced and the you have some 100 series episode number that doesn't seem to relate to the E number. Neither I or TiVo can do much about disparet numbering scenarios.

My point was and is - the order of the content will be based on meta data available to TiVo. Simple as that.


----------



## JWhites

bradleys said:


> Why put it in the press release at all? They aren't selling "new" Premieres anymore...


Because so many more people still have Premieres over Roamios.


----------



## bradleys

So... They are not marketing to you, you already purchased a tivo. They are developing functionality in the hope that it will drive new sales - Roamio sales.


----------



## RoyK

lpwcomp said:


> I do not understand what you think you are accomplishing by having multiple SPs for the same show on the same TiVo since you do not record duplicates.


I use multiple season passes for some shows like this. I enjoy Bones and never want to miss a new episode. I also like to have a few older episodes available for watching when the mood strikes. I have a sp set for the channel that airs new episodes set to keep until I delete, 2 shows new only. Another sp is set on a different channel that shows old episodes . This pass is set to new and reruns, 5 episodes. What results is a Bones folder with all the saved episodes and the new ones are nicely flagged with green dots. And the new shows won't be overwritten by old ones.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> Then an "All channels" SP should work just as well. And nothing will work if they don't actually change the schedule in time for it to get to your TiVo before the previously scheduled recording.
> 
> You're lucky if your local PBS schedule bears any resemblance to reality during pledge drives. Mine sure doesn't.


An "all channels" OnePass should be OK, provided that I can specify an order of preference for the various channels which are showing the episode. I prefer HD, and I prefer channels which are usually received with fewer errors. Last-minute schedule changes can cause problems, but my main concern here is channel priority.



lpwcomp said:


> I assume that the SD channels are sub-channels to which things are repeated or sometimes moved.


Yes. They're just a backup in case no HD showing is available.


----------



## lpwcomp

RoyK said:


> I use multiple season passes for some shows like this. I enjoy Bones and never want to miss a new episode. I also like to have a few older episodes available for watching when the mood strikes. I have a sp set for the channel that airs new episodes set to keep until I delete, 2 shows new only. Another sp is set on a different channel that shows old episodes . This pass is set to new and reruns, 5 episodes. What results is a Bones folder with all the saved episodes and the new ones are nicely flagged with green dots. And the new shows won't be overwritten by old ones.


Your situation is completely different from the one I was addressing in my post. Looks like you're gonna be screwed by One Pass, although I suppose you could replace the "old episodes" SP with an ARWL.


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> An "all channels" OnePass should be OK, provided that I can specify an order of preference for the various channels which are showing the episode. I prefer HD, and I prefer channels which are usually received with fewer errors. Last-minute schedule changes can cause problems, but my main concern here is channel priority.


Even with your current setup, it's gonna schedule whichever one it sees first unless both are in the same set of program data.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> Even with your current setup, it's gonna schedule whichever one it sees first unless both are in the same set of program data.


I'm not sure what you mean by "sees first". If the channel of a lower-numbered season pass (higher priority) has an episode in the TiVo's guide (next 12 days or so), the episode will be recorded from that showing, even if the same episode is scheduled sooner on another channel whose season pass is further down the SP list (lower priority).


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "sees first". If the channel of a lower-numbered season pass (higher priority) has an episode in the TiVo's guide (next 12 days or so), the episode will be recorded from that showing, even if the same episode is scheduled sooner on another channel whose season pass is further down the SP list (lower priority).


Only if both are in the same set of guide data.

Edit: To clarify, I mean if both first appear in the same set of guide data.


----------



## Arcady

You can set a OnePass to prefer HD. And you can set it for "all channels" too. So it would record first from an HD channel, then from whatever other channels it can. I don't know how it would choose if the same show is scheduled on two HD channels at the same time.


----------



## RoyK

lpwcomp said:


> Your situation is completely different from the one I was addressing in my post. Looks like you're gonna be screwed by One Pass, although I suppose you could replace the "old episodes" SP with an ARWL.


I wonder if TiVo chose to break functionality that they have had for years in order to add links to streaming videos to the display menu because they were incapable of handling the programming effort involved or if somebody in marketing came up with the "Onepass" name and decreed that multiple season passes had to go because that conflicts with the snappy new name.


----------



## Arcady

Maybe they decided that since you can set a show to record on all channels, it wasn't necessary to have multiple passes for one show any more.


----------



## gfgray

I asked for something like this in a survey they sent me. Basically I wanted stuff to show up in the "My Shows" list from all sources. 

My intent was to get the Youtube channel that I subscribe to, TMRO, to show up in the list without having to fire up the Youtube app and scroll through to find it. Before that show was on youtube, it was on tivo's list of shows that it can go out and download a few years back. So, I was trying to restore functionality that broke when they moved to Youtube as their streaming provider.


----------



## comma splice

TiVoMargret said:


> I am so happy to see the excitement for OnePass! Here is some more detailed info:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Margret


Sounds so awesome! Cannot wait!

Thanks for the writeup.


----------



## rainwater

Arcady said:


> You can set a OnePass to prefer HD. And you can set it for "all channels" too. So it would record first from an HD channel, then from whatever other channels it can. I don't know how it would choose if the same show is scheduled on two HD channels at the same time.


Most likely it would choose from the higher channel number. At least it seems they have been doing that in the past. However, "Prefer HD" only works if the first airing is on the HD channel. If it comes on the SD channel first (and not at the same time), it would record the SD version.


----------



## L David Matheny

rainwater said:


> Most likely it would choose from the higher channel number. At least it seems they have been doing that in the past. However, "Prefer HD" only works if the first airing is on the HD channel. If it comes on the SD channel first (and not at the same time), it would record the SD version.


Simply choosing the higher channel number would be the laziest design imaginable. And your version of "Prefer HD" would be completely worthless. Both would be incredibly poor programming and a huge step backwards from the way season passes currently work. I have more faith in TiVo than you do. Even if their implementation of OnePass is sloppy and half-baked, it will surely be better than that. (Or are you just trolling?)


----------



## RoyK

Arcady said:


> Maybe they decided that since you can set a show to record on all channels, it wasn't necessary to have multiple passes for one show any more.


Maybe so but that would be an incredibly stupid assumption. Take for example NCIS. Fans will want to be sure to record new episodes and probably have older ones available also. If allowed only one pass then to be sure to get new episodes that pass would have to be a high priority one for new episodes and repeats and all channels to get the older episodes. But a high priority pass for NCIS on all channels would obliterate recording much of anything else on one tuner since USA, for example, seems to play a dozen episodes a day. And the pass would need to be set to hold an incredibly large number of episodes to prevent overwriting the new ones.


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems this thread has gotten a lot of attention since it affects something almost everyone cares about. I don't have a good or bad opinion since I haven't seen it yet. Yet there are two things I haven't seen mentioned.

Will one pass use or honor the Video Providers list? I don't want it to search places I never use, like Amazon or Hulu plus.

Will it search the web sites of programs? I record The Daily Show. The guide will probably never be fixed to work with this (or other cable programs) but can I ask it to search Comedy Central for episodes?

Any speculation?


----------



## jrtroo

VPL: Tivo answered this directly already, post 57. No speculation necessary.

Websites: Those are not a part of the VPL. So, no. That could go on into infinity, searching web videos of programs. Tivo needs a database of these from the providers for their search...


----------



## RoyK

JoeKustra said:


> Seems this thread has gotten a lot of attention since it affects something almost everyone cares about. I don't have a good or bad opinion since I haven't seen it yet. Yet there are two things I haven't seen mentioned.
> 
> Will one pass use or honor the Video Providers list? I don't want it to search places I never use, like Amazon or Hulu plus.
> 
> Will it search the web sites of programs? I record The Daily Show. The guide will probably never be fixed to work with this (or other cable programs) but can I ask it to search Comedy Central for episodes?
> 
> Any speculation?


From what I've read you will be able to add whatever the search function finds to your list of programs. The search function honors the providers list.


----------



## JoeKustra

jrtroo said:


> VPL: Tivo answered this directly already, post 57. No speculation necessary.
> 
> Websites: Those are not a part of the VPL. So, no. That could go on into infinity, searching web videos of programs. Tivo needs a database of these from the providers for their search...





RoyK said:


> From what I've read you will be able to add whatever the search function finds to your list of programs. The search function honors the providers list.


I guess I'm reading too fast.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## rainwater

L David Matheny said:


> Simply choosing the higher channel number would be the laziest design imaginable. And your version of "Prefer HD" would be completely worthless. Both would be incredibly poor programming and a huge step backwards from the way season passes currently work. I have more faith in TiVo than you do. Even if their implementation of OnePass is sloppy and half-baked, it will surely be better than that. (Or are you just trolling?)


What? Prefer HD means if the same program comes on at the same time on SD and HD channels, it will record the HD channel. But it doesn't mean require HD so if it comes on the SD channel first, it will record off of that. This is nothing new.


----------



## cherry ghost

Arcady said:


> I don't know how it would choose if the same show is scheduled on two HD channels at the same time.





rainwater said:


> Most likely it would choose from the higher channel number.





L David Matheny said:


> Simply choosing the higher channel number would be the laziest design imaginable.


How is that lazy? It's a show on two HD channels at the same time. It has to record one or the other. Would you prefer it be random?


----------



## jth tv

I would prefer that OnePass take into account padding. So that if two different shows overlapped, it would not change stations if possible. If it mattered. Just kidding, sort of.

We can make this infinitely complicated, but that might not be what the vast majority of people need or care about. There are plenty of other things they could work on that would help many people.


----------



## RoyK

cherry ghost said:


> How is that lazy? It's a show on two HD channels at the same time. It has to record one or the other. Would you prefer it be random?


With multiple SPs you can set priorities to make this choice the way you want to. Without them you leave it up to some programmer hunkered down in a Silicon Valley cubicle.


----------



## cherry ghost

RoyK said:


> With multiple SPs you can set priorities to make this choice the way you want to. Without them you leave it up to some programmer hunkered down in a Silicon Valley cubicle.


The question is, how will OnePass handle it? Always defaulting to the higher or lower channel number makes sense when there are two channels airing the same show at the same time and both are HD. It should be a pretty rare occurrence for most people.


----------



## RoyK

cherry ghost said:


> The question is, how will OnePass handle it? Always defaulting to the higher or lower channel number makes sense when there are two channels airing the same show at the same time and both are HD. It should be a pretty rare occurrence for most people.


You leave it up to some programmer hunkered down in a Silicon Valley cubicle.


----------



## dswallow

I think "Prefer HD" should record the first version it finds, which if it's HD, then fine. But if it's SD and later an HD version is available, and recording it doesn't affect other show recordings that may be required, then the HD show should record and, when successfully finished, replace the SD version. It should also be cognizant of recording failures, and/or recordings where there's a loss of signal in the middle, which would also trigger a re-record later, if available, and following some more relaxed tuner conflict rules. Finally it should be aware of the availability of streaming versions to influence how priorities may be assigned when unresolvable tuner conflicts exist (unresolvable meaning there's no additional opportunity to record a show in the coming X hours/days.

This linear thinking about scheduling recordings is so 20th century.


----------



## Bigg

dswallow said:


> Finally it should be aware of the availability of streaming versions to influence how priorities may be assigned when unresolvable tuner conflicts exist (unresolvable meaning there's no additional opportunity to record a show in the coming X hours/days.


In the days of 6-tuner TiVos, how likely is that to happen. As it is, TiVo can't handle recording a later showing of the same show, so you're asking for a lot!


----------



## L David Matheny

rainwater said:


> What? Prefer HD means if the same program comes on at the same time on SD and HD channels, it will record the HD channel. But it doesn't mean require HD so if it comes on the SD channel first, it will record off of that. This is nothing new.


"Prefer HD" should be as intelligent as the current priority system for season passes. If there is no showing available on the higher-priority channel, the scheduler will go ahead and schedule a recording from the lower-priority channel. But if it sees a showing of the episode available on the higher-priority channel anytime during the period covered by the guide (12 days or so), it will schedule that showing to record rather than any showing (of the same episode) on a lower-priority channel, even if that happens to occur sooner. That's how the current scheduling system works. I make use of that logic all the time.


----------



## L David Matheny

cherry ghost said:


> How is that lazy? It's a show on two HD channels at the same time. It has to record one or the other. Would you prefer it be random?


No, I prefer it to record from the channel which is received more reliably, which is why it is better for the TiVo user to be able to specify channel priority.


----------



## L David Matheny

dswallow said:


> I think "Prefer HD" should record the first version it finds, which if it's HD, then fine. But if it's SD and later an HD version is available, and recording it doesn't affect other show recordings that may be required, then the HD show should record and, when successfully finished, replace the SD version. It should also be cognizant of recording failures, and/or recordings where there's a loss of signal in the middle, which would also trigger a re-record later, if available, and following some more relaxed tuner conflict rules. Finally it should be aware of the availability of streaming versions to influence how priorities may be assigned when unresolvable tuner conflicts exist (unresolvable meaning there's no additional opportunity to record a show in the coming X hours/days.


What you describe would be even more sophisticated than the current prioritized season pass recording logic. Currently TiVo will skip a lower-priority showing (SD for example) in favor of a later higher-priority showing (HD for example). I guess recording both and later discarding the unneeded SD version would be better, as long as the earlier SD recording doesn't cause a recording conflict. And OTA users (at least) really need poor recording quality (too many uncorrected errors) to trigger re-recording later. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Arcady

L David Matheny said:


> No, I prefer it to record from the channel which is received more reliably, which is why it is better for the TiVo user to be able to specify channel priority.


If you have an unreliable channel, I would think you would do one of two things:

1. Fix the problem (new antenna, get the channel from cable, etc.)
2. Remove the channel since you know it's unreliable

I don't understand why you would want an option to record something poorly, when you have other channels that show the same content.


----------



## bantar

The premise of this feature is enticing and I see value in what's presented, however, I don't see any mention of the ability to manage episodes, aside from do you want to include streaming (y/n) and paid streaming (y/n). Hopefully it is more fully featured. For binge watching, there are 4+ use cases (at least):


 Start at S01E01 and watch the seasons in order, even if the show is already airing S04, for example.
 Start somewhere past S01E01, decide you like this and want to catch up. Will continue to watch new as they appear and will fill in old when they arrive. For instance, start at S02E01, then decide you want to also see S01.
 Variant of the previous one is to start at some point and then decide to watch all later episodes, but no desire to go backwards. For instance, start at S02E01 and never watch S01.
 Want to watch all episodes, but order is not important. For example, I want to see all episodes of Spongebob Squarepants.

Without Episode Management capability, OnePass will handle items 2 & 3 nicely, will make a mess of item 4 and will be solution for item 1 - in certain cases. Here's why:


 If and only if, the broadcaster is airing older episodes, can they be recorded. IMO, Streaming sources, private collections and/or BitTorrents are often the best solution for this case. For instance, I can't record older Game of Thrones even though I have a subscription to HBO Go streaming service thru my provider. If I'm patient enough, they may run reruns in the future. In my mind, binge watching has an air of "now". I'm ready to watch this program in the next few days. It has been chosen, so grab the episodes in order and let's start watching! (I tried for over a year to catch S01 repeats of "The Boss" on Showtime. S02 was playing over and over. I finally gave up and deleted all of S02 and never watched any of it.) NOTE: This is not a condemnation of OnePass. It's simply a comment on the nature of binge watching and one's eagerness to watch their designated program of choice.
 OnePass will be a great solution for this, still have the caveat that it older must be airing, but the viewer is content with the starting position being post E01. The older episodes will be grabbed when available.
 Same as above.
 When episodes are aired randomly and there are many and there is not discernible plot line to remember if you've seen the episode, management of content is a problem. I end up watching episodes that I've already watched numerous times. Delete them and they reappear in 29 days to muddle the waters more. Have I already watched the Spongebob episode "Good Ol Whatshisname"? Don't remember, so it gets watched again and near the end I remember seeing it! Or a mini-marathon is scheduled and blows out some of the episodes that you've recorded, but haven't watched yet (due to Keep at Most limits). I still want to watch those episodes and need to somehow re-record them.

The solution to this is to have Episode Management. It's quite simple in design. It records based on what has or has not already been *WATCHED*. After an episode is watched, it is marked as such. Then in 29 days, when the Recorded in the last 28 days expires, it's not re-recorded - because it's marked as having been already Watched.

I can look at the episodes listing and see what I've watched and what remains. I would want the ability to change the marking from watched to not watched and vice versa, should I want to re-record a previously watched item or I can prime the list, for example, if I remember that I've seen all of S01 already.

The OnePass would need a new selection in addition to "All Episodes", let's say: "Unwatched Episodes". The recording behavior should be different as it is based on 2 factors: Is the episode currently unwatched? and Is the episode not recorded? If so record it. The 28 day check would not be performed. This handles mini-marathons that might blow out unwatched episodes (due to Keep at Most limits). It should always keep trying to get unwatched episodes within the bounds of the designated storage limits.

The Watched List only needs to live the life of the OnePass. It does not exist until a OnePass is created. It remembers the episode watched data forever. It is deleted when the OnePass is deleted.

I sure hope this is part of the new OnePass feature and if not, that it gets added to the to-do list.


----------



## wscottcross

RoyK said:


> Maybe so but that would be an incredibly stupid assumption. Take for example NCIS. Fans will want to be sure to record new episodes and probably have older ones available also. If allowed only one pass then to be sure to get new episodes that pass would have to be a high priority one for new episodes and repeats and all channels to get the older episodes. But a high priority pass for NCIS on all channels would obliterate recording much of anything else on one tuner since USA, for example, seems to play a dozen episodes a day. And the pass would need to be set to hold an incredibly large number of episodes to prevent overwriting the new ones.


I'm confused as to how you use the multiple SP for one show now. What's the point of using a second SP to record the dozen or so reruns if you're only keeping a few episodes?


----------



## generaltso

Will there be a way to set different "keep until" rules based on whether an episode is new or a repeat? I've been asking for this functionality for years, and based on this thread, it looks like a lot of other people would like it as well.

My kids record tons of kid shows. They don't mind watching reruns that they've seen before, but they also don't want to miss the new ones. The problem is that the kid channels usually air dozens of rerun episodes a day. How do I keep a "fresh" batch of 5 reruns without letting a new episode get overwritten by the next day?


----------



## RoyK

wscottcross said:


> I'm confused as to how you use the multiple SP for one show now. What's the point of using a second SP to record the dozen or so reruns if you're only keeping a few episodes?


For NCIS I set a very high priority SP on CBS for new, keep until I delete. Then for USA a very low prioroty SP keep 5. This results in a folder where new episodes are flagged with green dots and never overwritten plus some older episodes to watch

To use a single SP it would need to be high priority to avoid missing new episodes and all channels to pick up older ones. That would result either in the new episodes being overwritten or in a few days most of the drive being filled with NCIS. .
Additionally this ties up one tuner a lot of the time possibly causing other shows to be missed


----------



## tatergator1

wscottcross said:


> I'm confused as to how you use the multiple SP for one show now. What's the point of using a second SP to record the dozen or so reruns if you're only keeping a few episodes?


The strategy of multiple SP's allows you to set one for new NCIS on your CBS network, New Only, with a keep at most of All, and possibly Keep until Delete. The other SP would be on USA for New and Reruns, keep at most 10. This way you always have the New episodes recorded and protected, while the reruns are recorded and replaced as the days go by, with all shows organized together in the same NCIS folder.

This strategy would be lost via OnePass. The solution will likely have to be ARWL (auto-recording wishlists) for the rerun content in the above strategy.

ETA: RoyK beat me to it, what he said.


----------



## wscottcross

RoyK said:


> For NCIS I set a very high priority SP on CBS for new, keep until I delete. Then for USA a very low prioroty SP keep 5. This results in a folder where new episodes are flagged with green dots and never overwritten plus some older episodes to watch
> 
> To use a single SP it would need to be high priority to avoid missing new episodes and all channels to pick up older ones. That would result either in the new episodes being overwritten or in a few days most of the drive being filled with NCIS. .
> Additionally this ties up one tuner a lot of the time possibly causing other shows to be missed


I get the part about keeping new episodes. I guess the part that escapes me is why you want a rotating selection of reruns. How often do you watch those? Arent there alot of episodes you've already seen?


----------



## RoyK

U


wscottcross said:


> I get the part about keeping new episodes. I guess the part that escapes me is why you want a rotating selection of reruns. How often do you watch those? Arent there alot of episodes you've already seen?


Often. And yes but several years ago. It's pretty much exactly what generaltso asked about above also.
And before somebody suggests streaming older episodes with the new onepass. My response is why pay extra to stream highly compressed jerky motion versions of what I have available for recording and have already paid for? Not knocking streaming or the idea of incorporating links in NPL. That's useful. I just don't see why it's necessary to destroy existing functionality to do it.


----------



## wscottcross

RoyK said:


> U
> 
> Often. And yes but several years ago. It's pretty much exactly what generaltso asked about above also.


Sorry, I'm new to Tivo and still learning. I don't ever want to watch something I've already seen, so our usage is very different. Could a wish list accomplish this functionality for the secondary SP?


----------



## RoyK

By


wscottcross said:


> Sorry, I'm new to Tivo and still learning. I don't ever want to watch something I've already seen, so our usage is very different. Could a wish list accomplish this functionality for the secondary SP?


Different usage is what it's all about. Thousands of users have configured their boxes in hundreds of ways using functionality that has existed and been promoted for years. Removing a key functionality will affect many in unforseen ways. In this case it is unnecessary. The function of a SP is to define the parameters for scheduling recordings. This has nothing to do with jamming in URLs to streaming videos.

Probably. I could fake an `all channels ` SP with a wish list but I don't think I can choose a specific channel. But it would be a kludge.

Edit
Ok just created wl for NCIS. Had to either specify an actor - - I used Mark Harmon - - or a bunch of exclude keywords (los Angeles., New Orleans, etc) It works but the recordings are NOT in the NCIS folder but are in a separate folder. I guess if Mr Harmon guest stars in one of the other NCIS variants it would probably be recorded though. So much for the OnePass paradigm


----------



## JSearfoss

generaltso said:


> Will there be a way to set different "keep until" rules based on whether an episode is new or a repeat? I've been asking for this functionality for years, and based on this thread, it looks like a lot of other people would like it as well.
> 
> My kids record tons of kid shows. They don't mind watching reruns that they've seen before, but they also don't want to miss the new ones. The problem is that the kid channels usually air dozens of rerun episodes a day. How do I keep a "fresh" batch of 5 reruns without letting a new episode get overwritten by the next day?


I was just thinking about this the other day and think it would be a GREAT feature. It would help solve some of the problems that are being mentioned.


----------



## generaltso

JSearfoss said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day and think it would be a GREAT feature. It would help solve some of the problems that are being mentioned.


Yeah, I've submitted it as a suggestion several times over the years and listed it as my most desired feature on every survey. It would be great if this was part of the OnePass functionality, but it doesn't look like it will be.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Belatedly weighing in on this:


BigJimOutlaw said:


> Press release says Roamios and Minis if Feb, no mention of Premiere. It's not officially ruled out until it is, but it sounds like they could be inching towards the EOL.


I saw this at CES and the TiVo rep at their booth said the Premieres were scheduled to get it about a month after the Romios (which would be a few weeks after CES -- so '_this_' Feb  We'll see if they make it).


BigJimOutlaw said:


> Margret was answering questions on Twitter. OnePass will replace Season Passes. So they're going all-in.


Interesting, because that's not what the quick show floor demo seemed to show. It _seemed_ like a 3rd recording option (SP, Wishlist, OnePass) - As I recall there was even a different icon to the left of a OnePass folder in the Now Playing list. (more or less the RSS symbol)

IIRC the guy showing it off even said something like "Let me find a OnePass folder to show you", after first opening up a 'normal' folder.

But maybe they expect SPs to go away in some future build of the software.
Also I didn't actually set up any SPs or OnePasses, so maybe that symbol just indicates a OnePass with 'record only' set... Or maybe the demo software isn't the build they'll roll out to us. <shrug>


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I wasn't on the floor, but OnePass seems pretty well integrated in the videos and photos we've seen from afar. Though we may not have seen it in total detail and context yet.

In the second pic, SP Manager was replaced by OnePass Manager.


----------



## trip1eX

RoyK said:


> For NCIS I set a very high priority SP on CBS for new, keep until I delete. Then for USA a very low prioroty SP keep 5. This results in a folder where new episodes are flagged with green dots and never overwritten plus some older episodes to watch
> 
> To use a single SP it would need to be high priority to avoid missing new episodes and all channels to pick up older ones. That would result either in the new episodes being overwritten or in a few days most of the drive being filled with NCIS. .


Exactly. I record some shows for the family where they want the new ones but they like watching old ones too. And the old ones are sometimes repeated 20x in a week.


----------



## RoyK

As I said a few posts above I experimented with setting up a wish list for NCIS. I created one with the keyword NCIS, actor Mark Harmon, Category Drama and deleted it then created another with just NCIS, Mark Harmon. I left it long enough to record a couple of shows then deleted the wish list.

That was two days ago.

Last night my Roamio recorded two wish list recordings, NCIS, Mark Harmon, Drama and NCIS, Mark Harmon even though the wish lists had been deleted two days before.

Sigh......


----------



## RoyK

trip1eX said:


> Exactly. I record some shows for the family where they want the new ones but they like watching old ones too. And the old ones are sometimes repeated 20x in a week.


I'd like to hear from TiVo on this. How about it, Margaret? What solution do you all propose?


----------



## dswallow

You know the main problem with most anything one does with a TiVo device is how to deal with different people sharing the same device. Maybe they need to virtualize the UI, almost like providing a way that one or more TiVo Mini's can be created on a Roamio or on a Mini device.


----------



## innocentfreak

trip1eX said:


> Exactly. I record some shows for the family where they want the new ones but they like watching old ones too. And the old ones are sometimes repeated 20x in a week.


This is why I was hoping the watched option might be expended to recording options. This way you could set repeats to only record if you haven't watched the episode before.

It still wouldn't address the issue of the repeats taking a higher priority over another show due to the combined OnePass though compared to two separate SP in different places.


----------



## Dan203

dswallow said:


> You know the main problem with most anything one does with a TiVo device is how to deal with different people sharing the same device. Maybe they need to virtualize the UI, almost like providing a way that one or more TiVo Mini's can be created on a Roamio or on a Mini device.


We've been requesting some sort of user management for years. There were some leaked photos of the HDUI before the Premiere was released that showed multiple My Shows for different family members, but so far that feature has not been realized. I think the issue is that it adds a layer of complexity to the UI that TiVo doesn't want. I mean if you want multiple My Shows then you also need a way to designate which recordings belong to which user, have some sort of priority list so that Dad's recordings take priority over the kid's, etc... If you really think about it there are quite a few complex things that would need to be done. If it's too complex then people wont use it and you'll have wasted development effort on a feature that most people leave off. (remember KidZone?)


----------



## Arcady

I don't want different My Shows for each user. I want a single My Shows that can display if the other person has watched the show. Half my TiVo is filled with shows that my wife and I have probably both watched, but haven't deleted in case the other hasn't seen it yet. We have to sit there and go through the whole list once in a while to see if the other has watched something. Or I get all excited to watch a new show with her, and she has already seen it. It gets really annoying.


----------



## morac

Arcady said:


> I don't want different My Shows for each user. I want a single My Shows that can display if the other person has watched the show. Half my TiVo is filled with shows that my wife and I have probably both watched, but haven't deleted in case the other hasn't seen it yet. We have to sit there and go through the whole list once in a while to see if the other has watched something. Or I get all excited to watch a new show with her, and she has already seen it. It gets really annoying.


What would probably work in that case would be to have a "number of times watched" count, which would be the number of times the program was watched in it's entirety. For simplification it could be the number of times the keep/delete prompt shows up at the end.

That wouldn't require a complicated user system.


----------



## Dan203

Arcady said:


> I don't want different My Shows for each user. I want a single My Shows that can display if the other person has watched the show. Half my TiVo is filled with shows that my wife and I have probably both watched, but haven't deleted in case the other hasn't seen it yet. We have to sit there and go through the whole list once in a while to see if the other has watched something. Or I get all excited to watch a new show with her, and she has already seen it. It gets really annoying.


Some people use the KUID setting to flag when a show has been watched. So if one person watches it they set the show to KUID. When the other watches it they know that it's safe to delete because of the green dot.


----------



## lpwcomp

Dan203 said:


> Some people use the KUID setting to flag when a show has been watched. So if one person watches it they set the show to KUID. When the other watches it they know that it's safe to delete because of the green dot.


I do it the other way around.


----------



## Dan203

Setting everything to KUID is dangerous and can cause the TiVo to not schedule recordings because it doesn't think there will be enough space.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Dan203 said:


> Some people use the KUID setting to flag when a show has been watched. So if one person watches it they set the show to KUID. When the other watches it they know that it's safe to delete because of the green dot.


Dan,

That's a great solution. Thanks.


----------



## RoyK

RoyK said:


> As I said a few posts above I experimented with setting up a wish list for NCIS. I created one with the keyword NCIS, actor Mark Harmon, Category Drama and deleted it then created another with just NCIS, Mark Harmon. I left it long enough to record a couple of shows then deleted the wish list.
> 
> That was two days ago.
> 
> Last night my Roamio recorded two wish list recordings, NCIS, Mark Harmon, Drama and NCIS, Mark Harmon even though the wish lists had been deleted two days before.
> 
> Sigh......


Just caught it again showing three recordings OF THE SAME episode of NCIS in progress, one for each of the DELETED wish lists and one for the SP that replaced them. Wasn't the new release of the software tested before it was released?


----------



## RoyK

RoyK said:


> Just caught it again showing three recordings OF THE SAME episode of NCIS in progress, one for each of the DELETED wish lists and one for the SP that replaced them. Wasn't the new release of the software tested before it was released?


AND it did it again last night.....


----------



## Dan203

Priority page is live

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## Robin

Registered, thanks!


----------



## sofakng

Does anybody know if you can flag purchased episodes to show in your list even if you hide all purchased shows by default?

For example, I'd like my "OnePass" to show only free content (i.e. Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime), but if I happen to purchase something from Vudu, I'd love to be able to flag those episodes as available regardless of my default hide of "purchasable" content.


----------



## lpwcomp

With the limitation of one "OnePass" per show, anyone other than me thankful that we _*don't*_ have cooperative scheduling?


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> With the limitation of one "OnePass" per show, anyone other than me thankful that we _*don't*_ have cooperative scheduling?


Now that you mention it, yes. But surely if TiVo ever implements cooperative scheduling, it would have to be a user-selectable option. Some users might want to use one TiVo to record cable and another to record OTA, since no new models do both. And some OTA users will want the flexibility of recording from multiple directions by using one TiVo per antenna.


----------



## lpwcomp

"Surely"? Surely TiVo would have asked current users if the single OnePass per show limitation was a good idea. Surely they would have thoroughly tested the single tuner for overlapping recordings on the same channel implementation. Surely they would have addressed the expired cookie issue before it caused problems.


----------



## RoyK

lpwcomp said:


> "Surely"? Surely TiVo would have asked current users if the single OnePass per show limitation was a good idea. Surely they would have thoroughly tested the single tuner for overlapping recordings on the same channel implementation. Surely they would have addressed the expired cookie issue before it caused problems.


"Surely" you jest.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> "Surely"? Surely TiVo would have asked current users if the single OnePass per show limitation was a good idea. Surely they would have thoroughly tested the single tuner for overlapping recordings on the same channel implementation. Surely they would have addressed the expired cookie issue before it caused problems.


Hopefully??


----------



## abovethesink

I am sorry for the few double season passers that are having their methods sabotaged, but I am as excited as TiVo can make me for a software update. This is perfect for me.


----------



## Robin

abovethesink said:


> I am sorry for the few double season passers that are having their methods sabotaged, but I am as excited as TiVo can make me for a sofrware update. This is perfect for me.


+1

I already use this in a round about way.

I'll go to a listing in Now Playing, explore the show, go to the episode list, and from there go to the season episode I'm looking for.

I also watch several series on Netflix or Amazon. Getting there from NP will be great.

I couldn't register for the priority queue fast enough.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yes, I suspect they're sacrificing power-user tweaks in order to give expanded functionality to the vast majority of their users.

Speaking as one who has no interest in either (that is, I don't use multiple SPs and the only place I get TV shows is from cable and from overseas downloads, which will almost certainly never be available through TiVo), I can see their point...give the masses something they'll like at the expense of a few people who have effectively been exploiting an unintended consequence of the way SPs have been set up.


----------



## RoyK

By


Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, I suspect they're sacrificing power-user tweaks in order to give expanded functionality to the vast majority of their users.
> 
> Speaking as one who has no interest in either (that is, I don't use multiple SPs and the only place I get TV shows is from cable and from overseas downloads, which will almost certainly never be available through TiVo), I can see their point...give the masses something they'll like at the expense of a few people who have effectively been exploiting an unintended consequence of the way SPs have been set up.


Unintended? If it's Unintended then there certainly would not be a menu option specifically to create another SP for a program. We'll see how few of us there are when the new version hits and the vast majority of users (who don't read these forums) realize what has happened.


----------



## L David Matheny

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, I suspect they're sacrificing power-user tweaks in order to give expanded functionality to the vast majority of their users.
> 
> Speaking as one who has no interest in either (that is, I don't use multiple SPs and the only place I get TV shows is from cable and from overseas downloads, which will almost certainly never be available through TiVo), I can see their point...give the masses something they'll like at the expense of a few people who have effectively been exploiting an unintended consequence of the way SPs have been set up.


Unintended?? The current scheduling logic didn't happen by accident. It was designed and refined over the years by programmers who knew what they were doing. If most people have been using only a fraction of the powerful scheduling capabilities, that just means their needs were simple, not that the capabilities were a wasted effort. As RoyK says, we'll see. But as the high-end alternative, TiVo should care about power users in any case.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I would say it's almost certainly unintended. The traditional SP is channel-tied, therefore you can technically get another SP for the same show on another channel. I doubt they did that in order to give people the opportunity to have multiple SPs for the same show. That was probably just a side-effect of the architecture.


----------



## lpwcomp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would say it's almost certainly unintended. The traditional SP is channel-tied, therefore you can technically get another SP for the same show on another channel. I doubt they did that in order to give people the opportunity to have multiple SPs for the same show. That was probably just a side-effect of the architecture.


As has been already pointed out, there is currently an explicit option to "Get another Season Pass".


----------



## Jonathan_S

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would say it's almost certainly unintended. The traditional SP is channel-tied, therefore you can technically get another SP for the same show on another channel. I doubt they did that in order to give people the opportunity to have multiple SPs for the same show. That was probably just a side-effect of the architecture.


Maybe, but if so it's one they make an effort to retain (and expand) in the UI when they added the "any channel" option for SPs.

They added extra UI steps to allow easier creation of another SP; where as before you had to fight the UI a little to do it. 
(IIRC you couldn't just search by title to create one because it would just offer to adjust the settings on the SP you already head - you had to go to a showing on the channel you wanted the additional SP on, _then_ you could create another SP from that inside that showing info page)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Jonathan_S said:


> (IIRC you couldn't just search by title to create one because it would just offer to adjust the settings on the SP you already head - you had to go to a showing on the channel you wanted the additional SP on, _then_ you could create another SP from that inside that showing info page)


That's always been my experience. I didn't realize they had changed it.


----------



## humbb

Jonathan_S said:


> ... you had to go to a showing on the channel you wanted the additional SP on ...


Maybe that method will work with OnePass too [in spite of what TivoMargret tells us].


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## lpwcomp

Someone who has the update might try using kmttg to create a new SP on a different channel from an existing 1P.


----------



## jrtroo

Would a wishlist be a workaround possibility? So a OnePass combined with a autorecord wishlist?


----------



## lpwcomp

jrtroo said:


> Would a wishlist be a workaround possibility? So a OnePass combined with a autorecord wishlist?


I wouldn't think so , no. If the idea is to record "NEW only" on channel A, but record reruns (at a lower priority) on channel B, there is no way to tell the ARWL not to record reruns on channel A. And that is just a simple case.


----------



## cwoody222

I received the update overnight. (I signed up for the Priority list on the first day)

OnePass was waiting for me this morning. Didn't have much time before work to play with it but I did change my Doctor Who record-only Season Pass to a record & streaming One Pass, starting at Season 4. Now I have a folder in my My Shows that list all the episodes starting at that season from Netflix. Cool!


----------



## NYHeel

On the release notes thread, generaltso suggested Tivo have 2 keep at most settings for each OnePass. One setting for new episodes and a second setting for reruns. That way you can have the Tivo keep all the new episodes and only keep 5 (or 10 or whatever you want) for the reruns. This would fix the problem for all of those people yelling about losing multiple season passes for one show.


----------



## generaltso

NYHeel said:


> On the release notes thread, generaltso suggested Tivo have 2 keep at most settings for each OnePass. One setting for new episodes and a second setting for reruns. That way you can have the Tivo keep all the new episodes and only keep 5 (or 10 or whatever you want) for the reruns. This would fix the problem for all of those people yelling about losing multiple season passes for one show.


Yup, I've been requesting this for years. Now that more people will experience the problem due to the single OnePass per show limitation, maybe there will be enough demand for TiVo to take notice.


----------



## L David Matheny

NYHeel said:


> On the release notes thread, generaltso suggested Tivo have 2 keep at most settings for each OnePass. One setting for new episodes and a second setting for reruns. That way you can have the Tivo keep all the new episodes and only keep 5 (or 10 or whatever you want) for the reruns. This would fix the problem for all of those people yelling about losing multiple season passes for one show.


Well, it wouldn't fix quite everything. OTA users still need a way to prioritize their channels to insure that the TiVo tries to record each show from the channel with the best reception available. If we had some way to sort the channel list (which would then determine "all channel" recording priority), that should suffice.

And I will mention once again that the TiVo needs to log uncorrected reception errors as part of the metadata for each recording and consider recordings with more than a nominal error count to be essentially "missed" so that they will be (automatically) scheduled to record again if available. That information would also allow us to judge a recording's quality before watching it to decide whether we want to manually re-record while there are still showings in the schedule.


----------



## Dan203

I wish the streaming sources would show progress or some sort of marker indicating which episode you left off on. I have a 1P for RoyalPains which I started watching via Netflix. I'm on like S3E8, but in the 1P folder there is no indication of which epsiode I left off on so I don't know which one to play next when I come back to the folder.

I'm sure this is some limitation of the Netflix API, but it would be nice if they could integrate a little better and show this information.


----------



## tatergator1

Dan203 said:


> I wish the streaming sources would show progress or some sort of marker indicating which episode you left off on. I have a 1P for RoyalPains which I started watching via Netflix. I'm on like S3E8, but in the 1P folder there is no indication of which epsiode I left off on so I don't know which one to play next when I come back to the folder.
> 
> I'm sure this is some limitation of the Netflix API, but it would be nice if they could integrate a little better and show this information.


Agreed the progress indicator would be a bonus.

If you've setup the OP to include streaming, simply go into the episode list, and simply start at S1E1 and just start hitting "Clear". I think you need to set it to "My Episodes" via the "C" button. This deletes them from the list and will let you keep track of where you are in the 3rd party streaming service. You can always toggle back to "All Episodes" via the "C" button to get the whole list back.


----------



## Dan203

tatergator1 said:


> Agreed the progress indicator would be a bonus.
> 
> If you've setup the OP to include streaming, simply go into the episode list, and simply start at S1E1 and just start hitting "Clear". I think you need to set it to "My Episodes" via the "C" button. This deletes them from the list and will let you keep track of where you are in the 3rd party streaming service. You can always toggle back to "All Episodes" via the "C" button to get the whole list back.


I did not know you could do that. Thank you, that will be a big help.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Dan203 said:


> I wish the streaming sources would show progress or some sort of marker indicating which episode you left off on. I have a 1P for RoyalPains which I started watching via Netflix. I'm on like S3E8, but in the 1P folder there is no indication of which epsiode I left off on so I don't know which one to play next when I come back to the folder.
> 
> I'm sure this is some limitation of the Netflix API, but it would be nice if they could integrate a little better and show this information.


I thought there was supposed to be a little progress bar to the right of the streaming episode showing your progress... (Or at least I thought I remembered that from the screenshots... Maybe that was only for the locally recorded episodes? )

But no status info on where you left off with streaming does seem to be an oversight.


----------



## generaltso

Dan203 said:


> I did not know you could do that. Thank you, that will be a big help.


Exactly. After watching a streamed episode from the show's folder, just "delete" it the same way you would with a recorded episode. It will disappear from the folder.


----------



## Dan203

It has a progress bar for recorded shows, but it doesn't seem to work with Netflix. Perhaps because some shows are available via multiple services they can't show progress because they don't know which service you intend to use for the show?


----------



## generaltso

Has anyone else noticed that if you play a Netflix show from a 1P it launches the Netflix app and starts playing automatically, but if you do the same thing with Amazon it launches the app but you have to hit Select or Play for it to start playing the episode? I'm guessing that's due to differences in the APIs.


----------



## Dan203

Probably. The Netflix app use to do the same thing. They didn't add the auto-play feature until they added casting support. (i.e. cast from mobile to TiVo) Margret mentioned that there was a "new" Amazon app when talking about the Premiere units. I wonder if they're actually working on an update we'll all get? Or if it's just new to Premier units and that's why she referred to it as "new"? If they are updating it then maybe they're adding auto-play.


----------



## Robin

Just got it installed.

I'm happy to have it but one issue so far:

I'd like to have the "rent or buy" flag set to "don't include" because I only want it to show free options.

Unfortunately that excludes my Amazon Prime streaming. I added "Wizards of Wavery Place" and set the flag to "don't include" but then it didn't show up in my NP list. When I changed it to "include" it was there.

So to test it out I added "House of Cards" set to "don't include". It showed up in NP as streaming on Netflix.

I get that prime streaming isn't technically free since I pay $99 a year for it, but it's exactly as free as Netflix which I pay $96/year for.


----------



## generaltso

Robin said:


> I'd like to have the "rent or buy" flag set to "don't include" because I only want it to show free options.
> 
> Unfortunately that excludes my Amazon Prime streaming. I added "Wizards of Wavery Place" and set the flag to "don't include" but then it didn't show up in my NP list. When I changed it to "include" it was there.


Something's not right. Amazon Prime content shows up for me with "rent or buy" set to "don't include." Are you sure you have Amazon Prime selected as a content provider and not the other Amazon (no Prime) that's in the list?


----------



## Robin

Maybe 70% sure? How would I check? When I go to "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" on my Roamio the first entry is "Amazon Instant Video".


----------



## generaltso

Robin said:


> Maybe 70% sure? How would I check? When I go to "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" on my Roamio the first entry is "Amazon Instant Video".


Go to your content providers under Channels. I believe the first one in the list is Amazon Instant Video, and the second one is Amazon Instant Video (Prime). Make sure the Prime one is checked and the other one is not checked.


----------



## Robin

They were both checked.

I unchecked AIV and left "prime" and changed WWP to "don't include" and it vanished from Now Playing.


----------



## NYHeel

Robin said:


> They were both checked.
> 
> I unchecked AIV and left "prime" and changed WWP to "don't include" and it vanished from Now Playing.


Now that you removed AIV from your providers list you shouldn't have to set WWP to don't include. You can leave it as include and it will only show Amazon Prime content.


----------



## Robin

Oh! It's not on prime streaming. 

Not sure what made me think it was.

I really want to delete my last few posts to try and save face but I suppose I'll leave them for y'all's entertainment.


----------



## tatergator1

generaltso said:


> Something's not right. Amazon Prime content shows up for me with "rent or buy" set to "don't include." Are you sure you have Amazon Prime selected as a content provider and not the other Amazon (no Prime) that's in the list?


Agreed. I've only done it with one Amazon prime show so far, but setting to not include Rent or Buy adds only the available episodes via free Prime Streaming. The show is also on Vudu, but it ignores those when creating the OnePass episode list. For example, the show is Star Trek TNG, and the pilot episode was a 2-parter. Amazon combined them into a single streaming episode and lists S1E1 and then S1E3. Vudu maintained the two parts and lists S1E1 and S1E2. If you set "Rent or Buy" to Include, the OnePass list will also show S1E2. If you set it to exclude "Rent or Buy", the One Pass episode list will not show a S1E2 episode.

There is still one minor annoyance about the "Rent or Buy" exclusion though. Setting it to exclude will make the OnePass episode list ignore paid content, and when you highlight a particular episode in the episode listing, at the bottom on the right side of the screen it will only display the icons of the streaming services where it's available for "free", but when you drill down into the episode info page, the first option is "Watch From", which expands to a list of Amazon Prime, Vudu, and More Options. The Vudu episodes are paid content. If you select "More Options", it lists all available sources, in this case, Amazon Prime as "Included with Streaming Subscription", and Vudu with an HD and SD price list. I would think that the "Watch From" listing should also obey the "Rent or Buy" exclusion. I'd understand still including it under "More Options", but it should not be in the main "Watch From" choices.


----------



## Diana Collins

RoamioJeff said:


> I'm new to the "Priority List". I signed up on the first day within minutes of the update being announced. When should I expect to see the update?
> 
> Nothing yet.


The first round of updates were released yesterday at around noon PT. So if your TiVo(s) did their daily call before that, they won't pickup the update until today. One of our Roamios was "Pending Restart" this morning and one hadn't downloaded yet. Of the Minis, 3 had not downloaded, 1 was pending restart and 1 was already running 20.4.6 this morning.


----------



## Robin

New issue except I'm fairly certain I have Comcast to thank for this one:

I have a show that's showing two streaming episodes and I have rent/buy excluded. Great! Should be able to watch, right? 

Nope. They're streaming on Xfinity "free with subscription" and I don't have a subscription to that channel so if I go to play I get "Service Error A subscription for this channel is rquired to view this program..."


----------



## generaltso

tatergator1 said:


> I would think that the "Watch From" listing should also obey the "Rent or Buy" exclusion. I'd understand still including it under "More Options", but it should not be in the main "Watch From" choices.


Agreed, this is annoying. As long as there is at least 1 free option, the episode will show up in My Shows. But once it's there, all of the paid options show up in the "Watch From" list. I know that VUDU is always paid, so I can ignore that, but I have no way of knowing if the Xfinitity On-Demand option is free or paid without clicking on it. The paid options really should not be showing up there at all if you have it set to not include Rent or Buy. Maybe this will be fixed in a future update.


----------



## generaltso

Robin said:


> New issue except I'm fairly certain I have Comcast to thank for this one:


Yeah, that sounds like a Comcast problem since they're saying that it's free even though it's not free for everyone.


----------



## Dan203

You can force a call. If it says Pending Restart then you can reboot the TiVo from the Help menu to install it immediately.


----------



## SugarBowl

So, even if you have 'Rent or Buy' set to exclude, you can still see them by pressing 'C' and getting to 'All Episodes' ? That seems to defeat the purpose of excluding the pay options.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## RoamioJeff

nooneuknow said:


> If I wanted a Fisher Price TiVo ...


My favorite comparison.

It seems like everything in the last 5-7 years has had a dumbed-down face lift. From operating systems to software to apps to consumer goods. The incessant "Fisher Price" style has invaded everything, with the marketing theory that people are too stupid to operate anything without big colorful buttons, ribbons, or simpleton UIs.

Back in the day we used to have a saying: "If you make things so simple that monkeys can operate them, pretty soon you end up with ... monkeys".

[/rant]


----------



## moonscape

RoamioJeff said:


> with the marketing theory that people are too stupid to operate anything without big colorful buttons, ribbons, or simpleton UIs.


I was genuinely confused by icons in the late 80's I guess it was - what? Now they think I can't read and need pictures?


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## 59er

nooneuknow said:


> Remember the last "One" TiVo announcement, "The One Box" (original TiVo Premiere)? That didn't work out so well, either...


Au contraire: This update really goes a long way to making TiVo act as the One Box, with OnePass to rule them all.


----------



## Robin

Are any of the people upset about the one pass changes using one pass?


----------



## Adam1115

The change in functionality is one thing, but how does it handle the conversion of multiple season passes for one show into a oneoass?


----------



## mrizzo80

Adam1115 said:


> The change in functionality is one thing, but how does it handle the conversion of multiple season passes for one show into a oneoass?


Sounds like it gets converted to an All Channel 1P.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10387471#post10387471


----------



## Adam1115

mrizzo80 said:


> Sounds like it gets converted to an All Channel 1P. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10387471#post10387471


Right, what I meant was, what does it do when one is new episodes and one includes reruns?


----------



## jrtroo

The doom and gloom is amazing. Hopefully those impacted most get their heads up and begin to research methods to get around the issue they are feeling. Even some positive dialog with Tivo would be appropriate, contacting lawyers (as noted in another thread) is simply hilarious, but a great way to stop innovation and instead focus Tivo onto defense.

Yes, its a different paradigm for the masses. For Tivo to be successful, they need to sell to the masses. I think we all agree there is at least one use case here than can be enhanced within 1P, and some bugs to fix too. But, this is going to be a fantastic selling point for those customers they are looking to woo, and a great selling point to a large amount of current users as well.


----------



## aaronwt

I got the update last night but didn't mess around with anything. It sounds like the One Pass could possibly mess some things up. I have over 170 Season Passes and I don't plan on going through them. So hopefully it doesn't cause me any issues. At least nothing major.

One thing I remember seeing in the message yesterday was something about a low power setting. Where is that option located?

EDIT: I just checked a few of my Season Passes. Everything seems fine on those. It's set for record only which is how I would want it. But then if I go to the folder where the shows are, I get the option to see all of the available shows. Which then will show the episodes available from the streaming providers. So if all of my Season Passes show up this way that this is a great new option.


----------



## generaltso

The number one show that I was looking forward to using with OnePass was Doctor Who. Since I've been streaming to catch up, but also recording new episodes to watch when I eventually catch up, OnePass is perfect. Of course, Murphy's law has intervened and as soon as I finally got OnePass, both Netflix and Amazon Prime have announced they are dropping Doctor Who.


----------



## aaronwt

mrizzo80 said:


> Sounds like it gets converted to an All Channel 1P.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10387471#post10387471


I think I only had a couple of Season passes like this. The one I just noticed, "Treehouse Masters", changed to all channels and record in HD if possible. The number of episodes to keep is ten. But I don't know if I had them set as five before. But this show is only on a couple of channels. I guess if I had shows that had many seasons and was also on several channels, I could see there possibly being a big issue with unwanted recordings.
But in my situation with Treehouse Masters, it doesn't look like it will be any different from when I had two Season Passes.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Ziggie

generaltso said:


> The number one show that I was looking forward to using with OnePass was Doctor Who. Since I've been streaming to catch up, but also recording new episodes to watch when I eventually catch up, OnePass is perfect. Of course, Murphy's law has intervened and as soon as I finally got OnePass, both Netflix and Amazon Prime have announced they are dropping Doctor Who.


Netflix is not dropping Dr. Who.

They reached a contract with the BBC. Dr. Who, Luther, and Top Gear are staying while Black Adder, Fawlty Towers, MI-5 and Red Dwarf expire at the end of January.


----------



## generaltso

Ziggie said:


> Netflix is not dropping Dr. Who.
> 
> They reached a contract with the BBC. Dr. Who, Luther, and Top Gear are staying while Black Adder, Fawlty Towers, MI-5 and Red Dwarf expire at the end of January.


That's wonderful news, Thanks! What about Torchwood?


----------



## Ziggie

generaltso said:


> That's wonderful news, Thanks! What about Torchwood?


Among the shows that will still be available on Netflix are classic and current Doctor Who series, Luther, Top Gear seasons 17 through 20, Torchwood, Wallander, Keeping Up Appearances, and the original Office and House of Cards series.


----------



## generaltso

Ziggie said:


> Among the shows that will still be available on Netflix are classic and current Doctor Who series, Luther, Top Gear seasons 17 through 20, Torchwood, Wallander, Keeping Up Appearances, and the original Office and House of Cards series.


Crisis averted. Thanks!


----------



## Ziggie

generaltso said:


> Crisis averted. Thanks!


You're welcome  :up:


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

Ziggie said:


> Netflix is not dropping Dr. Who.
> 
> They reached a contract with the BBC. Dr. Who, Luther, and Top Gear are staying while Black Adder, Fawlty Towers, MI-5 and Red Dwarf expire at the end of January.


I don't like the way OnePass organizes Doctor Who. It places the Christmas specials into an "Extra" section at the end of the list. So if you are watching the end of season 3 for example, the next episode is season 4 episode 1. But the Christmas special that aired in between is a bridge between the two seasons, and sometimes absolutely required. Anything "extra" needs to be inserted in the list where it aired chronologically.


----------



## aaronwt

Arcady said:


> I don't like the way OnePass organizes Doctor Who. It places the Christmas specials into an "Extra" section at the end of the list. So if you are watching the end of season 3 for example, the next episode is season 4 episode 1. But the Christmas special that aired in between is a bridge between the two seasons, and sometimes absolutely required. Anything "extra" needs to be inserted in the list where it aired chronologically.


I was just looking at this. One thing I noticed is that now that TiVo shows many years of episodes, it is not showing the year on the right column. It still only shows the month and day. So that list of Doctor Who extra episodes does not show the years. It would be easier if the full date was shown instead of just the month and day.


----------



## Arcady

aaronwt said:


> I was just looking at this. One thing I noticed is that now that TiVo shows many years of episodes, it is not showing the year on the right column. It still only shows the month and day. So that list of Doctor Who extra episodes does not show the years. It would be easier if the full date was shown instead of just the month and day.


It shows either the month/day of recording, or if you press the B button, it will show season/episode instead, and group them that way. Which seems great for most shows. But they need to insert specials and extras within the list when they actually aired. If it was just "making of" and "behind the scenes" types of stuff, I wouldn't care. But you don't watch Doctor Who in order and skip the Christmas episodes. They must go in the correct order. (How is a new viewer of the show supposed to know this?)

Now for a series without this particular issue, it works great. My wife has eight seasons of Will & Grace on our Roamio. It used to be a couple hundred random episodes. Now it is sorted by season. It took about 5 minutes to figure out she had every episode except S2/E11. A quick search located it airing in a few days, and now she will have every episode. There's no way I was going to go through 200 episodes in random "recorded date" order and figure out which episode was missing.


----------



## generaltso

Arcady said:


> But they need to insert specials and extras within the list when they actually aired.


I agree, but this problem is not unique to TiVo. The specials are also listed separately on Netflix and Amazon. If a viewer isn't aware of that, they would absolutely miss important episodes.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## RoyK

Arcady said:


> ...It shows either the month/day of recording, or if you press the B button, it will show season/episode instead, and group them that way. ow she will have every episode.


I haven't received the new version yet but is it supposed to do that in the previous version? In the couple of weeks since I've had my Roamio it has shown season/episode. I thought to myself that I prefer the older date display but figured I could live with it. Then yesterday I noticed it displayes date instead of series/episode. I tried everything including the B button to switch it back but it didn't work. It only switched between name and date sort.


----------



## jrtroo

nooneuknow said:


> Yeah, I'm really going to kill TiVo, and stifle innovation, by entering into arbitration (between myself and TiVo), which is the only option left, once TiVo took the nuclear option away from us...
> 
> People on here are always saying to stop complaining here, and directly deal with TiVo. This would be the first time I've actually read what it takes, and am serious enough to take the fight right to them.
> 
> Even if I called every phone number for TiVo, complained to every phone rep, posted on their own forum, wrote emails, and did PM chats, none of that is an official on the record "complaint". TiVo legal made it that way. So, that's how TiVo forces our hands, if we are really that serious about having a complaint, and expecting it to go anywhere. Read the fine print if you don't believe me. I even have to send it via snail mail, certified, with signature, notarized, and include an affidavit of service.
> 
> What's your proposal, for those with a desire to make an official and formal complaint to TiVo, when TiVo defined what makes one that? To do anything less, would not be official.
> 
> I can complain a thousand different ways, that don't involve TiVo legal, and not one of them would meet the terms TiVo legal set.
> 
> Don't like that somebody might do what it takes? Make an official request to TiVo to make lesser means true, on the record, complaints. To be official, said request still has to go through TiVo legal.
> 
> I tend to stop reading posts by those who proclaim a Class Action Lawsuit is in order, over anything. I'd give somebody props, though, if they took the time, and made the effort, to do what it takes to make a formal complaint to TiVo.


You can be an a$$ to folks here all you want. I'm just saying you will likely get a lot more respect from Tivo by starting off civilly. Go ahead and contact Margret, other VPs, CSRs, or even the CEO. I deal with negotiations all the time, and if legal gets involved companies will start to follow a different protocol, which is never fast.

Do what you want with your half-empty glass of water.

What steps have you taken to change the management of your box to compensate? That, to me, would be the first place to start. Use the community to help find the best solution possible as things exist right now, and in parallel raise the issue with tivo.


----------



## hybucket

I got the update, but I don't really notice much. So, as mentioned somewhere here, i went to TiVO.com/onepass to find out what I should be looking for. And the page doesn't exist! So I did a chat with someone at TiVO.com, who confirmed that they did not have that page up yet. Duh? The Roamio even had a message up saying you could view a help video at TIVO Central or at Tivo.com/onepass. Nope. NOthing either place. No big deal, really, but I did have some questions about it. Why promote the video if it's not even there?
I may be not too technically challenged, but I was trying t figure out how OnePAss worked in regards to series on Amazon, Hulu, etc. I guess I"ll just have to play around with it.


----------



## Arcady

hybucket said:


> I got the update, but I don't really notice much. So, as mentioned somewhere here, i went to TiVO.com/onepass to find out what I should be looking for. And the page doesn't exist! So I did a chat with someone at TiVO.com, who confirmed that they did not have that page up yet. Duh? The Roamio even had a message up saying you could view a help video at TIVO Central or at Tivo.com/onepass. Nope. NOthing either place. No big deal, really, but I did have some questions about it. Why promote the video if it's not even there?
> I may be not too technically challenged, but I was trying t figure out how OnePAss worked in regards to series on Amazon, Hulu, etc. I guess I"ll just have to play around with it.


The update isn't widely available. So the pages about it are not up yet.

If you need a help page, perhaps you shouldn't sign up for the priority list, as you are really signing up to be an unpaid beta tester.


----------



## aaronwt

generaltso said:


> I agree, but this problem is not unique to TiVo. The specials are also listed separately on Netflix and Amazon. If a viewer isn't aware of that, they would absolutely miss important episodes.


Which could help be avoided by showing the month, day, and year of the initial showing. Of course that still takes some work by the user, but much less work than having to go to the internet to look the info up.


----------



## Ziggie

L David Matheny said:


> That's harsh, Dude! I watched the 1st season and thought it was superb. The 2nd season was also excellent, but a bit more like just a soap opera in period costumes. I stopped watching in the 3rd season, because it struck me even more as just a soap opera, even to the point of using classic soap-opera editing: Dialog builds to some sort of climax, everybody looks stunned, and then they immediately cut to the next scene without showing anything getting resolved.


Oh, but things do get resolved! It's not a show you can watch here and there... it continues and builds. There is no rush to solve a puzzle, kill off a character or unveil some dastardly plan all in one hour. The British take their time with these things 

If you haven't continued to watch, you are missing incredible plot twists and superb acting (i.e. Anna Bates). To be honest, you can't even guess at what's going to happen because Julian Fellowes is a magnificent writer.


----------



## dcline414

Arcady said:


> The update isn't widely available. So the pages about it are not up yet.
> 
> If you need a help page, perhaps you shouldn't sign up for the priority list, as you are really signing up to be an unpaid beta tester.


Except the idea with beta testing is to verify that the support material provides the information necessary to install and use without needing additional support.


----------



## Ziggie

Arcady said:


> I don't like the way OnePass organizes Doctor Who. It places the Christmas specials into an "Extra" section at the end of the list. So if you are watching the end of season 3 for example, the next episode is season 4 episode 1. But the Christmas special that aired in between is a bridge between the two seasons, and sometimes absolutely required. Anything "extra" needs to be inserted in the list where it aired chronologically.


I don't watch Dr. Who but I totally understand what you're saying. That would bother me as well. Downton Abbey has a plot-shaking twist in one of the Christmas specials.


----------



## Arcady

aaronwt said:


> Which could help be avoided by showing the month, day, and year of the initial showing. Of course that still takes some work by the user, but much less work than having to go to the internet to look the info up.


It gets more complicated with a UK show. Which original air date? US or UK? If you go by US, it won't be right either, because they didn't use to show them in the right order in the US.

What they need is a show curator, who can manually tweak these types of shows so that when you put it in episode order, it is actually in order.

I used to run a website dedicated to a single show. There are all kinds of episode order issues that can come up. Air date order versus DVD order versus producer-intended order, etc. Stargate has this problem. Firefly has this problem. Doctor Who has this problem.

What about shows in the same universe that aired in the same year? Do you want to watch Star Trek TNG and DS9 and Voyager as they aired separately or all as one big show, with DS9 overlapping the other two? The shows do interact during their runs. Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis have the same issue. Even shows like CSI and NCIS do this type of thing.

I don't think TiVo can rely solely on guide data and episode numbers to make this a complete system. What they have is a good start, but it needs some more refinement.


----------



## Ziggie

hybucket said:


> I got the update, but I don't really notice much. So, as mentioned somewhere here, *i went to TiVO.com/onepass to find out what I should be looking for. And the page doesn't exist! *So I did a chat with someone at TiVO.com, who confirmed that they did not have that page up yet. Duh? The Roamio even had a message up saying you could view a help video at TIVO Central or at Tivo.com/onepass. Nope. NOthing either place. No big deal, really, but I did have some questions about it. Why promote the video if it's not even there?
> I may be not too technically challenged, but I was trying t figure out how OnePAss worked in regards to series on Amazon, Hulu, etc. I guess I"ll just have to play around with it.


I went through this yesterday. Seems odd they wouldn't have the information available.


----------



## bradleys

dcline414 said:


> Except the idea with beta testing is to verify that the support material provides the information necessary to install and use without needing additional support.


I agree now that the priority group has started going out they should hpget the support pages up. They could put a disclaimer indicating the rollout schedule to avoid confusion.


----------



## Ziggie

Arcady said:


> It gets more complicated with a UK show. Which original air date? US or UK? If you go by US, it won't be right either, because they didn't use to show them in the right order in the US.
> 
> What they need is a show curator, who can manually tweak these types of shows so that when you put it in episode order, it is actually in order.
> 
> I used to run a website dedicated to a single show. There are all kinds of episode order issues that can come up. Air date order versus DVD order versus producer-intended order, etc. Stargate has this problem. Firefly has this problem. Doctor Who has this problem.
> 
> What about shows in the same universe that aired in the same year? Do you want to watch Star Trek TNG and DS9 and Voyager as they aired separately or all as one big show, with DS9 overlapping the other two? The shows do interact during their runs. Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis have the same issue. Even shows like CSI and NCIS do this type of thing.
> 
> I don't think TiVo can rely solely on guide data and episode numbers to make this a complete system. What they have is a good start, but it needs some more refinement.


I prefer air date organization.


----------



## Arcady

Ziggie said:


> I prefer air date organization.


Which air date? US, Canada, UK?

What about when the channel ran them in the wrong order and the show makes no sense whatsoever, like Fox did with Firefly? The DVD is in the right order. Some channels that play reruns play it in the right order. Which order should we get?


----------



## bradleys

Arcady said:


> It gets more complicated with a UK show. Which original air date? US or UK? If you go by US, it won't be right either, because they didn't use to show them in the right order in the US.
> 
> What they need is a show curator, who can manually tweak these types of shows so that when you put it in episode order, it is actually in order.
> 
> I used to run a website dedicated to a single show. There are all kinds of episode order issues that can come up. Air date order versus DVD order versus producer-intended order, etc. Stargate has this problem. Firefly has this problem. Doctor Who has this problem.
> 
> What about shows in the same universe that aired in the same year? Do you want to watch Star Trek TNG and DS9 and Voyager as they aired separately or all as one big show, with DS9 overlapping the other two? The shows do interact during their runs. Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis have the same issue. Even shows like CSI and NCIS do this type of thing.
> 
> I don't think TiVo can rely solely on guide data and episode numbers to make this a complete system. What they have is a good start, but it needs some more refinement.


Is this ordering information available as meta data someplace? If it is, that would be great - but I don't think it would be practical to manually set the show date order for every episode on every cable channel.

Sorry if I misunderstand your concept of a show curator.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

bradleys said:


> Is this ordering information available as meta data someplace? If it is, that would be great - but I don't think it would be practical to manually set the show date order for every episode on every cable channel.
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstand your concept of a show curator.


I don't mean to allow a TiVo user to do this. By "curator" I meant someone at TiVo could look at each series and make sure that what we are getting when we group the show in episode order is what we are supposed to get. Somebody already goes and gets a description of the show and a graphic. Surely they can verify the order of the episodes. The information isn't secret.


----------



## Ziggie

Arcady said:


> Which air date? US, Canada, UK?
> 
> What about when the channel ran them in the wrong order and the show makes no sense whatsoever, like Fox did with Firefly? The DVD is in the right order. Some channels that play reruns play it in the right order. Which order should we get?


For me? US.

I don't get that deep into it. To be honest, I've never had an instance where a show I was interested in was televised out of order. So, for me, air date has been working well. For others, I hope they find a solution to any problems they're having.


----------



## Ziggie

Arcady said:


> I don't mean to allow a TiVo user to do this. By "curator" I meant someone at TiVo could look at each series and make sure that what we are getting when we group the show in episode order is what we are supposed to get. Somebody already goes and gets a description of the show and a graphic. Surely they can verify the order of the episodes. The information isn't secret.


I apologize if I'm not following you correctly.. but who at TiVo goes and gets a description/graphic of the shows?

It was my understanding Tribune Media supplies everything on a daily basis.


----------



## Diana Collins

aaronwt said:


> Which could help be avoided by showing the month, day, and year of the initial showing. Of course that still takes some work by the user, but much less work than having to go to the internet to look the info up.


The problem is that the BBC doesn't classify the Christmas episodes as being part of a series. They are considered specials and so do not have season/episode designations. For 99% of series using season and episode is a better option than air date. Dr Who is an exception because of the way they bridge seasons (often changing Doctors) in the Christmas special.


----------



## bradleys

Ziggie said:


> I apologize if I'm not following you correctly.. but who at TiVo goes and gets a description/graphic of the shows?
> 
> It was my understanding Tribune Media supplies everything on a daily basis.


I think it is a combination of tribune and other sources - but it is definitely aa passthrough data driven mechanism. Tivo doesn't spend a lot of energy at the content level.

(They have started tracking usage metrics)

I see the argument, but if the origional show date isn't universally captured within the current available mechanisms, I don't see how tivo could address that without a significant / content level / amount of manual effort.


----------



## Ziggie

bradleys said:


> I think it is a combination of tribune and other sources - but it is definitely aa passthrough data driven mechanism. Tivo doesn't spend a lot of energy at the content level.
> 
> (They have started tracking usage metrics)
> 
> I see the argument, but if the origional show date isn't universally captured within the current available mechanisms, I don't see how tivo could address that without a significant / content level / amount of manual effort.


I did some googling and read that content was provided by Tribune Media. I would think TiVo would just subscribe to the service and be done with it? Eh, I certainly don't know for sure.. just going by what I read.

As I mentioned before, for me, air date seems to work just fine. I honestly haven't run into an instance where I've viewed shows out of air date order.


----------



## Ziggie

nooneuknow said:


> I'll take that under advisement.


I can understand that you're frustrated with something (haven't really been following), but your sig line seems like you're yelling at *us*.

The red is a bit bold, don't you think?


----------



## bradleys

Ziggie said:


> I did some googling and read that content was provided by Tribune Media. I would think TiVo would just subscribe to the service and be done with it? Eh, I certainly don't know for sure.. just going by what I read.
> 
> As I mentioned before, for me, air date seems to work just fine. I honestly haven't run into an instance where I've viewed shows out of air date order.


There was some conversation a while back that tivo was improving the guide data by consolidating different sources.

I cannot comment on the veracity of this, but I do expect it is a little more than a simple passthrough at this point.

That said, I do not expect tivo to maintain its own series database of first air date for all past and future series ever made.


----------



## Ziggie

bradleys said:


> There was some conversation a while back that tivo was improving the guide data by consolidating different sources.
> 
> I cannot comment on the veracity of this, but I do expect it is a little more than a simple passthrough at this point.
> 
> That said, I do not expect tivo to maintain its own series database of first air date for all past and future series ever made.


Ah, ok.. thanks bradleys :up: I just skirt the perimeter on most TiVo news as I'm not technically inclined (so I don't understand most of it).


----------



## L David Matheny

Ziggie said:


> Oh, but things do get resolved! It's not a show you can watch here and there... it continues and builds. There is no rush to solve a puzzle, kill off a character or unveil some dastardly plan all in one hour. The British take their time with these things
> 
> If you haven't continued to watch, you are missing incredible plot twists and superb acting (i.e. Anna Bates). To be honest, you can't even guess at what's going to happen because Julian Fellowes is a magnificent writer.


Downton Abbey may still be excellent in many ways, but I do find the soap-opera editing irritating. Maybe "getting resolved" was too high a bar, but I at least expect to see scenes play out with natural reactions to the climactic remark or revelation or whatever, instead of just immediately cutting to the next scene, which is such a soap-opera cliché.


----------



## Ziggie

L David Matheny said:


> Downton Abbey may still be excellent in many ways, but I do find the soap-opera editing irritating. Maybe "getting resolved" was too high a bar, but I at least expect to see scenes play out with natural reactions to the climactic remark or revelation or whatever, instead of just immediately cutting to the next scene, which is such a soap-opera cliché.


We'll just have to agree to disagree.

However, if you ever get the chance, you might be interested in "The Manners of Downton Abbey: A Masterpiece Special". It explains why the characters have to act/react the way they do.


----------



## ej42137

Ziggie said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> However, if you ever get the chance, you might be interested in "The Manners of Downton Abbey: A Masterpiece Special". It explains why the characters have to act/react the way they do.


I found an article published in someone's blog explaining entailments, their history and how they related to Downton Abbey. It gave interesting backstory to the early episodes when this was an issue.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Ziggie

nooneuknow said:


> I logged in a few minutes ago, already rethinking how I could properly/reasonably express my frustration, without bothering other users and wanting to be taken more seriously by those who may not do so, if I'm too extreme.
> 
> I started off with a far more extreme sig, in very large size, bold type, in red. I've toned it down at least 4 times since. Within minutes of the first version, I got a PM accusing me of spamming the forum with my sig, after only 3 posts (one different post per OnePass related thread).
> 
> I want it to reflect how I feel, and still be likely to catch eyes of those of might tend to just scroll past the content of the posts.
> 
> Is it the red, that the red is in bold, the wording, all of these, or what?
> 
> At the beginning, I felt that it was important that nobody coming into the threads be unaware of the FACT that while OnePass gives, it takes away something very important to some (but not all). Even now that many on both sides (and those in the middle), have started "discussing" the fact, I still want those who jump to the end of long threads to be aware.
> 
> I feel that the "release notes" and/or the other announcement about OnePass kind of just gloss-over the loss of a core function I've used on every TiVo back to the TiVo HD, and make even more use of with newer TiVos, not bogged-down dealing with over 150 SPs to process.
> 
> I do care about perception, to a point. One member getting upset after three posts (after over three weeks of me not posting anything on TCF), and the only one to say something, only led me to take the font size down to normal. The other revisions were all me, trying to not be so extreme, as to start with "Death to OnePass <then the reason why I hate it>".
> 
> I respect members who can at least make a comment like yours, without calling me a spammer (or other things), or poking fun of me, especially over a sig. At the same time, you did just say you hadn't been following, so could only tell "I was frustrated with something". That validates that the sig is doing what I wanted it to, with the exception that you don't seem to know what it is I'm frustrated about.
> 
> It shouldn't take much reading to see what it is that more that just myself are frustrated/upset over. It's a big deal to some, and even many of those who feel OnePass is a godsend, acknowledged they can see why it's a big deal to others. That's kind of atypical when a software release creates a divide. There typically are only two sides, and neither tends to acknowledge that they get why the other side is upset...


I appreciate your post nooneuknow.

In regards to "Is it the red, that the red is in bold, the wording, all of these, or what?" I would like to say, if I'm going to be perfectly honest with you, "all of them".

Let me explain my reasoning, if you don't mind. The red color relates to a state of extremeness and conveys feelings of anger and aggression. It appears rebellious and resentful. Putting it in bold just pushes these emotions to a deeper level. To some, your sig line has the potential to become offensive or annoying.

The wording is fine up until "TiVo OnePass sucks!" Why so vitriolic? Surely there are other words you can use to express your displeasure/unhappiness with the new system? Something that makes you sound more level-headed and less tyrannical maybe? I mean, it sounds as if you're yelling like a carnival barker at every person who comes upon one of your posts. Speaking for myself, your sig line is off-putting enough for me to want to skip over your posts entirely. And I don't like doing that because you seem like a decent person with constructive, valid opinions. Perhaps you could use a less alarming text color (blue?) and re-phrase the wording? Something that explains your feelings without being overly assertive.

As for "It shouldn't take much reading to see", I'm afraid I'm not able to do that. I am currently in-between major eye surgeries and have no vision in my left eye. I am hoping/praying it will all be ok come mid-March. So, for me, I can't read pages and pages of text to sort out what your exact issue is with OnePass. If you can net it down to a few simple sentences, I'd be happy to read it.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Ziggie

nooneuknow said:


> Since you were so nice about it, my sig is on ice.
> 
> OnePass takes away the function of "Get another Season Pass", which some use to have one SP for New Only on one channel, and another SP on a different channel, airing repeats, set to New & Repeats. Then we would put the New Only up high, and the Repeats down low, never having to worry repeats (or a marathon) would knock out New recordings or push the drive to capacity, and so many other things, like having different padding per channel. All that is unified now, and there is no existing workaround (TiVo would have to provide one).
> 
> Some say only "power users", who some say are 1/2 of 1% of TiVo users, would bother to set up multiple SPs for the same program and adjust settings for each. It's quite ugly, in the thread on 20.4.6, and that's where I've been since my last post here.
> 
> Hope your recoveries and surgeries all go well. Should you even be straining to read forums? I'd hate for you to blow an eye reading one of my posts.


Aw, that was kind of you to put the sig "on hold"  I can tell you that I find that quite admirable.

I'm glad you took the time to explain what has upset you about OnePass. To be honest, I've never heard of creating multiple season passes for the same show. But, I will say.. I've done something similar.

When my niece comes to visit, she likes to watch old and new episodes of "ANTM (America's Next Top Model)". It has a history of airing old episodes mixed in with new ones. What I do for her is "set up a manual recording" for only the new episodes. Then, I create a SP for the older episodes that get shown throughout the day.

I just tried to set up a duplicate recording pass with a show being broadcast on QVC and it worked. However, it might be because they are airing a differently titled show right now instead of their regular broadcast. So right now, I have a manual recording for every Sunday on channel 471 from noon to 3 pm and a OP for "In the Kitchen with David", which airs on channel 471 from noon to 3 pm every Sunday. The show will be recorded simultaneously on two tuners if TiVo honors both passes.

Is this something that might work for you?

In regards to my eye, I actually hold an iPad (or in my case EYE-pad lol) about 8" under my chin so that I can see what is on the screen.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Ziggie

nooneuknow said:


> I have over 160 SPs, and close to half are set in the manner TiVo has disabled through OnePass. I have to hurry up and get my spare TiVo running and move those over, before I get hit with the update, as then it would be too late to do so, as they'd be "absorbed" by those with highest priorities.
> 
> I made the most of the multiple season passes function, while some didn't even know it existed. It was an official sub-menu item, kind of hard to miss...
> 
> TiVo would have to make WishLists able to be channel-specific, in order to meet my minimum requirements to accept OnePass. As it stands, I'm just happy I heard what it will do, before my numbers came up to get it.
> 
> I really do have to "put a TiVo back together", run through setup, and get cracking with KMTTG, before it's too late, and my SP list is such a mess I'll have to start over. So, see you around later...


Best of luck to you! :up:


----------



## HarperVision

nooneuknow said:


> I logged in a few minutes ago, already rethinking how I could properly/reasonably express my frustration, without bothering other users and wanting to be taken more seriously by those who may not do so, if I'm too extreme. I started off with a far more extreme sig, in very large size, bold type, in red. I've toned it down at least 4 times since. Within minutes of the first version, I got a PM accusing me of spamming the forum with my sig, after only 3 posts (one different post per OnePass related thread). I want it to reflect how I feel, and still be likely to catch eyes of those of might tend to just scroll past the content of the posts. Is it the red, that the red is in bold, the wording, all of these, or what? At the beginning, I felt that it was important that nobody coming into the threads be unaware of the FACT that while OnePass gives, it takes away something very important to some (but not all). Even now that many on both sides (and those in the middle), have started "discussing" the fact, I still want those who jump to the end of long threads to be aware. I feel that the "release notes" and/or the other announcement about OnePass kind of just gloss-over the loss of a core function I've used on every TiVo back to the TiVo HD, and make even more use of with newer TiVos, not bogged-down dealing with over 150 SPs to process. I do care about perception, to a point. One member getting upset after three posts (after over three weeks of me not posting anything on TCF), and the only one to say something, only led me to take the font size down to normal. The other revisions were all me, trying to not be so extreme, as to start with "Death to OnePass <then the reason why I hate it>". I respect members who can at least make a comment like yours, without calling me a spammer (or other things), or poking fun of me, especially over a sig. At the same time, you did just say you hadn't been following, so could only tell "I was frustrated with something". That validates that the sig is doing what I wanted it to, with the exception that you don't seem to know what it is I'm frustrated about. It shouldn't take much reading to see what it is that more that just myself are frustrated/upset over. It's a big deal to some, and even many of those who feel OnePass is a godsend, acknowledged they can see why it's a big deal to others. That's kind of atypical when a software release creates a divide. There typically are only two sides, and neither tends to acknowledge that they get why the other side is upset...


I don't know, but it seems to me you'd be a better candidate for using something like WMC than a TiVo, since it's so customizable and sounds like you're the only one using it so WAF, etc shouldn't be an issue like it is for me.

I have to say, if it was just me and not my entire family, I'd still be using a tricked out WMC machine with XBox 360s as extenders (Cuz Ceton Echo sux!).


----------



## aaronwt

I thought the 360s were too loud and too power hungry for extenders.


----------



## HarperVision

aaronwt said:


> I thought the 360s were too loud and too power hungry for extenders.


I have solar so power isn't a big deal, and the noise never bugged me. I think it was the brick and I always hid that anyway.


----------



## jcthorne

nooneuknow, have you thought about setting up kmttg and auto transferring the rerun episodes off to the hard drive (leaving the new episodes on the tivo) and then sort out which ones you want and sending them back when your time allows? This would take the low priority episodes off your tivo drive within an hour or so of recording and keep the drive from filling up. Essentially using kmttg to segrgate high priority (new) from low priority shows. 

Just a suggestion for a possible work around.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Ziggie

What is KMTTG please?


----------



## jrtroo

Check here: KMTTG


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## HarperVision

HarperVision said:


> I don't know, but it seems to me you'd be a better candidate for using something like WMC than a TiVo, since it's so customizable and sounds like you're the only one using it so WAF, etc shouldn't be an issue like it is for me. I have to say, if it was just me and not my entire family, I'd still be using a tricked out WMC machine with XBox 360s as extenders (Cuz Ceton Echo sux!).


Wow, no comment from nooneuknow on this, surprising. I must've finally made his ignore list! 

I feel like Leonard and Penny on this past week's episode of BBT where they can say whatever they want about Sheldon while he asks them to say something so he can test his new noise canceling headsets, haha!


----------



## trip1eX

aaronwt said:


> I thought the 360s were too loud and too power hungry for extenders.


They are. Plus they take up lots of room. And then you have to wait for it to boot up.

IF WMC had nice small extenders with a solid remote that worked good it would go a long way to improving the system.


----------



## Ziggie

jrtroo said:


> Check here: KMTTG





nooneuknow said:


> Power User version of TiVo Desktop, and so much more, for free.
> 
> KMTTG thread: [URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725]New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg[/URL]


Thanks so much jrtroo and nooneuknow!







:up:


----------



## trip1eX

Ziggie said:


> Aw, that was kind of you to put the sig "on hold"  I can tell you that I find that quite admirable.
> 
> I'm glad you took the time to explain what has upset you about OnePass. To be honest, I've never heard of creating multiple season passes for the same show. But, I will say.. I've done something similar.
> 
> When my niece comes to visit, she likes to watch old and new episodes of "ANTM (America's Next Top Model)". It has a history of airing old episodes mixed in with new ones. What I do for her is "set up a manual recording" for only the new episodes. Then, I create a SP for the older episodes that get shown throughout the day.
> 
> I just tried to set up a duplicate recording pass with a show being broadcast on QVC and it worked. However, it might be because they are airing a differently titled show right now instead of their regular broadcast. So right now, I have a manual recording for every Sunday on channel 471 from noon to 3 pm and a OP for "In the Kitchen with David", which airs on channel 471 from noon to 3 pm every Sunday. The show will be recorded simultaneously on two tuners if TiVo honors both passes.
> 
> Is this something that might work for you?
> 
> In regards to my eye, I actually hold an iPad (or in my case EYE-pad lol) about 8" under my chin so that I can see what is on the screen.


manual recording is another work around. IF you think about it, manual recording is a work around for everything. 

But do the episodes go in the proper folder? I don't think they do. They aren't labeled right? except as manual recording. I forget. And if the time slot is changed then your SOL.

I'd probably use a season pass for new because new is what most of us, who are using 2 season passes on the same show, can't miss. Then do a manual recording for the times the repeats show. IF they run marathons of repeats and you miss then that really isn't a problem as it is the marathons of repeats that really screw up using 1 Season Pass for both new and old.

Still you don't get a nice neat folder with all your shows in it if memory serves correct....


----------



## HarperVision

trip1eX said:


> They are. Plus they take up lots of room. And then you have to wait for it to boot up. IF WMC had nice small extenders with a solid remote that worked good it would go a long way to improving the system.


Oh, the first world problems we have.........


----------



## trip1eX

HarperVision said:


> Oh, the first world problems we have.........


That goes without saying to everything in the Tivo forums. 

And you're the one that brought up the 360 as a solution to someone's "1st world" problem in the first place.


----------



## HarperVision

trip1eX said:


> That goes without saying to everything in the Tivo forums.  And you're the one that brought up the 360 as a solution to someone's "1st world" problem in the first place.


I agree, it was all in jest!


----------



## trip1eX

HarperVision said:


> I agree, it was all in jest!


I think it was half-in jest and half patronizing.


----------



## Ziggie

trip1eX said:


> manual recording is another work around. IF you think about it, manual recording is a work around for everything.
> 
> But do the episodes go in the proper folder? I don't think they do. They aren't labeled right? except as manual recording. I forget. And if the time slot is changed then your SOL.
> 
> I'd probably use a season pass for new because new is what most of us, who are using 2 season passes on the same show, can't miss. Then do a manual recording for the times the repeats show. IF they run marathons of repeats and you miss then that really isn't a problem as it is the marathons of repeats that really screw up using 1 Season Pass for both new and old.
> 
> Still you don't get a nice neat folder with all your shows in it if memory serves correct....


trip1eX, you could very well be right about the lack of folders as I really don't remember. I only do this for her once a year when she comes down to visit so I'm really not sure how the shows were sorted. If they weren't all nice and neat, she never seemed to mind looking for them in the My Shows list.

As a viewer, I don't really have network *must see* shows that I have to watch/record. The ones I'm addicted to are on Netflix, so that allows me a great degree of freedom. Network shows are recorded in order of air date and then after we watch them, we delete them.


----------



## lpwcomp

Just ran a test. Recorded the 2PM episode of "Bones" on TNTHD (ch 841 here). Also set up a manual recording for 2PM-3Pm from the SD TNT(ch 41). Both recordings had 2 minutes of padding at either end. Both showed up in the same "Bones" group. The manual recording was not so identified until I deleted the other recording thus eliminating the group.

This is on a Roamio with 20.4.6


----------



## lessd

I normally record _*60 minutes *_on CBS and now have a One Pass for that program, but last night it did not record *60 minutes presents *as One Pass though it was a different program, Under the old SP 60 minutes was always recorded no matter what they called it.
So does One Pass screw things up if there is a small change in the programs title, if CBS nightly news starts to say CBS nightly news with say Jeff Glor will 1P not record it because the 1P has the Title CBS nightly news with Scott Pelley ???


----------



## David Platt

nooneuknow said:


> I made the most of the multiple season passes function, while some didn't even know it existed. It was an official sub-menu item, kind of hard to miss...




Didn't you miss it until someone pointed it out to you yesterday in another thread?


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## HarperVision

trip1eX said:


> I think it was half-in jest and half patronizing.


Probably!


----------



## Dan203

lessd said:


> I normally record _*60 minutes *_on CBS and now have a One Pass for that program, but last night it did not record *60 minutes presents *as One Pass though it was a different program, Under the old SP 60 minutes was always recorded no matter what they called it.
> So does One Pass screw things up if there is a small change in the programs title, if CBS nightly news starts to say CBS nightly news with say Jeff Glor will 1P not record it because the 1P has the Title CBS nightly news with Scott Pelley ???


I presume 1Ps are still based on the SeriesID and not the title. Perhaps CBS screwed up and assigned the episode the wrong SeriesID and that's why it didn't record. Would have happened with an old SP too if that was the case.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lessd said:


> So does One Pass screw things up if there is a small change in the programs title, if CBS nightly news starts to say CBS nightly news with say Jeff Glor will 1P not record it because the 1P has the Title CBS nightly news with Scott Pelley ???


CBS ("News"), that still on the air?


----------



## Ziggie

lessd said:


> I normally record _*60 minutes *_on CBS and now have a One Pass for that program, but last night it did not record *60 minutes presents *as One Pass though it was a different program, Under the old SP 60 minutes was always recorded no matter what they called it.
> So does One Pass screw things up if there is a small change in the programs title, if CBS nightly news starts to say CBS nightly news with say Jeff Glor will 1P not record it because the 1P has the Title CBS nightly news with Scott Pelley ???


Last night's 60 Minutes was a special (60 Minutes Presents: The Many Sounds of Music), so I would assume TiVo wouldn't record it. Under show info it lists it as "Categories: Special".


----------



## bradleys

Ziggie said:


> Last night's 60 Minutes was a special (60 Minutes Presents: The Many Sounds of Music), so I would assume TiVo wouldn't record it. Under show info it lists it as "Categories: Special".


It "might" record it... OnePass seems to be handling Special Content that does not fall within a season. I think if it has the same showID it will record, if it has a unique showID it will not.


----------



## Ziggie

bradleys said:


> I "might" record it... OnePass seems to be handling Special Content that does not fall within a season. I think if it has the same showID it will record, if it has a unique showID it will not.


So much for me to learn...


----------



## nycityuser

lessd said:


> So does One Pass screw things up if there is a small change in the programs title, if CBS nightly news starts to say CBS nightly news with say Jeff Glor will 1P not record it because the 1P has the Title CBS nightly news with Scott Pelley ???


Every TiVo I've had (Series 2, HD, Premier, Roamio) has not recorded news shows when they change the title or anchor. It isn't just 1P that does it. It's annoying but title changes don't happen too often.


----------



## RoamioJeff

nycityuser said:


> Every TiVo I've had (Series 2, HD, Premier, Roamio) has not recorded news shows when they change the title or anchor. It isn't just 1P that does it. It's annoying but title changes don't happen too often.


I recently set up a 1P for "Better call Saul", and it recorded the six-minute "making of" teaser prior to the actual series starting.


----------



## bradleys

nycityuser said:


> Every TiVo I've had (Series 2, HD, Premier, Roamio) has not recorded news shows when they change the title or anchor. It isn't just 1P that does it. It's annoying but title changes don't happen too often.


And I might be wrong....

Just something I noticed with another recording that makes me think this might be a welcome change.

In order to get consistency across channels and across streaming services TiVo would have to improve the key they were using to capture recordings.

Time and experience will answer this question - but I think ShowID is the driver. If that is consistent, you should get the show.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys

nooneuknow said:


> Heck, so much for me to learn, as the screenshots are nothing like what I am used to.


fyi - my screen shots are from the IOS app... Just for clarity.


----------



## Ziggie

nooneuknow said:


> Heck, so much for me to learn, as the screenshots are nothing like what I am used to. On top of that, KMTTG can (or could) handle nearly all my scheduling needs, letting me program every TiVo in the house from my laptop, and even color-coding things to highlight a SP already exists on any TiVo for a program, and/or listing how many it is on, and on what channels.
> 
> As it turns out, I had been doing my multiple SPs via KMTTG, which I just verified can be done (not yet updated, so I can check these things). It's just been months since I needed to make a new second-channel SP for anything, and only now getting to where conditions might have had me adding any more.
> 
> Maybe KMTTG will be the magic bullet for however many the number is of people who used what TiVo took out. The author is pretty darn good at making you want to only use your TiVos for viewing, and leave the rest to KMTTG. There's very little you can't do through KMTTG. But, we shall have to see how well it works when the rollout of 20.4.6 finishes.
> 
> I honestly berated myself for waiting many years to even try KMTTG, as it really is the bomb, unless the interface is overwhelming and unfriendly feeling, as even one veteran/experienced TiVo user once claimed.
> 
> I haven't scheduled a series premier through a TiVo in over a year, as KMTTG can search for, find them, and schedule SPs.
> 
> Cross your fingers and hope KMTTG keeps working, and maybe gets updated to work around what some are fighting with due to OnePass.


I took a peek at KMTTG and my jaw dropped. It was all Greek to me, honestly.

Compared to the power guys in this thread (meaning the ones who really know the ins and outs of TiVo, yourself included), I'm a neophyte lamb lol!









I turn the tv on and up pops TiVo. I either watch live tv (not very often), or I go into "my shows". Watch, delete, repeat.

To schedule season passes (or 1Ps as I guess we're now calling them), I go to the app on my iPad, find what I'm looking for and schedule.

I've been doing this for 12 years (with the exception of the iPad.. been doing that as long as I've been able to).


----------



## abovethesink

Interesting problem we've encountered.

Our kid watches something on Netflix every day. He is four and his kids only section is easy for him to navigate. We do not watch Netflix every day. We have binge sessions, and then might not touch it for a month. 

We received the OnePass update and decided to test it out by making an Orange is the New Black pass and allowing it to "Record" all seasons. Happily, it showed two seasons and we tested it by playing one. It launched Netflix and... error, something about the show being over the age restriction for the profile. This makes sense, BUT our child is basically ALWAYS going to have been the last one to use Netflix on the Roamio. We are always going to get that error, have to log out, log into our account, and then pick it manually as if the OnePass never existed. 

The short version is that I very much need a setting to pick which Netflix profile that these launch into for them to realize their potential with our usage. Not good. But it is still welcome to have a DVR reminder when the new season of House of Cards goes up, I guess.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lessd said:


> I normally record _*60 minutes *_on CBS and now have a One Pass for that program, but last night it did not record *60 minutes presents *as One Pass though it was a different program, Under the old SP 60 minutes was always recorded no matter what they called it.


i haven't received the 20.4.6 update, and my tivo didn't pick up last night's show either, so i would hold the guide data responsible.


----------



## bradleys

I was really wondering about the profile bypass... And it doesn't take you directly to the profile page? 

One test you should perform - go directly to Netflix via your profile and then come out and try to access Orange is the New Black pass. Does it now let you go directly into the show?

The reason I ask that because there are two possible scenarios. One, as you suggest it takes the rights of the last profile used. The other is that it could using the most restrictive profile available.

In that case it would always fail - and would be a major fail for TiVo.

They need to either give users the ability to manage to a specific profile as you suggest, or in the least (and easiest) capture the error and take you directly to the profiles page.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys

nooneuknow said:


> Welcome to 20.4.6 and OnePass beta testing. Please make sure this is ready to send to our MSO partners. We value our beta (cough) retail customers, and appreciate your feedback...
> 
> Facetious, I know. Sorry.


Not really - Beta testing and Priority Access do overlap during the final stages... I tend to look at Priority testing more as a final stress test.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> I could see it that way if the "Priority" group for getting it first had a built-in means to say "Whoa, this isn't ready for Prime Time", halt and ask if priority queue members are willing to test further, and those who don't want to could safely be rolled-back. As it stands, once the priority group gets updated, it would take bricked boxes to halt everybody else from having their numbers come up in the regular queue. Rollbacks can corrupt databases if not done with the utmost care...
> 
> More are just accepting that retail tests what the MSOs are waiting for. But, TiVo stands to lose such acceptance, should we always have to just "roll with it", unless bricking is happening... Just 2c that nobody asked for. I must need a break from all this...


In this case, there is really no way to completely roll back to the situation ante with the conversion of multiple SPs to a single 1P.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## trip1eX

abovethesink said:


> Interesting problem we've encountered.
> 
> Our kid watches something on Netflix every day. He is four and his kids only section is easy for him to navigate. We do not watch Netflix every day. We have binge sessions, and then might not touch it for a month.
> 
> We received the OnePass update and decided to test it out by making an Orange is the New Black pass and allowing it to "Record" all seasons. Happily, it showed two seasons and we tested it by playing one. It launched Netflix and... error, something about the show being over the age restriction for the profile. This makes sense, BUT our child is basically ALWAYS going to have been the last one to use Netflix on the Roamio. We are always going to get that error, have to log out, log into our account, and then pick it manually as if the OnePass never existed.
> 
> The short version is that I very much need a setting to pick which Netflix profile that these launch into for them to realize their potential with our usage. Not good. But it is still welcome to have a DVR reminder when the new season of House of Cards goes up, I guess.


Please tell me this isn't true. That's a show stopper.


----------



## bradleys

trip1eX said:


> Please tell me this isn't true. That's a show stopper.


It is annoying, but a pretty easy fix - they need to capture the error and redirect to the profile page.

It is something that needs to be communicated to tivo, however, either @abovethesink or a beta tester needs to perform the test I suggested to validate the behavior.

Hopefully one of the beta testers is reading this and will report back to tivo.


----------



## trip1eX

bradleys said:


> It is annoying, but a pretty easy fix - they need to capture the error and redirect to the profile page.
> 
> It is something that needs to be communicated to tivo, however, either @abovethesink or a beta tester needs to perform the test I suggested to validate the behavior.
> 
> Hopefully one of the beta testers is reading this and will report back to tivo.


It's more than annoying. It's a show stopper. It's worthless without a fix. I wouldn't use the feature. And no one with kids will use it either.


----------



## bradleys

We have to determine if his asumption is true first. All we know is that he received an error and that his child was the last one to use Netflix. It is a good theory, until it is tested, that is all it is.

But I agree, it can't stay this way, it has to handle the profile limitations appropriately. Definitely a bug, an easy to fix bug.


----------



## Arcady

What we need are profiles on the TiVo itself.

Been asking for years - gave up long ago.

Maybe the Netflix issue will get TiVo off their ass and get us profiles. It's ridiculous that a third party app has them before the TiVo OS itself.


----------



## trip1eX

bradleys said:


> We have to determine if his asumption is true first. All we know is that he received an error and that his child was the last one to use Netflix. It is a good theory, until it is tested, that is all it is.
> 
> But I agree, it can't stay this way, it has to handle the profile limitations appropriately. Definitely a bug, an easy to fix bug.


lol you can't say it's an easy bug to fix and just an annoyance either if you want to play the "wait until it is tested" card.

btw I was hoping you would roll out the design decision defense regarding this. WE obviously have to live with this if this is true since they obviously made a design decision to not deal with Netflix profiles.  No turning back.


----------



## trip1eX

I'm going to give this a fair shake.

But I just am not sold on this. I didn't need it. Wasn't clamoring for it. I have Netflix and I can't remember the last time I used it. It's been many months at least.

IF I do use Netflix I'm binge watching a tv show and checking out what's new on Netflix that month. And then I don't care about having to go into the Netflix UI. And I don't think Tivo is going to tell what's new on Netflix either. 

I just wanted a refined and improved cable recording UI. I want the Mini experience to better mimic what's on the Roamio. I want the end of Vxx error that happens all too often on the Mini and causes the show to stop and to be restarted not always where you left off. I want a thinner trick play bar. Or how about temporary bar that is always on to cover sports score feed at the bottom of the screen. There's so many little refinements left to make.

IF i was using streaming that much to care about this I doubt I would have a cable subscription.

And I just don't believe the company that still has the old style remote in their Mini package can possibly keep on top of this integrated UI.


----------



## Arcady

trip1eX said:


> I don't think Tivo is going to tell what's new on Netflix either.


TiVo suggests things in my discovery bar all the time that are new and only on Netflix, Amazon, or Xfinity. They have integrated all of the program data from all of those sources. I have two shows like that on my screen right now.


----------



## trip1eX

Arcady said:


> TiVo suggests things in my discovery bar all the time that are new and only on Netflix, Amazon, or Xfinity. They have integrated all of the program data from all of those sources. I have two shows like that on my screen right now.


random schamdon.


----------



## bradleys

trip1eX said:


> lol you can't say it's an easy bug to fix and just an annoyance either if you want to play the "wait until it is tested" card.
> 
> btw I was hoping you would roll out the design decision defense regarding this. WE obviously have to live with this if this is true since they obviously made a design decision to not deal with Netflix profiles.  No turning back.


Nope, not good at all... And it is not necessarily for us to test, the beta testers should handle that.

When I first saw Netflix open directly, no profile screen, no splash screen, my first reaction was - COOL. My second thought was, how are they dealing with profile restrictions?

But since all our profiles are full open, I "couldn't" test it. The best case scenerio is they use the master profile (does Netflix have that?). Worst scenerio is to use the last profile accessed. Hmm...

If that is what the did - they need to handle it!

Maybe they should determine if the account has a restrictive profile and default to the profile page?

Don't know, I just know that I like how it works for me now!


----------



## hefe

Man, I can't wait for the update. I wish I could trade with someone that doesn't like it.


----------



## Ziggie

trip1eX said:


> It's more than annoying. It's a show stopper. It's worthless without a fix. I wouldn't use the feature. And no one with kids will use it either.


We always just use the Netflix app. I love the way it's set-up and I enjoy the browse feature. For us, we just pick our profile and move on.

However, I can understand how this would be a problem for those that don't use the app.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## hefe

I have no use for a horse, although One pass would have been great last night. For some reason, the TiVo didn't record episodes 3 and 4 of Agent Carter. Didn't realize that they were available but not recorded since we don't pay that close attention, and the My Shows list lets us know what's available. So when we went to watch last night, there was a moment of confusion. Aren't there new episodes? Oh, check Hulu...ah, there is an episode to stream. Had that episode been displayed and accessible from the show list, I'd have been delighted.


----------



## Robin

I used it last night watching Downton Abbey (I'm rewatching from the beginning). Love it. 

I've also set 1Ps for the streaming shows I watch like OitNB and House of Cards. I'm looking forward to them just showing up on the NP list rather than having to remember when they restart. I don't follow any entertainment news so I often miss it.

I understand why some people are disappointed with the new limitations and I hope TiVo comes up with a solution but for me it's been great.


----------



## trip1eX

Ziggie said:


> We always just use the Netflix app. I love the way it's set-up and I enjoy the browse feature. For us, we just pick our profile and move on.
> 
> However, I can understand how this would be a problem for those that don't use the app.


I'm with you. I always just used the app. And never had a problem with it.

But I'm talking about the new OnePass feature which shows Netflix content in your Now Playing list. It sounds like you can't launch a more adult show from your Now Playing list if your kid last used Netflix. If that's true then it sounds like a show stopper to me for anyone with kids. It defeats the purpose if you have to go into the app first and select your profile.


----------



## Ziggie

trip1eX said:


> I'm talking about the new OnePass feature which shows Netflix content in your Now Playing list.


Right, I understand. I was just saying that, for us, I prefer to use the stand-alone app as in Find TV, Movies & Videos > Netflix. By doing that, we don't run into what @abovethesink experienced.

I do realize that it could present a real problem for those that go through the My Shows list. I agree it's something that TiVo needs to address.


----------



## aaronwt

Robin said:


> I used it last night watching Downton Abbey (I'm rewatching from the beginning). Love it.
> 
> I've also set 1Ps for the streaming shows I watch like OitNB and House of Cards. I'm looking forward to them just showing up on the NP list rather than having to remember when they restart. I don't follow any entertainment news so I often miss it.
> 
> I understand why some people are disappointed with the new limitations and I hope TiVo comes up with a solution but for me it's been great.


That sounds like a great idea for those streaming original shows. I need to setup some OnePasses for the Netflix and Amazon shows I watch.


----------



## lessd

NorthAlabama said:


> i haven't received the 20.4.6 update, and my tivo didn't pick up last night's show either, so i would hold the guide data responsible.


OK I feel better, as it not a One Pass problem. It just that it never happened in the past, but I never checked the title of repeated 60 Minutes as it on all summer.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lessd said:


> OK I feel better, as it not a One Pass problem. It just that it never happened in the past, but I never checked the title of repeated 60 Minutes as it on all summer.


according to the ratings thread, it was a repeat.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

I searched for a movie today. TiVo found it and only gave Xfinity as a source, saying it wasn't available to record. Xfinity wanted $7.99 to rent it, so I went to Amazon.com to see what it would cost to just buy a DVD or Blu-Ray. When I got to the page, it offered it as a streaming video. So I go back to the TiVo and open the Amazon app, search for the movie, and there it is: Rent for $2.99.

So much for OnePass showing me all the available options.


----------



## Dan203

Sometimes there are multiple versions of the movie in search. It has something to do with the data provided by each service. The default sort for search is by popularity, so sometimes the alternative versions of a movie are further down on the list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I've found the new search (the one they've been using for a while now, well before One Pass) to be vastly inferior to the old one. Although that might be a factor of how I use it (I just want to know what's going to show on my TiVo in the next two weeks), with the new functionality that I don't need coming at the cost of the old functionality that I do need.


----------



## Arcady

Dan203 said:


> Sometimes there are multiple versions of the movie in search. It has something to do with the data provided by each service. The default sort for search is by popularity, so sometimes the alternative versions of a movie are further down on the list.


This particular movie cannot be mistaken. The first word of the movie only exists in the title of that one movie. A manual search for the title returns exactly one movie on TiVo, on Amazon, and on Xfinity.

TiVo was simply missing the movie as available on Amazon when doing a TiVo search.

As an aside, this forum is showing me a banner ad from Amazon right now for the movie in question.


----------



## Dan203

Like all things with TiVo the functionality is only as good as the data provided to them.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

Dan203 said:


> Like all things with TiVo the functionality is only as good as the data provided to them.


Right, but if I search for a movie, and the TiVo tells me the only place to get it is Xfinity, and it turns out that is wrong, why should I trust anything that TiVo Search or OnePass tells me?

I searched for one 37 year old movie and got incomplete results. This isn't bad Tribune data. This is for a movie available on Amazon, which I can find in the Amazon app search, on the same TiVo.


----------



## ncted

I set up a 1P for The Daily Show streaming only, new episodes only. However, the new episode did not show up My Shows this morning, even though there was a new show available on Hulu this morning. How often is the data for streaming supposed to be updated? I would have expected the new episode to show up as soon as it was available on Hulu.


----------



## Dan203

Arcady said:


> Right, but if I search for a movie, and the TiVo tells me the only place to get it is Xfinity, and it turns out that is wrong, why should I trust anything that TiVo Search or OnePass tells me?
> 
> I searched for one 37 year old movie and got incomplete results. This isn't bad Tribune data. This is for a movie available on Amazon, which I can find in the Amazon app search, on the same TiVo.


I've had this happen for shows that I can clearly find in the guide. There seems to be some disconnect between the data used for search and the data used for everything else.

I've also seen this same thing using the universal search option on my Samsung smart TV. It will list a movie available to rent in one service but not another, but if I check the app directly it's clearly there.

Manipulating data from multiple sources to fit into a single search string is hard.


----------



## aaronwt

WoW!! This is great!! I just added several streaming only shows using One Pass. I love how it now shows up on the My SHows list. ANd when new episodes are available they will pop up like a new recording does. This is Sweet!


----------



## mrizzo80

ncted said:


> I set up a 1P for The Daily Show streaming only, new episodes only. However, the new episode did not show up My Shows this morning, even though there was a new show available on Hulu this morning. How often is the data for streaming supposed to be updated? I would have expected the new episode to show up as soon as it was available on Hulu.


I don't think it is in real-time. I think OTT content availability updates occur in batches. I've noticed titles released to Amazon Prime streaming on a given day aren't reflected as such on TiVo until the following day.

They may update content every 2/4/8 hours. Or at midnight PST once per day.

Edit: We may find out for sure the day House of Cards S3 gets released -- and whether or not everybody's 1P shows new episodes that day or not.


----------



## ncted

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't think it is in real-time. I think OTT content availability updates occur in batches. I've noticed titles released to Amazon Prime streaming on a given day aren't reflected as such on TiVo until the following day.
> 
> They may update content every 2/4/8 hours. Or at midnight PST once per day.
> 
> Edit: We may find out for sure the day House of Cards S3 gets released -- and whether or not everybody's 1P shows new episodes that day or not.


The 2/3 episode still hasn't shown up, so it clearly isn't more than 1 time per day.


----------



## tatergator1

Arcady said:


> Right, but if I search for a movie, and the TiVo tells me the only place to get it is Xfinity, and it turns out that is wrong, why should I trust anything that TiVo Search or OnePass tells me?
> 
> I searched for one 37 year old movie and got incomplete results. This isn't bad Tribune data. This is for a movie available on Amazon, which I can find in the Amazon app search, on the same TiVo.


In the settings menu under "My Video Providers" do you have both Amazon items selected? One is for the Prime database, the other for the paid content database.


----------



## usc-fan

aaronwt said:


> WoW!! This is great!! I just added several streaming only shows using One Pass. I love how it now shows up on the My SHows list. ANd when new episodes are available they will pop up like a new recording does. This is Sweet!


That really awesome.

Hope they push more streaming services. Love to have FXX and HBO GO.


----------



## morac

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't think it is in real-time. I think OTT content availability updates occur in batches. I've noticed titles released to Amazon Prime streaming on a given day aren't reflected as such on TiVo until the following day.


I'm pretty sure data isn't updated in real time. I've had a number of instances where I searched for movies or TV shows and "found" them on Xfinity, but when I went to play them I got an error. I found out that they had been removed weeks earlier. This was awhile ago, so maybe the update timeframe has shortened, but it was pretty long.


----------



## hefe

ncted said:


> The 2/3 episode still hasn't shown up, so it clearly isn't more than 1 time per day.


The Daily Show never showed up for me either, but The Nightly Show did. Must be a guide data issue. It also shows no upcoming episodes for The Daily Show.


----------



## jcthorne

nooneuknow said:


> It feels like it won't be long before the only thing that can't be blamed on bad 3rd-party data is hardware failure. That aside, TiVo can blame the user. I love the direction of the future.
> 
> How did GM not find a way to blame bad data for the ignition switches?


They did of sorts. They blamed the third party supplier but did not get them very far, it was their own internal design that they could not admit was wrong.


----------



## lpwcomp

I do not understand why people are suggesting creating a high priority "NEW only" ARWL and a lower priority "New & repeats" all channels 1P. It seems to me that the better option is to create a high priority "New only", single channel 1P and a lower priority "New & repeats", all channels ARWL.


----------



## RoyK

lpwcomp said:


> I do not understand why people are suggesting creating a high priority "NEW only" ARWL and a lower priority "New & repeats" all channels 1P. It seems to me that the better option is to create a high priority "New only", single channel 1P and a lower priority "New & repeats", all channels ARWL.


Some programs have re-runs aired on several channels. Usually each channel airs the programs in episode order - important because often one episode is continued in the next. An ARWL New & repeat for all channels will grab these episodes and intermix them. A single channel 1P wouldn't do that.

Assuming HD takes precedence over SD a new only ARWL will grab the new episodes in HD.


----------



## Arcady

tatergator1 said:


> In the settings menu under "My Video Providers" do you have both Amazon items selected? One is for the Prime database, the other for the paid content database.


You nailed it. I had Prime selected but not regular old Instant Video. Once I turned that on, the movie showed up in a search, along with Xfinity.

I wonder why Amazon is split into two this way?


----------



## RoyK

Arcady said:


> You nailed it. I had Prime selected but not regular old Instant Video. Once I turned that on, the movie showed up in a search, along with Xfinity.
> 
> I wonder why Amazon is split into two this way?


Because of tightwads like me who might download a prime show since I do have prime and would occur no additional cost (not the same as free btw) but rarely ever pay extra for the privilege.


----------



## aaronwt

RoyK said:


> Because of tightwads like me who might download a prime show since I do have prime and would occur no additional cost (not the same as free btw) but rarely ever pay extra for the privilege.


Prime is streaming only. To download that same show costs money.


----------



## lpwcomp

RoyK said:


> Some programs have re-runs aired on several channels. Usually each channel airs the programs in episode order - important because often one episode is continued in the next. An ARWL New & repeat for all channels will grab these episodes and intermix them. A single channel 1P wouldn't do that.
> 
> Assuming HD takes precedence over SD a new only ARWL will grab the new episodes in HD.


I still don't see the problem. Just sort the group by season.


----------



## RoyK

lpwcomp said:


> I still don't see the problem. Just sort the group by season.


If that works for you go for it


----------



## epstewart

My Roamio Plus just got the OnePass software update. I consider it a Great Leap Forward. But although I hear OnePass is going to appear on the Premiere and Mini, I can't find it on my Premiere or Mini. Is that just because it hasn't been pushed out to those boxes yet? Or am I doing something wrong?

Also, I see OnePass on my iPad's TiVo app, but AFAIK all it lets me do is watch streaming (as opposed to recorded) material from, say, Netflix on my TV. That is, it won't play a OnePass-located Netflix video right on the iPad, whether in the Netflix app or in some other way. Can anyone else confirm that, and is that the way it's supposed to work?


----------



## Jed1

epstewart said:


> My Roamio Plus just got the OnePass software update. I consider it a Great Leap Forward. But although I hear OnePass is going to appear on the Premiere and Mini, I can't find it on my Premiere or Mini. Is that just because it hasn't been pushed out to those boxes yet? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, I see OnePass on my iPad's TiVo app, but AFAIK all it lets me do is watch streaming (as opposed to recorded) material from, say, Netflix on my TV. That is, it won't play a OnePass-located Netflix video right on the iPad, whether in the Netflix app or in some other way. Can anyone else confirm that, and is that the way it's supposed to work?


Apparently 1P has been postponed to some other point in time. This is what TiVo support stated:


> It will be available for Premieres using the HD menus once they get the update later this year!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563153317657067521
TiVo also update the Priority Update page with a note that 1P has been delayed. If your mini is using the Premiere then it won't be updated until the Premiere is updated.
http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6


----------



## epstewart

Jed1 said:


> Apparently 1P has been postponed to some other point in time. This is what TiVo support stated:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563153317657067521
> TiVo also update the Priority Update page with a note that 1P has been delayed. If your mini is using the Premiere then it won't be updated until the Premiere is updated.
> http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6


Thanks.

My Mini is using my Roamio Plus, but I haven't yet located any 1P capability on the Mini.


----------



## tivoboy

I gotta say, I wanted to love this but don't really.

Couple things I miss.. granted, I'm only trying it out on the mini, my 4XL hasn't received the update yet.

I MISS the old search. I really liked that one could search for a show, pull it up, SELECT PREVIOUS SEASONS, and then see the episodes listed, see their name and number and SEE where one could watch them.

Now, say I search for the americans, the only options I have are:

GET THIS SHOW
Upcoming (would be new only)
CAST - blah
Bonus Features
If you like this.

WHERE is the ability to see any prior seasons. nowhere that I can find.

Second thing is, I'm not able to find the ability to select RECORD from TV AND Streaming options selection.

where is that.

Seems that missing the more comprehensive search capability is the biggest loss for me at this point I see no point.


----------



## Jed1

tivoboy said:


> I gotta say, I wanted to love this but don't really.
> 
> Couple things I miss.. granted, I'm only trying it out on the mini, my 4XL hasn't received the update yet.
> 
> I MISS the old search. I really liked that one could search for a show, pull it up, SELECT PREVIOUS SEASONS, and then see the episodes listed, see their name and number and SEE where one could watch them.
> 
> Now, say I search for the americans, the only options I have are:
> 
> GET THIS SHOW
> Upcoming (would be new only)
> CAST - blah
> Bonus Features
> If you like this.
> 
> WHERE is the ability to see any prior seasons. nowhere that I can find.
> 
> Second thing is, I'm not able to find the ability to select RECORD from TV AND Streaming options selection.
> 
> where is that.
> 
> Seems that missing the more comprehensive search capability is the biggest loss for me at this point I see no point.


I do believe you need the update on the DVR to get those features. The problem is the update for the Premieres has been postponed to some unknown date in the future. According to a tweet on TiVo Support they are saying OnePass will come to the Premieres sometime later this year.
I suggest you contact TiVo support and complain. I did today by email so I am waiting a response.


----------



## Jed1

tivoboy said:


> I gotta say, I wanted to love this but don't really.
> 
> Couple things I miss.. granted, I'm only trying it out on the mini, my 4XL hasn't received the update yet.
> 
> I MISS the old search. I really liked that one could search for a show, pull it up, SELECT PREVIOUS SEASONS, and then see the episodes listed, see their name and number and SEE where one could watch them.
> 
> Now, say I search for the americans, the only options I have are:
> 
> GET THIS SHOW
> Upcoming (would be new only)
> CAST - blah
> Bonus Features
> If you like this.
> 
> WHERE is the ability to see any prior seasons. nowhere that I can find.
> 
> Second thing is, I'm not able to find the ability to select RECORD from TV AND Streaming options selection.
> 
> where is that.
> 
> Seems that missing the more comprehensive search capability is the biggest loss for me at this point I see no point.


I do believe you need the update on the DVR to get those features. The problem is the update for the Premieres has been postponed to some unknown date in the future. According to a tweet on TiVo Support they are saying OnePass will come to the Premieres sometime later this year.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563153317657067521
I suggest you contact TiVo support and complain. I did today by email so I am waiting a response.


----------



## tivoboy

Hmm, makes sense


but, why would they update minis attached to XL4's that couldn't receive the update..doesn't this just make it confusing for folks?


----------



## jollygrunt777

I'm loving OnePass! In my area, The CW is an SD only subchannel, even on my cable package, and is broadcast in a 4:3 aspect ratio with the picture cut off on the sides. 

Now I can get the CW episodes, in HD, in the My Shows tab via my Hulu+ subscription as if I had recorded them.

It works great so far.


----------



## CoxInPHX

tivoboy said:


> Now, say I search for the americans, the only options I have are:
> 
> GET THIS SHOW
> Upcoming (would be new only)
> CAST - blah
> Bonus Features
> If you like this.
> 
> WHERE is the ability to see any prior seasons. nowhere that I can find.


Is it true with OnePass that the Episode Listings by season is gone from Explore this show?

Explore this show
> Episodes


----------



## Arcady

CoxInPHX said:


> Is it true with OnePass that the Episode Listings by season is gone from Explore this show?
> 
> Explore this show
> > Episodes


It is still there on my Mini, which is connected to a Roamio.

The Mini will be pretty dumb about things until the host DVR has the update.


----------



## realityboy

Robin said:


> I used it last night watching Downton Abbey (I'm rewatching from the beginning). Love it.
> 
> I've also set 1Ps for the streaming shows I watch like OitNB and House of Cards. I'm looking forward to them just showing up on the NP list rather than having to remember when they restart. I don't follow any entertainment news so I often miss it.
> 
> I understand why some people are disappointed with the new limitations and I hope TiVo comes up with a solution but for me it's been great.


I'm glad to hear that part is working well. I rarely rewatch or need previous seasons of shows that I'm current on, but if it can pop up a folder when new episodes of House of Cards is available, that's a nice feature.


----------



## epstewart

Arcady said:


> It is still there on my Mini, which is connected to a Roamio.
> 
> The Mini will be pretty dumb about things until the host DVR has the update.


My Mini is MoCA-connected to my Roamio Plus. The latter has software version 20.4.6 and has OnePass. The former has s/v 20.4.5c and does not have OnePass. I don't get it. How does a Mini get its software updates, anyway, and why would it be out of sync with its host Roamio?


----------



## epstewart

CoxInPHX said:


> Is it true with OnePass that the Episode Listings by season is gone from Explore this show?


On my Roamio+ with OnePass, the episode listings by season are there. You have to use the C button on the remote to change from "show (available)" to "show (all)."


----------



## epstewart

tivoboy said:


> I gotta say, I wanted to love this but don't really.
> 
> Couple things I miss.. granted, I'm only trying it out on the mini, my 4XL hasn't received the update yet.
> 
> I MISS the old search. I really liked that one could search for a show, pull it up, SELECT PREVIOUS SEASONS, and then see the episodes listed, see their name and number and SEE where one could watch them.
> 
> Now, say I search for the americans, the only options I have are:
> 
> GET THIS SHOW
> Upcoming (would be new only)
> CAST - blah
> Bonus Features
> If you like this.
> 
> WHERE is the ability to see any prior seasons. nowhere that I can find.
> 
> Second thing is, I'm not able to find the ability to select RECORD from TV AND Streaming options selection.
> 
> where is that.
> 
> Seems that missing the more comprehensive search capability is the biggest loss for me at this point I see no point.


When I search for House of Cards, I see:

Get this show
Upcoming
Episodes
Cast
Bonus features

Under Episodes I see the entire list. The C button on the remote allows me to switch the list among "available," "all," and "free."

Under OnePass Options  and there are several ways to bring them up  the "Include" line toggles among:

Recordings only
Streaming videos only
Recordings & streaming videos

Hope this helps ...


----------



## epstewart

Arcady said:


> I wonder why Amazon is split into two this way?


When the Amazon Instant Video thing first started, it was called Amazon Unbox, and everything that it made available cost money. They later changed the name, for some reason, to Amazon Instant Video, but they still charged for everything. Then they introduced Amazon Prime Video, in which selected material was now "free" to all who would pay for Prime membership. This added to the luster of Prime membership. The material they made "free" to Prime customers was not stuff they could sell or rent at high volume, anyway. But the whole idea of "free" video elevated awareness of Amazon Instant Video, helping it compete with the likes of Netflix.

At least, that's my take on it ...


----------



## stefandaystrom

So OnePass got installed on my Roamio the other day.

I just spotted that one show I've been recording, which is broadcast a total of 3 times a day on 2 different channels, has been recording "partial" on some days recently (due to some sort of technical problem with that channel at times).

So I want to set it to record two or all three of these showings.

But I can't figure out how to do that!

I can't find a way to set OnePass to "record all (with dupilcates)".

I also can't figure out how to set up two separate OnePasses for the same show, say each OnePass on a different channel. If I View Other Episodes, then select an episode on a different channel of the same show, I don't see an option to create a new OnePass, only an option to modify the existing OnePass.

So how in the world do I force it to record (automatically) with duplicates??? 

(This is a show that is not available via TiVo streaming, so recording duplicates are the only way I see around my problem while using TiVo.)


----------



## epstewart

stefandaystrom said:


> So OnePass got installed on my Roamio the other day.
> 
> I just spotted that one show I've been recording, which is broadcast a total of 3 times a day on 2 different channels, has been recording "partial" on some days recently (due to some sort of technical problem with that channel at times).
> 
> So I want to set it to record two or all three of these showings.
> 
> But I can't figure out how to do that!
> 
> I can't find a way to set OnePass to "record all (with dupilcates)".
> 
> I also can't figure out how to set up two separate OnePasses for the same show, say each OnePass on a different channel. If I View Other Episodes, then select an episode on a different channel of the same show, I don't see an option to create a new OnePass, only an option to modify the existing OnePass.
> 
> So how in the world do I force it to record (automatically) with duplicates???
> 
> (This is a show that is not available via TiVo streaming, so recording duplicates are the only way I see around my problem while using TiVo.)


I don't think you can do it. The best you can do is "Record: New & repeats" and "Channel: All." But if you wind up with a "partial" recording due to a transmission error at the source channel, I don't think the TiVo is able to replace it automatically with a full-length rebroadcast. That may be a feature you can request through the usual channels. Good luck with it.

Oh, and I don't think you can set up two separate OnePasses for the same show on different channels. Another feature request, maybe?


----------



## 59er

Arcady said:


> You nailed it. I had Prime selected but not regular old Instant Video. Once I turned that on, the movie showed up in a search, along with Xfinity.
> 
> I wonder why Amazon is split into two this way?


Amazon is split in two for good reasons:


Some people don't have Amazon Prime subscriptions, so they will want to opt out of seeing the "free" content that they don't actually get for free.

Separately, some people will want to opt out from having paid content displayed.


----------



## RoyK

epstewart said:


> I don't think you can do it. The best you can do is "Record: New & repeats" and "Channel: All." But if you wind up with a "partial" recording due to a transmission error at the source channel, I don't think the TiVo is able to replace it automatically with a full-length rebroadcast. That may be a feature you can request through the usual channels. Good luck with it.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think you can set up two separate OnePasses for the same show on different channels. Another feature request, maybe?


You could indeed set up two separate passes for the same show on different channels until TiVo killed it with OnePass. THe threads are full of angry customers complaining. It will get worse and louder if that capability isn't restored before the general release.


----------



## Arcady

59er said:


> Some people don't have Amazon Prime subscriptions


For some reason, I never even considered this. I've had Prime for at least 8 years.


----------



## epstewart

RoyK said:


> You could indeed set up two separate passes for the same show on different channels until TiVo killed it with OnePass. THe threads are full of angry customers complaining. It will get worse and louder if that capability isn't restored before the general release.


I am just catching up with the issue. TiVoMargret writes:

"I know some people are worried about the change that prohibits getting more than one OnePass for a show. Continuing to allow this added a lot of complication as we made the changes to support streaming video options. OnePass will let you record on 'all channels' or one specific channel."

Sounds to me like dropping the more-than-one-OnePass option in the name of reducing complication was a bad move. Any chance it can be reconsidered, Margret?


----------



## lpwcomp

Yet another "stealth" change. They eliminated the "Everything" recording option.


----------



## stefandaystrom

epstewart said:


> I don't think you can do it. The best you can do is "Record: New & repeats" and "Channel: All." But if you wind up with a "partial" recording due to a transmission error at the source channel, I don't think the TiVo is able to replace it automatically with a full-length rebroadcast. That may be a feature you can request through the usual channels. Good luck with it.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think you can set up two separate OnePasses for the same show on different channels. Another feature request, maybe?


I know TiVo has never been able to replace a "partial" recording with another one automatically. That would be a nice feature someday, but that's not my main point.

My main point is that TiVo definitely did use to have an option (besides New and New & Repeat) for "Record All (with Duplicates)". This was useful not only in cases where there are "reception" issues, but also in cases where the program guide for a given show cannot accurately tell which are different episodes and which aren't. Why in the world was this taken away???

And please don't tell me that it's because it confused newbies. TiVo could make it something you have to "opt in" to (under Settings->Recording or whatever), but it shouldn't have been completely taken away.


----------



## slowbiscuit

epstewart said:


> But if you wind up with a "partial" recording due to a transmission error at the source channel, I don't think the TiVo is able to replace it automatically with a full-length rebroadcast.


This issue has always bothered me, because the software knew it was a partial (or couldn't be recorded at all due to a tuner/signal issue) and yet the scheduler won't re-record it afterwards. Fortunately it doesn't happen very often, but when it does it always seems like it's for a show we really wanted to watch.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> Yet another "stealth" change. They eliminated the "Everything" recording option.


Remind me again ... What did "Everything" do that OnePass cannot do?


----------



## epstewart

stefandaystrom said:


> I know TiVo has never been able to replace a "partial" recording with another one automatically. That would be a nice feature someday, but that's not my main point.
> 
> My main point is that TiVo definitely did use to have an option (besides New and New & Repeat) for "Record All (with Duplicates)". This was useful not only in cases where there are "reception" issues, but also in cases where the program guide for a given show cannot accurately tell which are different episodes and which aren't. Why in the world was this taken away???
> 
> And please don't tell me that it's because it confused newbies. TiVo could make it something you have to "opt in" to (under Settings->Recording or whatever), but it shouldn't have been completely taken away.


Yes, the program guide often seems to say just the series name but not which episode it is. Maybe it's the fault of the network or channel, in that it fails to provide that information. Where does TiVo get its guide information from, anyway? It's wrong or incomplete a lot.

"Record All (with Duplicates)" needs to make a reappearance.

TiVoMargret, might you please give us a fuller explanation of why some of these capabilities were left out of OnePass?


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> This issue has always bothered me, because the software knew it was a partial (or couldn't be recorded at all due to a tuner/signal issue) and yet the scheduler won't re-record it afterwards. Fortunately it doesn't happen very often, but *when it does it always seems like it's for a show we really wanted to watch*.


Yeah, there oughtta be a law. Oh wait, there is one: Murphy's Law.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Remind me again ... What did "Everything" do that OnePass cannot do?


 Don't know if it's really gone in software update or not, but I think that is referring to option to record all episodes, including repeats and duplicates. i.e. Truly record every episode there is regardless of 28 day rule. Never used it myself but this is another example of an option that was taken away in sacrifice for OnePass implementation. Seems like too many such sacrifices were made IMO as is becoming clear in this thread.


----------



## lpwcomp

The option used to be "All (including repeats)". At some point for Series 4 and later it was changed to "Everything", which is what it is on my Premieres. It is now gone from ny Roamios.


----------



## tomhorsley

lpwcomp said:


> Yet another "stealth" change. They eliminated the "Everything" recording option.


If that's really gone I'm gonna be pissed. I use that to record every Doctor Who episode so I can sort through the duplicates and find the best copy to transcode and save permanently (sometimes cable company inserted commercials clip dialog, sometimes breaking news or weather scrolls across the screen, sometimes there is just a glitch in the signal for a moment).


----------



## L David Matheny

stefandaystrom said:


> I know TiVo has never been able to replace a "partial" recording with another one automatically. That would be a nice feature someday, but that's not my main point.


I've made that point several times. I'm OTA-only, and reception issues happen for us more than they do (or should anyway) for cable users. TiVo needs to log uncorrected errors as part of the metadata for each recording. That could allow automatic rerecording, and the same data would also allow users to judge a recording's quality easily (before watching it) to decide whether we want to manually rerecord while there are still showings in the schedule.



stefandaystrom said:


> My main point is that TiVo definitely did use to have an option (besides New and New & Repeat) for "Record All (with Duplicates)". This was useful not only in cases where there are "reception" issues, but also in cases where the program guide for a given show cannot accurately tell which are different episodes and which aren't. Why in the world was this taken away???
> 
> And please don't tell me that it's because it confused newbies. TiVo could make it something you have to "opt in" to (under Settings->Recording or whatever), but it shouldn't have been completely taken away.


Wow! I hadn't seen that change mentioned before. It's certainly not obvious why "Everything" (including duplicates) would be removed. It isn't even related to the silly idea that there _must_ be only one "OnePass" for the sake of grammatical correctness. I also agree that companies don't generally serve either their interests or those of their customers by assuming that the customers will be too stupid to operate the equipment.


----------



## aaronwt

Arcady said:


> For some reason, I never even considered this. I've had Prime for at least 8 years.


I've had prime for close to ten years, but I still get streaming content from Amazon that I pay for.


----------



## Ziggie

aaronwt said:


> I've had prime for close to ten years, but I still get streaming content from Amazon that I pay for.


Did you sign up for Prime the day it was announced?


----------



## astrohip

epstewart said:


> Remind me again ... What did "Everything" do that OnePass cannot do?


Record every single episode that airs. Every. Episode. For cable shows that air weekly (for example), then air repeats several times during the following week until the next new episode, "Everything" would record every single one of those showings. You might end up with 5 or 10 or more recordings of the same episode.

I have used that on several occasions over the years. It has a few very specific uses, just like multiple SPs did. While I understand why they did away with multiple SPs (although I don't agree), I really have no idea why they did away with "Record Everything".


----------



## aaronwt

Ziggie said:


> Did you sign up for Prime the day it was announced?


Apparently soon after. I first signed up in Spring 2005. And they recently had their ten year anniversary.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## L David Matheny

nooneuknow said:


> My workaround for when some world-scale news event, or some sports event, borked many of my shows, was to do a CPI&TDL style reboot, wiping my TiVo history, effectively making it forget what it recorded (or thinks it did).


That's a fairly drastic workaround. And (as you imply) this is the reason why people have asked that we be able to delete items from the history list. When the guide is wrong, a season pass can think it's recording a requested show, but in reality something entirely different was aired. We notice that and delete the recording, but that doesn't affect the scheduler, which (applying the 28-day rule) doesn't record other airings because it "knows" that the episode was already recorded. Simple deletion of the bogus history entry would allow the scheduler to work as intended.


----------



## epstewart

astrohip said:


> Record every single episode that airs. Every. Episode. For cable shows that air weekly (for example), then air repeats several times during the following week until the next new episode, "Everything" would record every single one of those showings. You might end up with 5 or 10 or more recordings of the same episode.
> 
> I have used that on several occasions over the years. It has a few very specific uses, just like multiple SPs did. While I understand why they did away with multiple SPs (although I don't agree), I really have no idea why they did away with "Record Everything".


I know TiVoMargret said multiple SPs added too much complication to the OnePass effort, but I don't really understand why. What's your take on that?


----------



## epstewart

nooneuknow said:


> ... it comes down to the fact that our TiVos rely on correct guide data, and the workarounds we have found to deal with it being incorrect, are taken out in stealth ...


A crucial point. If the guide data were always reliable, probably no one would ever want an "Everything" option.


----------



## epstewart

L David Matheny said:


> That's a fairly drastic workaround. And (as you imply) this is the reason why people have asked that we be able to delete items from the history list. When the guide is wrong, a season pass can think it's recording a requested show, but in reality something entirely different was aired. We notice that and delete the recording, but that doesn't affect the scheduler, which (applying the 28-day rule) doesn't record other airings because it "knows" that the episode was already recorded. Simple deletion of the bogus history entry would allow the scheduler to work as intended.


The ability to delete items manually from the recording history would go a long way toward fixing people's complaints with OnePass, no?


----------



## L David Matheny

epstewart said:


> The ability to delete items manually from the recording history would go a long way toward fixing people's complaints with OnePass, no?


No, that would be nice (and probably easy to code), but it's a relatively minor thing. The biggest OnePass change was eliminating the prioritized, channel-specific scheduling power of season passes, especially using multiple season passes (for the same show on different channels). That's a terrible loss, but I can imagine that such sophisticated scheduling logic does complicate TiVo's software. The strangest change is eliminating the "Everything" (including duplicates) recording option, since it's hard to imagine why that couldn't be programmed easily. Maybe they're worried that some clueless user will specify that option in an all-channel season pass for a show with many repeats and then wonder why he has scheduling conflicts and a full disk drive.


----------



## epstewart

L David Matheny said:


> No, that would be nice (and probably easy to code), but it's a relatively minor thing. The biggest OnePass change was eliminating the prioritized, channel-specific scheduling power of season passes, especially using multiple season passes (for the same show on different channels). That's a terrible loss, but I can imagine that such sophisticated scheduling logic does complicate TiVo's software. The strangest change is eliminating the "Everything" (including duplicates) recording option, since it's hard to imagine why that couldn't be programmed easily. Maybe they're worried that some clueless user will specify that option in an all-channel season pass for a show with many repeats and then wonder why he has scheduling conflicts and a full disk drive.


Your points are concise and well taken. But I admit I don't quite see why, programming-wise, the logic necessary to implement multiple 1Ps for a given show would over-complicate TiVo's software ... particularly because that logic was already there with Season Passes. Adding in the interrogation of streaming sources would seemingly yield, for every "duplicative" 1P, the same list of streaming sources. The user, after all, doesn't need to select which source to utilize until initiating play. Does it matter, in that case, which 1P was used to get at the streaming source list?


----------



## astrohip

epstewart said:


> A crucial point. If the guide data were always reliable, probably no one would ever want an "Everything" option.


The reasons I use Everything had nothing to do with guide data. I would venture a guess maybe half of the Everything users were because of bad guide data, but the other half had weird, user-specific reasons (like me).

But we'll never know...


----------



## L David Matheny

epstewart said:


> But I admit I don't quite see why, programming-wise, the logic necessary to implement multiple 1Ps for a given show would over-complicate TiVo's software ... particularly because that logic was already there with Season Passes. Adding in the interrogation of streaming sources would seemingly yield, for every "duplicative" 1P, the same list of streaming sources. The user, after all, doesn't need to select which source to utilize until initiating play. Does it matter, in that case, which 1P was used to get at the streaming source list?


Yes, the complicated scheduling logic was already there with season passes, so why not leave it? If every (multiple) OnePass for a show contained "duplicative" streaming source listings, that could seem cluttered (how tacky!) and could cause repetitive server accesses (without clever programming to load one list and then point to it from multiple places). And unless we're forced to view everything in groups (folders), where would they display the streaming sources? Of course, they should also allow the old date-sorted, ungrouped view, which would simply not display the streaming sources. Switching views requires only one button press.

I fear that TiVo discarded the old sophisticated scheduling logic and wrote new simplified code from scratch which forces everything relating to a show to be viewed as one group (folder). That's simple and neat, but it lacks the power of the old season passes. And I fear that having taken such a drastic step, they may be reluctant to rethink their decision, regardless of the consequences. But as H. L. Mencken said, "For every problem, there is a solution that is simple, elegant, and wrong."


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## lpwcomp

L David Matheny said:


> I fear that TiVo discarded the old sophisticated scheduling logic and wrote new simplified code from scratch which forces everything relating to a show to be viewed as one group (folder). That's simple and neat, but it lacks the power of the old season passes. And I fear that having taken such a drastic step, they may be reluctant to rethink their decision, regardless of the consequences. But as H. L. Mencken said, "For every problem, there is a solution that is simple, elegant, and wrong."


I seriously doubt that implementing One Pass enabled them to simplify the scheduling logic in any way.


----------



## L David Matheny

lpwcomp said:


> I seriously doubt that implementing One Pass enabled them to simplify the scheduling logic in any way.


I was thinking that they simplified the scheduling logic by no longer allowing multiple season passes for the same show. But they still have to schedule multiple season passes for different shows, so maybe the conflict-resolution code really wouldn't change much, which makes it all the more amazing that they would just discard such a powerful feature. And the addition of streaming options may complicate the user interface, but it shouldn't affect the scheduling logic since streaming can't be scheduled. So maybe there is hope that this was just a poor design choice which can be reconsidered.


----------



## jcthorne

L David Matheny said:


> Yes, the complicated scheduling logic was already there with season passes, so why not leave it? If every (multiple) OnePass for a show contained "duplicative" streaming source listings, that could seem cluttered (how tacky!) and could cause repetitive server accesses (without clever programming to load one list and then point to it from multiple places). And unless we're forced to view everything in groups (folders), where would they display the streaming sources? Of course, they should also allow the old date-sorted, ungrouped view, which would simply not display the streaming sources. Switching views requires only one button press.
> 
> I fear that TiVo discarded the old sophisticated scheduling logic and wrote new simplified code from scratch which forces everything relating to a show to be viewed as one group (folder). That's simple and neat, but it lacks the power of the old season passes. And I fear that having taken such a drastic step, they may be reluctant to rethink their decision, regardless of the consequences. But as H. L. Mencken said, "For every problem, there is a solution that is simple, elegant, and wrong."


I think if they simply added an option to wishlists to be channel specific, they would have 90% of the old functionality restored without the complications of multiple one passes.


----------



## epstewart

L David Matheny said:


> Yes, the complicated scheduling logic was already there with season passes, so why not leave it? If every (multiple) OnePass for a show contained "duplicative" streaming source listings, that could seem cluttered (how tacky!) and could cause repetitive server accesses (without clever programming to load one list and then point to it from multiple places). And unless we're forced to view everything in groups (folders), where would they display the streaming sources? Of course, they should also allow the old date-sorted, ungrouped view, which would simply not display the streaming sources. Switching views requires only one button press.
> 
> I fear that TiVo discarded the old sophisticated scheduling logic and wrote new simplified code from scratch which forces everything relating to a show to be viewed as one group (folder). That's simple and neat, but it lacks the power of the old season passes. And I fear that having taken such a drastic step, they may be reluctant to rethink their decision, regardless of the consequences. But as H. L. Mencken said, "For every problem, there is a solution that is simple, elegant, and wrong."


Very insightful.

But I think the point about excessive clutter when each "duplicative" OnePass references an identical list of streaming sources is not well taken. The list only appears, and really only matters, when you navigate to a specific episode and bring up "Watch now."

As for repetitive server accesses, it depends on whether the servers are being "pre-interrogated" prior to the user bringing up "Watch now." I'm seeing a slight delay each time I select a possibly streamable episode, and only then do I see "Watch now," with its list of streaming services. That is, there's no delay in navigating My shows->Downton Abbey->(list of streamable episodes), but when I select, say, "S1 E1," there is a delay before I see the "Watch now" list. Maybe that's when the streaming sources are interrogated? If so, then would there be any problem of excessive server queries?

Your point about forcing everything into My Shows groups: it's a valid one, of course. Why was it done? Clearly, it had to do with combining streaming with recordings, in implementing OnePass. But one might think it oughtn't apply when the user chooses "Recordings only" ... in which case, one might think the old functionality could still prevail: record "everything," allow multiple season passes for each show.


----------



## L David Matheny

epstewart said:


> As for repetitive server accesses, it depends on whether the servers are being "pre-interrogated" prior to the user bringing up "Watch now." I'm seeing a slight delay each time I select a possibly streamable episode, and only then do I see "Watch now," with its list of streaming services. That is, there's no delay in navigating My shows->Downton Abbey->(list of streamable episodes), but when I select, say, "S1 E1," there is a delay before I see the "Watch now" list. Maybe that's when the streaming sources are interrogated? If so, then would there be any problem of excessive server queries?


So maybe there isn't any performance-related issue with multiple season passes (for the same show) after all, if they fetch needed data only when necessary (which is probably smart). And since there are already multiple season passes (for different shows) for the scheduler to handle anyway, maybe our idea of drastic change is just some system analyst's idea of what would look nice and clean.



epstewart said:


> Your point about forcing everything into My Shows groups: it's a valid one, of course. Why was it done? Clearly, it had to do with combining streaming with recordings, in implementing OnePass. But one might think it oughtn't apply when the user chooses "Recordings only" ... in which case, one might think the old functionality could still prevail: record "everything," allow multiple season passes for each show.


I still think this is mostly a display issue. But I can't see any of the 20.4.6 changes yet, so my thinking can be a bit fuzzy. The more I think about it, the more I'm unclear as to why TiVo had to make the jarring changes they did. I hope they can at least provide a rationale for all of this, or preferably just put back the old, time-tested functionality. That power has been used by many.


----------



## Diana Collins

I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Diana Collins said:


> I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.


this has been my line of thought since 1p was introduced.


----------



## lpwcomp

Diana Collins said:


> I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.





NorthAlabama said:


> this has been my line of thought since 1p was introduced.


It could also explain the elimination of the "Everything" option. If you want to watch an episode of a current series, either from a prior season or because a recent episode is unwatchable for one reason or another, you're supposed to do it via one of the streaming services rather than recording it.


----------



## L David Matheny

Diana Collins said:


> I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.


So, TiVo developed a convenient, integrated way to stream (OnePass), but the streaming providers still wouldn't port their apps unless TiVo also crippled their DVRs to take away their competitive advantage in handling cable and broadcast content?? I hope TiVo isn't that desperate. Besides, I thought their new BFFs were supposed to be the cable companies.


----------



## nycityuser

L David Matheny said:


> When the guide is wrong, a season pass can think it's recording a requested show, but in reality something entirely different was aired. We notice that and delete the recording, but that doesn't affect the scheduler, which (applying the 28-day rule) doesn't record other airings because it "knows" that the episode was already recorded. Simple deletion of the bogus history entry would allow the scheduler to work as intended.


Well, my solution is: before deleting the recording look for upcoming episodes and set the DVR to record one of them. It takes less than a minute. Then delete the "bad" recording.


----------



## L David Matheny

nycityuser said:


> Well, my solution is: before deleting the recording look for upcoming episodes and set the DVR to record one of them. It takes less than a minute. Then delete the "bad" recording.


That's the workaround I also use. But if we could just delete the erroneous entry from recording history, then the scheduler could do most of the work. OTOH, the workaround does have the advantage that we see immediately whether there is another upcoming showing, and we can schedule an SD showing even if we normally record only HD (although I often have SD season passes backing up the HD ones). This is certainly a minor issue compared to the others being discussed.


----------



## HarperVision

Diana Collins said:


> I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.





NorthAlabama said:


> this has been my line of thought since 1p was introduced.


And mine as well. They see the writing on the wall as to where the TV business is headed.


----------



## stefandaystrom

epstewart said:


> A crucial point. If the guide data were always reliable, probably no one would ever want an "Everything" option.


No, there are other reasons for using "Everything":


"Reception" idiosyncrasies (more like with OTA but in some cases with cable too on some channels).
A channel that repeats shows but has a habit of shows being broken into (or pre-empted at the very last minute) by breaking news, weather alerts, local games running over, whatever.
A show that's locally delayed (from the network feed) and that local station has recurring intermittent problems with their delay technology (used to be videotapes with tracking problems, now it's something else). (This last one may be more common in mountain time or further west; it's not as common in eastern/central time where most stations take the network feed live. Though on PBS it can happen just about anywhere!)
In any of these cases, you may want to record each showing just to increase the chances that one of them will be complete and of good quality, even though you know for sure in advance that all of them are exactly the same episode.


----------



## stefandaystrom

lpwcomp said:


> It could also explain the elimination of the "Everything" option. If you want to watch an episode of a current series, either from a prior season or because a recent episode is unwatchable for one reason or another, you're supposed to do it via one of the streaming services rather than recording it.


Great. Except that there are tons of shows which are not available from any supported streaming services. (They may or may not be available for streaming on some website only accessible with a computer, but even when they are they may have a time limit and you may have recorded it and wanted to watch it beyond that time limit, and only then realize it's unwatchable once it's not available for streaming anywhere.)

I'm not talking about popular drama/comedy series. I'm talking about shows that might be in the "news/information/reality" categories, and/or might be local to a particular market, and those are rarely available from TiVo's available streaming or download services.


----------



## tatergator1

lpwcomp said:


> It could also explain the elimination of the "Everything" option. If you want to watch an episode of a current series, either from a prior season or because a recent episode is unwatchable for one reason or another, you're supposed to do it via one of the streaming services rather than recording it.


Or for Tivo's real market, MSOs, it's a quick hook into the MSO's VOD catalog. I really think that's one of the most powerful arguments for OnePass. People forget that, while retail subs were where it all started for Tivo, we are not the target audience anymore.


----------



## lpwcomp

stefandaystrom said:


> Great. Except that there are tons of shows which are not available from any supported streaming services. (They may or may not be available for streaming on some website only accessible with a computer, but even when they are they may have a time limit and you may have recorded it and wanted to watch it beyond that time limit, and only then realize it's unwatchable once it's not available for streaming anywhere.)
> 
> I'm not talking about popular drama/comedy series. I'm talking about shows that might be in the "news/information/reality" categories, and/or might be local to a particular market, and those are rarely available from TiVo's available streaming or download services.


I was just speculating on what might have been TiVo's motivation for the changes. FWIW, I think what they did is a bad thing, even though it doesn't directly affect me.


----------



## humbb

Diana Collins said:


> I wonder if some of this isn't on purpose? Maybe the way they got Vudu and Amazon to port their apps to TiVo was by touting that they were introducing OnePass and that it would drive more traffic to their streaming services? After all, if you let OnePass create folders of multiple seasons of a show, it will add them all, many of which may be available on Amazon and/or Vudu, perhaps getting some users to spend a couple of bucks to watch a back episode.


It's possible, but I'm not so sure. If I'm Amazon/Vudu and I have enough clout with Tivo where I can control the elimination of multiple SP's and the "Record Everything" option, don't you think I would also want Tivo to eliminate the Video Providers check boxes and the "Don't Include" option for displaying Buy or Rent (which can also be made a OnePass default option)?

Note though, the Don't Include Buy or Rent doesn't seem to work for XOD, so I guess Comcast has a different kind of clout.


----------



## lpwcomp

tatergator1 said:


> Or for Tivo's real market, MSOs, it's a quick hook into the MSO's VOD catalog. I really think that's one of the most powerful arguments for OnePass. People forget that, while retail subs were where it all started for Tivo, we are not the target audience anymore.


Except that most MSOs don't support access to VOD via TiVo.


----------



## tatergator1

lpwcomp said:


> Except that most MSOs don't support access to VOD via TiVo.


My point is that, ultimately, Tivo in the coming years will become even more about the software, not the hardware. They've got a few deals with small MSO's like RCN, CableOne, Suddenlink, etc. and the big deal with VirginMedia in the UK, as well as Comcast VOD integration for retail Tivos.

Tivo is innovating towards being the software provider. We know they've patented the techniques behind OnePass. It's a compelling innovation for a typical MSO customer who casually uses their DVR. I would also argue that OnePass is a crucial part of Tivo's cloud DVR initiative, which is targeted at MSOs


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nycityuser

As a contrast to all the complaints here I just want to say that I so far like the new OnePass.

I've been a TiVo user for over 10 years. I have over 150 "Season Passes" which are now "OnePasses". My shows are still getting recorded as they were before.

But I liked putting two of Amazon Prime's original series in my Now Playing List to remind me to watch them. I finally binged 7 episodes of one of them on my TiVo over the weekend - the first time I've "binged" anything to that extent. Not having to switch over to my Roku to watch makes it more likely that I'll take a look. TiVo has me so accustomed to perusing my Now Playing List for all of my viewing that adding streaming just gives me more choices.

UPDATE: Another poster asked how long it's been since I received the update with OnePass. I don't specifically remember but it's been about two weeks.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## hefe

I'm loving OnePass, personally. I never used multiple SPs or the "Everything" setting, so none of that affects me. 

The only issue I've had seems to be a guide bug or something where my Daily Show 1P was not showing new episodes.

Setting up Netflix shows (House of Cards, etc) and movies that I intend to watch, and old series that I want to watch that I haven't seen before as items in "My Shows" is pretty awesome.


----------



## RoyK

hefe said:


> I'm loving OnePass, personally. I never used multiple SPs or the "Everything" setting, so none of that affects me.
> 
> The only issue I've had seems to be a guide bug or something where my Daily Show 1P was not showing new episodes.
> 
> Setting up Netflix shows (House of Cards, etc) and movies that I intend to watch, and old series that I want to watch that I haven't seen before as items in "My Shows" is pretty awesome.


You haven't been doing that with instant queues all along?


----------



## hefe

RoyK said:


> You haven't been doing that with instant queues all along?


Putting streaming content in "My Shows?" Right in the main TiVo interface?

No, I haven't.


----------



## bradleys

hefe said:


> Putting streaming content in "My Shows?" Right in the main TiVo interface?
> 
> No, I haven't.


I absolutely love the ability to queue up movies that I want to watch. I was browsing Netflix over the weekend and added several!


----------



## murgatroyd

As previously requested, I've gone through my SP manager on my TiVoHD to take a look at the baseball situation. This is pre-spring-cleaning so some of these SPs need to be cleaned out. We'll ignore the problem of HD vs. SP channels at the moment, since in October I did not have an HD TV and I wasn't watching any HD channels at that time.

I have: 
Little League Baseball on ESPN
Little League Baseball on ESPN2
Little League Baseball on ABC

The 2014 World Series on FOX

MLB Baseball on NBC
MLB Baseball on TBS
MLB Baseball on FOX
MLB Baseball on CSNBA
MLB Baseball on CSNCA2A
MLB Baseball on FS1

For the LLWS, having all of the SPs collapsed into a OnePass wouldn't be so bad for me, because I generally try to watch the whole thing. But losing the ability to do separate SPs means that people who only want to watch the games from the US teams and not watch the International Divisions means that they will now have go though and unselect all those games by hand.

Having all the MLB SPs collapsed into one means that I don't have the ability to tweak the recording priority of any of the SPs for the different channels, depending on what time of year it is.

During the regular season, I can keep CSN Bay Area and CSN California near the top of the list so I can see the Giants (CSNBA) and As (CSNCA) games, and push down any of the others which are primarily of interest during the post-season to the bottom of the SP priority list.

That allows me to not have the national games on TBS or the other national channels clobbering all my other recordings, and it means I don't have to remember to re-set the SPs every post-season -- all I have to do is tweak the priority in the SP Manager as needed, and maybe bump up the priority of the few local games that get broadcast on our local FOX or NBC stations.

Once my old TiVo dies and I'm forced to buy a Roamio, how will I be able to set a OnePass to record only my local games, plus the post-season games? I don't see how I can do it.

I also have discovered from having an ARWL for figure skating that the ARWL regularly scheduled recordings for channels which I did not receive, which I had de-selected in my 'Channels I receive' List. *If* the OnePass exhibits similar behavior, this is going to really screw up anyone who might want to take out the HD channels from their list because they don't get them, or because they want to save hard disk space; or conversely, someone who prefers to watch in HD and takes the SD channels out of their channels list. I don't have one of the newer TiVos with OnePass, so I can't say.

The older way of doing things was extremely flexible -- a user could schedule SPs for their preferred channel (which could be preferred because of local reception, a more advantageous timeslot, or some other reason) at a high priority, then schedule an SP on a different channel as a backup in case something went wrong, and (further down on the list) an auto-recording WL for repeats on channels you didn't know about.

I understand that some users have clamored for all of the episodes of the same shows to be in the same folder, but now that TiVo has done that, it has destroyed a great deal of flexibility that many of us have come to rely on. Why couldn't the OnePass have been added as a super-SP for those users who wanted it, leaving the bread-and-butter everyday SP alone for those of us who don't stream?

This is somewhat like music systems and databases which are set up for people who listen to pop music -- they largely ignore the needs of people who listen to whole albums, broadway shows, or classical music, whose need for handling recordings goes beyond the level of the single song. TiVo has crippled what was a spectacular DVR by deciding that people who stream episodic TV shows are the only customers who matter.


----------



## RoyK

bradleys said:


> I absolutely love the ability to queue up movies that I want to watch. I was browsing Netflix over the weekend and added several!


I can view a similar list in the Netflix app on my roamio, on my phone, my nexus 7,my computer, my blue ray player, my raspberry pi, my desktops, and my laptops. Forgive me for not being enthusiastically impressed.

(Yes I did turn off the ignore)


----------



## Arcady

RoyK said:


> I can view a similar list in the Netflix app on my roamio, on my phone, my nexus 7,my computer, my blue ray player, my raspberry pi, my desktops, and my laptops. Forgive me for not being enthusiastically impressed.


Your blu-ray player and your desktops and laptops show a list of queued streaming shows along with your TiVo recordings? In one list? How?


----------



## hefe

RoyK said:


> I can view a similar list in the Netflix app on my roamio, on my phone, my nexus 7,my computer, my blue ray player, my raspberry pi, my desktops, and my laptops. Forgive me for not being enthusiastically impressed.
> 
> (Yes I did turn off the ignore)


You are forgiven for not being impressed with a feature that integrates this and other lists in one place from which you can play any of your streaming (across multiple services) or recorded shows at your whim since you seem to prefer looking across several lists for what you want.

For me, this has simplified the TV watching interface for the whole family, and it's a very worthwhile improvement.

There's a lot of things that I can accomplish be taking a more convoluted route, but often, I prefer a simpler one.


----------



## RoyK

Arcady said:


> Your blu-ray player and your desktops and laptops show a list of queued streaming shows along with your TiVo recordings? In one list? How?


I don't see any recordings. And I have absolutely no difficulty switching back and forth. Integrating the two is cool but really only saves a few seconds. The loss of capability is too high a price.


----------



## rainwater

Arcady said:


> Your blu-ray player and your desktops and laptops show a list of queued streaming shows along with your TiVo recordings? In one list? How?


I just don't see how that really comes in handy very often. Maybe once a year or two there is a show that I missed and would like to go back and watch from the beginning before watching the current season. But overall, even if TiVo implemented the My Shows list in an actual usable manner, I still wouldn't get that much benefit. I still find it easier just to go to Netflix and binge watch the TV show. When doing this, Netflix will actually keep track of what I have watched (unlike OnePass) and it will autoplay the next episode (unlike OnePass). The only benefit I see to OnePass is if you have a show that has new episodes on streaming episodes. And in this case, I would never use recordings anyways.


----------



## Arcady

RoyK said:


> I can view a similar list


So the quote above is not true then.


----------



## Arcady

It sounds like the people that were complaining that people don't understand how they use their TiVo on the old system are now complaining that people who like some features of OnePass don't understand how they don't need new features.

Nobody is saying you shouldn't have multiple passes per show, or keep everything, or whatever else you had that is gone. It sucks that they took stuff away. Maybe they will add it back.

If you see no value in combining streaming shows and recorded shows into Now Playing, then turn off streaming options and don't add streaming shows to your list. The users who like these features are not the people that took your multiple season pass workaround away.

You don't need to make stuff up.


----------



## bradleys

RoyK said:


> I can view a similar list in the Netflix app on my roamio, on my phone, my nexus 7,my computer, my blue ray player, my raspberry pi, my desktops, and my laptops. Forgive me for not being enthusiastically impressed.
> 
> (Yes I did turn off the ignore)


You can and you can't.

In Netflix I see an option to "add to my list", but for the life of me I cannot find the list - and even if I could it isn't consolidated across the streaming apps that I use. I would have to go into each app separately.

The beauty of this is I am sitting on my couch looking for something to watch and everything is available in that single "my shows" view.

I have always hated the walled garden aproach of modern apps - this tries address that.

It could be better... A KMTTG utility to add and remove streaming movies would be very cool! Does Netflix have an RSS feed for this mysterious "list"? Or maybe a feed from vudu of owned content?

They need to allow you to add content via the ipad app...

Lots of integration options...


----------



## RoyK

Arcady said:


> So the quote above is not true then.


it isn't? Please point out a recording in bradlys' photo.


----------



## Arcady

RoyK said:


> it isn't? Please point out a recording in bradlys' photo.


His photo is of the streaming movies folder in My Shows, not the My Shows main list. And you know we are not talking about a subfolder.


----------



## bradleys

Arcady said:


> His photo is of the streaming movies folder in My Shows, not the My Shows main list. And you know we are not talking about a subfolder.


That list contains select content from Netflix, Amazon and a few movies from my personal Vudu library.

All that I want to watch when I have time.


----------



## mrizzo80

bradleys said:


> You can and you can't.
> 
> *In Netflix I see an option to "add to my list", but for the life of me I cannot find the list *- and even if I could it isn't consolidated across the streaming apps that I use. I would have to go into each app separately.
> 
> The beauty of this is I am sitting on my couch looking for something to watch and everything is available in that single "my shows" view.
> 
> I have always hated the walled garden aproach of modern apps - this tries address that.
> 
> It could be better... *A KMTTG utility to add and remove streaming movies would be very cool! Does Netflix have an RSS feed for this mysterious "list"?* Or maybe a feed from vudu of owned content?
> 
> They need to allow you to add content via the ipad app...
> 
> Lots of integration options...


Maybe I'm missing something... but are you referring to your Netflix streaming queue? It's one of the top lines of cover art in the TiVo Netflix app.

re: Netflix RSS, it looks like they may have turned this off... or at least hidden the RSS link they used to display on Netflix.com when you are signed in. I assume you are wanting your entire Netflix streaming queue to be imported into the TiVo "Streaming Movies" folder via KMTTG? If the developer wants to add that, this Chrome extension from Lifehacker may help provide the data source in a standard format. It allows people to export their streaming queue into JSON. I've never used this.

http://lifehacker.com/flix-plus-customizes-netflix-to-your-hearts-desire-1640968001


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys

mrizzo80 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something... but are you referring to your Netflix streaming queue? It's one of the top lines of cover art in the TiVo Netflix app.
> 
> re: Netflix RSS, it looks like they may have turned this off... or at least hidden the RSS link they used to display on Netflix.com when you are signed in. I assume you are wanting your entire Netflix streaming queue to be imported into the TiVo "Streaming Movies" folder via KMTTG? If the developer wants to add that, this Chrome extension from Lifehacker may help provide the data source in a standard format. It allows people to export their streaming queue into JSON. I've never used this.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/flix-plus-customizes-netflix-to-your-hearts-desire-1640968001


I am just saying that there are some interesting integration options. It is even _possible_ that the community can implement some streaming folder management tools..

Maybe / maybe not - But since KMTTG can at some level manage SP / 1P, it is possible depending on how closely integrated the two are.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## tomhorsley

I haven't got the update yet, so I'm not sure the answer to this: Can I go through the upcoming episodes list and explicitly schedule every instance of a show to be recorded? This might serve in place of "Everything" (though Everything is certainly less work). Maybe I could use the TiVo app API to do this automatically and get Everything back via an external interface .


----------



## bradleys

tomhorsley said:


> I haven't got the update yet, so I'm not sure the answer to this: Can I go through the upcoming episodes list and explicitly schedule every instance of a show to be recorded? This might serve in place of "Everything" (though Everything is certainly less work). Maybe I could use the TiVo app API to do this automatically and get Everything back via an external interface .


If you search a movie via tivo search, you have a selection, *Add this streaming video* and it places it in the streaming videos folder.

If it is currently available, the streaming icon is blue, if not it is gray.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

tomhorsley said:


> I haven't got the update yet, so I'm not sure the answer to this: Can I go through the upcoming episodes list and explicitly schedule every instance of a show to be recorded? This might serve in place of "Everything" (though Everything is certainly less work). Maybe I could use the TiVo app API to do this automatically and get Everything back via an external interface .


You can still go through the upcoming episode list and manually "record this too" or whatever the selection is named.


----------



## bradleys

nooneuknow said:


> I was hoping that, too. But, KMTTG doesn't create anything not already supported by TiVo To Go and the TiVo mobile app, and is mostly reverse-engineering at work. It's not a hack, crack, or something that will do anything TiVo doesn't want to be allowed. The exception to that is the decryption of .TiVo files, allowing people the freedom to do more than paid TiVo Desktop Plus, and do it for free. Beyond that, it's all handed off to other 3rd party tool post-processing.


I am actually not suggesting a hack of any type.

First, let me say I know nothing about the mechanism involved, however...

Today KMTTG can download SP's and the resore them, you have talked about that quite a it. Like everything tivo does, I assume the SP's are in a simple xml layout.

What I don't know is whether the streaming movies mechanism is similar. I also ponder if it the xml feeding the streaming folder can be added too with commonly available info.

If it can, then a utility could be created to download the current content, append to it using sources and libraries similar to IMDB and finally upload the file back up.

Lots and lots of assumptions - but cool if I could be done.


----------



## bradleys

nooneuknow said:


> I could be mistaken. But, where was there any question, or even a mention of "streaming", in tomhorsley's post?


Looks like I misunderstood his post - it wouldn't be the first time.

While I think it is a reasonable stretch to wonder about managing the content of the streaming folder as it exists. Any thought of managing a process that doesn't exist is a pipe dream. Tivo is more locked down now then it has ever been.



tomhorsley said:


> I haven't got the update yet, so I'm not sure the answer to this: Can I go through the upcoming episodes list and explicitly schedule every instance of a show to be recorded? This might serve in place of "Everything" (though Everything is certainly less work). Maybe I could use the TiVo app API to do this automatically and get Everything back via an external interface .


Tom, are you asking about manually selecting each episode as a replacement for multiple SP's? Sure, but it sure isn't a very robust solution!


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## murgatroyd

Arcady said:


> It sounds like the people that were complaining that people don't understand how they use their TiVo on the old system are now complaining that people who like some features of OnePass don't understand how they don't need new features.
> 
> Nobody is saying you shouldn't have multiple passes per show, or keep everything, or whatever else you had that is gone. It sucks that they took stuff away. Maybe they will add it back.
> 
> If you see no value in combining streaming shows and recorded shows into Now Playing, then turn off streaming options and don't add streaming shows to your list. *The users who like these features are not the people that took your multiple season pass workaround away.*
> 
> You don't need to make stuff up.


How is this not a direct consequence of users asking for all the episodes of the same TV show in the same folder?

I get that this is a cool thing that some people wanted, but in exchange some of us have lost valuable flexibility in prioritizing what we want to record, which we have used for the past 10 years or more.


----------



## Arcady

murgatroyd said:


> How is this not a direct consequence of users asking for all the episodes of the same TV show in the same folder?
> 
> I get that this is a cool thing that some people wanted, but in exchange some of us have lost valuable flexibility in prioritizing what we want to record, which we have used for the past 10 years or more.


The users do not write the software or select features for the update. TiVo is the one to blame for any shortcomings in the update. If a user likes the update, that doesn't mean you should hate him for it; he didn't make the update.

If TiVo doesn't fix the ability to record on two channels with differing priority, then they are clearly not listening to anyone on this forum. When this update goes out to everyone, I'm sure they will have a large increase in support calls. The "record all with duplicates" problem is probably easily fixed if they choose to do so, but I don't think it's as big of a deal as the first problem.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

We have had "all channels" and "all with duplicates" available before this update. There was no reason to take it out. I thought it was pretty clear that if you chose to record all episodes with duplicates on all channels that your TiVo could fill up.

If they really want to help users not ruin their box, they should limit use of KUID...


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## rainwater

Arcady said:


> If you see no value in combining streaming shows and recorded shows into Now Playing, then turn off streaming options and don't add streaming shows to your list.


Streaming options aren't on by default anyways. The issue is TiVo seemed to have added a feature that sounds good in ads but in reality, I don't see a huge reason to use at this point of the implementation (and I would assume most people won't either). The issue is, it seems TiVo added this feature at the expense of usability for the main reason people use this box (for recordings). If TiVo added streaming options to My Shows and kept everything else the same, then I doubt you would see one complaint from people who aren't using the OnePass streaming features.

TiVo has broken sorting (My Shows list still is randomly sorted unless I go in and manually resort), and broken multiple season passes. If TiVo didn't see this coming, then that is poor planning on their part.


----------



## HarperVision

nooneuknow said:


> ...........While I've been accused of being overly dramatic, I have not once posted anything about "the writing on the wall", as I keep seeing others include in their posts. I think I finally get what that writing says...


Just because I said it and may be smart enough to realize where the business is going, doesn't have to mean I agree with it.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## tomhorsley

bradleys said:


> Looks like I misunderstood his post - it wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> While I think it is a reasonable stretch to wonder about managing the content of the streaming folder as it exists. Any thought of managing a process that doesn't exist is a pipe dream. Tivo is more locked down now then it has ever been.
> 
> Tom, are you asking about manually selecting each episode as a replacement for multiple SP's? Sure, but it sure isn't a very robust solution!


Not a replacement for multiple SPs, but a replacement for the missing "Everything" option. Perhaps I could run kttmg (or something derived from kttmg) in cron and have it do this for me .


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## HarperVision

nooneuknow said:


> I picture your (hypothetical) alternate TiVo startup video, where TiVo dude jumps down a tube, and comes out in a sewer (literal river of s**t)? Careful with that, you might get lynched... <ducking and running>


Nah, I'm sure the advertisers and broadcasters see that intro video as TiVo man sliding down a snow covered mountain in the Rockies and flying off a cliff through a powdery snowpuff "cloud" and our lil' TiVo fella kerplunking into a beautiful cold mountain "stream"!!!


----------



## slowbiscuit

epstewart said:


> A crucial point. If the guide data were always reliable, probably no one would ever want an "Everything" option.


Exactly - the only reason I've ever used Everything on an SP is because of bad guide data. Doesn't get used often but yet another useful option taken away.


----------



## epstewart

slowbiscuit said:


> Exactly - the only reason I've ever used Everything on an SP is because of bad guide data. Doesn't get used often but yet another useful option taken away.


Bad guide data was indeed a big reason for *using multiple SPs*. At least one poster in this thread has also said he has "weird"  i.e., idiosyncratic  reasons for having done so.

Likewise, bad guide data and/or other factors out of the TiVo owner's control  such as the channel cutting off the beginning or end of a show because of timing errors  made *recording "Everything"* useful.

And that word  "control"  is what this discussion's all about, no?

I personally am happy enough to give up some degree of control in order to get cross-platform searching for streaming videos. But other people disagree.


----------



## RoyK

epstewart said:


> Bad guide data was indeed a big reason for *using multiple SPs*. At least one poster in this thread has also said he has "weird" - i.e., idiosyncratic - reasons for having done so.
> 
> Likewise, bad guide data and/or other factors out of the TiVo owner's control - such as the channel cutting off the beginning or end of a show because of timing errors - made *recording "Everything"* useful.
> 
> And that word - "control" - is what this discussion's all about, no?
> 
> I personally am happy enough to give up some degree of control in order to get cross-platform searching for streaming videos. But other people disagree.


BINGO! Searching a variety of sources for streaming videos and selectively adding the results to a list is, to me, the big deal here. I couldn't care less whether that list is mixed into My Recordings or another menu item say My Streaming Stuff is added except that the second alternative could certainly have been done without screwing up the recording stuff at all.

I'll be quite surprised if very shortly there isn't a plethora of apps and programs to provide the functionality. Heck, Google might market a $39.95 dongle to provide the functionality. I expect that if the lists are kept separate from lists of recordings TiVo would find it difficult if not impossible to stop it. After all there is a tremendous amount of prior art for aggregating, editing, and displaying search results.


----------



## Jonathan_S

nooneuknow said:


> While I 100% agree, I can not see TiVo ever allowing any "official" way to edit history. TiVo wants that to be secure, so when you (or somebody in your household) makes a change, that directly or indirectly messes up the scheduling of something, the responsible party can only hide behind there being more than one person in the household with access to the TiVo. Lacking another person with access, TiVo will just insist it was you (and perhaps, in some number of instances, they might be right, if the more detailed history logs they can see shows cause and effect originated within the home).
> 
> Even if TiVo kept a permanent history for them, and an editable history for us, they'd likely get an increase in angry calls from the spouses of those who deleted their tracks (just as one example, use your imagination for "savvy" household members).
> 
> I'd file that one under "Power User" functions, which seem to be a dying breed, if you choose to remain with TiVo, and what they give us to work with.
> 
> Perhaps if TiVo could ever make their website faster than dial up speed, they could add a reporting system, then send out corrections, taking the onus off of us to workaround bad guide data (but, we must report it)? Just a thought, since I'm being accused with not contributing anything of value, or nothing new, by a select few members.


I tend to agree that TiVo isn't interested in implementing the ability to mark a show from history as "unrecorded" or "non-duplicate", but I disagree with your rational.

The problems you bring up only apply if the mechanism literally deletes the entry and associated history; hiding from view that it ever happened at all. But that seems like a poor way of implementing the requested functionality.

People (by and large) don't seem to asking for a way to hide what they recorded. They seem to be (despite using the term "delete") asking for a way to inform the TiVo that the recording wasn't acceptable, or didn't work, and they don't want the 28-day rule to apply.

You can easily accomplish the later without actually deleting or hiding shows from the displayed recording history list. 
What you really seem to need is a way (possibly a thumbs down, or menu option from the recording history entry) to tell TiVo just not to use that entry towards the 28-day/duplicates rule. The old recording entry would still be there, but now it would have an additional line saying something like "someone in your household indicated a problem with this recording and a duplicate will be recorded if possible"


----------



## epstewart

Jonathan_S said:


> People (by and large) don't seem to asking for a way to hide what they recorded. They seem to be (despite using the term "delete") asking for a way to inform the TiVo that the recording wasn't acceptable, or didn't work, and they don't want the 28-day rule to apply.
> 
> You can easily accomplish the later without actually deleting or hiding shows from the displayed recording history list.
> What you really seem to need is a way (possibly a thumbs down, or menu option from the recording history entry) to tell TiVo just not to use that entry towards the 28-day/duplicates rule. The old recording entry would still be there, but now it would have an additional line saying something like "someone in your household indicated a problem with this recording and a duplicate will be recorded if possible"


Exactly!


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## L David Matheny

Jonathan_S said:


> The problems you bring up only apply if the mechanism literally deletes the entry and associated history; hiding from view that it ever happened at all. But that seems like a poor way of implementing the requested functionality.
> 
> People (by and large) don't seem to asking for a way to hide what they recorded. They seem to be (despite using the term "delete") asking for a way to inform the TiVo that the recording wasn't acceptable, or didn't work, and they don't want the 28-day rule to apply.


For my purposes (wrong show recorded because of guide error), I _do_ want to literally delete the entry and associated history, because the entry recorded in history _didn't ever happen_ at all; it's _totally bogus_ and misleading.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## murgatroyd

Jonathan_S said:


> People (by and large) don't seem to asking for a way to hide what they recorded. They seem to be (despite using the term "delete") asking for a way to inform the TiVo that the recording wasn't acceptable, or didn't work, and they don't want the 28-day rule to apply.
> 
> You can easily accomplish the later without actually deleting or hiding shows from the displayed recording history list.
> What you really seem to need is a way (possibly a thumbs down, or menu option from the recording history entry) to tell TiVo just not to use that entry towards the 28-day/duplicates rule. The old recording entry would still be there, but now it would have an additional line saying something like "someone in your household indicated a problem with this recording and a duplicate will be recorded if possible"


Exactly. I want a menu option to re-record the episode, that would tell it to over-ride the 28-day rule.

Your description "someone in your household indicated a problem with this recording and a duplicate will be recorded if possible" would be fine.


----------



## Arcady

There is a menu option to re-record the episode. It's called More Options -> View Upcoming Episodes -> (pick episode) -> Record this episode

None of this has anything to do with OnePass. This fault with bad episodes and guide data is not new to 20.4.6.


----------



## nooneuknow

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## Arcady

This isn't a bug. It doesn't matter what the folders are named. The folder for the 1P is going to contain all episodes of that show, whether they were recorded under that 1P, recorded from a WL, recorded as suggestions, or transferred from another TiVo or from a PC. It wasn't recording two copies. It was recording 1 copy that happened to belong in both folders, due to how you set them up.


----------



## csell

Arcady said:


> This isn't a bug. It doesn't matter what the folders are named. The folder for the 1P is going to contain all episodes of that show, whether they were recorded under that 1P, recorded from a WL, recorded as suggestions, or transferred from another TiVo or from a PC. It wasn't recording two copies. It was recording 1 copy that happened to belong in both folders, due to how you set them up.


I actually posted to the wrong thread... But to respond to yours - it did not do what you said for the first week. For the first week, the WL folder contained all of the recorded rerun episodes only and the 1P only contained the new episodes, just as expected. Then last night, the merge occurred.


----------



## 59er

csell said:


> I actually posted to the wrong thread... But to respond to yours - it did not do what you said for the first week. For the first week, the WL folder contained all of the recorded rerun episodes only and the 1P only contained the new episodes, just as expected. Then last night, the merge occurred.


Wow, I literally do not believe that.


----------



## Dan203

csell said:


> I actually posted to the wrong thread... But to respond to yours - it did not do what you said for the first week. For the first week, the WL folder contained all of the recorded rerun episodes only and the 1P only contained the new episodes, just as expected. Then last night, the merge occurred.


The WL folder will only contain episodes recorded by it. Do you have the 1P set to a higher priority? If so then that should supersede WL in scheduling and you should only get the reruns in the WL folder. However all episodes will be in the 1P folder, no matter which records it, because a 1P folder is not a folder specifically for the 1P it's for the whole show, regardless of how the episodes are recorded. (it would also show Suggestions if it happened to record one)


----------



## bigcat

TiVoMargret said:


> - You can have ONLY one OnePass per show. If it includes recordings, it can be on one specific channel or All channels.
> 
> Margret


This part worries me. At first look it's going to prevent a tactic I use a lot on my Tivo. Which is to have two season passes for a show, one for the New episodes, which is set 'Keep until I delete', then another for the repeats that is marked 'Delete when space needed'. This allows me to make sure the new episodes are never deleted, but I can still record a revolving group of repeats to watch. Please Margret, tell me I'll still have a way to do this.


----------



## csell

bigcat said:


> This part worries me. At first look it's going to prevent a tactic I use a lot on my Tivo. Which is to have two season passes for a show, one for the New episodes, which is set 'Keep until I delete', then another for the repeats that is marked 'Delete when space needed'. This allows me to make sure the new episodes are never deleted, but I can still record a revolving group of repeats to watch. Please Margret, tell me I'll still have a way to do this.


Sorry, but you can no longer do what you described. Join the group of us upset about this... Go to the following thread in this forum for a huge discussion on this topic:

*OnePass and the loss of multiple SP for same show​* Link


----------



## jcthorne

bigcat said:


> This part worries me. At first look it's going to prevent a tactic I use a lot on my Tivo. Which is to have two season passes for a show, one for the New episodes, which is set 'Keep until I delete', then another for the repeats that is marked 'Delete when space needed'. This allows me to make sure the new episodes are never deleted, but I can still record a revolving group of repeats to watch. Please Margret, tell me I'll still have a way to do this.


You can accomplish most of this with the combination of a OnePass with KUID and new episodes only and a wishlist that captures everything, with keep until space needed, all channels and set to a lower priority than the OnePass. The only real limitation to this is the wishlists cannot currently filter for specific channels.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jcthorne said:


> You can accomplish most of this with the combination of a OnePass with KUID and new episodes only and a wishlist that captures everything, with keep until space needed, all channels and set to a lower priority than the OnePass. The only real limitation to this is the wishlists cannot currently filter for specific channels.


Or if you want to limit the reruns to one channel, do it the other way around...


----------



## epstewart

jcthorne said:


> You can accomplish most of this with the combination of a OnePass with KUID and new episodes only and a wishlist that captures everything, with keep until space needed, all channels and set to a lower priority than the OnePass. The only real limitation to this is the wishlists cannot currently filter for specific channels.


OK, so it would definitely be good if Wishlists could be made channel-specific!


----------



## RoyK

epstewart said:


> OK, so it would definitely be good if Wishlists could be made channel-specific!


Far better but still a poor replacement for what has been lost to cable users.

I've been giving all this some thought and it seems to me that most or all of the lost features while important to many cable users they wouldn't be significant to those like both my kids who have cut the cable cord, get some content OTA but mostly stream from Netflix and Prime. TiVo has reduced the price of the OTA box to what has to be well below cost. Makes more sense to me that they are going after that market than the thinking that OnePass is designed to increase the appeal to mso. What mso would think it's a great idea to put a box in front of it's user base that makes it a lot more obvious that you don't need cable to find plenty of content?


----------



## epstewart

RoyK said:


> Far better but still a poor replacement for what has been lost to cable users. I've been giving all this some thought and it seems to me that most or all of the lost features while important to many cable users ...


I don't know why. Let's say Wishlists could be channel-specific. You could have more than one WL for each show, and each could point to a different channel and have differently tailored recording options. Let's also say that (just as is true today) you could set a WL up to record "Everything." Why wouldn't this in effect restore all the lost features?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

epstewart said:


> I don't know why. Let's say Wishlists could be channel-specific. You could have more than one WL for each show, and each could point to a different channel and have differently tailored recording options. Let's also say that (just as is true today) you could set a WL up to record "Everything." Why wouldn't this in effect restore all the lost features?


Sometimes (e.g., when shows have common words for titles) WLs are far less practical than SPs...


----------



## HerronScott

bigcat said:


> This part worries me. At first look it's going to prevent a tactic I use a lot on my Tivo. Which is to have two season passes for a show, one for the New episodes, which is set 'Keep until I delete', then another for the repeats that is marked 'Delete when space needed'. This allows me to make sure the new episodes are never deleted, but I can still record a revolving group of repeats to watch. Please Margret, tell me I'll still have a way to do this.


I'm amazed at how many people apparently did this to have some repeats available. We have enough new series and movies queued up on our TiVo's that there's no time to watch repeats so have never considered recording repeats.

I really hope TiVo is listening and adds channel selection to Wishlist recordings for people that do use this functionality.

Scott


----------



## HarperVision

HerronScott said:


> I'm amazed at how many people apparently did this to have some repeats available. We have enough new series and movies queued up on our TiVo's that there's no time to watch repeats so have never considered recording repeats. I really hope TiVo is listening and adds channel selection to Wishlist recordings for people that do use this functionality. Scott


Ditto


----------



## RoyK

epstewart said:


> I don't know why. Let's say Wishlists could be channel-specific. You could have more than one WL for each show, and each could point to a different channel and have differently tailored recording options. Let's also say that (just as is true today) you could set a WL up to record "Everything." Why wouldn't this in effect restore all the lost features?


I didn't say it wouldn't work but I use the it for several programs.. If each of them have two or three folders in the My Programe list it would be a mess.


----------



## tomhorsley

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sometimes (e.g., when shows have common words for titles) WLs are far less practical than SPs...


If they could make WLs be channel specific, they could also add an option to match on title only (which is why I could never really understand why both season passes and wishlists existed).

Certainly for my Doctor Who wish list (to get all the specials that aren't classified as part of the series), I'm often also getting shows that have a description that says something like "a doctor who discovers a plot..."

I'm definitely going to see if I can extract the TiVo communications layer from kmttg and just build a command line tool that can be run in cron to search for programs matching some info stashed in a config file and tell the TiVo to explicitly record them. (But don't hold your breath waiting for me to announce the tool - Java is not my best language .


----------



## DoubleDAZ

tomhorsley said:


> Certainly for my Doctor Who wish list (to get all the specials that aren't classified as part of the series), I'm often also getting shows that have a description that says something like "a doctor who discovers a plot..."


I don't use a lot of WLs, so I don't know if it's new, but there is a "Title keyword" option. Wouldn't that work to limit the results?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DoubleDAZ said:


> I don't use a lot of WLs, so I don't know if it's new, but there is a "Title keyword" option. Wouldn't that work to limit the results?


Yes, although it will also give hits for episodes where the word(s) appear in the episode title. So something like "Lost" would be hopeless for this purpose...


----------



## moyekj

tomhorsley said:


> I'm definitely going to see if I can extract the TiVo communications layer from kmttg and just build a command line tool that can be run in cron to search for programs matching some info stashed in a config file and tell the TiVo to explicitly record them. (But don't hold your breath waiting for me to announce the tool - Java is not my best language .


 Another perhaps easier option is using python to do it.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

HerronScott said:


> I'm amazed at how many people apparently did this to have some repeats available. We have enough new series and movies queued up on our TiVo's that there's no time to watch repeats so have never considered recording repeats.
> 
> I really hope TiVo is listening and adds channel selection to Wishlist recordings for people that do use this functionality.
> 
> Scott


+1 (second paragraph)


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

tomhorsley said:


> I'm definitely going to see if I can extract the TiVo communications layer from kmttg and just build a command line tool that can be run in cron to search for programs matching some info stashed in a config file and tell the TiVo to explicitly record them. (But don't hold your breath waiting for me to announce the tool - Java is not my best language .


+1 & Good luck with your efforts. :up:

I'd offer to help, if only I knew any programming language, at all. This has me considering trying to learn whatever ones might help me take back control, rather than be at the mercy of "one size to fit all" mentality.


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> Another perhaps easier option is using python to do it.


Is this the sample python code that goes along with an easier option? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9984124#post9984124

Unrelated, one of my backburner ideas is to figure out videoPlaybackPositionGet in RPC. With both get and set for playback position, it might be possible to create a program to read .VPrj files on the PC and advance position over cut points auto-magically on the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj

reneg said:


> Is this the sample python code that goes along with an easier option? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9984124#post9984124


 Yes.


----------



## epstewart

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, although it will also give hits for episodes where the word(s) appear in the episode title. So something like "Lost" would be hopeless for this purpose...


I would like to know how (say) the title "Lost" was once used by the now-defunct Season Pass that distinguished it from how "Lost" is used as a title keyword in a Wishlist. In other words, how did a Season Pass manage to restrict itself to the actual series "Lost"?

For want of a good real-life example, let me assume for the sake of discussion that there's a new "Perry Mason" series on the air. Say I set up a Season Pass for it on my Premiere, which does not yet have OnePass. Since I'm not sure what channel the show is on, I set the SP to record it on "All" channels. Would the SP accordingly pick up episodes of the old "Perry Mason" series, which is being shown on my Verizon FiOS system on one of its channels?

I honestly don't know the answer to that. But if the old series would indeed be recorded, then the SP would seem to be pretty close to what a Wishlist does. And if the old series were notrecorded, how would the TiVo make that distinction?


----------



## bradleys

epstewart said:


> I would like to know how (say) the title "Lost" was once used by the now-defunct Season Pass that distinguished it from how "Lost" is used as a title keyword in a Wishlist. In other words, how did a Season Pass manage to restrict itself to the actual series "Lost"?
> 
> For want of a good real-life example, let me assume for the sake of discussion that there's a new "Perry Mason" series on the air. Say I set up a Season Pass for it on my Premiere, which does not yet have OnePass. Since I'm not sure what channel the show is on, I set the SP to record it on "All" channels. Would the SP accordingly pick up episodes of the old "Perry Mason" series, which is being shown on my Verizon FiOS system on one of its channels?
> 
> I honestly don't know the answer to that. But if the old series would indeed be recorded, then the SP would seem to be pretty close to what a Wishlist does. And if the old series were notrecorded, how would the TiVo make that distinction?


I think I understand your question - and the answer is no, the SP would not pick up the old series.

Both SPs and 1Ps are based on a specifics series you choose. In search you would find this new Perry Mason and select it with what ever options you desire. The new Perry Mason has a different unique identifier from the earlier series.

A wish list is a query using key words, so you can set it up for Perry Mason and add a specic actor from the show to fine tune the search.


----------



## epstewart

bradleys said:


> The new Perry Mason has a different unique identifier from the earlier series.


Thanks. That's exactly what I'm getting at. What is this "unique identifier," conceptually speaking? Where does it come from? How does the TiVo know what it is for any given show?

And, most important to the thrust of my thinking, would it make sense to enrich Wishlist logic to allow the user to limit a Wishlist to a specific unique identifier, say for a series that is no longer bring broadcast but may one day return in syndication?


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Thanks. That's exactly what I'm getting at. What is this "unique identifier," conceptually speaking? Where does it come from? How does the TiVo know what it is for any given show?


 Every series in guide data has a "seriesid" associated with it that's unique to that series. SP/1P is tied to that, and wishlists are tied to keywords instead.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Every series in guide data has a "seriesid" associated with it that's unique to that series. SP/1P is tied to that, and wishlists are tied to keywords instead.


Thanks, Kevin. Valuable information re: the linking of unique "seriesid" to guide data. Then I suppose it would violate the whole nature of Wishlists to allow them to specify and key on "seriesid," if the user wants?


----------



## markfheil

The example given of watching Downton Abbey doesn't make much sense. While Amazon lists their epsiodes titled as "Downton Abbey", all of the PBS stations list them as episodes of the series "Masterpiece Classic" of which there are many other shows. I'm not sure how a Tivo One Pass would be able to "pluck out" the Downton Abbey episodes of Masterpiece Classic and show them.


----------



## markfheil

epstewart said:


> For want of a good real-life example, let me assume for the sake of discussion that there's a new "Perry Mason" series on the air. Say I set up a Season Pass for it on my Premiere, which does not yet have OnePass. Since I'm not sure what channel the show is on, I set the SP to record it on "All" channels. Would the SP accordingly pick up episodes of the old "Perry Mason" series, which is being shown on my Verizon FiOS system on one of its channels?


There is currently a real life example of that you can see. Do a search for The Odd Couple. You will see a separate listing for the old 1960-70's series and the soon to air 2015 series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

markfheil said:


> The example given of watching Downton Abbey doesn't make much sense. While Amazon lists their epsiodes titled as "Downton Abbey", all of the PBS stations list them as episodes of the series "Masterpiece Classic" of which there are many other shows. I'm not sure how a Tivo One Pass would be able to "pluck out" the Downton Abbey episodes of Masterpiece Classic and show them.


It wouldn't. You'd need a OP for Masterpiece Theater.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, although it will also give hits for episodes where the word(s) appear in the episode title. So something like "Lost" would be hopeless for this purpose...


Yeah, I get that, though adding actors, directors, etc., can limit things even more, can't they?


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

DoubleDAZ said:


> Yeah, I get that, though adding actors, directors, etc., can limit things even more, can't they?


In the very rare instances I've ever set up an ARWL, that was the ONLY way I would do so. Too many false-positives, otherwise.

Unless WL/ARWL functions have changed, the more info fields filled-in, the better the chances you get only what you want. Often, simply making sure to use the title field (and not a general keyword field, which is the default), plus an actor you know is always listed in a series, will suffice.

WL/ARWL also has the ability to require and/or exclude words/actors/etc.

It's not what I call a cure-all, but it should be known.


----------



## RoyK

DoubleDAZ said:


> Yeah, I get that, though adding actors, directors, etc., can limit things even more, can't they?


Yep. You can set a wl for title contains NCIS but doesn't contain Los Angeles and doesn't contain New Orleans and has Mark Harmon in the cast. Still can't select Channels and way more complicated than a simple St.


----------



## cherry ghost

markfheil said:


> The example given of watching Downton Abbey doesn't make much sense. While Amazon lists their epsiodes titled as "Downton Abbey", all of the PBS stations list them as episodes of the series "Masterpiece Classic" of which there are many other shows. I'm not sure how a Tivo One Pass would be able to "pluck out" the Downton Abbey episodes of Masterpiece Classic and show them.


She addressed this

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10365715#post10365715


----------



## L David Matheny

DoubleDAZ said:


> Yeah, I get that, though adding actors, directors, etc., can limit things even more, can't they?





zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> In the very rare instances I've ever set up an ARWL, that was the ONLY way I would do so. Too many false-positives, otherwise.
> 
> Unless WL/ARWL functions have changed, the more info fields filled-in, the better the chances you get only what you want. Often, simply making sure to use the title field (and not a general keyword field, which is the default), plus an actor you know is always listed in a series, will suffice.
> 
> WL/ARWL also has the ability to require and/or exclude words/actors/etc.
> 
> It's not what I call a cure-all, but it should be known.


So TiVo thinks multiple season passes are too complicated for us users, but such an interdependent maze of WishList options isn't? I still think they must have better (for them) reasons for wanting to limit OnePasses.


----------



## RoyK

L David Matheny said:


> So TiVo thinks multiple season passes are too complicated for us users, but such an interdependent maze of WishList options isn't? I still think they must have better (for them) reasons for wanting to limit OnePasses.


TiVo hasn't recommended wishlists. TiVo recommended thumbs up and suggestions which is absolutely useless.


----------



## epstewart

RoyK said:


> TiVo hasn't recommended wishlists. TiVo recommended thumbs up and suggestions which is absolutely useless.


Clueless, too. Come on, TiVoMargret, find a better solution ...


----------



## DoubleDAZ

RoyK said:


> Yep. You can set a wl for title contains NCIS but doesn't contain Los Angeles and doesn't contain New Orleans and has Mark Harmon in the cast. Still can't select Channels and way more complicated than a simple St.


I understand. I'm not one of those who doesn't think folks should be upset by the loss of features they used and others didn't. I see some of this discussion though as just offering ideas for workarounds to at least get the recordings folks want with the minimum amount of hassle and extra work. I still don't completely understand why a 1P for new and rerun episodes on a selected channel along with a WL for new episodes with title keyword, actors, etc., doesn't come close. I don't have time to play with it anymore because we leave on vacation early in the morning and it doesn't really affect me since I have no desire to watch reruns.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

L David Matheny said:


> So TiVo thinks multiple season passes are too complicated for us users, but such an interdependent maze of WishList options isn't? I still think they must have better (for them) reasons for wanting to limit OnePasses.


I don't know what TiVo thinks and I don't pretend to defend their reasons for the changes they make, but offering/discussing suggested workarounds to the current limitations shouldn't be met with such disdain as has been shown in these threads. No one (at least not me) is saying you and others shouldn't be upset or that some suggestions are way more complicated than what we lost, but you should at least be open to the suggestions offered in an effort to help deal with the situation.


----------



## RoyK

DoubleDAZ said:


> I understand. I'm not one of those who doesn't think folks should be upset by the loss of features they used and others didn't. I see some of this discussion though as just offering ideas for workarounds to at least get the recordings folks want with the minimum amount of hassle and extra work. I still don't completely understand why a 1P for new and rerun episodes on a selected channel along with a WL for new episodes with title keyword, actors, etc., doesn't come close. I don't have time to play with it anymore because we leave on vacation early in the morning and it doesn't really affect me since I have no desire to watch reruns.


It does come close but as they say "No cigar"
Have a great vacation. Hope you are going someplace warm.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

RoyK said:


> Have a great vacation. Hope you are going someplace warm.


Heading to Cocoa Beach FL for 7 days on the beach followed by a short 3 night cruise to Nassau with Disney. That will be followed by another week in Richmond Hill GA watching some of our oldest grandson's last HS baseball games before he heads off to Darton State on a baseball scholarship. It's the 1st of 3 trips to the East Coast this year and only the 2nd trip in our 2014 Prius.


----------



## RoyK

DoubleDAZ said:


> Heading to Cocoa Beach FL for 7 days on the beach followed by a short 3 night cruise to Nassau with Disney. That will be followed by another week in Richmond Hill GA watching some of our oldest grandson's last HS baseball games before he heads off to Darton State on a baseball scholarship. It's the 1st of 3 trips to the East Coast this year and only the 2nd trip in our 2014 Prius.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jonathan_S

epstewart said:


> Thanks, Kevin. Valuable information re: the linking of unique "seriesid" to guide data. Then I suppose it would violate the whole nature of Wishlists to allow them to specify and key on "seriesid," if the user wants?


You'd also need a way to look up what the heck that seriesID is.

That was one reason SPs could only be set for shows that were in the guide - that's how the TiVo grabbed the correct seriesID. As far as I know there isn't a searchable external database of them. So to use them for a wishlist you'd need to either look it up from an episode in the current guide data, or find someone who could tell you the unique alphanumeric string for a given show.

That difficulty aside, allowing a wishlist to search against seriesID would guarantee you got the series you wanted. (Of course it means it also has the same limitations of a Season Pass for shows doing what Survivor used to - which was to treat each season (new location, new sub-title) as a completely new series with a new seriesID)


----------



## Keen

Jonathan_S said:


> That was one reason SPs could only be set for shows that were in the guide - that's how the TiVo grabbed the correct seriesID.


That limitation was removed in an update. I think last summer's update? I was able to use it to load up on Season Passes for things that wouldn't start for ages, like The Flash and Better Call Saul.


----------



## epstewart

Jonathan_S said:


> You'd also need a way to look up what the heck that seriesID is.
> 
> That was one reason SPs could only be set for shows that were in the guide - that's how the TiVo grabbed the correct seriesID. As far as I know there isn't a searchable external database of them. So to use them for a wishlist you'd need to either look it up from an episode in the current guide data, or find someone who could tell you the unique alphanumeric string for a given show.
> 
> That difficulty aside, allowing a wishlist to search against seriesID would guarantee you got the series you wanted. (Of course it means it also has the same limitations of a Season Pass for shows doing what Survivor used to - which was to treat each season (new location, new sub-title) as a completely new series with a new seriesID)


In this thread and others, people have been trying to find a way to duplicate the functional utility of multiple season passes. SeriesID-restricted WishLists, if TiVo would agree to implement them, might be one way to do that.

Other people have said, in effect, we just want real Season Passes back. The discussion then turned to questions like how easy or hard it would be for TiVo to do that.

If it would be hard  from a technical point of view, that is  then real SPs will never return.

If it would be easy, then why wouldn't TiVo do it? People have given speculative explanations such as that TiVo has a new business strategy and doesn't really care about multiple-SP power users.

I don't buy that.

If satisfying the complaints of erstwhile power users would be technically easy, then I believe TiVo would go ahead and do that.

The fact that TiVo hasn't (yet) done so suggests a possible explanation: they are still catching their breath after developing OnePass and at the same time dealing with the rollout process along with its attendant snags.

Of course, the reinstating of multi-SP capability might, as I say, be technically hard. TiVo may have painted themselves into a corner with respect to the logic contained in the OnePass code they wrote. If that's the case, all that can be said has already been said, and it's time to move on.


----------



## bradleys

@Eric

I don't see that adding multiple SP's back would be technically difficult. The difficult part is the design - doing it in a way that makes sense with the OnePass aproach. That is the hard part. (That is what Margret touched on, and I agree)

I know I have said this before, but it bares repeating. Tivo is not a bunch of guys working on an open source / community developed project. They are a for profit, public corporation trying to keep a CE product relevant and profitable in an ever changing modern environment.

People on this forum have said for years that the future is in on-demand streaming services. That cord cutting and non linear TV is where the market is going.

Apple TV, Roku, Fire TV, et al and apps, apps, apps - that is the current market tivo is trying to compete in. And this is the first time anyone has ever tried to consolidate streaming and linear TV into a single view! 

That is the design strategy, the vision for OnePass and that is why they aren't going back. Can OnePass improve? Yep. But it isn't going anywhere... IMNSHO


----------



## HarperVision

bradleys said:


> @Eric I don't see that adding multiple SP's back would be technically difficult. The difficult part is the design - doing it in a way that makes sense with the OnePass aproach. That is the hard part. I know I have said this before, but it bares repeating. Tivo is not a bunch of guys working on an open source / community developed project. They are a for profit, public corporation trying to keep a CE product relevant and profitable in an ever changing modern environment. People on this forum have said for years that the future is in on-demand streaming services. That cord cutting and non linear TV is where the market is going. Apple TV, Roku, Fire TV, et al and apps, apps, apps - that is the current market tivo is trying to compete in. That is the design strategy, the vision for OnePass and that is why they aren't going back. Can OnePass improve? Yep. But it isn't going anywhere...


Three TiVo thumbs WAY up on that one bradleys! I'm not saying I completely agree with the direction things are headed, just that it's headed there whether we like it or not. And as I have said this before, but it bears repeating also, "the writing is on the wall".

EDIT/ADD:
Hey, that got me thinking. This is a TiVo centric forum, why don't we have the TiVo thumbs up/down emoticons on here?


----------



## Arcady

It bears repeating that "bares repeating" is not a thing.

Anyway, some will not accept the loss of certain features that are required to record the shows that people want to record. Add all the streaming stuff and other new features you want. But do not take things away when there is no reason to take them away. Pretty much any software today has an "advanced" button somewhere. They could stick one inside OnePass and give us a sub-menu with features that give back the old functionality or its equivalent.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> It bears repeating that "bares repeating" is not a thing.
> 
> Anyway, some will not accept the loss of certain features that are required to record the shows that people want to record. Add all the streaming stuff and other new features you want. But do not take things away when there is no reason to take them away. Pretty much any software today has an "advanced" button somewhere. They could stick one inside OnePass and give us a sub-menu with features that give back the old functionality or its equivalent.


Haha, I just copied and pasted from the previous post, not even noticing that. Pretty ironic as I'm usually the grammar police. I'm afraid of bears anyway, so I think I subconsciously did it the other way. I don't mind being naked. 

I agree though. They shouldn't take functionality away if they could have avoided it to give us a new feature such as OnePass.


----------



## bradleys

Arcady said:


> It bears repeating that "bares repeating" is not a thing.
> 
> Anyway, some will not accept the loss of certain features that are required to record the shows that people want to record. Add all the streaming stuff and other new features you want. But do not take things away when there is no reason to take them away. Pretty much any software today has an "advanced" button somewhere. They could stick one inside OnePass and give us a sub-menu with features that give back the old functionality or its equivalent.


Sorry, I am usually pretty good about that.

...some will not accept

I agree that some will not quietly deal with a certain feature going away - and perhaps tivo will make some token changes to address it; perhaps they won't.

Accepting that it is going away is a different point all together. Tivo will choose what they feel is in their best strategic interest when defining features - in acceptance we either choose to use TiVo or choose not to use TiVo. That is the limit of our power to accept the change.

I would like to see tivo make some improvments, on the other hand I see the real vision in what they are trying to do. It needs work, but it is a real stab at trying to stay relevant in a changing environment.


----------



## krkaufman

Crazy. I'd just emailed the following rant to my brother, early this morning, complaining about Microsoft's failure to capitalize on what they'd done with Windows Media Center and Xbox 360 Extenders, and then received the "Introducing OnePass" email forwarded from my mom, this afternoon.

Very happy that somebody's pushing forward on this front. Just hope TiVo hasn't broken other features we've come to love or just rely on. I'm looking forward to seeing how OnePass works. (I just wish Roamio had the breadth of streaming apps available on the Xbox 360; that'd *really* make OnePass of value. That, and if it allowed supplemental network- or USB-based tuners. Oh, and a multi-user approach to content presentation and consumption.)



> All this would be moot if Microsoft had kept Xbox 360 development moving in a productive direction. By now, they could have had a Media Center app for the 360, akin to what GoogleTV attempted, that could integrate the WMC DVR with all the disparate streaming apps*, making the need for in-home DVRs less and less. One would only need to record shows not covered by any streaming sources -- and the DVR software should be able to figure that out automatically, to conserve its resources.


----------



## Keen

^ Indeed. I'd always wondered by MS didn't expand the powerful metadata collation that the Bing search revealed. Being able to just combine all these different streaming sources into one list is great.


----------



## krkaufman

Keen said:


> ^ Indeed. I'd always wondered by MS didn't expand the powerful metadata collation that the Bing search revealed. Being able to just combine all these different streaming sources into one list is great.


Exactly. And I just stumbled over the Bing capability, the other day, wondering if it might be able to look inside any of the streaming apps. I'm yet to hunt around for any information on what apps are Bing-able, as it were.

M$' abandonment of WMC and MCX360 is mind-numbing, given how well its DVR works.

So kudos to TiVo. Keep it going.


----------



## wscottcross

RoyK said:


> Far better but still a poor replacement for what has been lost to cable users.
> 
> I've been giving all this some thought and it seems to me that most or all of the lost features while important to many cable users they wouldn't be significant to those like both my kids who have cut the cable cord, get some content OTA but mostly stream from Netflix and Prime. TiVo has reduced the price of the OTA box to what has to be well below cost. Makes more sense to me that they are going after that market than the thinking that OnePass is designed to increase the appeal to mso. What mso would think it's a great idea to put a box in front of it's user base that makes it a lot more obvious that you don't need cable to find plenty of content?


I agree. I also fit that demographic and I think more and more people are realizing that cable is expensive and most of what they want is available OTA or online. I'm sure cable will exist for many years to come, but I think it may have reached it's peak and has begun the decline in membership. I feel bad for the folks that lost the functionality that they used to have. Personally, Onepass is the holy grail for me. I record a bunch of stuff over OTA, but I get at least as much content online now, probably more.


----------



## wscottcross

reneg said:


> Is this the sample python code that goes along with an easier option? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9984124#post9984124
> 
> Unrelated, one of my backburner ideas is to figure out videoPlaybackPositionGet in RPC. With both get and set for playback position, it might be possible to create a program to read .VPrj files on the PC and advance position over cut points auto-magically on the Tivo.


I'd pay for that. The one thing I miss about moving from Media Center to TiVo is the automatic commercial skip functionality.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox

Arcady said:


> Anyway, some will not accept the loss of certain features that are required to record the shows that people want to record. Add all the streaming stuff and other new features you want. But do not take things away when there is no reason to take them away. Pretty much any software today has an "advanced" button somewhere. They could stick one inside OnePass and give us a sub-menu with features that give back the old functionality or its equivalent.


+1


----------



## RoamioJeff

wscottcross said:


> I'd pay for that. The one thing I miss about moving from Media Center to TiVo is the automatic commercial skip functionality.


Heh. I still have a Smart Panasonic VCR that skips commercials. I remember when the feature was originally marketed the television industry went all-the-way nuts.


----------



## sofakng

Should the episodes show a watched status for Netflix videos?

I've added a show called "Breakout" to OnePass and it plays fine, but after watching several episodes I don't see a watch indicator or even a progress bar.


----------



## bradleys

sofakng said:


> Should the episodes show a watched status for Netflix videos?
> 
> I've added a show called "Breakout" to OnePass and it plays fine, but after watching several episodes I don't see a watch indicator or even a progress bar.


I would live to see that. I would also love to see "Favorites" in Netflix / Amazon show up in the Streaming Videos folder.


----------



## headless chicken

Absolute hating the new One Pass update. It makes everything overly complicated for users that do not subscribe to any streaming services. There should be an option to disable it. Hopefully a patch or another update to that effect is on the way. In the meantime I will be sending Tivo a ranting email.


----------



## HarperVision

headless chicken said:


> Absolute hating the new One Pass update. It makes everything overly complicated for users that do not subscribe to any streaming services. There should be an option to disable it. Hopefully a patch or another update to that effect is on the way. In the meantime I will be sending Tivo a ranting email.


All you have to do is turn off he streaming apps in the menu and don't select them to be included when you setup your OnePass.


----------



## headless chicken

HarperVision said:


> All you have to do is turn off he streaming apps in the menu and don't select them to be included when you setup your OnePass.


I already had them deselected. However, the One Pass still requires a crapload more settings when setting up a new pass (or revising an old one) and the default setting is now set to record ALL seasons of shows which makes a mess of everything, and would quickly encroach upon space I've allocated for other things.


----------



## lpwcomp

headless chicken said:


> I already had them deselected. However, the One Pass still requires a crapload more settings when setting up a new pass (or revising an old one) and the default setting is now set to record ALL seasons of shows which makes a mess of everything, and would quickly encroach upon space I've allocated for other things.


4 new options, 3 of which have user settable defaults, is a "crapload"?

"ALL *seasons*" (actually "Start from: Season 1") doesn't mean "ALL *episodes*". The "New only" recording option still works.


----------



## HarperVision

lpwcomp said:


> 4 new options, 3 of which have user settable defaults, is a "crapload"? "ALL seasons" (actually "Start from: Season 1") doesn't mean "ALL episodes". The "New only" recording option still works.


And you can select to use streaming options, or not.


----------



## lpwcomp

HarperVision said:


> And you can select to use streaming options, or not.


That is one of the options for which you can set the default. It's still there when you create or edit a One Pass even if you have no "Video Providers" selected.


----------



## HarperVision

lpwcomp said:


> That is one of the options for which you can set the default. It's still there when you create or edit a One Pass even if you have no "Video Providers" selected.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. Turn streaming options off when you create the OnePass if you don't want them showing up and to make it look like the old Season Pass in the folder.


----------



## lpwcomp

HarperVision said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying. Turn streaming options off when you create the OnePass if you don't want them showing up and to make it look like the old Season Pass in the folder.


But he was complaining about the "crapload" (4) new options when creating or modifyng a One Pass. And seemed to think that it was going to _*record*_ every episode by default.


----------



## HarperVision

lpwcomp said:


> But he was complaining about the "crapload" (4) new options when creating or modifyng a One Pass. And seemed to think that it was going to record every episode by default.


Sorry, I was still referring to this:



headless chicken said:


> Absolute hating the new One Pass update. It makes everything overly complicated for users that do not subscribe to any streaming services. There should be an option to disable it. Hopefully a patch or another update to that effect is on the way. In the meantime I will be sending Tivo a ranting email.


----------



## slowbiscuit

epstewart said:


> In this thread and others, people have been trying to find a way to duplicate the functional utility of multiple season passes. SeriesID-restricted WishLists, if TiVo would agree to implement them, might be one way to do that.


A series-ID ARWL is not a WL, it's an SP with a filter. The proposal was for the ARWL to be channel-restricted - it should not be done per series because that's not what a WL is for.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Arcady said:


> Anyway, some will not accept the loss of certain features that are required to record the shows that people want to record. Add all the streaming stuff and other new features you want. But do not take things away when there is no reason to take them away. Pretty much any software today has an "advanced" button somewhere. They could stick one inside OnePass and give us a sub-menu with features that give back the old functionality or its equivalent.


You've had Tivos for a long time, right? If so then you know that they've never catered to the vocal minority that wants advanced options (including me). Tivo intentionally restricts what you can do and makes the choices for you to keep things simple, with some exceptions (WLs being one of them).


----------



## bmgoodman

slowbiscuit said:


> You've had Tivos for a long time, right? If so then you know that they've never catered to the vocal minority that wants advanced options (including me). Tivo intentionally restricts what you can do and makes the choices for you to keep things simple, with some exceptions (WLs being one of them).


If it's good enough for Apple....


----------



## rainwater

slowbiscuit said:


> You've had Tivos for a long time, right? If so then you know that they've never catered to the vocal minority that wants advanced options (including me).


Yet, when setting up a OnePass, it is extremely overwhelming with the amount of options that use descriptions that are extremely vague. I love options myself, but even I did not fully understand the long list of options given when setting up a OnePass. I can't imagine the average user would either.


----------



## murgatroyd

wscottcross said:


> I agree. I also fit that demographic and I think *more and more people are realizing that cable is expensive and most of what they want is available OTA or online.* I'm sure cable will exist for many years to come, but I think it may have reached it's peak and has begun the decline in membership. I feel bad for the folks that lost the functionality that they used to have. Personally, Onepass is the holy grail for me. I record a bunch of stuff over OTA, but I get at least as much content online now, probably more.


When I first got my S3, I couldn't get my cablecard to work (turned out it was a bad card, and it took me a while to convince Comcast that was the case). While I was thrashing it out with Comcast, I spend a while as an OTA-only TiVo user. And even though I don't do a lot of streaming, I do keep an eye out for what is availalble online. So I have a pretty good idea about what is available through OTA plus streaming versus what I get via cable.

Maybe the ordinary viewer doesn't really pay attention, but viewers who are using SPs for a show on more than one channel, we ARE paying attention. I think it's pretty safe to say that a lot of us who have SPs on more than one cable channel and are NOT cord-cutters know exactly what content we are looking for when we keep our cable subscriptions. And I mean exactly -- when I was pricing out packages during the switch to all-digital cable in my area, I made spreadsheets of what was in my SP manager to look at exactly what shows I wanted and what cable channels they were on.

The whole "people are realizing that cable is expensive and what they want is available OTA or streaming" argument refers to a set of viewers who have a narrow set of interests, namely movies and episodic TV. If that's all people want out of TV, there/s nothing wrong with that -- people like what they like.

But if you have other interests, like watching sports, then you figure out pretty quickly that unless you like only the 'mainstream' sports, a lot of the stuff you want isn't available online, and for the stuff that is online, the cost of subscribing to all of your favorite sports a la carte FAR exceeds the cost of cable.

If you can get your stuff with OTA and streaming, lucky you. But this is something that everyone has to crunch the numbers on for their own situation. Maybe it is true that sports fan are in the minority, but so what? I really don't get the "most people" argument -- as I've said before, if your usage is different than other people in your peer group, trust me, you already know that. You don't need to have it explained to you that you are an outlier.


----------



## nycityuser

murgatroyd said:


> If you can get your stuff with OTA and streaming, lucky you. But this is something that everyone has to crunch the numbers on for their own situation. Maybe it is true that sports fan are in the minority, but so what? I really don't get the "most people" argument -- as I've said before, if your usage is different than other people in your peer group, trust me, you already know that. You don't need to have it explained to you that you are an outlier.


I agree with you. I'm not even a sports fan and yet I cannot imagine that I'd get everything I want to watch with streaming and OTA. And if I did the a la carte price wouldn't be pretty.

Heck, the new DISH slingbox package is $20/month for hardly any channels. And it lacks in on Demand or recording capabilities. I keep wondering why the media is touting it as something valuable.

I'm thinking that anyone who would cut the cord is not really all that into television. And if you're not into television then you're probably not into TiVo. Me - I love TV and I love TiVo. And I happily pay Verizon each month for FIOS television programming.


----------



## naggeneen

Is it just me, or does none of this really matter if the feature doesn't work?

Hopefully everyone else who has received the update and (love it or hate it) has at least been able to use it. Not the case with me.

I was interested in trying it out. I popped open my "Doctor Who" Season Pass (oh, right... "OnePass") and browsed around the different seasons... I ultimately selected the Season 7 episode, "The Rings of Akhaten". Up came my Amazon Splash screen as it prepared to stream the episode from my Amazon Prime Instant subscription. 

Aaaannnnddd.... Nothing.

It just sits there on the splash screen until you hit the back button. Then it'll prompt you to see if you really want to leave the Amazon Instant app. Just to make sure it wouldn't eventually stream the episode, I selected the same episode last night, got the splash screen and then went to bed.

When I checked it this morning (8 hours later), it was still on the Amazon Instant splash screen.

Bummer experience.


----------



## epstewart

naggeneen said:


> Is it just me, or does none of this really matter if the feature doesn't work?
> 
> Hopefully everyone else who has received the update and (love it or hate it) has at least been able to use it. Not the case with me.
> 
> I was interested in trying it out. I popped open my "Doctor Who" Season Pass (oh, right... "OnePass") and browsed around the different seasons... I ultimately selected the Season 7 episode, "The Rings of Akhaten". Up came my Amazon Splash screen as it prepared to stream the episode from my Amazon Prime Instant subscription.
> 
> Aaaannnnddd.... Nothing.
> 
> It just sits there on the splash screen until you hit the back button. Then it'll prompt you to see if you really want to leave the Amazon Instant app. Just to make sure it wouldn't eventually stream the episode, I selected the same episode last night, got the splash screen and then went to bed.
> 
> When I checked it this morning (8 hours later), it was still on the Amazon Instant splash screen.
> 
> Bummer experience.


I just confirmed that Amazon Prime Instant Video is not working on my OnePass Roamio Plus. The symptoms are just as you said. It never gets past the splash screen. But Amazon Prime was working a week or so ago, when I was able to stream Doctor Who episodes. Something has changed ...


----------



## mrizzo80

epstewart said:


> I just confirmed that Amazon Prime Instant Video is not working on my OnePass Roamio Plus. The symptoms are just as you said. It never gets past the splash screen. But Amazon Prime was working a week or so ago, when I was able to stream Doctor Who episodes. Something has changed ...


Go to your user profile on Amazon.com. I think there is a way to revoke the access a TiVo box has to your Amazon account. The issue may correct itself the next time you launch/login to Amazon Prime from TiVo.

EDIT: I think this is the link. Amazon's user profile page is getting crazy. Bottom of page.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/settings?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_manage_instant_video


----------



## epstewart

mrizzo80 said:


> Go to your user profile on Amazon.com. I think there is a way to revoke the access a TiVo box has to your Amazon account. The issue may correct itself the next time you launch/login to Amazon Prime from TiVo.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is the link. Amazon's user profile page is getting crazy. Bottom of page.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/settings?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_manage_instant_video


I deregistered my TiVo and then signed in again to Amazon from the TiVo. That went well, but it did not allow me to get past the splash screen for Amazon Prime Instant Video streaming.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> I deregistered my TiVo and then signed in again to Amazon from the TiVo. That went well, but it did not allow me to get past the splash screen for Amazon Prime Instant Video streaming.


 Are you able to start the TiVo Amazon Prime App by itself from My Shows link without jumping to a specific title? i.e. Maybe the problem is bad data on certain show links. Since you were able to re-register your TiVo from the TiVo I'm assuming the Prime App without jumping to a specific video is working and hence the likely problem is bad guide/id show information. If you haven't already, try several completely different Amazon Prime titles to see if it's failing for all or only some.


----------



## mishafp

I'm loving the OnePass so far... One question: Why is the new "streaming movies" limited to only movies? I would love to have a folder in My Shows to store all the streaming programs from my Netflix and Amazon.


----------



## Arcady

mishafp said:


> I'm loving the OnePass so far... One question: Why is the new "streaming movies" limited to only movies? I would love to have a folder in My Shows to store all the streaming programs from my Netflix and Amazon.


You can create folders for those shows in My Shows already.


----------



## mishafp

Arcady said:


> You can create folders for those shows in My Shows already.


What do you mean? Like say I want to save all travel shows about a country that I'm visiting in a couple of months, which are scattered on netflix and amazon(s), how do I create such a folder in My Shows? I just want to be able to pull these shows from one place, like I could do if they were movies under this new feature... are you saying that's possible?


----------



## mattack

I admit I'm sort of repeating what I just said in another thread, but I take back my criticism of taking away multiple SPs, since I can set record in HD to _never_ which fits my use case so far..


----------



## Arcady

mishafp said:


> What do you mean? Like say I want to save all travel shows about a country that I'm visiting in a couple of months, which are scattered on netflix and amazon(s), how do I create such a folder in My Shows? I just want to be able to pull these shows from one place, like I could do if they were movies under this new feature... are you saying that's possible?


No, I'm saying you can create a OnePass for streaming shows and a folder for that show appears in My Shows, just like an old Season Pass would for a recorded show.

Streaming movies have a folder because there's no reason to have them sitting loose in My Shows.

I wouldn't mind the ability to place a list of shows inside a user-created folder, but that option doesn't exist.


----------



## krkaufman

Arcady said:


> I wouldn't mind the ability to place a list of shows inside a user-created folder, but that option doesn't exist.


Right, effectively providing a means to bookmark certain content that doesn't fit the OnePass model. Another plus would be having access to your various watchlists from the streaming sources (iNetflix 'My List/Instant Queue, Amazon & HuluPlus watchlists, etc). They could all be merged in to a single "Watchlist" or "Streaming Queue" folder under My Shows -- with, possibly, any content part of a OnePass filtered-out.


----------



## HarperVision

mishafp said:


> What do you mean? Like say I want to save all travel shows about a country that I'm visiting in a couple of months, which are scattered on netflix and amazon(s), how do I create such a folder in My Shows? I just want to be able to pull these shows from one place, like I could do if they were movies under this new feature... are you saying that's possible?


I think you can do this with any show from Netflix and Hulu+. They don't necessarily have to be a "movie". I think that's just the naming convention they used for the folder. Try it and report back.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Are you able to start the TiVo Amazon Prime App by itself from My Shows link without jumping to a specific title? i.e. Maybe the problem is bad data on certain show links. Since you were able to re-register your TiVo from the TiVo I'm assuming the Prime App without jumping to a specific video is working and hence the likely problem is bad guide/id show information. If you haven't already, try several completely different Amazon Prime titles to see if it's failing for all or only some.


Amazon Prime seems to be working fine in all modes and for all titles I try except for the two I was trying due to the reported "stuck on splash screen" issue. Those two were Doctor Who and Torchwood. Their problem seems to be that, while a few weeks ago they were "free" to Prime customers, that is no longer so. Now Amazon is charging for their episodes separately. And TiVo OnePass is unaware of the change! So OnePass still shows for each episode the option to stream it for free, but when I try to do that, play gets stuck at the splash screen!


----------



## TerpBE

I just got OnePass on my Premiere, and noticed a couple of potential bugs:

1) I created a 1P for Band of Brothers. All episodes are on Amazon Prime, but when I look in the folder in My Shows a couple of the episodes show up as "Not Currently Available". This seems like a bug - is there any known fix?

2) If I search for "Little Pim", it gives me several matches for Amazon Prime. But, when I select one of the, the only options it gives me are "Watch Now" and "Create a WishList Search". It doesn't give me an option to add the streaming video or create a OnePass, so there's no way to add it to My Shows. Anybody know a work-around?


----------



## szvers

Hawaii five-o was just recently added to Netflix, but in my onepass the streaming option is only vudu. Does the fact that it just became available have any effect on it not showing up as an option?


----------



## cherry ghost

There are quite a few movies available to rent/buy on the Amazon app that don't show up in TiVo search. I can only find them by searching for an actor in the movie. After doing "add this streaming video", they show up in the "Streaming Movies" folder even though they're unavailable.


----------



## bradleys

szvers said:


> Hawaii five-o was just recently added to Netflix, but in my onepass the streaming option is only vudu. Does the fact that it just became available have any effect on it not showing up as an option?


My guess?

Because Hawaii five-o isn't free (Prime) on Amazon and you have your OnePass set to include only free content.

I just set up a OnePass for Hawaii five-o and it works perfectly albeit a not free...


----------



## bradleys

cherry ghost said:


> There are quite a few movies available to rent/buy on the Amazon app that don't show up in TiVo search. I can only find them by searching for an actor in the movie. After doing "add this streaming video", they show up in the "Streaming Movies" folder even though they're unavailable.


I test most of these reports and for the most part - it is simply a learning curve.


----------



## Arcady

bradleys said:


> Because Hawaii five-o isn't free (Prime) on Amazon and you have your OnePass set to include only free content.


He didn't say anything about Amazon. He said Netflix.


----------



## cherry ghost

bradleys said:


> I test most of these reports and for the most part - it is simply a learning curve.


If it's unavailable it should go in the "Not Currently Available" folder and then move once it is available.


----------



## bradleys

Arcady said:


> He didn't say anything about Amazon. He said Netflix.


Not sure how I misread that... I was sure he said Amazon!

Looks like it landed on Netflix yesterday (late). Another good test to see how long it takes for content to populate to TiVo...


----------



## Robin

slowbiscuit said:


> You've had Tivos for a long time, right? If so then you know that they've never catered to the vocal minority that wants advanced options (including me). Tivo intentionally restricts what you can do and makes the choices for you to keep things simple, with some exceptions (WLs being one of them).


Sometimes they do. Remember having to program in the 30s skip?


----------



## lpwcomp

Robin said:


> Sometimes they do. Remember having to program in the 30s skip?


Still necessary. What did change a long time ago is that the setting survives a power cycle.


----------



## bradleys

lpwcomp said:


> Still necessary. What did change a long time ago is that the setting survives a power cycle.


And that doesn't take a set of advanced UI screens or create complexity in either the database or logical layers.

It was an existing back door code that got leaked and quietly supported.


----------



## Mikeguy

bradleys said:


> And that doesn't take a set of advanced UI screens or create complexity in either the database or logical layers.
> 
> It was an existing back door code that got leaked and quietly supported.


And, in fact, adopted as a formal feature in a modified (compromise-as-sorts) form in the Roamio, with the 30-second fast forward (which I even am liking, right now, a bit more than the straight skip).


----------



## bradleys

Mikeguy said:


> And, in fact, adopted as a formal feature in a modified (compromise-as-sorts) form in the Roamio, with the 30-second fast forward (which I even am liking, right now, a bit more than the straight skip).


I disagree with the distinction that it is supported "formally". I guess the question is, does it exist in any formal documentation from Tivo?

It is known and TiVo doesn't try to keep it a secret - you can find in conversations on their own blogs - but as far as I know, it is not contained in any formal instruction set from Tivo.


----------



## cherry ghost

Mikeguy said:


> And, in fact, adopted as a formal feature in a modified (compromise-as-sorts) form in the Roamio, with the 30-second fast forward (which I even am liking, right now, a bit more than the straight skip).





bradleys said:


> I disagree with the distinction that it is supported "formally". I guess the question is, does it exist in any formal documentation from Tivo?
> 
> It is known and TiVo doesn't try to keep it a secret - you can find in conversations on their own blogs - but as far as I know, it is not contained in any formal instruction set from Tivo.


He's talking about the 30 second scan being a formal feature.


----------



## bradleys

cherry ghost said:


> He's talking about the 30 second scan being a formal feature.


I know he is... And I suggest that it isn't a formal feature. It isn't included in any formal documentation from TiVo (that I can find). It is a backdoor code that exists and TiVo doesn't try to hide - but it isn't "formal".

Just like all the other SPS codes.


----------



## cherry ghost

bradleys said:


> I know he is... And I suggest that it isn't a formal feature. It isn't included in any formal documentation from TiVo (that I can find). It is a backdoor code that exists and TiVo doesn't try to hide - but it isn't "formal".
> 
> Just like all the other SPS codes.


It's not an SPS code. It's in Settings-->Remote, CableCard, & Devices-->Remote Control Setup

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/155


----------



## bradleys

cherry ghost said:


> It's not an SPS code. It's in Settings-->Remote, CableCard, & Devices-->Remote Control Setup
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/155


Well, that sounds formal - doesn't it....


----------



## cherry ghost

If it's in Settings, I consider it a formal feature. It's certainly not a " backdoor code" or "just like all the other SPS codes."


----------



## Mikeguy

bradleys said:


> Well, that sounds formal - doesn't it....


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> And, in fact, adopted as a formal feature in a modified (compromise-as-sorts) form in the Roamio, with the 30-second fast forward (which I even am liking, right now, a bit more than the straight skip).


I disagree that the 30-second scan (which existed on the DTV non-TiVo DVR) is a "modified" implementation.of the 30-second skip. If I wanted to view the stuff I am skipping _*and*_ have it not be instantaneous, I would have been using FF. I'm just thankful that the backdoor code still works.


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> I disagree that the 30-second scan (which existed on the DTV non-TiVo DVR) is a "modified" implementation.of the 30-second skip. If I wanted to view the stuff I am skipping _*and*_ have it not be instantaneous, I would have been using FF. I'm just thankful that the backdoor code still works.


I guess I see the 30-second scan as the love child between the 30-second skip and FF. Personally, I find it more convenient than the straight FF--but maybe I just like pressing buttons. And regardless, I appreciate having it, along with the 30-second skip option (that TiVo has been accommodating for well over a decade now).


----------



## mattack

There was some show I was looking at while playing with the Amazon Prime integration, where the premiere episode was NOT listed as being Amazon Prime, but for example episode 2 was.. When I actually went into Amazon Prime, the premiere WAS available with Prime.

I don't remember what show it was at the moment..


----------



## wscottcross

murgatroyd said:


> When I first got my S3, I couldn't get my cablecard to work (turned out it was a bad card, and it took me a while to convince Comcast that was the case). While I was thrashing it out with Comcast, I spend a while as an OTA-only TiVo user. And even though I don't do a lot of streaming, I do keep an eye out for what is availalble online. So I have a pretty good idea about what is available through OTA plus streaming versus what I get via cable.
> 
> Maybe the ordinary viewer doesn't really pay attention, but viewers who are using SPs for a show on more than one channel, we ARE paying attention. I think it's pretty safe to say that a lot of us who have SPs on more than one cable channel and are NOT cord-cutters know exactly what content we are looking for when we keep our cable subscriptions. And I mean exactly -- when I was pricing out packages during the switch to all-digital cable in my area, I made spreadsheets of what was in my SP manager to look at exactly what shows I wanted and what cable channels they were on.
> 
> The whole "people are realizing that cable is expensive and what they want is available OTA or streaming" argument refers to a set of viewers who have a narrow set of interests, namely movies and episodic TV. If that's all people want out of TV, there/s nothing wrong with that -- people like what they like.
> 
> But if you have other interests, like watching sports, then you figure out pretty quickly that unless you like only the 'mainstream' sports, a lot of the stuff you want isn't available online, and for the stuff that is online, the cost of subscribing to all of your favorite sports a la carte FAR exceeds the cost of cable.
> 
> If you can get your stuff with OTA and streaming, lucky you. But this is something that everyone has to crunch the numbers on for their own situation. Maybe it is true that sports fan are in the minority, but so what? I really don't get the "most people" argument -- as I've said before, if your usage is different than other people in your peer group, trust me, you already know that. You don't need to have it explained to you that you are an outlier.


I was VERY careful NOT to use "most people". I specifically said "more and more", because, while I realize that those of us who are cutting the cable are not the majority, we are a growing minority. As you stated, sports programming is one area that offers little alternatives to cable. I do miss a few things from cable, but I sure don't miss that bill. The money I'm saving more than pays for the amazon subscriptions I got to stream a few shows that are not on Netflix or Hulu.


----------



## bradleys

szvers said:


> Hawaii five-o was just recently added to Netflix, but in my onepass the streaming option is only vudu. Does the fact that it just became available have any effect on it not showing up as an option?


Looks like it took 48 hours or so for Netflix to show up.


----------



## sangs

mattack said:


> There was some show I was looking at while playing with the Amazon Prime integration, where the premiere episode was NOT listed as being Amazon Prime, but for example episode 2 was.. When I actually went into Amazon Prime, the premiere WAS available with Prime.
> 
> I don't remember what show it was at the moment..


Was it "Justified" by any chance? Because that's currently the case with that show.


----------



## mrizzo80

mattack said:


> There was some show I was looking at while playing with the Amazon Prime integration, where the premiere episode was NOT listed as being Amazon Prime, but for example episode 2 was.. When I actually went into Amazon Prime, the premiere WAS available with Prime.
> 
> I don't remember what show it was at the moment..


Stargate SG-1 exhibits this behavior. I added a 1P last weekend and noticed this.


----------



## aaronwt

Well I don't see where Season 3 of House of Cards has showed up yet in my OnePass.

If the streaming shows don't show up when a season is first available then I don't see it as being very good. I thought this might be a good way to keep track of streaming only shows. But I guess not.


----------



## Arcady

aaronwt said:


> Well I don't see where Season 3 of House of Cards has showed up yet in my OnePass.
> 
> If the streaming shows don't show up when a season is first available then I don't see it as being very good. I thought this might be a good way to keep track of streaming only shows. But I guess not.


I agree. My main excitement over this was that OnePass would remind me when these new shows are added to the streaming services. But if it doesn't show up for a few days, or it shows up with incorrect info, it defeats the purpose.


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> Well I don't see where Season 3 of House of Cards has showed up yet in my OnePass.
> 
> If the streaming shows don't show up when a season is first available then I don't see it as being very good. I thought this might be a good way to keep track of streaming only shows. But I guess not.


It's kinda sad that they don't/can't even manually do whatever's needed to make it appear as it should have. It's not like nobody knew in advance the season was premiering today or that there's a huge number of fans waiting for it.


----------



## mrizzo80

I can definitely see how getting day-of-availability for OTT shows didn't make it into the initial release of 1P.

It sounds like they are aware of the issue. I wonder if they are planning a permanent fix for all future OTT releases or just planning on doing something quick for House of Cards due to the high visibility of that show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571482519683637251


----------



## Mikeguy

I guess that one will just have to watch a few of the other multiple hundreds of hours of programming on one's TiVo until the streaming shows show up.  (Sorry, I couldn't resist--and I'm the guy who just placed 2015 Academy Award movies on hold at his public library, with there being a 60-180 day wait . . . .)


----------



## epstewart

TerpBE said:


> I created a 1P for Band of Brothers. All episodes are on Amazon Prime, but when I look in ther folder in My Shows a couple of the episodes show up as "Not Currently Available". This seems like a bug - is there any known fix?


I purchased from Amazon the series "Jewel in the Crown." Although all episodes are listed as available in the Amazon app on my Roamio Plus, in the My Shows folder for the OnePass I created for the series the third episode shows as not available. So there can be discrepancies between what is actually available and what OnePass recognizes as available. My guess is that OnePass relies on some database somewhere that can be out of sync with reality.:down:


----------



## HarperVision

Mikeguy said:


> I guess that one will just have to watch a few of the other multiple hundreds of hours of programming on one's TiVo until the streaming shows show up.  (Sorry, I couldn't resist--and I'm the guy who just placed 2015 Academy Award movies on hold at his public library, with there being a 60-180 day wait . . . .)


Wow, you'll seriously wait that long to watch them instead of spending a couple dollars at Redbox?


----------



## szvers

bradleys said:


> Looks like it took 48 hours or so for Netflix to show up.


When I hover on the Hawaii 5-o folder it now shows the Netflix logo, along with CBS. Problem is I only have two episodes, season 1, episode 1 and 3:15, that have the Netflix option to watch.


----------



## RoyK

HarperVision said:


> Wow, you'll seriously wait that long to watch them instead of spending a couple dollars at Redbox?


I'd wait a whole lot longer than that.


----------



## Mikeguy

HarperVision said:


> Wow, you'll seriously wait that long to watch them instead of spending a couple dollars at Redbox?


Hadn't thought of Redbox (thanks!), but for me, what's the rush? As a general matter, I don't have any huge need right now to watch any particular movie immediately (when I ultimately get the movie from the library, the boy in Boyhood will only be a few months older . . .  ), and I have more than enough shows and movies I could be watching (including thanks to a new Roamio, which seems to be finding hours of movies each night, even though it's strictly OTA broadcasting). And if you think of it, getting them from the library when they become available really is only just like a TiVo time shift, from right now to a month (or 2-3 months) from now. And this will give me some good quality to watch during the Spring and Summer when Spiderman XXX and Ironman 42 and Mission Finally Possible are the only options. Along with a pizza, from the savings. 

(Also, for me, there's a convenience factor: put an item on hold at the public library's website and walk on over to pick it up when it's available; as versus not knowing what's available via Redbox at any particular time 1 or 2 miles away at a supermarket, and then having to stop back a day or 2 later to return it.)



RoyK said:


> I'd wait a whole lot longer than that.


Good man! The public library: finally a worthy and well-done tax expenditure.


----------



## slowbiscuit

wscottcross said:


> I was VERY careful NOT to use "most people". I specifically said "more and more", because, while I realize that those of us who are cutting the cable are not the majority, we are a growing minority. As you stated, sports programming is one area that offers little alternatives to cable. I do miss a few things from cable, but I sure don't miss that bill. The money I'm saving more than pays for the amazon subscriptions I got to stream a few shows that are not on Netflix or Hulu.


You're paying someone for internet access, right? If I had Comcast only for HSI my bill would be $65 a month or so. With TV bundled (all channels + HBO) it's $100 a month, would be $90 a month for the next lower tier of channels + HBO (still a lot of TV).

Not seeing the big deal about paying for cable here. I always enjoy the cord cutter rants when you find out they often end up paying about the same with HSI included, factoring in what you pay for streaming services etc.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Arcady said:


> I agree. My main excitement over this was that OnePass would remind me when these new shows are added to the streaming services. But if it doesn't show up for a few days, or it shows up with incorrect info, it defeats the purpose.


I'm seeing the same behavior with search and Xfinity VOD - some stuff doesn't show up on Tivo search until days after it's already in the VOD menus.

C'mon Tivo, don't half-ass this new feature like you do almost everything else. A new ep or series should ALWAYS be available from search or a 1P within a day after it is available on the service.


----------



## Mikeguy

slowbiscuit said:


> You're paying someone for internet access, right? If I had Comcast only for HSI my bill would be $65 a month or so. With TV bundled (all channels + HBO) it's $100 a month, would be $90 a month for the next lower tier of channels + HBO (still a lot of TV).
> 
> Not seeing the big deal about paying for cable here. I always enjoy the cord cutter rants when you find out they often end up paying about the same with HSI included, factoring in what you pay for streaming services etc.


Providing my parents' generation's reality check: $350/year or so for television entertainment services (or more, depending on your Internet connection cost--DSL where I am can be found for under $30/month). As versus free from the public library, at least for movies and television shows, when they issue (and assuming your library offers them). It's all a personal choice and value/cost-benefit judgment (absent one's personal finances being less limited).


----------



## krkaufman

slowbiscuit said:


> If I had Comcast only for HSI my bill would be $65 a month or so. With TV bundled (all channels + HBO) it's $100 a month, would be $90 a month for the next lower tier of channels + HBO (still a lot of TV).


Current non-promo pricing for Comcast's 25Mbps "Performance" plan is $70/mo. Add $10 to boost to 50Mbps on their "Blast" package. (download rates doubled in some areas, such as Denver)

Our house is on the edge of town and so our providers have evolved over time, as their services out to our neighborhood improved. Skipping what we've gone through, we had recently been trying to decide which way to go with our TV programming... OTA, Dish, DirecTV or Comcast. Trying to keep costs down had us leaning towards Comcast, given their exceedingly high rates for Internet-only service. The combination of Comcast HSI plus DISH or DirecTV for TV programming just couldn't be rationalized given the cost difference.

The recent rollout of Xfinity On Demand for TiVo to all areas and the new OnePass feature compelled me (well, on orders from above) to ditch a nascent WMC/MCX360 setup for a Roamio Pro & a smattering of Minis around the house. (And saved me from the frustration of trying to argue with Comcast that my 3 CableCards for WMC should not be considered as 3 separate "outlets.")


----------



## nataylor

I've got a couple shows that I had OnePasses for, but canceled them. But the shows still have folders at the top of the My Shows list (with a date of 12/31) the folders are empty, and I can't find any way to remove them. Any ideas?


----------



## DeltaOne

nataylor said:


> I've got a couple shows that I had OnePasses for, but canceled them. But the shows still have folders at the top of the My Shows list (with a date of 12/31) the folders are empty, and I can't find any way to remove them. Any ideas?


I waited a few days for the empty 12/31 folders to drop off. They didn't. A reboot removed the empty folders for me.


----------



## sinanju

Arcady said:


> I agree. My main excitement over this was that OnePass would remind me when these new shows are added to the streaming services. But if it doesn't show up for a few days, or it shows up with incorrect info, it defeats the purpose.


To your list of defects I would add, "Doesn't note what you've already watched." I added a OnePass tied to ST: DS9 on Amazon, watched an episode, and there was no indication in the OnePass I had watched it. The Amazon app will tell me that. I deleted the OnePass and decided it's yet another feature I'm unlikely to use.

But, hey! I have lots of new bugs to play with!


----------



## nataylor

DeltaOne said:


> I waited a few days for the empty 12/31 folders to drop off. They didn't. A reboot removed the empty folders for me.


Thanks, a reboot did the trick.


----------



## wscottcross

slowbiscuit said:


> You're paying someone for internet access, right? If I had Comcast only for HSI my bill would be $65 a month or so. With TV bundled (all channels + HBO) it's $100 a month, would be $90 a month for the next lower tier of channels + HBO (still a lot of TV).
> 
> Not seeing the big deal about paying for cable here. I always enjoy the cord cutter rants when you find out they often end up paying about the same with HSI included, factoring in what you pay for streaming services etc.


Yes, I'm still paying for HSI and quite happy with that. I'm still SAVING $100/month from cable TV alone so I'm pocketing quite a bit of that $1200/year even after paying for a few subscriptions. I'd have to be paying for ~40 series on Amazon to eat up that kind of savings. I guess your Comcast rates are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than I was getting. I was paying ~2.5 times that much so there's the difference.


----------



## trip1eX

wscottcross said:


> Yes, I'm still paying for HSI and quite happy with that. I'm still SAVING $100/month from cable TV alone so I'm pocketing quite a bit of that $1200/year even after paying for a few subscriptions. I'd have to be paying for ~40 series on Amazon to eat up that kind of savings. I guess your Comcast rates are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than I was getting. I was paying ~2.5 times that much so there's the difference.


The difference is you are using that new cord cutter math. Your estimates are always going to be 2.5x higher than reality.


----------



## 59er

sinanju said:


> To your list of defects I would add, "Doesn't note what you've already watched." I added a OnePass tied to ST: DS9 on Amazon, watched an episode, and there was no indication in the OnePass I had watched it. The Amazon app will tell me that. I deleted the OnePass and decided it's yet another feature I'm unlikely to use.
> 
> But, hey! I have lots of new bugs to play with!


When you finish watching the Amazon stream of the episode, you can simply delete the ep from My Shows; that's how I do it with recordings, and that's how I do it with streaming shows.


----------



## innocentfreak

trip1eX said:


> The difference is you are using that new cord cutter math. Your estimates are always going to be 2.5x higher than reality.


I always love cord cutter math. I am still waiting for someone to post their bill showing the actual $100 plus for cable. For some reason whenever you ask for it or a screenshot of the page from their cable company showing it as an option they never do.


----------



## blacknoi

innocentfreak said:


> I always love cord cutter math. I am still waiting for someone to post their bill showing the actual $100 plus for cable. For some reason whenever you ask for it or a screenshot of the page from their cable company showing it as an option they never do.


I have Cablevision's "silver" package (HBO, Showtime, Starz, Encore, basically everything but some sports channels, and no cinemax/moviechannel).

The "base" price is $89.99, but there's also an unavoidable under the line sports programming surcharge, so my real bill is $96/month for just programming (not counting cablecard rentals).

So I'm close to the $100 price point. Once you factor in another "multiple outlets" fee of $1.50 a month, plus the costs of my $2/month cable cards (I rent 4 of them, hdhomerun prime, tivos and 1 card in the back of an old DLP tv), I'm over $100 to be able to 'watch' my $96/month cable tv package.

But on the point of the thread originally, I'm finding I don't use the streaming view option in a onepass, just have my linear recordings set to show. Monkied around with it but as others have said, you don't see if the streaming option has been watched, until you actually go into the app that is streaming it. I could potentially see myself using this feature once they implement that part.

Oh yea, and bring back "record all episodes" so my modern family marathons just record it all . Haven't figured out a work around for that loss yet.


----------



## wscottcross

innocentfreak said:


> I always love cord cutter math. I am still waiting for someone to post their bill showing the actual $100 plus for cable. For some reason whenever you ask for it or a screenshot of the page from their cable company showing it as an option they never do.


I'll upload a copy of my bill tonight (can't do it from work as they block all file sharing sites). My bill used to be $276.01 for the triple play and now it's $88.95 for just the Blast internet. The base package price is $215 and they add $7.45 each for 3 cablecards (22.35/month) plus fees and taxes.

Bottom line is that my bill went down by $187.06. Some of that was due to the home phone as part of the package (which we never used but it was the only way to get Blast speed internet at the time) so the cable portion was still over $100/month. It appears it may be cheaper for lots of you as the cablecard costs most of you are reporting seem way cheaper than I was being charged.


----------



## Mikeguy

wscottcross said:


> I'll upload a copy of my bill tonight (can't do it from work as they block all file sharing sites).


(Please, don't trouble yourself unless you really want to--no need on something like this to have to provide "physical evidence" of your discussion . . . .)


----------



## Speed103

I'm a little confused about something that I think was touched on in this thread but I've since lost which pages it was discussed on.
If I want to start recording a show that's a few season's in already, I would set up a season pass with new and repeats. If the season pass started recording episodes in the first season and I watched and deleted them, it seems like the season pass would record these episodes again if they aired more than 28 days later.
Assuming what I said above is correct, does OnePass help with this at all? In other words, will it not attempt to record episodes I've deleted that are associated with this OnePass whether they were streaming or previously recorded?


----------



## tivoboy

Does enabling onepass REMOVE the apps that were listed under "find tv, movies and Videos" on the MINI?

Since my P4XL received the onepass update, I no longer can see my streaming apps directly anywhere in MY SHOWS on the minis. It's only viewable still on the Premier XL4, but not on the mini - which is a bummer.


----------



## slowbiscuit

wscottcross said:


> I'll upload a copy of my bill tonight (can't do it from work as they block all file sharing sites). My bill used to be $276.01 for the triple play and now it's $88.95 for just the Blast internet. The base package price is $215 and they add $7.45 each for 3 cablecards (22.35/month) plus fees and taxes.
> 
> Bottom line is that my bill went down by $187.06. Some of that was due to the home phone as part of the package (which we never used but it was the only way to get Blast speed internet at the time) so the cable portion was still over $100/month. It appears it may be cheaper for lots of you as the cablecard costs most of you are reporting seem way cheaper than I was being charged.


Holy crap, all I can say is that if you're not willing to call and get a promo every time yours expires then yeah you might as well bend over. I'm boggled as to why your Blast HSI costs that much, that's way more than it is here. This is a real problem with a lot of the cord cutter issues, no one wants to get a better deal they just complain and bail.

I've had Comcast for 20 years (formerly MediaOne and AT&T Broadband) and I've gotten the current promo for the double play HSI + cable bundle for 15 years of that. Right now triple play is about half of what you were paying but I would never get triple anyway, there's no need to pay them for phone service.


----------



## chiguy50

tivoboy said:


> Does enabling onepass REMOVE the apps that were listed under "find tv, movies and Videos" on the MINI?
> 
> Since my P4XL received the onepass update, I no longer can see my streaming apps directly anywhere in MY SHOWS on the minis. It's only viewable still on the Premier XL4, but not on the mini - which is a bummer.


By streaming apps I suppose you mean "Video Providers"?

The Mini is supposed to mirror the Video Providers you have enabled on the host (but note that there is a bit of inconsistency at present since the Premiere has not received the Vudu capability yet but the Mini and Roamio have).

If your Mini is not displaying all of the Video Providers that are enabled on your Premiere, I suggest you try the following: Uncheck all providers on the Premiere (Settings > Channels > My Video Providers) then force a network connection first for the Premiere and then for the Mini. Then go back into the Premiere settings and select the providers you want displayed. Lastly, force another network connection for both units. If this procedure does not work, then you can try doing a cold reboot of the Mini by disconnecting the power source for about 10 minutes and then reconnecting.


----------



## trip1eX

slowbiscuit said:


> Holy crap, all I can say is that if you're not willing to call and get a promo every time yours expires then yeah you might as well bend over. I'm boggled as to why your Blast HSI costs that much, that's way more than it is here. This is a real problem with a lot of the cord cutter issues, no one wants to get a better deal they just complain and bail.
> 
> I've had Comcast for 20 years (formerly MediaOne and AT&T Broadband) and I've gotten the current promo for the double play HSI + cable bundle for 15 years of that. Right now triple play is about half of what you were paying but I would never get triple anyway, there's no need to pay them for phone service.


If you are at a cocktail table and you bring up the fact you subscribe to a lesser cable tv package that is so boring!!!!!!! It's Loserville!!!!!!!!!

But cut the cord?!?!? That is something new, exciting and hip. And since too many friends and family and acquaintances still have no idea exactly what that entails you can embellish your decision and its virtues as much as you want to make yourself look and feel good.


----------



## trip1eX

wscottcross said:


> I'll upload a copy of my bill tonight (can't do it from work as they block all file sharing sites). My bill used to be $276.01 for the triple play and now it's $88.95 for just the Blast internet. The base package price is $215 and they add $7.45 each for 3 cablecards (22.35/month) plus fees and taxes.
> 
> Bottom line is that my bill went down by $187.06. Some of that was due to the home phone as part of the package (which we never used but it was the only way to get Blast speed internet at the time) so the cable portion was still over $100/month. It appears it may be cheaper for lots of you as the cablecard costs most of you are reporting seem way cheaper than I was being charged.


Zip code?


----------



## Mikeguy

trip1eX said:


> But cut the cord?!?!? That is something new, exciting and hip.


Except for us frugal sorts who have been doing it for years (and who have gone the Roamio basic route for that reason). Maybe call it "retro."


----------



## zalusky

trip1eX said:


> If you are at a cocktail table and you bring up the fact you subscribe to a lesser cable tv package that is so boring!!!!!!! It's Loserville!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But cut the cord?!?!? That is something new, exciting and hip. And since too many friends and family and acquaintances still have no idea exactly what that entails you can embellish your decision and its virtues as much as you want to make yourself look and feel good.


You have to talk about that because you can't talk about all the great shows on premium cable. Did you see what happened on Shameless last night? Huh What? Ok did you see Banshee then? What? ....


----------



## jdmaxell

I have multiple season passes for Big Band Theory, Modern family, Dance Moms, and Two and a Half man. With "VERY" popular shows you tend to watch the "NEW" ones and the syndicated ones. Had all the season passes set to 10. And like many TIVO users you watch the new ones a day or two later (Original Tivo Concept). But when they switched over to OnePass, and combined SPs, it started recording all those shows using the same 10 counter. Since there are 50 Big Bangs, two and half men and Modern Family in syndication in a week, it quickly deleted the "new" ones I did not see yet. Thank you Tivo! Changed it to 25, but that is filled in a couple of days. Now, I need to "save until" for all the new ones. You need to come up with a solution (Suggestions does not work...Manual record help, but Modern Family and Big Band, are scattered through the channels and time slots. Need to come up with a way to pick individual channels in the OnePass section. Now, I like when new features are added, but old features should not be removed. Also, please involve more long time Tivo Users in the testing. Having employees beta test is not true testing. If Tivo keeps treating its hardware the way Cable companies treat theirs, it will not be around much longer. 

-Very Long Time Tivo Users who never posts, but is generally very happy with tivo until now!


----------



## marcmandy

I am a baseball fan in NYC and we have 2 teams that I follow: The Yankees and The Mets. Of necessity, I time-shift my games. They are carried on 2 cable outlets (YES and SNY) and 1 broadcast channel (WPIX-11). With Season Pass last year I was able to set up for 2 different channels, so I got most of the games. It wasn't perfect but it did the job. However, NOW, with One-Pass, my choices for channel selection are as follows: 11 WPIX, or 26 SNY, or 53 YES, or 306 MLBN, or 320 SNY, or 321 YES, or 1212 WPIX or **ALL**. This means that I can either select only 1 channel, which would be like splitting the baby in half, or EVERY SINGLE GAME broadcast in NYC that is labelled "MLB Baseball" which will effectively fill up my hard drive in less than a week! What I, AND I suspect many of your subscribers in multi-team markets, would like is the ability to say that I would like to record WPIX 11 (which is the over-the-air outlet) and 26 SNY and 53 YES. I only need to record one of each of those even though they each have 2 listings (theoretically 1 for standard and 1 for HD). I don't want to automatically record EVERY ESPN, MLB Network and FOX game. I have a big box, but there's no way I can handle that without spending a lot of time erasing games. I am looking for the ability to include only specific channels and exclude others. As it stands now, One-Pass is absolutely useless to me and I will be forced to manually set up for about 280 games over the course of the season.


----------



## abovethesink

marcmandy said:


> I am a baseball fan in NYC and we have 2 teams that I follow: The Yankees and The Mets. Of necessity, I time-shift my games. They are carried on 2 cable outlets (YES and SNY) and 1 broadcast channel (WPIX-11). With Season Pass last year I was able to set up for 2 different channels, so I got most of the games. It wasn't perfect but it did the job. However, NOW, with One-Pass, my choices for channel selection are as follows: 11 WPIX, or 26 SNY, or 53 YES, or 306 MLBN, or 320 SNY, or 321 YES, or 1212 WPIX or **ALL**. This means that I can either select only 1 channel, which would be like splitting the baby in half, or EVERY SINGLE GAME broadcast in NYC that is labelled "MLB Baseball" which will effectively fill up my hard drive in less than a week! What I, AND I suspect many of your subscribers in multi-team markets, would like is the ability to say that I would like to record WPIX 11 (which is the over-the-air outlet) and 26 SNY and 53 YES. I only need to record one of each of those even though they each have 2 listings (theoretically 1 for standard and 1 for HD). I don't want to automatically record EVERY ESPN, MLB Network and FOX game. I have a big box, but there's no way I can handle that without spending a lot of time erasing games. I am looking for the ability to include only specific channels and exclude others. As it stands now, One-Pass is absolutely useless to me and I will be forced to manually set up for about 280 games over the course of the season.


Set up a wishlist. Keep it broad in the beginning and fine tune it as time goes on to eliminate the false hits you are getting. That is how I follow multiple collge sports teams as well as boxing and MMA. I did not even know two season passes was a possible thing until all the fallout from the update.


----------



## jrtroo

Please make sure to post in multiple forums.


----------



## tivoboy

chiguy50 said:


> By streaming apps I suppose you mean "Video Providers"?
> 
> The Mini is supposed to mirror the Video Providers you have enabled on the host (but note that there is a bit of inconsistency at present since the Premiere has not received the Vudu capability yet but the Mini and Roamio have).
> 
> If your Mini is not displaying all of the Video Providers that are enabled on your Premiere, I suggest you try the following: Uncheck all providers on the Premiere (Settings > Channels > My Video Providers) then force a network connection first for the Premiere and then for the Mini. Then go back into the Premiere settings and select the providers you want displayed. Lastly, force another network connection for both units. If this procedure does not work, then you can try doing a cold reboot of the Mini by disconnecting the power source for about 10 minutes and then reconnecting.


thanks for the tips..I've tried all of the above, and sadly nothing shows up again?

What could be up with that? Anyone have any other experience with this and other options for fixes?


----------



## tomhorsley

Well, there is the more drastic tack of rebooting rather than merely forcing a connection. I know it took a reboot for everyone to see the new name I gave a TiVo after moving it to a different room.


----------



## krkaufman

jdmaxell said:


> Need to come up with a way to pick individual channels in the OnePass section.


That ability already exists when setting-up a OnePass. You can specify a particular channel via the "Channel:" setting, in the bottom "Record" section of the OnePass Options dialog; however, take note of the following:

you can only select from channels on which upcoming episodes are currently listed in the guide, or, it appears, channels on which the show was previously recorded (not sure if recorded episode must still be listed in My Shows or not);
you cannot manually set the channel number for a OnePass; again, you're limited by the upcoming broadcasts for a show;
barring any upcoming episodes on the desired channel, you'd need to set Channel to "All" and then tweak the other settings (e.g. "HD only", "New only") to try to ensure you grab and keep just the new episodes for a show. Alternatively, you'd need to be sure to check back in shortly before a show begins airing to modify the OnePass to restrict itself to the desired channel;

That said, if you're looking to also capture repeats for a show, without risking your new episodes, the workaround has been to create a Wishlist to capture the reruns.


----------



## met_fan

Just got my first TiVo and after setting up a bunch of OnePasses, I've noticed a lot of the shows show they're going to record multiple episodes per week. I set them to record new eps only, on the one channel the new eps air on. However, it looks like Justified is going to record several times this week, and the Simpsons is set to record 2 syndicated eps Sunday afternoon on Fox but not the regular prime time airing (which is new). Is this behavior anyone has noticed or am I getting something really wrong?


----------



## wscottcross

slowbiscuit said:


> ...I'm boggled as to why your Blast HSI costs that much, that's way more than it is here.


So how much is Blast in your area? Blast for me is 105Mb, is that the same everywhere?



trip1eX said:


> Zip code?


06424.

It just got to the point where we realized we were paying for ALOT of extras and that most of what we watched was on the major networks and all those were available OTA. There were a couple of exceptions; The Walking Dead and one or two Discovery channel shows. If you want to call it "cord cutter math" because it makes you feel better about paying your bill, go for it. I'm still saving the money.


----------



## JoeKustra

met_fan said:


> Just got my first TiVi and after setting up a bunch of OnePasses, I've noticed a lot of the shows show they're going to record multiple episodes per week. I set them to record new eps only, on the one channel the new eps air on. However, it looks like Justified is going to record several times this week, and the Simpsons is set to record 2 syndicated eps Sunday afternoon on Fox but not the regular prime time airing (which is new). Is this behavior anyone has noticed or am I getting something really wrong?


Sometimes the To Do List takes a while to reflect reality. This can be seen by looking at the History log. You will often see "not recorded" because they are duplicates or not new. Justified shows that since midnight confuses the guide. However, not indicating a first time showing of a show you select is not normal and I would look at that one for an error. Oh yeah, sometimes a non-new will record. The box is not perfect. Check with Zap2It.com for 99% accuracy. Frequently there is a difference between that and the TiVo guide.


----------



## chiguy50

jdmaxell said:


> I have multiple season passes for Big Band Theory, Modern family, Dance Moms, and Two and a Half man.


I'm a big jazz aficionado and the only one of those shows I would be remotely interested in watching would be "Big Band Theory." What channel is it on?


----------



## chiguy50

tivoboy said:


> thanks for the tips..I've tried all of the above, and sadly nothing shows up again?
> 
> What could be up with that? Anyone have any other experience with this and other options for fixes?


Tell us specifically which providers you have enabled on your Premiere and which ones are showing up on your Mini.

Again, I am assuming you are referring to the Video Providers menu option in My Shows. Please correct me if you mean something else.


----------



## lpwcomp

met_fan said:


> Just got my first TiVi and after setting up a bunch of OnePasses, I've noticed a lot of the shows show they're going to record multiple episodes per week. I set them to record new eps only, on the one channel the new eps air on. However, it looks like Justified is going to record several times this week, and the Simpsons is set to record 2 syndicated eps Sunday afternoon on Fox but not the regular prime time airing (which is new). Is this behavior anyone has noticed or am I getting something really wrong?


When you first set up a OnePass, the scheduler treats as NEW any episode whose Original Air Date is within 28 days of the date of the airing. That explains "Justified".

For "The Simpsons", I think it likely that you have the 1P set on the wrong channel. Possibly FXX rather than FOX.


----------



## morac

wscottcross said:


> So how much is Blast in your area? Blast for me is 105Mb, is that the same everywhere?


Blast is 105 Mb in my area. I currently pay $99 for TV and Internet promo bundle with $12 tacked on for an upgrade to blast. Prior to doing the bundle, I was paying $63.95 for Blast, which was about 42% of my TV/Internet bill, so let's say I'm paying about $54 a month.

$88.95 sounds like the price you pay if you don't have any other service with Comcast as that's $25 more than I was paying when not on a promo.


----------



## wscottcross

morac said:


> Blast is 105 Mb in my area. I currently pay $99 for TV and Internet promo bundle with $12 tacked on for an upgrade to blast. Prior to doing the bundle, I was paying $63.95 for Blast, which was about 42% of my TV/Internet bill, so let's say I'm paying about $54 a month.
> 
> $88.95 sounds like the price you pay if you don't have any other service with Comcast as that's $25 more than I was paying when not on a promo.


If that's the case, then the cost for TV was even higher with the bundle. At any rate, I'm happy with the direction I went and I'm done hijacking this thread. If anyone wants to debate the "cost cutter math" further, we should start a new thread.


----------



## Robin

slowbiscuit said:


> Holy crap, all I can say is that if you're not willing to call and get a promo every time yours expires then yeah you might as well bend over. I'm boggled as to why your Blast HSI costs that much, that's way more than it is here. This is a real problem with a lot of the cord cutter issues, no one wants to get a better deal they just complain and bail.


Why is that a problem?

We cut the cord years ago (5?) and a side effect was that we (especially the kids) watched a lot less TV. I consider that a good thing regardless of money saved.


----------



## slowbiscuit

The problem comes when people say cable is too expensive as a justification, then immediately turn around and pay up to 75% for HSI alone vs. what many folks on a double play promo pay for HSI + TV.

The point is that if you don't want to watch all the good shows and sports on cable, fine, that's a great reason to cut the cord. But solely using cost as a justification is usually a red herring unless you're really on a tight budget, because TV is not a massive incremental cost for a combo package.


----------



## trip1eX

wscottcross said:


> It just got to the point where we realized we were paying for ALOT of extras and that most of what we watched was on the major networks and all those were available OTA. There were a couple of exceptions; The Walking Dead and one or two Discovery channel shows. If you want to call it "cord cutter math" because it makes you feel better about paying your bill, go for it. I'm still saving the money.


The "cord cutter math" makes the cord cutter feel better about their switch. Nothing to do with me.

I'm just a reporter. I'm just following the story.

I checked the prices in your area and I see a regular cable tv channel (all the major non-premium channels) package for a regular price of ~$65/mo.

I also see a very basic 50+ mbps internet, plus HBO plus an OTA-like tv package (possibly streaming) for ~$69/mo regular price.

MY experience is the cord cutter is never quoting the prices of these types of cable packages when talking about the money they are saving. They must quote triple digits because it makes their point much better or so it seems.

Your $276/mo is the highest price per month that I've read of anyone paying for cable and internet. And really the greatest example of "cord cutter" math I've come across.


----------



## bradleys

^^^^^^ This!

Funny thing is, most of the true cord cutters are young single apartment dwellers. (Really, cord not yets?) It is rare to see a true cord cutter living in a large house with a wife and a bunch of kids running around.

I will always need a broadband internet connection so that is a fixed cost. There may come a time when streaming services offer a comparable experience to linear cable - but I don't consider that cord cutting, just cost shifting.

On FIOS, if I really wanted to reduce my bill, I could drop down to 50/50 internet and 155 basic cable package for $85 ($75 for 25/25)

As it is, with my 75/75 speed, ultimate HD programming and phone I am paying something around $150 a month.

Sure sport packages and premium Channels will add to that cost, but let's be realistic in our estimates!


----------



## Islanti

trip1eX said:


> Your $276/mo is the highest price per month that I've read of anyone paying for cable and internet. And really the greatest example of "cord cutter" math I've come across.


I'm not trying to cut the cord but here's my current Internet/Cable/Telephone bill @$307/mo.


----------



## bradleys

That is exactly the point I was trying to make. You have tripple play plus every possible Premium channel option - add to that the 600gb extra internet data and you have "chosen" to inflate your internet / cable bill to an extreme level.

When a cord cutter uses a comparison number he cannot use what you are showing, because he hasn't replaced them.

He still needs internet of some kind, and he looses all the perceived value you receive paying for it.

Apples to apples - his savings would be whatever "lifeline" TV package his cable provider offers.

Most likely about $10 added to his internet package. Woop, woop - saving $10 a month!


----------



## wscottcross

bradleys said:


> That is exactly the point I was trying to make. You have tripple play plus every possible Premium channel option - add to that the 600gb extra internet data and you have "chosen" to inflate your internet / cable bill to an extreme level.
> 
> When a cord cutter uses a comparison number he cannot use what you are showing, because he hasn't replaced them.
> 
> He still needs internet of some kind, and he looses all the perceived value you receive paying for it.
> 
> Apples to apples - his savings would be whatever "lifeline" TV package his cable provider offers.
> 
> Most likely about $10 added to his internet package. Woop, woop - saving $10 a month!


You guys are obviously right and I'm wrong so lets let this thread hijack end here.


----------



## lessd

trip1eX said:


> Your $276/mo is the highest price per month that I've read of anyone paying for cable and internet. And really the greatest example of "cord cutter" math I've come across.


*$276 WOW*, I have triple play with Comcast in Hartford CT, 4 cable cards,* 2 full featured telephone Land lines*, 100Mb internet, HBO, SHO, STZ, and some sport package my wife wants, and a two year contract, cost $203/month inc. all extra taxes and other fees.


----------



## trip1eX

wscottcross said:


> You guys are obviously right and I'm wrong so lets let this thread hijack end here.


It's odd that so many cord cutters like yourself had such huge tv packages.

Did you ever consider switching to a much cheaper package?


----------



## Robin

bradleys said:


> It is rare to see a true cord cutter living in a large house with a wife and a bunch of kids running around.


You just described every cord cutter I know. And me.

(Well, husband, but same concept.)

I've since reconnected the cord since when comcast started offering HBO plus in my area it was cheaper than just HSI. I expect we'll go back and forth between cord/no cord.


----------



## bradleys

Robin said:


> You just described every cord cutter I know. And me.
> 
> (Well, husband, but same concept.)
> 
> I've since reconnected the cord since when comcast started offering HBO plus in my area it was cheaper than just HSI. I expect we'll go back and forth between cord/no cord.


I am guessing you and your husband are under 35 and with either no children or very young children? If yes, you fit in the cord cutter / cord never category very nicely! And even now you are tempted by linear TV!

Comscore did a great white paper on cord cutters and cord nevers - the biggest trend is with Milenials, and that of course is pretty obvious.

If I were in my mid to late 20's, I wouldn't see any need to subscribe to cable with all the other options either. That said, content is still an issue in a non linear TV world, but it is getting better.

If all things stayed the same, I suggest many of these cord never milenials would eventually subscribe to linear TV later in life as their incomes increase and families grow.

We know things aren't staying the same and as more and more content is available in a non-linear fasion - so we are likely to see a growth in this trend... Not only in the cord nevers, but in the more traditional households.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peterlauria...ller-cheaper-streaming-tv-bundles#.vc0Marewqx


----------



## Mikeguy

wscottcross said:


> . . . so lets let this thread hijack end here.


A sagacious comment.


----------



## David Platt

bradleys said:


> I am guessing you and your husband are under 35 and with either no children or very young children? If yes, you fit in the cord cutter / cord never category very nicely! And even now you are tempted by linear TV!


You would be wrong on nearly every guess about Robin's demographic. Well, except for very young children. But she also has older children along with them.

I'm failing to see how she's being 'tempted' by linear TV, as she's just subscribing to it because it's actually cheaper than having just internet through her provider. She'd be stupid not to.


----------



## bradleys

Well, in Robin's avatar she looks to be in her early 20's - I wish I did!  That said, my point and the analysis provided by Comscore is very valid.

What I mean by "tempted" is just what I said. Content is the issue with OTA, and that issue is slowly being addressed. She picked up cable because she wanted content only offered over a premium cable channel.

HBO will soon offer a streaming service directed at the OTA market - once they do that, Robin may very well choose to cut cable again. Why? Because HBO addressed the content issue for her.

Content is king


----------



## David Platt

bradleys said:


> What I mean by "tempted" is just what I said. Content is the issue with OTA, and that issue is slowly being addressed. She picked up cable because she wanted content only offered over a premium cable channel.
> 
> HBO will soon offer a streaming service directed at the OTA market - once they do that, Robin may very well choose to cut cable again. Why? Because HBO addressed the content issue for her.
> 
> Content is king


But she didn't pick up cable because of anything to do with the content. She picked up cable because it was literally cheaper for her to get Comcast's HBO Plus package, which includes internet, than it was to stay with just her internet-only service. She added cable to save money. Content had absolutely nothing to do with it; that directly contradicts what she said.

I'm completely making up numbers here to illustrate my point, but:

Internet-only: $40/month
HBO Plus, which includes basic cable, HBO, and internet: $35/month.


----------



## bradleys

David Platt said:


> But she didn't pick up cable because of anything to do with the content. She picked up cable because it was literally cheaper for her to get Comcast's HBO Plus package, which includes internet, than it was to stay with just her internet-only service. She added cable to save money. Content had absolutely nothing to do with it; that directly contradicts what she said.
> 
> I'm completely making up numbers here to illustrate my point, but:
> 
> Internet-only: $40/month
> HBO Plus, which includes basic cable, HBO, and internet: $35/month.


Got it, not how I origionally read her post.

My points about cord cutters and content are still valid. My apologies for underestimating Robin's age and misinterpreting her reasons for going back to cable.

Interesting though, it makes another point about the exaggerated "savings" you hear from some cord cutters.


----------



## wscottcross

In an attempt at getting back on topic, another thing I really like about Onepass and streaming my shows is the lack of commercials. I'm coming from Windows Media Center and I do miss the automatic commercial skip I had set up. It was pretty good, but not perfect, so having no commercials at all in the streaming services is even better. Some people like commercials, but I'm not one of them. For some shows that I'm recording OTA, I will probably change over to streaming only just to avoid the commercials. Almost everything I stream is either from Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## Robin

Glad to know I wasn't needed for this discussion. :-D 

We're both over 35 and the kids range from 1-11. They don't watch any TiVoed content, just shows off Netflix and movies. They watch very little TV so that's been plenty. Plus until they're footing the bill they don't get a say in our programming package. ;-) 

In your defense my avatar is 8yo. 

Right now Comcast is cheaper because of promotional pricing on the I+ package. Non promotional pricing has it more expensive.

I haven't had nearly the luck others report on calling when promotions expire to get new ones. I assume because they know we have no other HSI here and they correctly assume I'm not willing to leave for 3/1 DSL.


----------



## lessd

Robin said:


> Glad to know I wasn't needed for this discussion. :-D
> 
> We're both over 35 and the kids range from 1-11. They don't watch any TiVoed content, just shows off Netflix and movies. They watch very little TV so that's been plenty. Plus until they're footing the bill they don't get a say in our programming package. ;-)
> 
> In your defense my avatar is 8yo.
> 
> Right now Comcast is cheaper because of promotional pricing on the I+ package. Non promotional pricing has it more expensive.
> 
> I haven't had nearly the luck others report on calling when promotions expire to get new ones. I assume because they know we have no other HSI here and they correctly assume I'm not willing to leave for 3/1 DSL.


Try calling the customer retention department as I get great deals from them, I am now on a two year contract, so I don't have to deal with Comcast until late in 2016.


----------



## Robin

I always go straight to retention. Still mediocre success.


----------



## krkaufman

So, is there an official TiVo channel for providing feedback on the quality of their OnePass data? I've found many inconsistencies in streaming show metadata since OnePass rolled-out and would like to send feedback where it has the best chance of resulting in corrections.

Thx.


----------



## h2oskierc

Robin said:


> I always go straight to retention. Still mediocre success.


Strange. I have a calendar event setup in my Google calendar that repeats every 6 months to remind me to call. Works every time. Usually get free HBO or Cinemax for 6 months too!


----------



## Robin

Do you live in a market with competition?


----------



## srauly

I haven't read this entire thread but I did do a quick search and wasn't sure if I saw the same problem I'm seeing. I also just posted this in the main forum, but I'm thinking this is the better place for it...

So I just returned to the TiVo (Roamio Plus) from being several years away using a WMC setup. WMC was getting especially glitchy lately, and so far I love the reliability of TiVo again. I find the UI and remote to be cluttered and unnecessarily complicated, though, and this is especially an issue for my wife. 

My wife is actually the one who controls most of our TV watching (80%+ of the shows being recorded are hers). So after being away on a business trip for a week, she comes back and wants to watch some of the new episodes that were recorded. On WMC, you could easily sort recordings by either:
a) Date recorded (un-grouped by TV show name), or
b) Title (which essentially groups them inside a "folder" and then, inside that folder, you can sort by recorded date or original air date).

The TiVo can seemingly match this functionality, but it's not working right and has caused my wife to declare that she "hates it" and wants WMC back. Let me explain what I've done and what I'm seeing: So for most/all of the shows, I set up a OnePass and set it up for 3-5 episodes, New & Repeats, and I include streaming options. I set it to "New & Repeats" because I had just gotten the TiVo and I wanted it to try to grab last week's episode of a show if it re-aired. But I'm thinking that this setting might be part of my problem.

So let me explain what's wrong: My wife goes to the 'My Shows' list sorted by date and it shows at the top, "The Middle" with a New icon and a date indicating Friday, 3/6. Two problems:
1) When we drill into it, the newest episode was from Wednesday, 3/4.
2) We already watched it (in its entirety) on the TiVo.

So there's a big problem here: My wife wants to know if something new recorded and the TiVo is giving bad info on the top-level screen.

FYI...It doesn't look like any of the repeat episodes of "The Middle" were recorded on Friday. So, I'm thinking that the incorrect date appearing on the top level is actually coming from one of the streaming services. My guess is that XFinity (or Amazon or Vudu) made Wednesday's episode available on their service on Friday, which then caused the TiVo to think that there was a new episode from Friday. Any way to fix this? If my guess is correct, is this a metadata problem which TiVo will fix on their end?

Perhaps the best course of action right now would be to cancel all of my OnePass recordings and set them up the "old fashioned" way (assuming that's still possible)?


----------



## morac

You can use the C button to only show recordings. That might fix the sorting issue. Alternately you can remove streaming from the OnePass.


----------



## srauly

morac said:


> You can use the C button to only show recordings. That might fix the sorting issue. Alternately you can remove streaming from the OnePass.


That doesn't work. There is no (C) option on the main top-level 'My Shows/All' screen. If I drill into "The Middle" I can press (C) and remove the streaming options from view, but if I go back a screen, that top-level "My Shows/All" is still showing Fri, 3/6 next to "The Middle".


----------



## srauly

OK, I fixed it for now. First of all, I did discover in searching this thread that I didn't need to configure my OnePass for "New & repeats". Again, since I had *just* hooked up my TiVo I wanted it to record shows that might have aired a week or two ago (and were probably on my WMC server) in addition to the absolutely newest episode that might have aired this week. Someone posted in this thread that selecting "New only" would still grab shows that aired (for the first time) in the last 28 days.

That still didn't fix my problem, so I then modified my OnePass and changed it from "Recordings & streaming videos" to "Recordings only". That fixed it. The main screen now moved the sort position of "The Middle" and it shows a date of Wed, 3/4.

If TiVo ever fixes the date issue on their end, I might then switch it back.


----------



## ShoutingMan

drebbe said:


> TiVo Introduces OnePass; Only From TiVo: One Remote, One Box, OnePass
> [...]
> Additional Features of TiVo OnePass:
> 
> -- Memory - TiVo will remember which recording you last watched and bookmark the next episode
> -- Sorting - TiVo gives you the freedom to organize your episodes by "newest" or by "season"
> -- Get More - Save space on your hard drive by leveraging streaming options so you can use the local storage for what you really want to record


The big features of OnePass don't matter to me, but Sort by Season is great (and long awaited). Any word on when that will be available for the Tivo App, so transferred shows my iPad can be sorted by episode & season order?


----------



## raqball

trip1eX said:


> It's odd that so many cord cutters like yourself had such huge tv packages.
> 
> Did you ever consider switching to a much cheaper package?


I'll chime in here for a second (off-topic I know) because there have been so many comments about it.

I am a long time cord cutter (several years now) and generally only have a few channels that I am interested in.

I want all the local channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) and can get them without issue via OTA. I also want ESPN, FOX Sports West (for live Angels games), AMC (for The Walking Dead) and TBS.

Today after reading this thread I called my cable company to see what they'd offer me. I specifically mentioned the channels I want but don't currently get via OTA (ESPN, Fox Sports West, AMC and TBS).

Cable had 2 options for me (I currently pay $77 for internet through them with 150mbps down and 25mbps up)

Option 1: Mid tier package with no bundle or discounts offered. 75 channels that includes ESPN, Fox Sports West, AMC and TBS for an additional $70 a month plus $3 for cable card. My new total would have been $150 a month.

Option 2: Top tier package with a bundle discount. 210 channels for an additional $75 a month plus $3 for the cable card. My total with this package would have been $155 a month.

My current setup: $77 a month for the internet only. $20 a month for Sling TV (gets me ESPN, AMC and TBS) and a MLB.TV subscription for $130 a year (gets me live Angels games). That $130 a year breaks down to 10.83 a month. My total tight now for everything that I want is $107.83

I didn't use any voodoo math and I'm not padding the cable offerings. I know what channels I want and these are my options for getting them. Using the OTA, Sling TV and MLB offerings I am saving about $42 a month or about $504 a year..

My .02

[/end off topic]


----------



## Arcady

Robin said:


> Do you live in a market with competition?


Everyone does. I always look up whatever DirecTV is offering and use it as leverage to get a deal on cable. Works every time. And I have no intention of ever using DirecTV again.


----------



## Robin

As I said, I was talking about broadband. My only other option is DSL at 3/1 and comcast knows it.


----------



## Arcady

The drone on the phone doesn't know what directly competes. Make up some numbers. It works all the time.


----------



## Robin

With all the data companies collect I would be shocked if they don't track their competitors' offerings.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> .........And I have no intention of ever using DirecTV again.


Even if they come out with a Roamio DirecTiVo?


----------



## Arcady

HarperVision said:


> Even if they come out with a Roamio DirecTiVo?


One would have to assume it would be crippled like every other TiVo-software box they have ever offered. If it supported everything a retail box does, I might consider it.


----------



## Keen

ShoutingMan said:


> The big features of OnePass don't matter to me, but Sort by Season is great (and long awaited). Any word on when that will be available for the Tivo App, so transferred shows my iPad can be sorted by episode & season order?


It's already in the iOS app.


----------



## sangs

As somebody that returned to Tivo after a losing battle with FiOS's awful Quantum DVR service, just wanted to add that I'm really enjoying the 1P experience thus far. The integrated streaming feature is fantastic. Since I've been using it for a couple weeks with no networking issues - unlike previous experiences with Tivo - I decided to drop DirecTV and go all-in.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Keen said:


> It's already in the iOS app.


Sort-by-season is in the iOS app for shows on the Tivo itself. Sort-by-Season is not in the iOS app for transferred shows. That's what I want to see. Because I've got two and half seasons of Mad Men on my iPad in rerun-broadcast order; I'd rather them be listed in episode order.


----------



## aaronwt

raqball said:


> I'll chime in here for a second (off-topic I know) because there have been so many comments about it.
> 
> I am a long time cord cutter (several years now) and generally only have a few channels that I am interested in.
> 
> I want all the local channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) and can get them without issue via OTA. I also want ESPN, FOX Sports West (for live Angels games), AMC (for The Walking Dead) and TBS.
> 
> Today after reading this thread I called my cable company to see what they'd offer me. I specifically mentioned the channels I want but don't currently get via OTA (ESPN, Fox Sports West, AMC and TBS).
> 
> Cable had 2 options for me (I currently pay $77 for internet through them with 150mbps down and 25mbps up)
> 
> Option 1: Mid tier package with no bundle or discounts offered. 75 channels that includes ESPN, Fox Sports West, AMC and TBS for an additional $70 a month plus $3 for cable card. My new total would have been $150 a month.
> 
> Option 2: Top tier package with a bundle discount. 210 channels for an additional $75 a month plus $3 for the cable card. My total with this package would have been $155 a month.
> 
> My current setup: $77 a month for the internet only. $20 a month for Sling TV (gets me ESPN, AMC and TBS) and a MLB.TV subscription for $130 a year (gets me live Angels games). That $130 a year breaks down to 10.83 a month. My total tight now for everything that I want is $107.83
> 
> I didn't use any voodoo math and I'm not padding the cable offerings. I know what channels I want and these are my options for getting them. Using the OTA, Sling TV and MLB offerings I am saving about $42 a month or about $504 a year..
> 
> My .02
> 
> [/end off topic]


But at what cost? Going back to watching TV like forty years ago with no way to pause, rewind, fast forwardw etc. ? Unfortunately you can't do that with all of the SlingTV channels. And in 2015 that is what I would expect. Not watching a TV simulation of 1975.


----------



## raqball

aaronwt said:


> But at what cost? Going back to watching TV like forty years ago with no way to pause, rewind, fast forwardw etc. ? Unfortunately you can't do that with all of the SlingTV channels. And in 2015 that is what I would expect. Not watching a TV simulation of 1975.


Sling is attempting something that has never really been done before and they are doing something that no other company has been willing to do.

It's all about the agreements they worked out with the providers. Some channels can pause, FF and RW and some have on demand functions.

Sure it would be great if all the channels had these functions and maybe they all will in due time. Sling TV has been available to the public for what, a whopping 5-weeks now?

Another nice feature with Sling is no contracts. If you are a Walking Dead fan you can subscribe at season start then cancel it at season end. Rinse, lather, rinse repeat..


----------



## L David Matheny

aaronwt said:


> But at what cost? Going back to watching TV like forty years ago with no way to pause, rewind, fast forwardw etc. ? Unfortunately you can't do that with all of the SlingTV channels. And in 2015 that is what I would expect. Not watching a TV simulation of 1975.


If SlingTV is really that feature-free, it will probably fail miserably in the marketplace (I would hope anyway). But advertisers are used to being able to torture viewers with forced ads for products in which the viewers have no interest, and the content-delivery people are casting about for some new way to force us to watch those ineffective ads, for which the advertisers pay them handsomely. It's a bad 20th Century sales model which wastes countless dollars and inflates product costs, but the people who profit from it won't give up easily.


----------



## humbb

raqball said:


> ...
> I want all the local channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) and can get them without issue via OTA. I also want ESPN, *FOX Sports West (for live Angels games)*, AMC (for The Walking Dead) and TBS.
> 
> ...
> My current setup: $77 a month for the internet only. $20 a month for Sling TV (gets me ESPN, AMC and TBS) *and a MLB.TV subscription for $130 a year (gets me live Angels games)*. That $130 a year breaks down to 10.83 a month. My total tight now for everything that I want is $107.83


You will be sorely disappointed with MLB.TV if you expect to see live Angels games. If you are in the FOX Sports West market, those live games will be blacked out on MLB.TV.


----------



## krkaufman

Arcady said:


> One would have to assume it would be crippled like every other TiVo-software box they have ever offered. If it supported everything a retail box does, I might consider it.


Yeah, I have a hard time seeing OnePass available, among other features. (but I suppose that might be a feature to some!)


----------



## raqball

humbb said:


> You will be sorely disappointed with MLB.TV if you expect to see live Angels games. If you are in the FOX Sports West market, those live games will be blacked out on MLB.TV.


I've been a subscriber for years and never been blacked out.

Ever hear of a VPN?


----------



## slowbiscuit

So add in the cost of your VPN as well. Again, cord-cutter math.

But there's no way in hell I'd accept the limitations of a streaming service like SlingTV anyway.


----------



## krkaufman

slowbiscuit said:


> So add in the cost of your VPN as well.
> 
> Again, cord-cutter math.


Right. PLUS... good luck finding the W that doesn't dock the WAF several points owing to complexity of the solution. Convenience is also a consideration, beyond just content.


----------



## raqball

slowbiscuit said:


> So add in the cost of your VPN as well. Again, cord-cutter math.


Why? I'd have and use a VPN even if I subscribed to cable TV.

Are you angry? If so, why?


----------



## Adam1115

Wow, what is this thread about again? 

I really liek OnePass. I had a show that I missed a couple and was able to quickly see which service they were available on.

I LOVE how I can tell it to record a certain season and newer.


----------



## Yuterald

Ok - now that OnePass has been activated on my Roamio I "like" it but really hate what it's done to my season passes (two of them). With OnePass it's either one station or ALL which is ridiculous to me. I watch Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption on ESPN and had one season pass for ESPN and another for ESPN2 which means I was getting, at most, 2 of each of the same show recorded each day. ESPN sometimes has live sports that goes beyond the time of the shows thus the need to record on the other station. I turned on "ALL" for one of the shows and blammo I ended up with 8-10 copies of the same show each day. Has anyone found a workaround to the current OnePass option to allow me to do what I was doing?!


----------



## lpwcomp

Yuterald said:


> Ok - now that OnePass has been activated on my Roamio I "like" it but really hate what it's done to my season passes (two of them). With OnePass it's either one station or ALL which is ridiculous to me. I watch Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption on ESPN and had one season pass for ESPN and another for ESPN2 which means I was getting, at most, 2 of each of the same show recorded each day. ESPN sometimes has live sports that goes beyond the time of the shows thus the need to record on the other station. I turned on "ALL" for one of the shows and blammo I ended up with 8-10 copies of the same show each day. Has anyone found a workaround to the current OnePass option to allow me to do what I was doing?!


For shows like ATH and PTI that have no "NEW" episodes? No. You can slightly reduce it by telling it to "Always" or "Never" record in HD.


----------



## cherry ghost

Yuterald said:


> Ok - now that OnePass has been activated on my Roamio I "like" it but really hate what it's done to my season passes (two of them). With OnePass it's either one station or ALL which is ridiculous to me. I watch Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption on ESPN and had one season pass for ESPN and another for ESPN2 which means I was getting, at most, 2 of each of the same show recorded each day. ESPN sometimes has live sports that goes beyond the time of the shows thus the need to record on the other station. I turned on "ALL" for one of the shows and blammo I ended up with 8-10 copies of the same show each day. Has anyone found a workaround to the current OnePass option to allow me to do what I was doing?!


You can try

All channels
Keep at most 2
Keep until I delete


----------



## Yuterald

lpwcomp said:


> For shows like ATH and PTI that have no "NEW" episodes? No. You can slightly reduce it by telling it to "Always" or "Never" record in HD.


Just the opposite - I have it set up for NEW only but it shows all of them as 'new'.


----------



## Yuterald

cherry ghost said:


> You can try
> 
> All channels
> Keep at most 2
> Keep until I delete


Now that's an idea. I'll try that since I usually watch them each night when I get home from work (since watching yesterdays sports news is like watching yesterdays 'news' !)


----------



## lpwcomp

Yuterald said:


> Just the opposite - I have it set up for NEW only but it shows all of them as 'new'.


Actually not. They just have no episode specific data so the scheduler treats them as new since they _*might*_ be.


----------



## Yuterald

cherry ghost said:


> You can try
> 
> All channels
> Keep at most 2
> Keep until I delete


<sigh> it didn't work. It didn't in that it, for reasons I don't know/can't explain, chose to record episodes of ESPNW at 10pm at night and never the 4pm (CST) ESPN broadcasts.

Any other ideas I'm open (vs manually adding the ESPN2 airings each week).


----------



## lpwcomp

Yuterald said:


> <sigh> it didn't work. It didn't in that it, for reasons I don't know/can't explain, chose to record episodes of ESPNW at 10pm at night and never the 4pm (CST) ESPN broadcasts.
> 
> Any other ideas I'm open (vs manually adding the ESPN2 airings each week).


Based on the time, I'm assuming you're talking about ATH. What about PTI?

When did you create the OnePass? With those settings, it's only going to record the *first* two showings that it sees unless you delete one. If I were you, I'd remove the KUID.


----------



## Yuterald

lpwcomp said:


> Based on the time, I'm assuming you're talking about ATH. What about PTI?
> 
> When did you create the OnePass? With those settings, it's only going to record the *first* two showings that it sees unless you delete one. If I were you, I'd remove the KUID.


For both shows. I tried "new only" "all episodes" etc to see if that made a difference and it didn't work.

It updated what it's scheduled to record each time I made a change and 'saved' it. What is "KUID"?


----------



## lpwcomp

Yuterald said:


> For both shows. I tried "new only" "all episodes" etc to see if that made a difference and it didn't work.
> 
> It updated what it's scheduled to record each time I made a change and 'saved' it. What is "KUID"?


*K*eep *U*ntil *I* *D*elete.


----------



## lpwcomp

BTW, for shows like ATH and PTI that have no episode specific data, "new only" has absolutely no effect.


----------



## Yuterald

So you suggest to remover the KUID but then what? Try the record 2 episodes ONEPASS and set it up just before the 4pm CST airing of ATH and 4:30CST of PTI?


----------



## lpwcomp

Yuterald said:


> So you suggest to remover the KUID but then what? Try the record 2 episodes ONEPASS and set it up just before the 4pm CST airing of ATH and 4:30CST of PTI?


Just modify your existing 1P and change the keep until. That way you will end up with the two most recent showings. You should also make sure that you have it set to record "HD only" or "HD never" depending on your preference.

Edit: If you have any existing recordings of the show, you need to either delete them or change their "Keep Until".


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> You can try
> 
> All channels
> Keep at most 2
> Keep until I delete





Yuterald said:


> <sigh> it didn't work. It didn't in that it, for reasons I don't know/can't explain, chose to record episodes of ESPNW at 10pm at night and never the 4pm (CST) ESPN broadcasts.
> 
> Any other ideas I'm open (vs manually adding the ESPN2 airings each week).


I just changed my ATH to this and it seemd to work. Two recordings are in the ToDo List, 4:00 pm on ESPN and 5:00 pm on ESPN2. I then changed it to Keep At Most 3 and it added a third recording, 11:00 pm on ESPN News. I then canceled the 5:00 pm and it eventually replaced it with 12:00 am on ESPN News. A new recording won't show in the ToDo until I either cancel something from the ToDo or delete something once it records. If I forget to delete these recordings come Monday, nothing will record on Monday.


----------



## RoyK

cherry ghost said:


> I just changed my ATH to this and it seemd to work. Two recordings are in the ToDo List, 4:00 pm on ESPN and 5:00 pm on ESPN2. I then changed it to Keep At Most 3 and it added a third recording, 11:00 pm on ESPN News. I then canceled the 5:00 pm and it eventually replaced it with 12:00 am on ESPN News. A new recording won't show in the ToDo until I either cancel something from the ToDo or delete something once it records. If I forget to delete these recordings come Monday, nothing will record on Monday.


Welcome to OnePass. Just forget about trying to record what you want the way you want and stream stuff like TiVo intends you to. Heck, you might get into old episodes of Bones or something.


----------



## 59er

cherry ghost said:


> I just changed my ATH to this and it seemd to work. Two recordings are in the ToDo List, 4:00 pm on ESPN and 5:00 pm on ESPN2. I then changed it to Keep At Most 3 and it added a third recording, 11:00 pm on ESPN News. I then canceled the 5:00 pm and it eventually replaced it with 12:00 am on ESPN News. A new recording won't show in the ToDo until I either cancel something from the ToDo or delete something once it records. If I forget to delete these recordings come Monday, nothing will record on Monday.


Of course, if you eliminate the KUID option, then it will keep recording new eps and let the older eps get deleted automatically.


----------



## Yuterald

cherry ghost said:


> I just changed my ATH to this and it seemd to work. Two recordings are in the ToDo List, 4:00 pm on ESPN and 5:00 pm on ESPN2. I then changed it to Keep At Most 3 and it added a third recording, 11:00 pm on ESPN News. I then canceled the 5:00 pm and it eventually replaced it with 12:00 am on ESPN News. A new recording won't show in the ToDo until I either cancel something from the ToDo or delete something once it records. If I forget to delete these recordings come Monday, nothing will record on Monday.


With it being the weekend I'll try this and report back. Thanks.


----------



## abigail99

So after all my research into the new OnePass, it seems like Tivo still has not fixed the problem where duplicates overwrite new programs.

I want to create a season pass that includes both new and repeats, keeping a max of 10 episodes, but I don't want new episodes to be overwritten by repeats. I just cannot believe that there is no way to do this. My workaround is that I have created a Season Pass and a Wishlist. The SP is New Only, KUID and the Wishlist is New & Repeats, KUSN. I am unclear on how this method will be afftected by OnePass, if at all.


----------



## cherry ghost

Yuterald said:


> With it being the weekend I'll try this and report back. Thanks.


As others have mentioned, you might not want to use KUID. I see now that on Tuesday morning ATH is on ESPN News at 5:00, 7:00, and 8:00. If you're not around to delete those in time for the 4:00 pm on ESPN it won't record. You really need to just play with the settings until you get what works for you.


----------



## seths17

Long time TiVo Forums member needs your help please.

To help, please skip telling me to get a six tuner TiVo as a solution, and also skip any comments that soccer isn't a real sport...

That said, here's the issue:

English Premiere League Soccer airs on 5 channels owned by NBC. One is NBCSN, the other 4 are "overflow" channels referred to as NBCNEXT (1, 2, 3, and 4).

I previously had a meticulously setup Season Pass for EPL Soccer for each channel where NBCSN had first priority, then NBCNEXT1, NBCNEXT2, NBCNEXT3, NBCNEXT4 - so 5 different Season Passes. This ensured that the "good" games aired on NBCSN were always recorded where the "overflow" games had lower priority.

Now with OnePass, I only have the option to record on All channels and cannot prioritize the channels. Today, my favorite team playing on NBCSN was not recorded because the other 4 tuners were busy recording the "overflow" channels. Beyond frustrating.

Are there any solutions to get back to what I had previously setup?

How about a suggestion to TiVo to turn off OnePass. What a debacle.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Yeah that's the very problem lots of folks are stuck with.

How is the quality of the guide data for those Soccer recordings? Are they generic or do they at least mention the teams?

It's probably not perfect but you could set up WishLists for specific teams you want to make sure you watch, and give the WL's a higher priority than the season pass. Then at least your teams are caught, and the season pass catches what's left.

Or any combination thereof... Perhaps give team wishlists highest priority, make the season pass channel-specific to NBCSN to make sure all the other "good" ones are caught, and then set up a generic "English Premiere League Soccer" wishlist with the lowest priority as a catch-all for the overflows.

Kind of a mess, but... Thanks Tivo.


----------



## seths17

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah that's the very problem lots of folks are stuck with.
> 
> How is the quality of the guide data for those Soccer recordings? Are they generic or do they at least mention the teams?
> 
> It's probably not perfect but you could set up WishLists for specific teams you want to make sure you watch, and give the WL's a higher priority than the season pass. Then at least your teams are caught, and the season pass catches what's left.
> 
> Or any combination thereof... Perhaps give team wishlists highest priority, make the season pass channel-specific to NBCSN to make sure all the other "good" ones are caught, and then set up a generic "English Premiere League Soccer" wishlist with the lowest priority as a catch-all for the overflows.
> 
> Kind of a mess, but... Thanks Tivo.


I was hoping that wasn't the only solution...

The quality of the Guide information stinks. I had actually opened a technical support case with TiVo on that about 30 days ago. The overflow channels mentioned above sometimes just have a generic title of "English Premiere League Soccer" but the subtitle (which is usually the names of the teams playing) is missing in most cases. Very strange since the TiVo app (on iPhone) does have the correct information in the Guide.

Worse yet, as happened yesterday, the new OnePass just records everything with that title. Thus I got 3 games, and one 2.5 hr recording of a blue screen ("There are no games currently scheduled on this channel") that overrode my favorite team's match. Nice.

Hello TiVo. OnePass sucks for avid sports viewers. Please fix or revert.

Bad. Bad. Bad.


----------



## godsey1

I have not messed around with this onepass much, but can you go into the guide and de-select the games/programs you don't want? Hope you find a solution to your problem,

Tony


----------



## slowbiscuit

You can always cancel anything in the ToDo List, but that can be a pain with a lot of stuff that you don't want. You can't pick and choose what the scheduler wants to do otherwise, from the guide or the pass, under the restrictions we have now with 1P. All you can do is try to workaround the limitation with ARWLs and even that doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## innocentfreak

I haven't kept up with the thread. 

Has anyone figured out a workaround for showing only certain episodes in folders even if they aren't available for viewing?

For example I added Community as a OnePass. I am in the beginning of Season 5, but since it isn't available for streaming either the folder is empty or it shows all seasons. I tried the delete episode on the Pilot but all it did was remove the streaming icon which is greyed out anyway. I still have to go to view all episodes to see any of the episodes listed.


----------



## trip1eX

seths17 said:


> Long time TiVo Forums member needs your help please.
> 
> To help, please skip telling me to get a six tuner TiVo as a solution, and also skip any comments that soccer isn't a real sport...
> 
> That said, here's the issue:
> 
> English Premiere League Soccer airs on 5 channels owned by NBC. One is NBCSN, the other 4 are "overflow" channels referred to as NBCNEXT (1, 2, 3, and 4).
> 
> I previously had a meticulously setup Season Pass for EPL Soccer for each channel where NBCSN had first priority, then NBCNEXT1, NBCNEXT2, NBCNEXT3, NBCNEXT4 - so 5 different Season Passes. This ensured that the "good" games aired on NBCSN were always recorded where the "overflow" games had lower priority.
> 
> Now with OnePass, I only have the option to record on All channels and cannot prioritize the channels. Today, my favorite team playing on NBCSN was not recorded because the other 4 tuners were busy recording the "overflow" channels. Beyond frustrating.
> 
> Are there any solutions to get back to what I had previously setup?
> 
> How about a suggestion to TiVo to turn off OnePass. What a debacle.


What if your fav team was on NBCNEXT4 with your old setup?

I mean there was no guarantee they weren't on that channel was there?

I record soccer too and had some issues even with the old Season Pass because of the poor guide data.

btw, you are lucky that you have 4 extra channels to record EPL on. I only have NBCSN. Great channel tho.

I'd try the ONepass for NBCSN and then a wishlist with keywords for the rest if you want to ensure NBCSN always gets recorded. Multiple season passes sure did make this sort of thing easier though.


----------



## astrohip

innocentfreak said:


> For example I added Community as a OnePass.


Community is a unique case. Margret has said it will take a few days before it shows up in OnePass. Something related to the fact Yahoo Screen is new to the TiVo, so shows aren't fully indexed yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

astrohip said:


> Community is a unique case. Margret has said it will take a few days before it shows up in OnePass. Something related to the fact Yahoo Screen is new to the TiVo, so shows aren't fully indexed yet.


I realize that, but the issue for me is I still can't only display season 5 on even if it isn't available. It is all or nothing. To me if the OnePass is set for Season 5 on then the folder should have an option to display all from the OnePass setting rather than all so in my case would only show from season 5 on even though none of season 5 is available.


----------



## 59er

You're not supposed to see season 5 until it is available. You wouldn't see it in a season pass folder if you had no recordings available, and you won't see those episodes in your OnePass until they are available to you according to your options. (I assume if you had paid episodes selected then it might show up as available for purchase -- plus if you had Hulu+ it would show up for streaming free.) 

The point of the OnePass is to hold available or recorded episodes.


----------



## realityboy

seths17 said:


> I was hoping that wasn't the only solution...
> 
> The quality of the Guide information stinks. I had actually opened a technical support case with TiVo on that about 30 days ago. The overflow channels mentioned above sometimes just have a generic title of "English Premiere League Soccer" but the subtitle (which is usually the names of the teams playing) is missing in most cases. Very strange since the TiVo app (on iPhone) does have the correct information in the Guide.
> 
> Worse yet, as happened yesterday, the new OnePass just records everything with that title. Thus I got 3 games, and one 2.5 hr recording of a blue screen ("There are no games currently scheduled on this channel") that overrode my favorite team's match. Nice.
> 
> Hello TiVo. OnePass sucks for avid sports viewers. Please fix or revert.
> 
> Bad. Bad. Bad.


Set a OnePass for NBCSN only. Then setup an auto record wishlist to catch the games not on NBCSN at a lower priority. You can't prioritize 2-5, but at least you can make sure that you don't miss NBCSN.


----------



## innocentfreak

59er said:


> You're not supposed to see season 5 until it is available. You wouldn't see it in a season pass folder if you had no recordings available, and you won't see those episodes in your OnePass until they are available to you according to your options. (I assume if you had paid episodes selected then it might show up as available for purchase -- plus if you had Hulu+ it would show up for streaming free.)
> 
> The point of the OnePass is to hold available or recorded episodes.


If you cycle the view to view all you see everything whether it is available or not so OnePass already offers a portion of what I am wanting.

All I am asking is to have one more option for view all that displays only the content from your OnePass settings whether it is available or not. Or in View All let me hide seasons if I have watched them. The functionality is there since you can add a specific season to My Shows.


----------



## Adam1115

Really loving onepass!!!


----------



## Robin

I am too. My only complaint is there's no HBO go so the show I'm watching from that I have to cast from my phone. So primitive! 

Am I missing another way?


----------



## chiguy50

Robin said:


> I am too. My only complaint is there's no HBO go so the show I'm watching from that I have to cast from my phone. So primitive!
> 
> Am I missing another way?


Xfinity OD has been an invaluable source for me to search for, try out, and catch up on HBO shows, but I'm guessing you don't have that service?


----------



## Robin

I do, actually. It tends to be flakier than hbogo but I should at least try, thanks.


----------



## Keen

They need to fix the 48 hour wait between episodes being available and populating the OnePass. I was excited to use one for Community, but I watch them on the day of release, so the OnePass is useless.


----------



## krkaufman

Robin said:


> I do, actually. It tends to be flakier than hbogo but I should at least try, thanks.


Yeah, XOD4TiVo can be a hassle, at times, when launching. I often receive an error of some sort when trying to launch a show, but can usually get it running by bonking back to My Shows, exiting all the way out of the XOD app, then drilling back down to the XOD content.

If we're not in a hurry to view a new program, the XOD4TiVo source helps counter one complaint I have with Comcast, the dearth of HD channels. It's not as pretty an interface as HBOgo, but is a great alternative for bringing the HBOgo content (plus HD content from SHO, Starz, FX, etc) to all the TVs we've TiVo'd-up.


----------



## chiguy50

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, XOD4TiVo can be a hassle, at times, when launching. I often receive an error of some sort when trying to launch a show, but can usually get it running by bonking back to My Shows, exiting all the way out of the XOD app, then drilling back down to the XOD content.
> 
> If we're not in a hurry to view a new program, the XOD4TiVo source helps counter one complaint I have with Comcast, the dearth of HD channels. It's not as pretty an interface as HBOgo, but is a great alternative for bringing the HBOgo content (plus HD content from SHO, Starz, FX, etc) to all the TVs we've TiVo'd-up.





Robin said:


> I do, actually. It tends to be flakier than hbogo but I should at least try, thanks.


I don't use XOD very often, and also find it occasionally flaky, but I still consider it a useful resource. More times than not, I am able to find and play back the show I am looking for without an issue. And, although the interface is not the greatest, it is still commercial-free and will allow FF and RW. And--best of all--it's free (w/HBO subscription) and right there on your TiVo!


----------



## dslunceford

May not be the right thread, but experiencing a weird issue when trying to add an owned movie to Streaming list. The Lion King is an owned title that shows up as available to stream within VUDU app, but *does not* pull back in TiVo search as an available title to then add as a streaming option (it just doesn't pull back at all).


----------



## RoyK

Have a 1P for CSI NY that contained 3 episodes. The 1P is recordings only. I watched and deleted two of them. Instead of showing just the single remaining episode in my programs like others it still shows the group with one episode.,


----------



## swong_88

Not sure if this has been answered or not.. So now with the OnePass thing, I set it to record a show on the non-HD channel. I have it doing recordings only... Now there is a little field that says, 'Record HD if available' that I am unable to change. I want to disable this feature. The shows are my kid's cartoons and those don't need to be HD. This coming Saturday, on my ToDo list, I see that it is going to record the HD version of My Little Pony even though on the OnePass I have it set to record the SD channel only.. Any suggestions??


----------



## randian

swong_88 said:


> Any suggestions??


If it's an all-channel OP you need to change it to a single-channel OP. The "record HD if possible" option is irrelevant if that channel is SD.


----------



## ej42137

swong_88 said:


> Not sure if this has been answered or not.. So now with the OnePass thing, I set it to record a show on the non-HD channel. I have it doing recordings only... Now there is a little field that says, 'Record HD if available' that I am unable to change. I want to disable this feature. The shows are my kid's cartoons and those don't need to be HD. This coming Saturday, on my ToDo list, I see that it is going to record the HD version of My Little Pony even though on the OnePass I have it set to record the SD channel only.. Any suggestions??


Chillax.

That field only makes sense if the One Pass is set to record on all channels. Iif it is set to a particular channel it has no choices to make about whether or not the recording will be HD, that choice has already been made. Recording HD or not has been decided by choosing the channel.


----------



## A J Ricaud

Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. Before OnePass I used to record "All CNET podcasts". I don't seem to be able to do that now. Any suggestions?


----------



## swong_88

ej42137 said:


> Chillax.
> 
> That field only makes sense if the One Pass is set to record on all channels. Iif it is set to a particular channel it has no choices to make about whether or not the recording will be HD, that choice has already been made. Recording HD or not has been decided by choosing the channel.


For some reason, this did not happen for me.. For this weekend, I have a OnePass set to record My Little Pony on ONLY the SD channel.. When I look at the ToDo list, it says it is going to record the HD version instead. It seemed like it went through and found the HD version of the show. The same thing happened with the New Teen Titans show. I have set to record ONLY the SD channel and yet, it is finding the HD version and recording that one instead.. really weird...


----------



## JoeKustra

A J Ricaud said:


> Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. Before OnePass I used to record "All CNET podcasts". I don't seem to be able to do that now. Any suggestions?


You're forgiven. Look here and weep: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527045


----------



## sushikitten

I've been away from this thread since I've had no issues with 1P. Until now. So this may ha e been answered already--and I'll look tomorrow--but if anyone has an easy answer before then I'd be appreciative. 

I have a 1P set for Survivor, TV only/No streaming (or however that's actually worded), except the folder contains links to all 30 seasons (at the top) with the current season's eps below (actual recordings plus streaming). 

Why? I've said no streaming.


----------



## mrizzo80

sushikitten said:


> I've been away from this thread since I've had no issues with 1P. Until now. So this may ha e been answered already--and I'll look tomorrow--but if anyone has an easy answer before then I'd be appreciative.
> 
> I have a 1P set for Survivor, TV only/No streaming (or however that's actually worded), except the folder contains links to all 30 seasons (at the top) with the current season's eps below (actual recordings plus streaming).
> 
> Why? I've said no streaming.


In the show folder, what is your VIEW ("C" button) setting on? Make sure it is either "my episodes" or "recordings". Sounds like it is set to "all episodes".


----------



## morac

I ran into an issue where one of my streaming 1P somehow got a December 31 date for the most recent streaming episode, so it was permanently stuck at the top of My Shows. I canceled the entire 1P, which didn't make a difference, but when I recreated it, it got today's date. Not ideal, but at least it is no longer always the topmost item.


----------



## hybucket

sushikitten said:


> I've been away from this thread since I've had no issues with 1P. Until now. So this may ha e been answered already--and I'll look tomorrow--but if anyone has an easy answer before then I'd be appreciative.
> 
> I have a 1P set for Survivor, TV only/No streaming (or however that's actually worded), except the folder contains links to all 30 seasons (at the top) with the current season's eps below (actual recordings plus streaming).
> 
> Why? I've said no streaming.


I have had similar problems with setting up recordings for broadcast only, in addition to the problem of not being able to delete recordings, and also wrong broadcast dates. TiVO CSR says these (and others) are known issues, but no ETA of when fixes will be available.


----------



## hybucket

morac said:


> I ran into an issue where one of my streaming 1P somehow got a December 31 date for the most recent streaming episode, so it was permanently stuck at the top of My Shows. I canceled the entire 1P, which didn't make a difference, but when I recreated it, it got today's date. Not ideal, but at least it is no longer always the topmost item.


I also have a couple of December 31st date issues, stuck at the top. If I changed from date to alpha listing, it moved, but the date did not change. I have tried deleting the pass, and same as you, the folder remained empty. I then recreated the pass and, again, no difference. It's more of a nuisance than anything, but, again, the CSR said no ETA on a fix or any suggestion on how to get rid of it.


----------



## SeanC

I've had those 12/31 folders show up too, I just left them alone and they eventually went away.


----------



## DeltaOne

hybucket said:


> I also have a couple of December 31st date issues, stuck at the top.


My folders were empty, I had deleted the OnePass. Rebooted the Roamio and they were gone.


----------



## hybucket

DeltaOne said:


> My folders were empty, I had deleted the OnePass. Rebooted the Roamio and they were gone.


I can't empty out the folders. I delete what's in there, the X comes up, but the title stays. What's even more weird is that the episode titles are for streaming titles, and the pass was set up for broadcast only. I did not try rebooting. Will try that.


----------



## sushikitten

mrizzo80 said:


> In the show folder, what is your VIEW ("C" button) setting on? Make sure it is either "my episodes" or "recordings". Sounds like it is set to "all episodes".


Without sitting in front of my tivo, I'm guessing that's probably it. I've never once used those buttons (they're not programmed on my Harmony) so if it's a change I'd have had to make since the 1P update, that's it. I'll have to hunt down a peanut remote.

Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

sushikitten said:


> Without sitting in front of my tivo, I'm guessing that's probably it. I've never once used those buttons (they're not programmed on my Harmony) so if it's a change I'd have had to make since the 1P update, that's it. I'll have to hunt down a peanut remote.
> 
> Thanks!


There should also be a menu option to change the view.


----------



## gonzotek

lpwcomp said:


> There should also be a menu option to change the view.


There is, but it's also on one of the ABCD buttons  The picture below is from the Pre-OnePass era, so it shows still shows Groups as one of the ABCD options(sorry, couldn't find a newer photo).










I suggest reconfiguring the harmony to have those buttons somewhere (if it's a harmony with a screen, put them in one of the on-screen pages, for instance). I think TiVo is planning on relying on those buttons more and more moving forward.


----------



## lpwcomp

gonzotek said:


> There is, but it's also on one of the ABCD buttons  The picture below is from the Pre-OnePass era, so it shows still shows Groups as one of the ABCD options(sorry, couldn't find a newer photo).


I am aware of that. I was simply pointing out that it is not necessary to "hunt down a peanut remote".


----------



## gonzotek

lpwcomp said:


> I am aware of that. I was simply pointing out that it is not necessary to "hunt down a peanut remote".


How? I think you need the Roamio/Premiere peanut(with the hard ABCD buttons), or a universal like Harmony that has had the ABCD buttons programmed in to get to the menu with the view options. I seem to recall the Enter button previously getting you into that menu, but at least under 20.4.6/.7 that doesn't seem to the case.


----------



## lpwcomp

gonzotek said:


> How? I think you need the Roamio/Premiere peanut(with the hard ABCD buttons), or a universal like Harmony that has had the ABCD buttons programmed in to get to the menu with the view options. I seem to recall the Enter button previously getting you into that menu, but at least under 20.4.6/.7 that doesn't seem to the case.


Sorry, you're wrong. At the bottom of the group, there is a set of options, one of which is "View <next view mode> (press c to view)". If you highlight that line, a "Select" or right arrow will change the view. IOW, it acts just like the "c" button and cycles through the view modes.


----------



## krkaufman

gonzotek said:


> The picture below...


Is there a way of getting screenshots from a TiVo?


----------



## moyekj

krkaufman said:


> Is there a way of getting screenshots from a TiVo?


 Very effectively using a Slingbox for example.


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. At the bottom of the group, there is a set of options, one of which is "View <next view mode> (press c to view)". If you highlight that line, a "Select" or right arrow will change the view. IOW, it acts just like the "c" button and cycles through the view modes.


If you select "View recordings only" and there are no recordings, the options at the bottom are gone and you have to use the (c) button to change to something else.


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> If you select "View recordings only" and there are no recordings, the options at the bottom are gone and you have to use the (c) button to change to something else.


Nonsense.

Edit: Only true if you have less than two recordings so that selecting "Recordings only" makes the group go away.


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> Nonsense.


You tested it? I just did on all my Netflix 1Ps and there's no change line, just instructions to use the (c) button.


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> You tested it? I just did on all my Netflix 1Ps and there's no change line, just instructions to use the (c) button.


Of course I tested it, but see the edit to my previous post.


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> Very effectively using a Slingbox for example.


Ah, ok; nothing native, then. (as it happens, I picked-up a last-gen Slingbox 350 at BestBuy last week; hopefully it'll play nice w/ a Mini v2)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gonzotek

lpwcomp said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. At the bottom of the group, there is a set of options, one of which is "View <next view mode> (press c to view)". If you highlight that line, a "Select" or right arrow will change the view. IOW, it acts just like the "c" button and cycles through the view modes.


Thanks. That solves it for sushikitten hopefully. There still seem to be a few places where the buttons are now the only way to get to some features. For instance, is there a way to change the sort within the folders, or to change the options at the top level? I have all Premiere/Roamio units in the house but also quite a few older remotes from S2s and S3s, these still get used frequently and it'd be handy to know.

I miss using the 1, 2 and Enter buttons from the SDUI for these (and just to tease me, these commands even still work under 20.4.7, but only if you browse a pre-s4 device or ttg share like from TiVo Desktop or pyTivo, which will put you into a sdui_-ish_ menu)


----------



## lpwcomp

I am AFT and won't be back until late tonight so can't check to see if there is any way to change the sort order other than the colored buttons.


----------



## morac

I think I finally figured out my biggest annoyance with OnePass. I like that I can add streaming sources to shows I can record and have them show up in My Shows, but for streaming only One Passes, they really need to have their own category or filter since they just get lost in the My Shows.

Personally I'd like to have a universal filter to hide suggestions and a category for streaming only OnePasses.


----------



## Selmabody

Available on the Tivo Roamio Plus?


----------



## mrizzo80

I had a streaming-only Bloodline "start at season 1" 1P. I just finished and "deleted" the last episode of S1. I expected the 1P to disappear from my list, but it didn't. I had to switch the 1P setting to "new episodes only" for it to disappear.

1.) will the 1P automatically show up again when S2 is released?

2.) is "new episodes only" the correct way to setup a streaming-only 1P when you are completely caught up in a series?


----------



## Yuterald

hybucket said:


> I have had similar problems with setting up recordings for broadcast only, in addition to the problem of not being able to delete recordings, and also wrong broadcast dates. TiVO CSR says these (and others) are known issues, but no ETA of when fixes will be available.


I'm glad I scrolled back through this thread to see if anyone else was having this annoying issue. I only have the OnePass set to broadcast only but I now have two 'ghost' folders - The Odd Couple has a folder when there's nothing in it - very frustrating. SO i see it's a known issue with no ETA = fantastic.


----------



## Yuterald

One function I'd like to see is the ability to transfer a folder of episodes to another TiVo vs having to manually choose each episode.


----------



## cherry ghost

Has Season 3 of Orange is the New Black shown up in My Shows for anyone yet?


----------



## Dan203

Not me. I read somewhere that TiVo only syncs with the streaming services like once a week.


----------



## Robin

Nope, I was annoyed by that, too.

Major feature fail.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> I read somewhere that TiVo only syncs with the streaming services like once a week.





Robin said:


> Major feature fail.


Concur.

OnePass really needs some work, both in timeliness and accuracy.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Season 3 is on mine today. AFAIK, today is the first day it was available.


----------



## cherry ghost

DoubleDAZ said:


> Season 3 is on mine today. AFAIK, today is the first day it was available.


Showed up on mine today too, but it was definitely released yesterday.


----------



## mrizzo80

Not a big deal, but I've seen some shenanigans with the dates on some 1P lately. Like "Lost". It is showing 6/9 for the date. I haven't touched the 1P since I set it up in February. I don't have any suggestions for Lost from 6/9. Not sure why it would reflect that date.

I've seen this with a few other streaming 1P's recently as well.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

cherry ghost said:


> Showed up on mine today too, but it was definitely released yesterday.


You're right. Somewhere I saw 6/13, but that might have been a reference to when it showed up on TiVo.  I don't watch it, I was just checking to see if it showed up yet when you asked about it.


----------



## Aero 1

cherry ghost said:


> Has Season 3 of Orange is the New Black shown up in My Shows for anyone yet?


mine finally showed up but i have different episode names from what Netflix shows. anyone else see this?


----------



## aaronwt

DoubleDAZ said:


> Season 3 is on mine today. AFAIK, today is the first day it was available.


Thursday night was the first time it was available for season 3. They made it available a few hours earlier than planned.

I watched two of the episodes on Thursday night, but on my Sony S6500 BD player. I'm already up to episode 11. I had tried watching it on my Roamio Pro, but the picture quality was better from my Sony player with it's IP Noise reduction Pro enabled.

I realized earlier this year with House of Cards, that I can't rely on my TiVo One Pass to let me know right away when new streaming content is available. And it was the same issue with Orange is the New Black. For something I want to watch when it is first available for streaming, the TiVo One Pass is not reliable. Since it will typically take several days for it to show up on my TiVos.


----------



## 59er

You can't rely on TiVo knowing within moments that a new season is available, but a wait of a day or three isn't a total deal-breaker. 

I do hope over time the lag will decrease.


----------



## Dan203

Aero 1 said:


> mine finally showed up but i have different episode names from what Netflix shows. anyone else see this?


I'm seeing this too. They're not even close. The titles for the previous seasons are right though.


----------



## Robin

Yep, I noticed it yesterday on s3e02. Weird.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> I'm seeing this too. They're not even close. The titles for the previous seasons are right though.


I'd love for there to be a special forum for OnePass, where we can track how long it takes for reported errors to be corrected, if ever.


----------



## Aero 1

They are fixing OITNB Season 3 ASAP according to them:


----------



## Robin

I love that they didn't bother to check the issue he was reporting and instead assumed it was on his end.

If they had taken ten seconds to actually create a OP and verify it themselves they'd have known the answer.

BUT I'm glad they've noted it and will (possibly) be fixing it.

I care less about the ep names than it not showing up ASAP. You'd think with big deal premiers like this they'd push an update.


----------



## Aero 1

looks like Tivo is using old episode names for this season:

http://www.ibtimes.com/orange-new-black-season-3-spoilers-episode-title-list-released-online-1687170


----------



## Aero 1

Netflix support sucks. Looks like ill be doing their support from now on.


----------



## Aero 1

Well, according to tivo, they dont have a netflix sub nor can their network handle it and its not their fault and it is our duty to notify netflix:


----------



## lpwcomp

It appears to me that TiVo is getting their episode data for "Orange Is the New Black" from the same source from which they get all other guide data - TMS. zap2it has the same titles as TiVo.


----------



## Roveer

So just recently I noticed a lot of my "one pass" recordings suddenly appear to have complete seasons in addition to the recorded programs. They have a funny little icon that I assume indicates that they are streamed. The problem seems to be that they all say "not available" and there is no play option. I have one data provider defined in my Tivo and that is Amazon prime.

Any idea on what is going on here or is this just more of the one pass brokeness that I've read about?

No sense in having recordings listed that I can't watch.

Roveer


----------



## lpwcomp

Roveer said:


> So just recently I noticed a lot of my "one pass" recordings suddenly appear to have complete seasons in addition to the recorded programs. They have a funny little icon that I assume indicates that they are streamed. The problem seems to be that they all say "not available" and there is no play option. I have one data provider defined in my Tivo and that is Amazon prime.
> 
> Any idea on what is going on here or is this just more of the one pass brokeness that I've read about?
> 
> No sense in having recordings listed that I can't watch.
> 
> Roveer


Use the red (c) button to change the view to (recordings)


----------



## HarperVision

lpwcomp said:


> Use the red (c) button to change the view to (recordings)


But I think then that will get rid of the streaming episodes that do show up and that he does want to show and play, no?


----------



## lpwcomp

HarperVision said:


> But I think then that will get rid of the streaming episodes that do show up and that he does want to show and play, no?


Yet another issue with OnePass - unlike the "Episodes" view under "Explore this show", there is no option to limit it to "Available".


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Roveer said:


> So just recently I noticed a lot of my "one pass" recordings suddenly appear to have complete seasons in addition to the recorded programs. They have a funny little icon that I assume indicates that they are streamed. The problem seems to be that they all say "not available" and there is no play option. I have one data provider defined in my Tivo and that is Amazon prime.
> 
> Any idea on what is going on here or is this just more of the one pass brokeness that I've read about?
> 
> No sense in having recordings listed that I can't watch.
> 
> Roveer


The show is probably not available on Amazon Prime..


----------



## 59er

There are three options to toggle among with the C button:

1. My Episodes
2. Recordings
3. All Episodes

All episodes includes unavailable episodes, which seems to be the "problem" here; my episodes will include your streaming seasons or episodes, as well as recordings.


----------



## Roveer

Why would Tivo populate "my shows" with programs (that I asked it to record) that are "NOT AVAILABLE"? That seems just plain cruel. This is a bug yes? I'm just trying to make sure I understand and have not done something wrong. I set up a "one pass" to record a certain show, but it goes out and lists 4 seasons of that show but says they are "unavailable". That's a FAIL to me... Help me understand.

Roveer


----------



## moyekj

As stated above, with C button make sure you have "My Episodes" option selected. If you have "All Episodes" selected then it will show all episodes of a series regardless if you can view them or not. I agree though that the current OnePass implementation is very poor IMO.


----------



## RoyK

Roveer said:


> Why would Tivo populate "my shows" with programs (that I asked it to record) that are "NOT AVAILABLE"? That seems just plain cruel. This is a bug yes? I'm just trying to make sure I understand and have not done something wrong. I set up a "one pass" to record a certain show, but it goes out and lists 4 seasons of that show but says they are "unavailable". That's a FAIL to me... Help me understand.
> 
> Roveer


I'd like to but I'm trying to figure out why I've had two streaming movies shown as not available for a week now when both of them *are* and have been available one on Netflix and the other on Amazon prime. I agree this new software is just crappy.


----------



## krkaufman

Roveer said:


> So just recently I noticed a lot of my "one pass" recordings suddenly appear to have complete seasons in addition to the recorded programs. They have a funny little icon that I assume indicates that they are streamed. The problem seems to be that they all say "not available" and there is no play option. I have one data provider defined in my Tivo and that is Amazon prime.
> 
> Any idea on what is going on here ...?


Yes, but just to be clear, in what "view mode(s)" are you seeing this behavior? 
1: view (recordings)
2: view (my episodes)
3: view (all episodes)​
1, 2, 3 or a combination of the above?

edit: (my guess... in mode 3, "all episodes")


----------



## krkaufman

moyekj said:


> As stated above, with C button *make sure you have "My Episodes" option selected*. If you have "All Episodes" selected then it will show all episodes of a series regardless if you can view them or not. I agree though that the current OnePass implementation is very poor IMO.


Though I wouldn't rank the implementation as "very poor," personally, since it's still quite usable, it does have a LOOOOOT of room for improvement*, some of which could be cleared-up with better documentation. For now, one does need to learn how to work with it. In this case, as moyekj points out, you'll want to stick with "my episodes" viewing mode when you're ready to select something to watch, as "all episodes" suffers from a loose interpretation of "available."


*"my episodes"* mode reflects the criteria you've set within the OnePass, including your recordings and/or any streaming episodes available from one of your selected Video Providers, further filtered based on whether you've allowed or excluded streaming rentals;

In *"all episodes"* mode, you'll see all "known"** episodes, and you'll see the blue "available for streaming" icon for any episode available from ANY streaming source, whether free or rental (e.g. Amazon Instant Video or Vudu, at present) -- _and whether or not you've selected the associated Video Provider(s)_. If the associated Video Provider is not "active," then you'll see the "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" block in the lower right, rather than the provider's thumbnail, and there won't be any mechanism to access the content from the episode's detail page.
** "all episodes" doesn't necessarily provide a list of all episodes for a given show; I've seen several examples where the "all episodes" listing falls far short.​
A lot of the confusion could be cleared-up, also, if the "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" block were in sync with the episode icon. (i.e. It's contradictory to flag an episode with the blue "available for streaming" icon and also mark it as "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE.")

(* timeliness, metadata accuracy, user-specific interests, viewing history/progress and app authentication, to name a quick few)


----------



## Roveer

krkaufman said:


> [*]In *"all episodes"* mode, you'll see all "known"** episodes, and you'll see the blue "available for streaming" icon for any episode available from ANY streaming source, whether free or rental (e.g. Amazon Instant Video or Vudu, at present) -- _and whether or not you've selected the associated Video Provider(s)_. If the associated Video Provider is not "active," then you'll see the "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" block in the lower right, rather than the provider's thumbnail, and there won't be any mechanism to access the content from the episode's detail page.[/LIST]
> ** "all episodes" doesn't necessarily provide a list of all episodes for a given show; I've seen several examples where the "all episodes" listing falls far short.​


OK, since I've turned off all data providers except amazon prime then this not available is probably showing up as one of the other providers that I'm not using. To me that's a bug. Tivo should only find shows based on the active streaming providers. That needs to be fixed. I'll do some poking around and report back.

Roveer


----------



## scopen

Just started using Onepass and pretty confused. Tried to record something but didn't work. Onepass can't get FX channels or I haven't figured out where it is. Called Cable One and they had no idea what I was talking about even though they gave me the Tivo and set it up. Cable One has no support for Tivo. Where is on demand? I'm just lost about this whole Onepass package and I don't see the point yet.


----------



## Jonathan_S

scopen said:


> Just started using Onepass and pretty confused. Tried to record something but didn't work. Onepass can't get FX channels or I haven't figured out where it is. Called Cable One and they had no idea what I was talking about even though they gave me the Tivo and set it up. Cable One has no support for Tivo. Where is on demand? I'm just lost about this whole Onepass package and I don't see the point yet.


That sounds like it might be a setup issue, where the TiVo might have been configured for the wrong content provider. Otherwise the channel number for FX should be the same as it was on your pre-TiVo cable box.

Another thing that might be messing you up is that a brand new TiVo needs a while to download and process the guide data. Until it does that it's kind of crippled; it doesn't know what shows are coming up, or on what channels, so searching for show or attempting to schedule One Passes doesn't work. (Its a failing, but a hard to avoid one, of the first time user experience of a TiVo)


----------



## krkaufman

Roveer said:


> OK, since I've turned off all data providers except amazon prime then this not available is probably showing up as one of the other providers that I'm not using. To me that's a bug. Tivo should only find shows based on the active streaming providers. That needs to be fixed. I'll do some poking around and report back.


One more time... in what "view mode(s)" are you seeing this behavior? 
1: view (recordings)
2: view (my episodes)
3: view (all episodes)​
1, 2, 3 or a combination of the above?

Several respondents have asked for this information, to help clarify our understanding of the situation. Lacking this, it's tough to characterize your situation as a bug, documentation issue, design disagreement, or otherwise.


----------



## krkaufman

scopen said:


> Onepass can't get FX channels or I haven't figured out where it is.


1) Is FX included in your TV programming package from CableOne? (lineup lookup)

2) Have you opened the TiVo's Channel Guide Listing and browsed for the location of FX?

3a) How long have you had the TiVo?
3b) Is your TiVo connected to your home network, and has Internet access?
3c) Did you run it through Guided Setup, where it prompts for your Zip Code, in order to identify your provider and channel lineup?
3d) Have you activated your device's CableCard via CableOne support?



scopen said:


> Called Cable One and they had no idea what I was talking about even though they gave me the Tivo and set it up. ... I'm just lost about this whole Onepass package and I don't see the point yet.


"OnePass" is a relatively new TiVo feature and term, so I'd avoid mentioning that when calling Cable One. If anything, they'd be more familiar with the term "Season Pass." And OnePass isn't going to be of much use until you can verify that your programming is available via the TiVo Channel Guide.



scopen said:


> Cable One has no support for Tivo.


Cable One TiVo support page
TiVo Channels and Guide Data Don't Match
Which Cable Lineup do I use for my TiVo?
Removing Channels From TiVo Lineup
Search: CableCard​(Cable One TiVo marketing page)



scopen said:


> Where is on demand?


Good question. This page suggests that Cable One has abandoned any internal on-demand or Pay-per-view solution, relying instead on an Internet-streaming "TV Everywhere" approach. TiVo's streaming apps will help with access to some of Cable One's "TV Everywhere" content, but you may need another streaming device, *such as a laptop*, to access much of it: the "Access TV Everywhere" scrolling list paints a pretty dim picture for availability on common streaming devices, such as Xbox, Roku, Samsung TVs.

You might hit Cable One's Facebook page with questions regarding whether they support more access than what is listed on the above support page. (e.g. access to HBOgo and other streaming services via a Roku, Xbox 360, Xbox One, PS3/4, etc)

---------------

edit: p.s. Given that Cable One's TiVo offering, the Premiere Q, doesn't include integrated on-demand programming, you may want to consider the relative costs of renting the Cable One TiVo equipment versus rolling your own TiVo solution. (key factors would be the number of screens at which you want access, whether you want mobile streaming of your recorded content, how many tuners you want/need, how many hours of programming can be recorded/stored, how long you project sticking with Cable One as a TV provider, etc.)

See the linked spreadsheet for comparing costs b/w Cable One Premiere Q and rolling your own. DVR Solution Cost Comparison (Cable One TiVo vs Owned).xls​
edit2: p.p.s Man, that Facebook page has some annoyed customers throwing shade at Cable One.


----------



## Roveer

krkaufman said:


> One more time... in what "view mode(s)" are you seeing this behavior?
> 1: view (recordings)
> 2: view (my episodes)
> 3: view (all episodes)​
> 1, 2, 3 or a combination of the above?
> 
> Several respondents have asked for this information, to help clarify our understanding of the situation. Lacking this, it's tough to characterize your situation as a bug, documentation issue, design disagreement, or otherwise.


So I put a new one pass recording into my Tivo. I told it to include recordings & streaming videos, I told it "Don't Include" Rent or Buy. All told it "all" channels.

I know that my amazon prime has the first 5 seasons available free to prime subscribers (I am, and my amazon app is configured and works).

A Glee folder was immediately created and populated with all 6 seasons of the show as streaming options. Remember, Season 1-5 free on amazon prime, season 6 is pay. All 6 seasons show up, all six say "not currently available"

What am I doing wrong?

Roveer


----------



## krkaufman

Roveer said:


> What am I doing wrong?


For the love of dogs, Rover, in what "viewing mode" are you seeing all six seasons of Glee listed?  

If you ONLY want to see the episodes available per your OnePass specifications, which appears to be your desire, then you need to toggle the view mode to *"view (my episodes)"* -- as directed earlier (1,2,3).

In case you're not aware that you can change viewing modes, again, you can use the red "*(c)*" button on your remote to change the view mode.

Look just above the border separating the episodes listing from the 'Glee' title bar. Now check the attached pic, below. What does the highlighted "*(c) view (blah)*" bit say when you're seeing all 6 seasons of Glee listed? If it doesn't say "view (my episodes)," then you need to click the red "*(c)*" button on your TiVo remote until it does.


----------



## Lurker1

Even though I am in "my episodes" viewing mode, I still see random extra episodes that are "currently unavailable" in the list.

If I switch to "all episodes" then yes I see all episodes. Then I switch back to "my episodes" and I see the episodes that are available to stream plus a few extra that aren't available sprinkled in. Anyone else see this weird behavior?


----------



## Roveer

krkaufman said:


> For the love of dogs, Rover, in what "viewing mode" are you seeing all six seasons of Glee listed?
> 
> If you ONLY want to see the episodes available per your OnePass specifications, which appears to be your desire, then you need to toggle the view mode to *"view (my episodes)"* -- as directed earlier (1,2,3).
> 
> In case you're not aware that you can change viewing modes, again, you can use the red "*(c)*" button on your remote to change the view mode.
> 
> Look just above the border separating the episodes listing from the 'Glee' title bar. Now check the attached pic, below. What does the highlighted "*(c) view (blah)*" bit say when you're seeing all 6 seasons of Glee listed? If it doesn't say "view (my episodes)," then you need to click the red "*(c)*" button on your TiVo remote until it does.


Well, now it's even screwier than I thought.

When I view my glee folder with "My Episodes" selected I get the following
S6 E12
S6 E13
S6 E12 <- Yes, duplicated with a slightly different name
S6 E10
S6 E09

They all show as "not available". Now remember, I told One Pass to exclude rent or buy. These shows shouldn't even be showing up and Seasons 1-5 SHOULD!!!

When I change the setting to view "all eipsodes". I get seasons 1-6, all showing as "not available" In my Amazon app, I can easily watch seasons 1-5.

Is Tivo having a problem with Amazon "Prime"?

My Episodes should have been populated with seasons 1-5 of this show, all watchable. Not working... I think I'm going to bundle this all up with Pictures and send it to Tivo. It's pretty frustrating that all this stuff is showing up and should be watchable, yet is not...

Roveer


----------



## 59er

Roveer, just because your Amazon app works for streaming doesn't necessarily mean you have it set up correctly for search/OnePass use. 

In the My Video Providers list under the settings (I believe under Channels), do you have both Amazon Prime and the non-Prime Amazon selected as providers?


----------



## krkaufman

First, just to be clear, both OnePass and its metadata are glitchy. And it's sometimes difficult to pin down whether it's a metadata glitch, OnePass bug, or just a design/implementation difference of opinion.



Roveer said:


> When I view my glee folder with "My Episodes" selected I get the following
> S6 E12
> S6 E13
> S6 E12 <- Yes, duplicated with a slightly different name
> S6 E10
> S6 E09


Yeah, I'm seeing that, too; except I'm sorting by "sort (season)" and am seeing all the episodes in order (including s6e11) -- with the duplicate you describe. I've seen duplicates like this elsewhere, when OnePass pulls in the episode listings where two episodes aired back-to-back. You end up seeing one combined listing, and then both episodes split-out, individually. In this case, episodes s6e12 & s6e13 aired together, so that duplicate listing's name is the concatenation of the two separate episode names.

That said, as you've pointed-out, you really shouldn't be seeing episodes you can't access in the "my episodes" view, so the combo episode shouldn't be there. Then again, you shouldn't be seeing season 6, at all. This is definitely a bug, in my view.



> They all show as "not available". Now remember, I told One Pass to exclude rent or buy. These shows shouldn't even be showing up and Seasons 1-5 SHOULD!!!


A question, are the listings for ALL 6 seasons showing in your OnePass, both in "my episodes" and "all episodes" modes? I've removed all but one of my Video Providers, Amazon Instant Video, and I'm seeing them all; it's just that they ALL display "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" in the lower-right thumbnails box when I scroll through the listing. However, in either view, if I drill into any of the episodes from seasons 1-6, I am presented with the "Watch now> Amazon Instant Video" option.

Another question, in your My Video Providers setup, do you have "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" or "Amazon Instant Video" selected, or both?



> When I change the setting to view "all eipsodes". I get seasons 1-6, all showing as "not available" In my Amazon app, I can easily watch seasons 1-5.


This makes me think you have the non-Prime Amazon app selected in My Video Providers. With "Prime" selected, instead, I'm seeing the "Amazon Prime" thumbnail for all the season 1-5 episodes.

Oh, and I'm seeing the HuluPlus thumbnail for all the Season 6 episodes!! (which may explain why they're still slipping through even though you have your 1P set to not show "Buy or Rent"; they failed to filter-out "subscription services I'm not paying for.") Seasons 1-5 are available "free" through both Amazon PRIME and Netflix.



> Is Tivo having a problem with Amazon "Prime"?


eh, they seem to be having trouble with the whole thing. It mostly works, but that last 5-15% sure can be frustrating for the end user.



> My Episodes should have been populated with seasons 1-5 of this show, all watchable. Not working...


Again, double-check that you've selected "Prime" and not just "Amazon Instant Video."

And I believe we agree that the "Rent or Buy: Don't include" filter should also filter-out episodes from subscription services to which you're not subscribed, even if there are "free" episodes hidden behind that pay-wall.



> I think I'm going to bundle this all up with Pictures and send it to Tivo. It's pretty frustrating that all this stuff is showing up and should be watchable, yet is not...


Quite frustrating. Agreed.


----------



## krkaufman

59er said:


> Roveer, ...
> 
> In the My Video Providers list under the settings (I believe under Channels), *do you have both Amazon Prime and the non-Prime Amazon selected as providers?*


Just thought I'd echo this, since it's the core question hidden inside all that noise in my most recent reply.

p.s. You get to the My Video Providers dialog via...
Settings & Messages
=> Settings
=> Channels
=> My Video Providers​


----------



## krkaufman

edit: p.p.s.


Roveer said:


> A Glee folder was immediately created and populated with all 6 seasons of the show as streaming options. Remember, Season 1-5 free on amazon prime, season 6 is pay. All 6 seasons show up, all six say "not currently available"
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Ensuring that you have "Amazon Instant Video *(Prime)*" selected under My Video Providers should resolve how you're seeing seasons 1-5. Paying for and setting up the HuluPlus app will resolve the "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" message for Season 6.  Yeah, yeah, but it's faster and less frustrating than trying to get TiVo to fix the issues.


----------



## krkaufman

Lurker1 said:


> Even though I am in "my episodes" viewing mode, I still see random extra episodes that are "currently unavailable" in the list.
> 
> If I switch to "all episodes" then yes I see all episodes. Then I switch back to "my episodes" and I see the episodes that are available to stream plus a few extra that aren't available sprinkled in. Anyone else see this weird behavior?


Yes.

It appears to be at least in part because OnePass sees "free" episodes available, so it's including them in your OnePass listing -- whether or not you have the associated Video Provider selected in My Video Providers.

In Roveer's case of Glee, Season 6, he's seeing Season 6 listed in the "my episodes" view, even though none of the season 6 episodes are available for free via Amazon Instant Video, Prime or not. However, all of season 6 *is* available for free via HuluPlus -- well, for "free"... after you've subscribed. *OnePass apparently fails to filter-out the "free" episodes sitting behind subscription services to which you're not subscribed.*


----------



## Lurker1

krkaufman said:


> Yes.
> 
> *OnePass apparently fails to filter-out the "free" episodes sitting behind subscription services to which you're not subscribed.*


This is absurd. Under what scenario could be this construed as desired behavior?


----------



## RoyK

Lurker1 said:


> This is absurd. Under what scenario could be this construed as desired behavior?


I'm pretty sure he is simply stating fact not voicing approval of the behavior.


----------



## Lurker1

RoyK said:


> I'm pretty sure he is simply stating fact not voicing approval of the behavior.


I realize that. My question is more directed at everyone to figure out if there is any valid reason for it act that way, or if it is simply a bug.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> *OnePass apparently fails to filter-out the "free" episodes sitting behind subscription services to which you're not subscribed.*


And I've seen that it's not just freebies sitting behind subscription services. I've setup a OnePass for 'Seinfeld,' recently -- it's coming to HuluPlus in a few days -- and I'm seeing several stray "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" streaming episodes listed in the "my episodes" view, even though I have *ALL* the Video Providers enabled. I can't even speculate as to why these might be showing-up.

(We need a special OnePass forum, to help highlight the volume of issues.)


----------



## Roveer

59er said:


> Roveer, just because your Amazon app works for streaming doesn't necessarily mean you have it set up correctly for search/OnePass use.
> 
> In the My Video Providers list under the settings (I believe under Channels), do you have both Amazon Prime and the non-Prime Amazon selected as providers?


Amazon Instant Video (Prime). That's all I'm entitled to.

Roveer


----------



## Roveer

krkaufman said:


> First, just to be clear, both OnePass and its metadata are glitchy. And it's sometimes difficult to pin down whether it's a metadata glitch, OnePass bug, or just a design/implementation difference of opinion.
> 
> Yeah, I'm seeing that, too; except I'm sorting by "sort (season)" and am seeing all the episodes in order (including s6e11) -- with the duplicate you describe. I've seen duplicates like this elsewhere, when OnePass pulls in the episode listings where two episodes aired back-to-back. You end up seeing one combined listing, and then both episodes split-out, individually. In this case, episodes s6e12 & s6e13 aired together, so that duplicate listing's name is the concatenation of the two separate episode names.
> 
> That said, as you've pointed-out, you really shouldn't be seeing episodes you can't access in the "my episodes" view, so the combo episode shouldn't be there. Then again, you shouldn't be seeing season 6, at all. This is definitely a bug, in my view.
> 
> A question, are the listings for ALL 6 seasons showing in your OnePass, both in "my episodes" and "all episodes" modes? I've removed all but one of my Video Providers, Amazon Instant Video, and I'm seeing them all; it's just that they ALL display "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE" in the lower-right thumbnails box when I scroll through the listing. However, in either view, if I drill into any of the episodes from seasons 1-6, I am presented with the "Watch now> Amazon Instant Video" option.
> 
> Another question, in your My Video Providers setup, do you have "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" or "Amazon Instant Video" selected, or both?
> 
> This makes me think you have the non-Prime Amazon app selected in My Video Providers. With "Prime" selected, instead, I'm seeing the "Amazon Prime" thumbnail for all the season 1-5 episodes.
> 
> Oh, and I'm seeing the HuluPlus thumbnail for all the Season 6 episodes!! (which may explain why they're still slipping through even though you have your 1P set to not show "Buy or Rent"; they failed to filter-out "subscription services I'm not paying for.") Seasons 1-5 are available "free" through both Amazon PRIME and Netflix.
> 
> eh, they seem to be having trouble with the whole thing. It mostly works, but that last 5-15% sure can be frustrating for the end user.
> 
> Again, double-check that you've selected "Prime" and not just "Amazon Instant Video."
> 
> And I believe we agree that the "Rent or Buy: Don't include" filter should also filter-out episodes from subscription services to which you're not subscribed, even if there are "free" episodes hidden behind that pay-wall.
> 
> Quite frustrating. Agreed.


The 6 seasons only show up when i list "all". When I list "My" all I get are several episodes from Season 6 "Not Available" of course.

I appreciate everyone taking their time to troubleshoot this. Especially you krkaufman. I've got my video provider configured correctly. I'm only checking Amazon Instant Video Prime and not Amazon Instant Video, I'm telling my one pass to not get me rent or buy programs and by all things that I understand when I put in this one pass for Glee I should see in "My episodes" Seasons 1-5 available to watch from Amazon instant video Prime. Instead I'm seeing just about the total opposite of that. When I get the time I'm going to send this example to Tivo and see if they can figure it out.

At this point I have a bunch of shows where "seasons" have showed up, and not a single one of them is actually watchable. Not one...

Roveer


----------



## krkaufman

Roveer said:


> I've got my video provider configured correctly. I'm only checking Amazon Instant Video Prime and not Amazon Instant Video, I'm telling my one pass to not get me rent or buy programs and by all things that I understand when I put in this one pass for Glee I should see in "My episodes" Seasons 1-5 available to watch from Amazon instant video Prime.


Agreed that you should be seeing Glee season 1-5 episodes listed as streamable from Amazon...Prime.

Rather than a typical OnePass issue, your's seems to be unique. Aside from forcing a connection to TiVo and rebooting your Roamio, I'm not sure what to tell you -- since you're already prepared for the eventuality of contacting TiVo. You're definitely seeing a bug, given all you've related.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

My Amazon Prime is all jacked up too, not displaying shows properly in one pass or search. Put in a call to TiVo support, I called today. It's still being looked at.



Roveer said:


> The 6 seasons only show up when i list "all". When I list "My" all I get are several episodes from Season 6 "Not Available" of course.
> 
> I appreciate everyone taking their time to troubleshoot this. Especially you krkaufman. I've got my video provider configured correctly. I'm only checking Amazon Instant Video Prime and not Amazon Instant Video, I'm telling my one pass to not get me rent or buy programs and by all things that I understand when I put in this one pass for Glee I should see in "My episodes" Seasons 1-5 available to watch from Amazon instant video Prime. Instead I'm seeing just about the total opposite of that. When I get the time I'm going to send this example to Tivo and see if they can figure it out.
> 
> At this point I have a bunch of shows where "seasons" have showed up, and not a single one of them is actually watchable. Not one...
> 
> Roveer


----------



## Roveer

Low and behold...

I deleted my one pass for Glee. I re-created it saying on-line streaming only, NO rent or buy. Initially nothing showed up. A day later in "my episodes" seasons 1-6 showed up (which is still a problem, Season 6 is purchase only and should not be there), BUT... Seasons 1-5 were playable and attributed to Amazon instant video Prime.

I don't know if they are tweaking things but I definetly got a different result than last time. Let's hope things are improving.

Roveer


----------



## mrizzo80

"Record Everything" coming to 1P in the next software update.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620320720644485120


----------



## HarperVision

mrizzo80 said:


> "Record Everything" coming to 1P in the next software update.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620320720644485120


What about multiple OnePasses?


----------



## Dan203

I doubt we'll get that back. Kinda counter intuitive to the name. 

Maybe we'll see something that allows a separate KAM setting for reruns vs new though. That wouldn't break the design.


----------



## bradleys

Must mean an update is immanent - Margret rarely provides functionality updates before the are ready for pre-release.


----------



## ej42137

bradleys said:


> Must mean an update is *immanent* - Margret rarely provides functionality updates before the are ready for pre-release.


Boy, that word really doesn't mean what you think it does. 

I'm suspecting a one-character typo perhaps?


----------



## chiguy50

ej42137 said:


> Boy, that word really doesn't mean what you think it does.
> 
> I'm suspecting a one-character typo perhaps?


It was a typo. OP meant to write "imminent," in the sense of impending.

Immanent (from the Latin _manere_ "to dwell") means inherent.


----------



## compubob

can I ask how you got a roamio Pro with 5tb, what were the logistics behind what you had to do please to increase your storage space?


----------



## krkaufman

compubob said:


> can I ask how you got a roamio Pro with 5tb, what were the logistics behind what you had to do please to increase your storage space?


see this thread: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428


----------



## chgoboy69

My TIVO created a One Pass Collections named Comedy, and now I can't get rid of it! How do you delete a Collection from the OnePass screen? When I click on the line on the OnePass screen, it just returns me to the previous screen.


----------



## ej42137

chgoboy69 said:


> My TIVO created a One Pass Collections named Comedy, and now I can't get rid of it! How do you delete a Collection from the OnePass screen? When I click on the line on the OnePass screen, it just returns me to the previous screen.


What happens if you use the *Clear* key on the collection?


----------

